# The College Program Questions thread



## teh fish

Hey guys, since a lot of posts are about the College Program, I thought maybe this would be a good place to keep everything in one place.  Ask questions, get answers, tell about your experiences, etc.

I was a CP from Jan. to August '05.  I was in operations at the Magic Kingdom doing the Haunted Mansion and switched to entertainment as a performer.


----------



## degrassi26

I had my interview last Tuesday and requested the Haunted Mansion, it's a classic attraction that I would just love to work at. How was your experience working at the HM?


----------



## binigrl417

Cool, HM is my first choice (I really want to do operations, I interview tomorrow).  It must be pretty hard to get though, I'm sure everybody wants to work there.


----------



## degrassi26

binigrl417 said:
			
		

> Cool, HM is my first choice (I really want to do operations, I interview tomorrow).  It must be pretty hard to get though, I'm sure everybody wants to work there.



Good Luck with the interview.


----------



## Joanna71985

hey teh fish, you were a great character performer!   Hopefully I can be one too (that's my dream.  )


----------



## Stitch_lover_Sith

I am thinking about doing the college program fall 06 or spring 07. I want to know how hard it is to get into it. I would also like to know the difference between CP and Advanced CP. My advisor at school is not being very helpful. I was also wondering if you need to save up money for things like tolietries? I have heard that it does not pay well. Thank you to anyone that responds.


----------



## teh fish

degrassi26,

The Mansion was pretty cool.  It ruined the magic, but hey, working at WDW does that too you. Everynight, two of us would have to walk through the entire ride picking up loose items dropped by guests, which was pretty cool. Not having to smile was great, b/c there were those days...And if you're a CP, you're definitely working the afternoon/closing shift.  You get to walk through Adventureland in your Mansion costume with no guests in the park.

binigrl, Mansion is number 2 on the most requested, right after Tower of Terror.

Joanna, thanks!  Always nice to meet people AFTER you get a picture with them.

Stitch_lover, it's not that difficult to get into the CP. Just make sure you quality for it.  The difference between regular program and advanced is the advanced is more of an internship with you being able to get management or actual work experience, unless you're thinking of advantage, which is just working over the summer in addition to the semester.  Also, while the pay per hour isn't that much, as a CP you're guaranteed 30 hrs.  If you make your lunch and don't go out and spend it, you'll actually save some money.  Overtime is where it's at.


----------



## Stitch_lover_Sith

Thank you so much but now for the really stupid question how do you know if you qualify?


----------



## teh fish

they have it on the website http://www.wdwcollegeprogram.com/sap/its/mimes/zh_wdwcp/apply/app_req.html 



> 1. Enrolled as a Full Time or Part Time Student
> Students must be enrolled currently in a college or university in the United States and have completed at least one semester.
> 
> 2. Good Academic Standing
> Students must be in good academic standing (2.0 or higher).
> 
> 3. Work Authorization
> Participation in this program also requires unrestricted work authorization.


----------



## Stitch_lover_Sith

Thank you for the link.


----------



## Joanna71985

Stitch_lover_Sith, I am hoping to apply for Fall 2006 as well. I think it would be really cool to help open the celebration, and then close it too. I would LOVE to do either entertainment or operations. I've already done 1 CP (Jan. to Aug. 2005) so I want to do another one as I want to work at Disney full-time one day.


----------



## babieemelly

I'm planning on doing the CP in Spring of 2007... I need at least 45 credits to do it in my school.


----------



## Uuaww

i just saw that they now have one for people on quarter system!!! im so excited now.


----------



## PigSoldier

There's no IP thread, so excuse me while I shamelessly muscle in on your's.  

What's the accomodation like? How much space do you get?

On the ruining the magic scale, just how bad is it? If I worked at Epcot, would I still be able to ride Snow White's Scary Adventures 3 times in a row and scream like a girl?


----------



## binigrl417

So, I had my interview today, I think I did pretty well, but I don't want to jinx it.  They asked me all the questions everyone has mentioned, the space mountain one, the merchandise one, the best and worst moments at my current job, my favorite thing to do at Disney and, why I think I'm good for the job.  I said no the QSF&B question. My first choice is operations, but I also applied for merchandise, hospitality and full service food and beverage.  Now I play the waiting game, I'm not gonna be able to concentrate.


----------



## TinkerBell210

I  am also playing the waiting game!! I can not concentrate at all- all i want to do is check my mail and see if anything has arrived yet! haha. goodluck everyone still waiting.!!!


----------



## teh fish

Suzy,

The IP people actually get their own complex, so you'll be near all the hot French guys. The complex is near Chatham Square, one of the CP complexes.  Plus, you get your own washer/dryer, while everyone else has to use pay washers and dryers.


----------



## PennyLou

So I've done all of the stuff I neede dI'm a theater Major.. I did the aplication, the preentaion the interview and the Audition I drove hours to get To and I O got a call the other day!!! I'm going to be a performer at Walt Disney World for the spring semester!!! I'malso  going to be working closly with Winnie the Pooh and others   I'm SUPER EXCITED!!! WOOT! aw:


----------



## mare1203

What have you heard about Vista Way v. Chatham/where do you hope to live?

Are you planning on taking any of the classes while down in Disney?

I've been accepted as a resort hopper for the spring advantage program.  Originally, I was going to take classes, but I think I might just have fun in my free time.  I'm a bit indecisive like that.  I'm also having some trouble figuring out which the pros and cons of each.


----------



## lilpatty19@aol.com

Hi my name is patty I will be doing operations in the spring...I hope to live in Chatham, from the pics I've seen Chatham looks nicer. i do not plan on taking any classes since i won't be able to get any credit for them.


----------



## natty41

I had originally planned on not taking classes because I wouldn't be getting credit for them...but I think I might try to do one now (might is the key word here   ), probably the Marketing You course. They're only one day a week (for 3ish hours? not sure) for like 8 weeks or so I've heard. So that's not too bad. Might as well try to get in on all that Disney has to offer. But I don't know, we'll see.   

When will you be arriving down there?


----------



## binigrl417

My school requires me to take at least 2 classes while I'm down there, that is, if I get get accepted (my interview was on Thursday and the waiting is driving me nuts already).  I'd love to stay at Chatham because I heard its much nicer and a little bit calmer than Vista Way.


----------



## SyracuseWolvrine

I lived in Vista Way, and it wasn't as bad as all the rumors say it is.  My apartment was pretty calm, and in reasonably good condition.


----------



## killabee_1993

I stayed at Chatham during the Spring 2004 program and it was really nice, like a dream. I interviewed last wednesday over the phone and Im going insane too waiting for the response. I hope I get Chatham again, but Id be ok with Vista Way. Either way works for me. Its all Disney, I will just be happy to be home in Florida again. I miss it real bad


----------



## allie_gator

Hey all I'm Allie...if you couldn't tell by my name haha...I'm not really new as I've been lurking for awhile, but I finally made a name! I just wanted to say hi and see if anyone had information on the interview for the CP...I don't interview until next week and I would really love to work in entertainment as I've been acting ever since I was little and am working on a degree in it at college now.

Who else is going?


----------



## JtotheG84

hey there allie!  I was super nervous about my interview because I have never really had a job before.  but anyway, the most important thing to remember really is to be yourself. i was asked questions specific to the work I wanted to do:  with the vacation planner job i was asked how i handle a stressful situation.  i thought i did horribly on the question but i answered honestly.  then i was asked a genertic question about what you would do if you were working at space mountain and you noticed a child wanted to ride that was too young?  so, you just need to be prepaired to show tact and knowledge of the areas you want to work with.  lastly, i think most people are asked about a rewarding work experience/volunteer experience....this is your place to shine!  show them how truly enthusiastic you can be about applying yourself to a job or volunteer situation!  good luck!
by the way, my name is Janet, I am from Maryland and I will be checking in on January 9 and I am a Vacation Planner.  If you need any other info feel free to IM me on AIM: JtotheG84


----------



## Joanna71985

Hey Allie. I just got back from my CP in August so if you have any questions feel free to ask me. BTW, if you want to be in entertainment as a character, you have to go to one of the auditions at the schools listed on the www.wdwcollegeprogram.com website. My AIM is joanna71985 and my email is joanna71985@hotmail.com.


----------



## mare1203

does anyone know how disney does there scheduling?  Is it weekly, bi-weekly, monthly? 

I realize that they're probably just going to stick us in where they need help, but I was just wondering how it was done.


----------



## stc1223

My son has been accepted  into Disney College and he needs to check in on January 9.  My question is...  what needs to be done at check in and how long will this take.  I'm assuming we'll be getting his room assignment and be able to get access to the room to set his stuff up.  He'll be bringing his car from home so I'd appreciate any suggestions of extras he should bring with him.  He's so laid back and I haven't gotten much feed back from him as to what we need to pack.  How many day should I plan on using to get things set up, ie bank accounts, groceries for the room, etc.  

                                Any suggestions you have will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Joanna71985

Check-in is a very LONG day. You have to fill out all the paperwork, get housing assignments, finger printed, a whole lot of stuff. I recomend getting there as soon as possible to get it all done. Since he's bringing his car, that's good. Make sure you bring some cash. You don't get paid for awhile. I brought around $300 and I was fine. Tell him congratulations!


----------



## JtotheG84

Hey there!  This is off topic from the information you were seeking, well, somewhat...What is your son's AIM screen name?  We have tons of different online communities for Spring CPers and if we can talk to him we can offer him some advice.
-Janet
AIM: JtotheG84


----------



## Lindamary123

I was just going to post the same questions!  My son is checking in on Wed., Jan. 25 and we will probably fly.  Southwest has $49 flights from BWI and he wasn't bringing his car anyway.  I had planned on flying down Sat. and staying at OKW on points (we are DVC) and leaving late Wed.  I hope that will give us enough time to get him settled in, I just don't know.

Good luck to your son!  Mine will be working in Operations.

Linda


----------



## Jana49

My DD just got her invitation today for Operations, and is checking in 01/09.  Her dad and I will be flying down with her from Indiana, and staying at one of the resorts the night before.  The kids accepted have access to a whole lot of info at the website, so I had her print up a lot of it for me, just so I'll know what's going on, too.  

We're just so excited!!  It took 15 days to get the word, and it got fairly nerve-wracking at the end, lol.  

Good luck!!


----------



## Disneylovingmom

I'm wondering how soon the CP's can use the resort discount. I have heard that they get 50% off.   My husband and I would like to take our daughter down in January and stay for a few days at one of the resorts.  Can she get us a discount, or does she have to wait until after she gets started in the program?   Do you have to wait until after you are working to make reservations?  Any info would be very much appreciated!


----------



## teh fish

have to wait until she gets her ID and is setup with the Disney computer system (the portal).  Then she can make reservations online.


----------



## Disneylvr729

She will have to wait until she starts the program before she will be able to utlize the discount. But once she gets it... It is well worth it!


----------



## Disneylovingmom

Thanks for your info, teh fish and Disneylvr.


----------



## Disneylovingmom

From what I have seen on the Internet, Chatham Square appears to be a little nicer than Vista Way. Any opinions?  Do any of the CP appartments have washers and dryers?  I thought I read somewhere that one complex has them in each apartment.


----------



## Joanna71985

There's a big debate about Chatham vs Vista. I personally think that Chatham is nicer. The apartments are newer (so nicer). Both complexes have washers/dryers, but it's the Commons (international) that has them in the rooms. The buses go to both so that's not a problem.


----------



## IamCourtney

Vista was acquired in 1988, they are quite a bit older than Chatham (built around 2000).  Vista has lots of "lakes" with nutria(sp) and ducks and lots of trees and squirrels.  Chatham has landscaped trees and bushes.  Not a lot of animals around Chatham.  Chatham is across the street from Mickey's Retreat, so you have very easy access to those activities and stuff.  

Vista is the party complex.  Its loud at night, and you can almost always find a party.  Better to be at Vista if you're 21 and like to have parties, go to parties, or live with people that have parties.  These apartments get trashed a lot.  Vista is often referred to as "Vista Lay".  

Chatham is quiet, but fun.  There are parties and stuff at Chatham, but not loud all night every night parties like Vista.  Sometimes people in Chatham are called "Chatham Squares", because they aren't as crazy and drunk as Vista kids.

The Commons is for international and international college program participants.  They are the biggest, nicest, and only apartments with w/d in units.  

At Vista there are 3 washers and 3 dryers in each building, you share with your building.  

At Chatham, there are laundry rooms spread throughout the complex with 10 washers and 10 dryers in each room.  You share with whoever wants to use them.  

I like Chatham...building 12, chocolatey brown section.  Centrally located!

But I have friends in Vista that absolutely love it...never lived there, I can't really know.


----------



## BigPigletFan

mare1203 said:
			
		

> does anyone know how disney does there scheduling?  Is it weekly, bi-weekly, monthly?
> 
> I realize that they're probably just going to stick us in where they need help, but I was just wondering how it was done.


Two weeks out.

Whoever asked if they should save up, you probably should.  I did and it's helped out a lot.  If you choose the fall program you get a lot of holiday discounts including 40% off of merch. from 20%.  Plus you get to experince both the slowest and busiest times of the year, not to mention getting to see the regular shows, parades, etc. but also the holiday shows, parades, and events.

One thing I have learned from the CP is that most kids down here aren't here because they like Disney as you might think.  Most are here to put it on their resume  and for a fun semester-long party.  So be prepared for that.  Can you tell I wasn't?

I would say the CP isn't that hard to get into if you sell yourself to Disney.  Show them you are passionate about their company (but not an obsessed freak) and smile.  Being fans you know how Disney wants their CMs to be.  If you can sell that is what you are, you should be fine.

As far as living goes, if you can bring your car I HIGHLY SUGGEST IT.  Those who left their car at home regret it.  There is busing provided, but it isn't always dependable.  I live in Chatam Square in a two-bedroom apartment.  I like it.  There is quite enough space compared to any dorm many of you are living in.  Chatam also has more bathrooms/bedrooms compared to Vista and more cable channels if that matters to you.  I have heard good things from Vista too, but I haven't lived there so I couldn't say.

As far as "ruining the magic" goes... yes, you might encounter some of that.  Those that work in some areas will encounter it a lot more than others but it's still there.  If you work at the Magic Kingdom you have the highest chance of seeing things you might not want to.  Overall I've just viewed it as a learning experince and tried not to let things I've seen ruin it for me, but just make it more exciting when I see them as a guest.

If you have any questions you can contact me.  My information is listed in my profile.  I'd be happy to chat with you.


----------



## Disneylovingmom

Thanks a bunch!  Everyone's information is very helpful.  I am so envious of all of you!  I wish I were young and in college so I could go.  I'm sure my daughter will love it.


----------



## Maestro'sApprentice

I take it that it is kinda hard to go to these partys due to the whole wellness thing, especially if you are under 21. Do they check alot and have security, or you will only get caught if you do something stupid?

I guess in a nutshell, is it easy for underage people to drink?


----------



## Maestro'sApprentice

Actually, it doesn't seem like such a big deal. It would just be nice to not have to go 5 months without any alcohol.


----------



## CPer'sMom

Maestro'sApprentice said:
			
		

> Actually, it doesn't seem like such a big deal. It would just be nice to not have to go 5 months without any alcohol.



In the CP program if you are under 21 and get caught drinking, you'll be gone the next morning.....no 2nd chance.   And from what I heard from my daughter and her friends during their WDW program, it happens to quite a few CPs who don't take the policy seriously.


----------



## CPer'sMom

They aren't guaranteed the 50% off, though.  Depending upon availability, they can get 25%, 40% or 50% (50% if the CM is also staying in the room)  
Also, at times there may be no discounted rooms available ~


----------



## Uuaww

and thats why im waiting til im 21 to do the CP, no chance i can survive 5 months...


----------



## killabee_1993

I liked it alot at Chatham. It wasnt as wild there as everybody says it is at Vista. I was under 21 when I was down there, and I saw alot of underage drinking. U have to be stupid and draw attention to yourself if you are usually caught, there are obviously exceptions though. Its smart to avoid the temptation though, but sometimes you cant help it. Its a party supportive atmosphere. Im kinda wanting to get put at Vista this time around to see a different side of the living experience and be able to compare them both. Chatham was a great place, I lived in 21101 and it was a cool locale. The funny thing was we would see people getting dropped off and jumping the fences at the side entrance all the time. That was hard to get used to


----------



## safetymom

My daughter really wanted Vista but got Chatham.  She was so glad that she did.  She did the program twice and loved it at Chatham.  Didn't have a car and used the bus to get everywhere.


----------



## SyracuseWolvrine

I lived at Vista, and it wasn't as bad as everyone says it is.  All my roommates and myself were over 21, we usually had a small amount of alcohol in the apartment, but we never really had any big parties.  There were parties in the complex, but if you didn't attend, it was possible to pretty much avoid/ignore them.  The apartment at Vista was actually nicer than the apartment I had lived in my senior year at SU.


----------



## TXTink

My DD will be going Feb 1st for the Spring Advantage.  I would like to visit as much as possible, so I would really like to get the 50% off as much as I can.  

Are there any "hints" as to when to try for the more discounted rooms?  And, are there certain resorts that give them more often than others?  I understand that our DD must stay in the room with us as well, is there a problem with her doing that and having to go to work?

DH and I got an Annual Pass so hopefully we will get a discount when we go down to move her in.  After we get all of her "move-in stuff" done we want to go to the parks for a few days before heading back home.


----------



## Horizons16

I dont think the risk of getting hammered one night is worth it. I would rather not drink that much for 5 months than get kicked out.


----------



## degrassi26

How bad is the bug situation in Vista and Chatham? I am sure there are maintainence crews that spray the place often...but I don't think I am ready to see a hundred roaches scurrying out from under my bed when I wake up.


----------



## Horizons16

Oh man thats just nasty. I'll have to remember to bring my boots.


----------



## degrassi26

Haha, make sure your boots are the *first* thing that you pack! And, you're right, that _is_ just plain nasty!


----------



## Joanna71985

Maestro'sApprentice said:
			
		

> Actually, it doesn't seem like such a big deal. It would just be nice to not have to go 5 months without any alcohol.



Ohh no. It's a VERY big deal. I knew a LOT of people that got terminated for alcohol. Just don't take that chance. If you get terminated from Disney, you can't work for ANY of Disney's companies. And there are a LOT of them.


----------



## SyracuseWolvrine

During the 4 months I lived at Vista, I never saw a roach in my apartment.  Saw a few little geckos, but those are harmless, and they eat mosquitoes, so I don't mind having them around.


----------



## tink_sparkles84

Chatham Square gets my vote ... my brother stayed there during his CP last Spring ... bugs?? eww ... lets not talk about that, i HATE bugs *shudders*


----------



## Disneylovingmom

I know that you are assigned to an apartment when you arrive, but do they ask you whether you'd rather live at Vista or Chatham?  or has that already been decided before you arrive?


----------



## safetymom

No they don't ask you.  It all depends on where they are assigning people that day.


----------



## DisHornFan

So a few of you have posted about 'ruining the magic'.  I hadn't really taken this factor into consideration.  Knowing what you know now, would you pick to work somewhere that you love and risk ruining it, or rather work somewhere completely different to preserve the mystique?


----------



## sneezy1956

I would like the answer to this question also.  My son is accepted to the Spring Advantage program.  He will be going if we can get him enrolled in one of the co-op programs.  We just need to make sure that he can keep his insurance


----------



## Uuaww

Id prefer to work in a hotel rather than the parks but thats just me.


----------



## figments407

DisHornFan said:
			
		

> So a few of you have posted about 'ruining the magic'.  I hadn't really taken this factor into consideration.  Knowing what you know now, would you pick to work somewhere that you love and risk ruining it, or rather work somewhere completely different to preserve the mystique?




Now, I am no alum, but here is my two cents:
  I am a little concerend about ruining the magic--there will be things you see that you don't want to, or days you do not want to work, or people you meet who just aren't right for Disney...
  But you can create magic ( yes, 100% corny)  and that in it's own sense means a lot more.  And if you're working somewhere you love, there will be passion and enthusiasm there and it will show in you.
  Atleast that's what I think...but I am hopelessly optimistic  

What do you others think?


----------



## killabee_1993

We never had a bug problem in our apartment at Chatham. On the balcony at the apartment above us, we saw alot of those little green frogs all the time. They were everywhere, and we saw a few lizards. How they found their way into the shower, I still cant figure it out.


----------



## safetymom

We took advantage of my daughters discount when she was in the CP.  Just allow plenty of time for planning to get the discounted rates.  You have to wait until they have an ID and are in the system.

She also dealt with Central Michigan University so that the classes she took she got credit for.  This was one of the options.  They were great to work with.


----------



## safetymom

I think most people over pack for the CP.  My daughter sure did.  There are stores here if you forget anything but she brought way too many clothes and "stuff."

It is a long day and be aware unless they have changed it you are assigned roommates based on who is standing in line with you.  If he is going down with friends they need to get in line together at check in.


----------



## sneezy1956

We are fighting with Ohio University right now over credit.  He has to be enrolled in one of 2 or 3 classes that are considered co-op or internship or we lose insurance which we can't afford to do.  We are trying to get stuff worked out so he can go but it's like pulling teach especially since he didn't expect to get accepted to the Advantage program.

We are a quarter based school.


----------



## teh fish

I don't see it as ruining the magic.  Yes, now I have full familiarity with the Haunted Mansion and know exactly how all the effects work, but I make magic whenever I tell people trivia or things to watch out for.  I make magic whenever I work parade control and play around with the little kids.

I once had about 10 of them take me on in a game of soccer during the easter parade.  I talked with a family and the sons wanted me to sign their autograph book.  I heard about a little girl with special needs and was able to have the Christmas Shop make a certificate with her name on it and candy to bring back.   I gave a front of the line pass to a frazzled mother that just arrived in the park late in the day and was afraid she wasn't going to get to go on everything.

Then, when I transfered to characters, it did sort of take away the mystery, but once I started performing it was wonderful.

And like figments said, there are days you don't want to work and fellow CMs you don't like working with, or guests that really make you mad.  But then I think about how I was among the few to be selected to learn about attractions and characters and all the memories I've made.


----------



## Joanna71985

DisHornFan said:
			
		

> So a few of you have posted about 'ruining the magic'.  I hadn't really taken this factor into consideration.  Knowing what you know now, would you pick to work somewhere that you love and risk ruining it, or rather work somewhere completely different to preserve the mystique?



Oh no! I saw a LOT at Disney that would freak you out. And I found out some interesting things. But that makes it all the more interesting for me. Working at Disney is what I want to do.


----------



## DisHornFan

Joanna71985 said:
			
		

> Oh no! I saw a LOT at Disney that would freak you out. And I found out some interesting things. But that makes it all the more interesting for me. Working at Disney is what I want to do.



Sorry, lol.  Just to clarify I meant maybe if Haunted Mansion or some other ride was your favorite thing about Disney, would you request to work there or maybe in the hotels or merchandising instead?  But definately still in Disney!


----------



## jenijeni

binigrl417 said:
			
		

> Cool, HM is my first choice (I really want to do operations, I interview tomorrow).  It must be pretty hard to get though, I'm sure everybody wants to work there.


Who's everybody I hate that I'm a chicken! LOL


----------



## BigPigletFan

Disneylovingmom said:
			
		

> I know that you are assigned to an apartment when you arrive, but do they ask you whether you'd rather live at Vista or Chatham?  or has that already been decided before you arrive?


YES.  They do ask.  It isn't decided.  They ask, "Do you have any living preferences?" And they try their best to accomidate them.  Don't be shy.  Get there early on check-in day and say what you want.  Tell them you want a one-bedroom first over accecpting a two-bedroom, your living situation, etc. before letting them decide for you.  If you check-in with someone you want to room with you can ask when you get there and they ask you also.

I would like to add my name to list of saying it's not worth it to drink while you are here.  Yes, it's only a couple of months but think about your roommates that are here for the sole purpose of working for Disney.  I'm not here to party, I'm here to work for Disney again.  I can't afford my roommates to have alcohol when they aren't supposed to... and it's on everyone who is living there too!  Please think twice about when you do this program if alcohol is important to you.


----------



## binigrl417

jenijeni said:
			
		

> Who's everybody I hate that I'm a chicken! LOL



lol Thats ok, I still don't want to talk about my crying and screaming episode on the Tower of Terror when I rode it for the first (and last) time just this past August.  It was the only thing I ever really hated about Disney. Not the rest of the ride, just that awful drop.


----------



## Horizons16

Im willing to bet that most people that are down there under aged are in the same mind set. That is, not drinking while down there for fear of getting booted faster than you can say Walt Disney. Im under aged, and dont get me wrong I drink and Im certainly not a spokesperson for not drinking. That said, I am also not that statistic that drinks to the point of passing out or gets behind the wheel of a car and kills half the people on the road that night. 
I just hope that the roomates I am placed with feel the same about it as I do.


----------



## Uuaww

hey, underage drinking fuels the college economy, just think, there are conveinence store owners around the world that we are helping the achieve the american dream my buying there products, if anything we are revolutionists.


----------



## Joanna71985

Uuaww said:
			
		

> hey, underage drinking fuels the college economy, just think, there are conveinence store owners around the world that we are helping the achieve the american dream my buying there products, if anything we are revolutionists.



I don't think so. Look, Disney is VERY serious about the whole underage alcohol issue. There are NO second chances. Mess up once and you're gone faster then you can say Mickey Mouse- as in 24 hours. And if you get terminated, you can't work any of Disney's companies (and there are a lot). I know a LOT of people who got terminated because of alcohol. They will find out. It's just not worth it.


----------



## Stitch_lover_Sith

Hey everybody. I have some questions for the alum. Are the apartments single sex or both? If they give you an invitation to be an operator and you wanted to be a lifegaurd is there anyway you can change that? I got accepted for spring program but am having a hard time figuring out if I am going to go. Thanks for any answers.


----------



## Uuaww

Joanna71985 said:
			
		

> I don't think so. Look, Disney is VERY serious about the whole underage alcohol issue. There are NO second chances. Mess up once and you're gone faster then you can say Mickey Mouse- as in 24 hours. And if you get terminated, you can't work any of Disney's companies (and there are a lot). I know a LOT of people who got terminated because of alcohol. They will find out. It's just not worth it.




uh thats why i said that im waiting til im 21


----------



## teh fish

Stitch_lover_Sith said:
			
		

> Hey everybody. I have some questions for the alum. Are the apartments single sex or both? If they give you an invitation to be an operator and you wanted to be a lifegaurd is there anyway you can change that? I got accepted for spring program but am having a hard time figuring out if I am going to go. Thanks for any answers.


 The apartments are male/female, but the actual rooms are not.  Then again, as long as you belong to the complex you can spend the night in any room.

As for switching, it's extremely difficult once you are assigned your role.


----------



## degrassi26

This question isn't really too much about the CP, but I didn't know where else to ask it. I was just curious...when celebs visit WDW, are there special exits and entrances for them to use to go to the rides, shows, restaurants, shops, etc? Do they even wait in line at all? I became curious on this topic because my little cousin told me yesterday to "Make sure to get Hilary Duff and Raven's autographs if you see them singing a concert at Disney World!"   , lol, kids are so cute. That would make her day.


----------



## Paradise_disney

mara1203- i am in the college program right now. I live in Chatham and its def. the better apartment complex if you are going between Vista and Chatham. If you arent big into partying than Chatham is more your style. I am taking a class down here and would say it has helped in the way of meeting alot more friends. that you dont work with. Disney gives you the hours you work the week before, so its done weekly. Any other questioin feel free to email me...i am also a campus rep. so most of your questions i can answer.


----------



## Paradise_disney

figments407- I think that you are totally correct on the creating magic part. I am working at a wdw resort right now my program is up in 4 weeks and can truly say i have created magic for many people. I dont know what its like working in a park tho, but im sure its pretty much the same.


----------



## Hogbunny

teh fish said:
			
		

> As for switching, it's extremely difficult once you are assigned your role.



It is difficult, but possible.  My roommate switched roles last month. She's much happier in this role. Although, if you're assigned to something, they do require that you give it a fair chance. I mean, you can't really NOT like something until you've tried it.


----------



## Stitch_lover_Sith

Well everyone I am checking in on the 9th. So I hope to see some of you there but I have a question. How much does it cost to do laundry? I am trying to make out my budget and would like to know. Thank you.


----------



## Hogbunny

I'm not sure about the other complexes, but at Vista it is a dollar to wash and a dollar to dry.


----------



## Disneylovingmom

Is there a limit on how many nights a CP can get a resort discount while they are in the program ?  If my husband and I go to visit twice during my daughter's time there, can she get us the discount both times?


----------



## Principessa1284

Hey guys! I'm arriving Jan 9th to work in operations.. SOOOO excited.   
That and I turn 21 in a week.. 

In any case, through the wdwcpinfo boards, i've met a very lovely chickie with the same arrival date & we would really like to room together. i've been told to stand in line with her and such, but is there any reason that we wouldnt be roomates? we're the same age (21), same preferences (3 or 4 bedroom at chatham, non smoking), and same arrival date.


----------



## Rayn

It is said that we must be within the 'Disney Look' guidelines upon arrival at check-in.

Does this include full guidelines for non-costumed cast members, i.e: professional attire ... or is that just for Traditions?


----------



## Principessa1284

We have to be within the guidelines reguarding hair, jewelry, (men - clean shaven.. if you're not, they'll hand you a razor and show you the bathroom).

It doesn't matter what we wear that day, as long as there aren't bare shoulders cuz we're having our ID picture taken. So girls, if you wear a tank top (keep in mind it's january) just bring a sweater or hoodie to wear over it. 

Just be comfortable.. it's going to be a very long day


----------



## Horizons16

I was just thinking the other day... well I guess it can be called daydreaming because it was in class eh hmm but anyway...

Its pretty obvious that they provide the costumes while we are down there, but something that I wasnt too sure of was sneakers. I never really had the need to look at the sneakers the CMs were wearing while down there and I was just wondering if we bring our own or thats something they give us too. 

anyone know?


----------



## natty41

I think I remember our recruiter saying something about all black shoes? And no logos or anything on them...I vaguely remember her saying something like that, but I'm not 100% sure.


----------



## figments407

They really reccommend waiting until you get down there to purchase your shoes.  They are not provided to you, but they do tell you exactly where to get them and exactly what they are to look like when you get down there.  I bet breaking them in the first couple of days of work isn't too pleasant...  Maybe Joanna could give you more info, being an alum and all


----------



## Hogbunny

You'll have to purchase your own shoes when you get here. They make it very easy to find the right kind. =0) There are "Shoemobiles" available a few days before work at the apartment complexes. They'll offer the right kinds of shoes, and even give you the option to have the payment taken directly from your check just like your rent. Personally, I thought the shoes there were a little pricey. But that's just me. LoL I ended up purchasing my shoes at Wal-Mart.

They'll let you know what color and also remind you that they can't have any logos on them. Although, I've seen a lot of people that have logos on their shoes, but it's ok as long as they don't stand out. For example, no white shoes with a black logo on them. However, white shoes with a white logo on them are fine.

Where ever you purchase your shoes, make sure their comfy! You'll be doing a lot of walking no matter what your role is!


----------



## Horizons16

Thanks Hogbunny, Already have my own all shoes for work now. Guess it cant hurt to throw them in the case and if I need them they are there and I dont have to buy another pair. 
Steve


----------



## Joanna71985

There are a lot of options for buying shoes. I recommend to wait til you get down there because you won't know what kind/color shoes to get. I wore black shoes in Fantasyland. They had to be totally black- no other colors on them at all. I wore black sneakers (comfortable because I did a LOT of walking). I know at the MK there was a shoe truck that came by every so often so you could buy shoes there. I ended up buying mine at Wal-Mart!  The CP buses do go to Wal-Mart I believe.


----------



## icydog

Hi my granddaughter is scheduled to join the college program this January.  She has a few issues and concerns that I thought I should bring to this group for clarification. I always think it's best to ask questions of those who actually have been there/ done that etc.

1. She is going to be 21 years old on January 25.  Since she won't be exactly 21 when she arrives Disney folks are putting her in a _Healthy Living building_ ,which means "euphemistically speaking" *no drinking*.  Can she appeal this and get into the older group housing.

2. Is the housing for the 21+ group far from the Healthy Living apartments? My GD's boyfriend is over 21 and will be in this housing, and since they don't have a car, they are flying down, they are worried they won't ever see each other. Any idea on locations you can share?

3. How do you know where you will be assigned to work?  Is it the luck of the draw?

4. Are there stringent rules for behavior and decorum?  In other words will there be time for fun?

5. Will she need a laptop computer for her studies there or will there be computers she can use?  This is important since there is no money in the budget for her to get a new computer and her school computer is a desk top.

Thanks so much for your help,
Marylyn


----------



## teh fish

1. She'll be put into a Wellness apartment b/c of the age she is when she enters the program.  After she turns 21, she can request an apartment change if there's room (there is a fee to change apartments).

2.  They are Wellness and Non-Wellness apartments, not buildings.  You could live next to an apartment that is allowed alcohol and be in an apartment that doesn't.  They keep track of which apartments allow it.  If they want to be together, they'd need to request the same apartment complex when they ask for preferences on check-in.

3. You are assigned your work based on the roles you check by and/or which area needs cast members.  You find out a couple of days after move-in, however at check in they're pretty good at being able to guess where you go.

4.  The only rules are quiet hours late at night and you can't be in another complex past 1:00 am.  Once you move in, you can stay in any apartment at your complex for however long you want (roommates permitting).

5.  They do have computer labs at the complexes, but you have to sign up to use them and sometimes they're not open when you really need them.  You really have to schedule your computer time.

I hope this helps.


----------



## teh fish

degrassi26 said:
			
		

> This question isn't really too much about the CP, but I didn't know where else to ask it. I was just curious...when celebs visit WDW, are there special exits and entrances for them to use to go to the rides, shows, restaurants, shops, etc? Do they even wait in line at all? I became curious on this topic because my little cousin told me yesterday to "Make sure to get Hilary Duff and Raven's autographs if you see them singing a concert at Disney World!"   , lol, kids are so cute. That would make her day.



Unfortunately, when celebs visit you, as a cast memeber, are to treat them exactly the same way you treat all the other guests.  You can say you met and talked to them.

A lot of attractions have alternative entrances for people with disabilities and VIPs.  I have heard of them closing down the second floor of Columbia Harbor House for people.


----------



## Horizons16

Joanna71985 said:
			
		

> There are a lot of options for buying shoes. I recommend to wait til you get down there because you won't know what kind/color shoes to get. I wore black shoes in Fantasyland. They had to be totally black- no other colors on them at all. I wore black sneakers (comfortable because I did a LOT of walking). I know at the MK there was a shoe truck that came by every so often so you could buy shoes there. I ended up buying mine at Wal-Mart!  The CP buses do go to Wal-Mart I believe.




I just e-mailed them. Figured why not. 
They told me about the truck. It is supposed to be there on the 2nd day you are there. Thats also the day you get your work assignment.


----------



## Joanna71985

icy-dog said:
			
		

> Hi my granddaughter is scheduled to join the college program this January.  She has a few issues and concerns that I thought I should bring to this group for clarification. I always think it's best to ask questions of those who actually have been there/ done that etc.
> 
> 1. She is going to be 21 years old on January 25.  Since she won't be exactly 21 when she arrives Disney folks are putting her in a _Healthy Living building_ ,which means "euphemistically speaking" *no drinking*.  Can she appeal this and get into the older group housing.
> 
> 2. Is the housing for the 21+ group far from the Healthy Living apartments? My GD's boyfriend is over 21 and will be in this housing, and since they don't have a car, they are flying down, they are worried they won't ever see each other. Any idea on locations you can share?
> 
> 3. How do you know where you will be assigned to work?  Is it the luck of the draw?
> 
> 4. Are there stringent rules for behavior and decorum?  In other words will there be time for fun?
> 
> 5. Will she need a laptop computer for her studies there or will there be computers she can use?  This is important since there is no money in the budget for her to get a new computer and her school computer is a desk top.
> 
> Thanks so much for your help,
> Marylyn





Hey. Tell your granddaughter congratulations.

1) Unfortunately no. Unless you're 21 when you arrive, you can only go into wellness. After you turn 21, I believe you can switch into another apartment, but it takes a few weeks and you have to pay $50 (I think that's right).

2) Like someone else said, the wellness/non wellness apartments are scattered throughout the buildings. And again like someone else said, they'd have to request to be in the same building.

3) You know what department you're working in when you go down. You don't find out _where_ you're working until after you get down there- 2nd day I believe.

4) Apartment complex rules are basically: _don't_ be around alcohol if you're underage, you can't be in another complex after 1am (I think), and don't be too noisy at night. Of course for work, try not to call in too much you get points for that.

5)You can bring down a desktop- my roommate did. There are computer labs, but they aren't always available and sometimes are very slow. Also, at the theme parks (if that's where she's working) there's a learning center which had computers too.


----------



## meljw1960

My son is scheduled to arrive for the spring advantage program on Feb 1.  Unfortunately I can't go down to move him in.  he won't be taking his car because without someone to go with him, its not feasable for him to drive 1500 miles in an old car.  So...  not only will he probably have to fly down the night before and stay over night someplace, but I can't go with him because we have something else important going on that same day. So, my question is... how many kids go down without parents to help them move??  And how much dragging around of his luggage, etc, will he have to do that day.   I'm feeling really bad that I can't help him out.


----------



## Principessa1284

yes, there will be lots of luggage dragging, but a friend a mine went to study in Ireland by herself and handled everything just fine. i suggest that he stay at the holiday inn (sunspree?) or at the courtyard, fairfield inn, or springhill suites at the marriott village, all are right accross the street from vista way where he has to check in, and are well within walking distance. I would suggest he take the mears shuttle or a taxi to one of those hotels, walk to vista way the next day and leave his luggage at the hotel (the front desk should hold it for him) insted of having to watch it all morning at checkin. 

don't worry.. he'll be fine. we'll all take good care of him.. i'll already be there, so if you contact me, i'd be glad to give him a hand or a ride if i'm not working that day. PM or IM me if you and him are interested


----------



## Rayn

What types of furniture are provided in the bedrooms?
Do they give a little desk or something?


----------



## Joanna71985

It's: 2 beds, 1 dresser (with 6 drawers), and 2 nightstand cubes. Then there's a big closet (??) with 2 lockers.


----------



## Principessa1284

I'm bringing so much stuff.. probably too much. I don't travel light.

I'm bringing clothes, a desk set (still in it's box, so lets hope all the pieces are there when i get down there) cuz they don't provide one for us, towels, sheets, a wireless router for my laptop, cable splitter.. stuff like that. hopefully my roomate and i will split the cost of an area rug once we get down there. 

in my head, i'm thinking "When I lived in a dorm, what did I need? What did I use? What did I have that I REALLY needed?" Stuff like that.


----------



## Joanna71985

I think I overpacked. I know I definetely brought too much clothing. But besides clothes, all I brought was my laptop, my router, and stuff I needed. You can buy a lot of stuff down in Disney, like hangers.


----------



## Hogbunny

Yes, a desk is now provided. Vista Way recently purchased brand new furniture for all the apartments. They're also installing new carpet in selected apartments. Your apartment furniture now consists of:

Two beds per bedroom, dining room table, 4 dining chairs, one couch, one living room chair, one desk, one coffee table, and two end tables.

I brought my own computer desk any way, just because mine is this neat little laptop desk that folds up and stuff...but that's just me. =0) We also gained some furniture as an apartment when a friend left the program and couldn't take it home with them. I also brought a small fold up chair for the bedroom too. It's one of those round chairs that kinda looks like a bowl. But, I did drive, so I had quite a bit of space to bring extra things. All of my roommates flew, so they didn't bring as much, and they're still very comfortable.

Geez...can I ramble any MORE about furniture? LOL


----------



## Horizons16

Whats the deal with the Pin Trading. All the CMs I see have the lanyards and trade with many. Im just curious if we have to get our own like starter pack thing or what. I never was ino the Pin Trading, though I never tried it. Im just wondering if I will have to buy a few when I get down there. 

~Steve


----------



## binigrl417

Ok, so I just logged into my CP sight and I noticed something different.  It used to just say Operations-CPGM.  Now it says Operations-WDWCP WDW H/H.  Any idea what H/H is?  I'm looking for any clue as to what I might be doing at this point,


----------



## SyracuseWolvrine

H/H = Host/Hostess.  Doesn't tell you much specific about what you're going to be doing.  Pretty much everyone in an "Operations" role is a Host/Hostess


----------



## Hogbunny

Pin trading is totally voluntary. It's a great way to strike up conversations with guests, so I really recommend it!

If your in a role that requires you to be around people a lot, they'll make it available to you. I know there are some places that cast are not allowed to wear lanyards. For example, I work in attractions and I cannot wear my lanyard when I'm indoors as it is a safety hazard. However, when I'm outside greeting, I trade like there's no tomorrow. LoL

Just let your manager know that you're interested in having a cast lanyard. They'll bring you a lanyard and 12 pins to wear. It's a lot of fun, and if you're just having a bad day and don't feel like dealing with it, it's as simple as just leaving your lanyard in your locker.


----------



## Horizons16

Hogbunny 

Can you keep those pins forever or do you have to give them back at the end of your program?

BTW 
Merchandise-CPGM thats what my role says... wonder what GM means... College Program General Motors... General Manager... General Macaroons...


----------



## teh fish

you give them back at the end of day. However, always have a few pins you've bought yourself and trade for pins you like.  You're not allowed to trade personal pins while working though.


----------



## Horizons16

Thats kind of s bummer... who knows maybe it will get me into the whole pin trading deal. I will definatlly do it while at work.


----------



## figments407

Horizons16 said:
			
		

> Hogbunny
> 
> Can you keep those pins forever or do you have to give them back at the end of your program?
> 
> BTW
> Merchandise-CPGM thats what my role says... wonder what GM means... College Program General Motors... General Manager... General Macaroons...



Great Man?  Grand Master?  Groovy Mover?  Grand Marshall?  Really, I could do this forever.


----------



## Joanna71985

Horizons16 said:
			
		

> Hogbunny
> 
> Can you keep those pins forever or do you have to give them back at the end of your program?
> 
> BTW
> Merchandise-CPGM thats what my role says... wonder what GM means... College Program General Motors... General Manager... General Macaroons...



I think CPGM is College ProGraM. Makes sense to me. As for pins and trading, I liked to trade with myself. Got some good ones that way!


----------



## Principessa1284

ohhh. that makes total sense. now we all feel stupid lol.   

ps - it's so freakin cold here. windchill is 5*!!! it hurts to breathe.


----------



## Joanna71985

I know!! It's absolutely freezing here too! AND it's supposed to snow again! WAAA! I HATE SNOW!    I wish I was back down in Disney again. I can't wait til May!


----------



## Horizons16

Windchill is like 7 here... 

and yes, yes that makes a whole lot of sense....   obvious now.


----------



## Hogbunny

teh fish said:
			
		

> you give them back at the end of day. However, always have a few pins you've bought yourself and trade for pins you like.  You're not allowed to trade personal pins while working though.


 I never give my pins back. I just keep them in my locker and re-use the same lanyard every day. But maybe it depends on your role. I'm in attractions, so it would be difficult to assign lanyards to people every day. I'm supposed to give them back at the end of my program, but I think another cast member I work with wants them, so I'll just get my manager to re-assign my lanyard from my name to hers.

Riiiight...College ProGraM...I get it now...duh...lol


----------



## Joanna71985

For the lanyards in merchandise, we were given a lanyard by the managers for the whole program. I just left mine in my locker after work. Then when my CP ended, I gave back my lanyard.


----------



## Horizons16

Would have been cool to keep them after your program but oh well, what are you gonna do?


----------



## teh fish

Well, I was in attractions too.  We had a cool little coffin that would open up and the pins were on velvet cloth...definitely couldn't keep that.


----------



## Hogbunny

teh fish said:
			
		

> Well, I was in attractions too.  We had a cool little coffin that would open up and the pins were on velvet cloth...definitely couldn't keep that.




Ooo, cool stuff...didn't know about that.


----------



## Principessa1284

ok so whos getting excited? Cuz i am. Nervous too.. I'm such a worrywort. There's so much stuff to consider.


----------



## dizprincess717

I have a huge and very important question.

My fiance left for the Marines on November 27. He gets 10 days leave from February 24 - March 5. If I explain to my managers that these 10 days are the only ten days out of the whole next year that I will get to see him will they let me go home for a portion of the 10 days? Let's face it, I'm not expecting them to give me 10 days off, but considering the fact that he's a Marine, he's off in God-knows-where, he's my fiance, I won't be seeing him for an entire year that should be reason enough to take a personal leave or something among those lines. It's not like I'm saying I want X amount of days off because I'm tired of working. I'd even tell my manager I'll pick up extra shifts before I go, after I come home, and during Easter. It's just that this is very important for me to get to see him while he's home.

Anybody know if that's reason enough to want to go home for a while?


----------



## Principessa1284

It's not guarenteed, but it certainly is a possibility. You can work it so you have certain days off back-to-back. If all else fails and your mgrs are real jacka**** about it, call in sick/personal. Personally, I hate to call in sick but if it meant seeing my significant other for the only time in a year, then I would definately be willing to take the chance. Honestly? The one tip that a CP rep friend of mine gave is to truly make friends with your managers.. They'll be much more willing to help you out if you're willing to help them out and follow all of the guest guildlines.


----------



## dizprincess717

Do you think I should e-mail my Disney Support Recruiter and/or the man who did my presentation?  The man who did my presentation is really good friends with the faculty advisor at my college and is always in touch with me and the other accepted from my college.  He e-mailed us about 10 times it seems like.  Maybe he could give me a more valid response?

So far it seems that everyone says that the only thing to do is just wait and see what happens when you get down there, and make friends with my managers.  It seems that all my life is anymore is waiting.  The military always says "hurry up and wait."  I'm just going to pray that everything works out okay and I can see him for more than like 2 or 3 days.


----------



## WDW Poly Princess

I've been wondering- what is the general age range of the people doing the CP?  Are the majority under 21?  Or are there a lot of people in their mid-twenties or older as well?


----------



## PeterPan20

I'm 22.


----------



## Joanna71985

I was 19.


----------



## Princesslizmac

I'm 20


----------



## LadyDulcinea1

I'm a Theatre Major at my school and I was wondering what (if any) advantages I would have after doing the CP next fall? (after graduation) I don't plan on being an actress, more looking for ANY kind of behind the scenes aspects of theatre....what areas would be best for me to request if I do apply??


----------



## teh fish

CPs won't really work behind the stage, but they do have a theatre production internship.  You might want to go to www.disneycareers.com and search "internship".  Some of them require you to have already completed the program, so you might have to wait.


----------



## lambdamagoo

the disney college program is so amazing. i had so much fun. it is really expensive because you don't make a lot    , but it is something that doesn't happen to everybody so live it up and have fun!


----------



## LadyDulcinea1

I think I'm gonna go for it!

I've been reading all the posts on this thread and am still a little confused as to how the housing works.  Is there a section on the application where you can list your preferences??  What's the difference between the number of bedrooms?? Thanks!!!


----------



## Joanna71985

They ask you your preferences when you get down there. It won't help with the complex (that depends on which one they are filling first) but it will help with the number of roommates you get. There are: 1 bedroom, 2 bedroom, 3 bedroom, and 4 bedroom.


----------



## Princesslizmac

Is there like a website or something to see pictures of the apartments the CPs get to live in??  I've heard a little bit here and there about them but haven't really gotten a good idea of what they are like.

I'm gonna be there January 25th to August 11th


----------



## applepwnz

http://www.wdwcollegeprogram.com/sap/its/mimes/zh_wdwcp/students/housing/housing_360_views.html

there's a few VR views of the apartments


----------



## Princesslizmac

Another Question
I know on the website they said "natural looking makeup" I'm trying to get an idea of how this looks so does anyone have any "Disney Look" pictures so I can see the make up?  And I know they are really strict on hair and piercings but is there any leverage with makeup?  I know not to go extreme and stuff.


----------



## Principessa1284

i don't much wear makeup, so i dont think it's too much of an issue for me. But I'm going to say light brown eyeshaddow, pink blush, and a light pink, peach, or nude lipstick along with your natural shade of foundation.


----------



## IamCourtney

I honestly can't say I've heard of anyone being asked to tone down their makeup as any sort of Disney Look violation.  You will get a handbook and pictures when you arrive, but they really aren't all that strict.  Stay away from anything too dark or too bright, and don't wear glitter.  You should probably not wear fake eye lashes or stuff like that either.  As long as you look normal, and people don't stare at you when you walk down the street where you live now, you should be okay.


----------



## bigglesworth003

OkJust thought i'd ask, myself and a friend are hoping to apply for the college program, for 07, one little thing were in Australia, 

I know they accept International CP's just wanting to knowif anyone knows more than the site tells me. 

are thereany international Alumni here? or know of internationals that have done it thanks!!


----------



## IamCourtney

I don't know for sure, but I've been told that Australia is not included in the International College Program.  I know we were supposed to get a whole boat load of Australian ICPs, but there was some issue with the visas and they couldn't come.  The recruiters scurried to fill the spots and we got a whole bunch of Brazilian and Peruvian CPs instead.

You should be able to find the information on wdwcollegeprogram.com

good luck?


----------



## sillykaren

Okay, so I am a total home-body and going from Cali to FL scares the crap out of me.  I told my boyfriend all about the program and he got excited to go too.  We see eachother all of the time. I have a few general questions for you alumni.

1.  I read there is a way you can be in the same apartment as someone of the opposite sex, but not share a room.  Is this true? How hard is it to really be in the same apartment with someone of the opposite sex?  It wouldn't be the end of the world, but we'd really want to be in the same complex.  Standing in line is the best way to get in the same building?

2.  Are there adults around watching everything or is everyone on their own for the most part?  Like there aren't any RAs are there?  It doesn't sound like it.

3. Do you get a few days off here and there where you can enjoy Disney World for yourself?

4. I know on the website it says no overnight guests, but if you live in the same complex is that a big deal at all?

Thank you so much for answering my questions!


----------



## IamCourtney

There's no way you could live in the same apartment as someone of the opposite sex.  They've recently made it even harder for married couples to live together.  Its kind of just luck about buildings, but its better to be in line together.  You can be right next door to him, but you won't be in the same apartment as him.  Getting in the same complex is easy.  If you're in the same complex, they can't tell you where to sleep, unless your roommates throw a fit.

There are no RAs, and no adults watch what your doing...but if you are in a complex you shouldn't be in, if you're drinking when you are underage, anything like that...security watches.  You will get terminated if you get caught, but there isn't someone in charge of watching each building or anything like that.  Its pretty much only noticeable when you're noisey or annoying.

It a pretty adult area.  They know that college kids will act crazy, but they pretty much let you take care of yourself.


----------



## tink_sparkles84

hey guys! i'm in desperate need of a ride from my hotel to vista way to check in the morning of jan. 25th!! i did have a ride, but her dates got changed. My hotel is only a few miles from vista!!!


----------



## degrassi26

Do Disney busses take us from the Disney hotels to Vista?


----------



## sillykaren

Yeah I'm also curious where the Vistas are.  I wanted to go check it out if possible (drive by and see where it is) since i'll be down there next week!


----------



## tink_sparkles84

got this from the official cp site:
    *  I-95
      Exit I-95 to I-4 junction heading west to Orlando. Exit I-4 at Exit 68. At the bottom of the ramp turn left onto 535. Proceed to the second light and turn right onto Meadow Creek Drive. The Vista Way Apartments will be the first complex on your right.

    * I-75
      I-75 heading south toward Ocala, FL. Exit on Florida Turnpike south to Orlando I-4. Exit I-4/Orlando. Go west on I-4 to Exit 68. At the bottom of the ramp turn left onto 535. Proceed to the second light and turn right onto Meadow Creek Drive. The Vista Way Apartments will be the first complex on your right.

    * I-10
      Exit I-10 at I-75 junction heading south toward Ocala. Exit on Florida Turnpike south to Orlando I-4. Exit I-4/Orlando. Go west on I-4 to Exit 68. At the bottom of the ramp turn left onto 535. Proceed to the second light and turn right onto Meadow Creek Drive. The Vista Way Apartments will be the first complex on your right.

    * Florida Turnpike
      Exit I-4 west to Exit 68. At the bottom of the ramp turn left onto 535. Proceed to the second light and turn right onto Meadow Creek Drive. The Vista Way Apartments will be the first complex on your right.

    * I-4 from Tampa
      Head east towards Orlando to Exit 68. Turn right at the bottom of the ramp onto 535. Proceed to the next light and turn right onto Meadow Creek Drive. The Vista Way Apartments will be the first complex on your right.

    * I-4 from Daytona
      Heading west to Orlando. Exit I-4 at Exit 68. At the bottom of the ramp turn left onto 535. Proceed to the second light and turn right onto Meadow Creek Drive. The Vista Way Apartments will be the first complex on your right.


----------



## LadyDulcinea1

So when applying do you have to specify if you're applying for Fall or Fall Advantage?


----------



## IamCourtney

Yes, you have to tell them if you want a regular program or an advantage program.  

Vista is not far from Disney, but the buses will not take you there.  You can call a cab or find someone to take you.  

From Downtown Disney:  leave property going toward 535/Apopka Vineland (Crossroads shopping center), turn right and go under I4.  After I4 go to the second light and turn right and Vista is on the right.  You can't go in, but you can drive by and see where it is.  

To go to Chatham or The Commons:  do the same thing from Downtown, but turn left at the FIRST light after I4.  When you come to the sign that says Little Lake Bryan, turn right...do not go past the Mary Shrine or the Outlets.  You will see signs, but Chatham is at the end of this street, and The Commons are on the right.


----------



## Uuaww

wait, so they have a ton of workers, many without cars in disney run apartments, all working for disney and they don't even offer public transportation to disney?


----------



## Princesslizmac

What have people done about getting thier license while down at disney??  I turn 21 during my CP and I leave before the 30 days that I could get it.  I just want to know how others have delt with this or any suggestions


----------



## KC-ICP06

They provide busses to and from work, to and from the parks (I think), and to and from a Walmart (or similar)...

They dont provide busses to and from hotels.

KC


----------



## IamCourtney

They provide transportation to and from work locations for their Cast Members, but until you check in and sign all your documents, you are not a Cast Member.  They are not responsible for getting you there, especially since everything you received says that you have to get to Vista on your own.  You should be well aware that you cannot use company transportation to get there.  

The buses go everywhere on property, because CPs work everywhere on property.  It runs to Walmart and one day a week to the mall, but that's pretty much it.  You can use it go from one complex to the other, and it will take you to the parks as long as the buses aren't too full for the people actually going to work.  There are times that you can't use the buses for recreation...but the company is doing a lot providing transportation at all.  When you get here and see the American Coach presence in the LBV area, you will understand how much these buses really do.

No other cast members have transportation provided to them.  

If you need to make arrangements, its not hard to call a cab.


----------



## IamCourtney

Also, about the lisences:

I turned 21 half way through my program, and I knew I was staying longer than my original program.  I got a Florida lisence, because I wanted a horizontal one (Texas has vertical lisences for anyone under 21).  You can get a part time resident lisence that is only valid in the state of Florida, or you can declare residency and get a real one.  I declared residency, because I had and still have plans to travel outside the state a couple times.  I was upset to no longer be a Texas resident, but its okay...once you declare residency you only have to wait a year and a day to get in state tuition.  Now, if I stay and transfer, I have that many more months under my belt.

It worked out for me, but I don't know if everyone should do it.


----------



## WDWFan4Life

I been reading this message board for a while but just joined today. I am currently a college freshman and am hoping to apply for the CP during fall semester of my sophmore year. I really want to get into the Spring Advantage program for 2007. I had a few questions that I hope alumni of the program can answer. The thing that makes me the most uncomfortable is the interview to get into the program, I always freak out before an interview and am always worried about saying the wrong thing or what the person will think about me. So I was wondering for all of you that have gone through it how do you think it went were the interviewers easy to talk to and make you feel comfortable. I'm also wondering how everyone feels about the pay, in my current job I make about 2 more dollars than what the CP pays. I'm not that concerned about it though because my dream is to work for Disney one day and I know this is a great way to get started. Another thing is how much money should be brought down to Florida when you begin the program. I don't have any cash because I have a debit card and my paychecks are directly deposited in to that account. So if I do get accepted should withdraw some cash or is the debit card good enough to bring, and also does the company offer direct deposit because I would prefer my money go into my account. Anyone who reads this thanks for reading all this it is a little long. I do have more questions but I dont want to bore everyone so I will save them for later.


----------



## teh fish

The interview is nothing.  Just why you want to work for Disney and what you think you can do for the Company.  It's very simple, very low pressure.  Don't worry about messing up, just focus on how much you'd like to work there.

They pay you enough to get by.  You're guaranteed 30 hours a week so you can at least cover rent.  It all depends on how many souveniers you buy or how often you go out. I usually brought in my lunch and saved a bit.  They do have direct deposit that you can sign up for when you're down there.

Your first paycheck will not even cover rent as it's only the pay you earned during training.  Your second paycheck covers two weeks rent, plus a little bit of spending money. You realistically need enough money for three weeks, then you'll get some money.  There are always opportunities for overtime, either at your work location or by dialing the extra hours hotline and picking up shifts at other places.

If you want anymore info, don't hesitate to contact me.


----------



## lvc

Hi, I'm interested in the CP and I just have some questions that hopefully haven't been answered:

 1) Would I be able to do it after my final quarter--I'm currently studying abroad this year and will go back to my home campus for fall and then I'll be done (yay!)--but would they let me do the Spring or Spring Advantage program even though I technically won't be in school anymore? 

 2) If they let me do it, would I have to pay tuition to my home school to keep an "enrolled" status? (I'm interested in taking classes, but obviously won't need the credit)

 3) What are the chances of getting accepted? 

 4) Does anyone know anything about Advanced Internships, I looked at the website, but it doesn't give much detail, and I checked the careers page like it said to, but nothing came up. Do they have legal internships? Do you have to have done the CP for them?

 5) Does anyone know about working for Disney Cruise Line? I looked at the website, but they didn't mention pay besides the fact that all accomodation, meals, and uniforms are provided, is it hard to get a job with them?

Thanks for the help! Just trying to fill in the gap between graduation and law school and keeping my options open (trying to avoid an office job because I'll get enough of that after 3 years of hell, but I do need to make money...)


----------



## Joanna71985

lvc said:
			
		

> Hi, I'm interested in the CP and I just have some questions that hopefully haven't been answered:
> 
> 1) Would I be able to do it after my final quarter--I'm currently studying abroad this year and will go back to my home campus for fall and then I'll be done (yay!)--but would they let me do the Spring or Spring Advantage program even though I technically won't be in school anymore?
> 
> 2) If they let me do it, would I have to pay tuition to my home school to keep an "enrolled" status? (I'm interested in taking classes, but obviously won't need the credit)
> 
> 3) What are the chances of getting accepted?
> 
> 4) Does anyone know anything about Advanced Internships, I looked at the website, but it doesn't give much detail, and I checked the careers page like it said to, but nothing came up. Do they have legal internships? Do you have to have done the CP for them?
> 
> 5) Does anyone know about working for Disney Cruise Line? I looked at the website, but they didn't mention pay besides the fact that all accomodation, meals, and uniforms are provided, is it hard to get a job with them?
> 
> Thanks for the help! Just trying to fill in the gap between graduation and law school and keeping my options open (trying to avoid an office job because I'll get enough of that after 3 years of hell, but I do need to make money...)



Hey there. Let's see if I can answer your questions.

1. I believe you are able to do the CP the semester after you graduate.

2. I don't believe you do. I knew people who took classes and weren't getting credits.

3. Pretty good. Just be natural and be yourself during the interview, and you should do fine.

4. You have to do the CP before you can do an AI.

5. I know you have to be at least 21 for the DCL, but other then that I don't know much about them. Pay would depend on what you want to do on the DCL.

Good luck.


----------



## lvc

thanks for the info joanna
one more question
if have 2 "non-traditional" piercings in my ears, and i'm fine with not wearing them at work or in class, but would they make me take them out if i'm in vista or in the park and not in costume?


----------



## Joanna71985

lvc said:
			
		

> thanks for the info joanna
> one more question
> if have 2 "non-traditional" piercings in my ears, and i'm fine with not wearing them at work or in class, but would they make me take them out if i'm in vista or in the park and not in costume?



Oh no! You can wear whatever you want when you are not in costume or in class.


----------



## straightj23

Hello.  My name is Jason.  I am a high school student going to college to become a Music Education major and am considering the Disney College.  I have been to the site and read almost everything.  I know one thing:  if I go into this program,  I would be interested in being a character performer for the parks and resorts.  I say this because I am presently getting experience being my high school's mascot, "Rambo." (lol)

Now to the point.  When I read the tour, it was very confusing.  I am puzzled about the role selection and the "major" selection.  Are the roles "majors" themselves or do you pick a role for work purposes and go into any educational area you want?  Are there educational areas related to what I want to do in college?


----------



## Joanna71985

Hey Jason. Welcome to the boards. You don't have to do anything with your major. I did merchandise and my major is recreation. I too hope to become a character perfomer (which is DEFINETELY not my major). At the interview you tell the recruiter which roles you would like to do. For character performer, however, you also have to audition. Best of luck to you.


----------



## blueroses

Hello.  Can anyone help me out with some questions?
What is the difference between the advanced internship and the Disney professional internship - are they same thing?  My graduate program (exercise science - that's fancy way of saying P.E.  ) requires an internship and I would love to do recreation at WDW.  Do the interns stay with the CP-ers?  I ask because I'm what is called the "mature" student   
How old is the oldest CP-er any of you has ever worked with?
Back in the day, I remember some of my fellow Theatre majors doing the program and having to wire their parents for money to get home - does this still happen? That question is just out of curiousity - I'm pretty sure my husband would pay to bring me home if he had to


----------



## Sehsun

I am really interested in doing the CP.  I'm a 3rd year psychology major right now, planning to go into an Accelerated BSN (nursing) program after I graduate - I graduate in Spring 2007.  Most of the Accelerated BSN programs start in the summer (May).  I am not sure when the best time would be for me to apply to the CP.  Is anyone else a pre-nursing/nursing student who is interested in doing CP?

Also.....

1) How many days do they give you off for vacation?  Can you request certain days of the week off?
2) Is there anyone who is worrying about their living situation at college?  For example, I have to renew my lease really soon, and I'm not sure if I should if I want to apply for the fall program.
3) Where did you keep all your stuff (in your apartment at college) while you were doing the CP?  Did you bring it all with you?

I love Disney soo much and I keep thinking, I will never get an opportunity like this again.  I would love to be a character there - I have always wanted to perform on stage again (did dance for 10 years).

DISboards rocks!


----------



## teh fish

blueroses said:
			
		

> Hello.  Can anyone help me out with some questions?
> What is the difference between the advanced internship and the Disney professional internship - are they same thing?


I do believe they are the same. They're moving away from the advanced internship name.



			
				blueroses said:
			
		

> Do the interns stay with the CP-ers?


I think there's a different apartment complex, although we did have a guy stay with us that was on an athletic trainer internship.



			
				blueroses said:
			
		

> How old is the oldest CP-er any of you has ever worked with?


I remember on my Magic Kingdom exploration day there was a woman who must have been in her 60s/70s. We went on Buzz together and she did pretty well.


			
				blueroses said:
			
		

> Back in the day, I remember some of my fellow Theatre majors doing the program and having to wire their parents for money to get home - does this still happen?


I actually made quite a bit of money. You're guaranteed 30 hours as a CP. I'm not sure how the internships work though.


----------



## Joanna71985

I can answer one of your questions. For days off, it is usually 2 days a week (unless you are taking a class- then that day counts as one day off). During busy times you could work 6 days a week. You can request days off (God knows I did!). If you want to go away, try requesting Friday-Monday off. That would be 2 week's worth of days off.


----------



## teh fish

Sehsun,
1) How many days do they give you off for vacation?  Can you request certain days of the week off?
2) Is there anyone who is worrying about their living situation at college?  For example, I have to renew my lease really soon, and I'm not sure if I should if I want to apply for the fall program.
3) Where did you keep all your stuff (in your apartment at college) while you were doing the CP?  Did you bring it all with you?

1. You don't have any days off for vacation. You work so that other CMs get their vacation. You are allowed to request days off, but unless it's not busy they'll have you come in and work.
2. I was able to leave my lease and do the program.
3. I just took it all home. I was moving out anyways.


----------



## blueroses

Thanks, *teh fish*.


----------



## straightj23

Hey guys.  I have just got a quick question.  I'm just curious.  If there are any former character performers out there, after you were selected and went down there, how does the selection process go?  How do they pick which character you'll be and what you'll do (be in a character meet 'n greet, character resturaunt, or parade performer?)  Does it stay the same the whole time or does it change simultaneously?  And are the characters sexually oriented (only women being Minnie Mouse, etc?)  Keep in mind that I am not sexist and I am not gay.  I'm just curious because this is something I'm thinking about doing in the future.


----------



## Joanna71985

straightj23 said:
			
		

> Hey guys.  I have just got a quick question.  I'm just curious.  If there are any former character performers out there, after you were selected and went down there, how does the selection process go?  How do they pick which character you'll be and what you'll do (be in a character meet 'n greet, character resturaunt, or parade performer?)  Does it stay the same the whole time or does it change simultaneously?  And are the characters sexually oriented (only women being Minnie Mouse, etc?)  Keep in mind that I am not sexist and I am not gay.  I'm just curious because this is something I'm thinking about doing in the future.



I'm not a character (not yet, anyway {hopefully}) but from what I've seen and know,, what you do down in Disney depends on how your audition goes. The higher you score the higher you get to do. As for what characters you would do, the characters are put into "height rangers". The ranges are: Mouse, Chipmunk, Pluto, Tigger (I think there are more. Jeff, if you read this help me out!). Again, the characters depend on height. How many guys do you know that are short enough to be Mickey (there are more then you think)? And again, how many girls do you know that are tall enough to be Goofy? In the middle, it is mixed. Good luck because character performer is something that I want to do, too.


----------



## teh fish

straightj23,

Joanna is correct. It's all done by height and it can be male or female.

If you want to do parades, you have to attend a special audition. Based on your performance, you can get picked or request to learn shows and parades.


----------



## LadyDulcinea1

Ok, so does anyone know if there are any disadvantages to watching the E-Presentation?  This would be so much easier for, but I just want to make sure I'm not missing anything.


----------



## Sehsun

Joanna71985 said:
			
		

> I can answer one of your questions. For days off, it is usually 2 days a week (unless you are taking a class- then that day counts as one day off). During busy times you could work 6 days a week. You can request days off (God knows I did!). If you want to go away, try requesting Friday-Monday off. That would be 2 week's worth of days off.



Thank you soo much! 



			
				teh fish said:
			
		

> 1. You don't have any days off for vacation. You work so that other CMs get their vacation. You are allowed to request days off, but unless it's not busy they'll have you come in and work.
> 2. I was able to leave my lease and do the program.
> 3. I just took it all home. I was moving out anyways.



Thank you, very helpful.


----------



## Joanna71985

You're welcome Sehsun.


----------



## DisneyElite

Here's a question that I'm sure gets asked all the time, but I'd like to hear everyone's input on it.

Should you check QSFB if you don't really want to do it? Are you pretty much guaranteed that they will ask you if you will do it, and if they do, should you say yes? I would like to know if anyone out there has said no...I really want to say no if asked this, but I won't if it's going to really hinder my chances of getting in.


----------



## teh fish

If you don't want to do it, don't sign up.  They have plenty of spaces to fill.


----------



## yankeemom

I hope someone can answer a few questions for me regarding resort discounts.  My niece just started the program a few days ago and I was wondering if she would be able to get a room for us at a discount.  We would probably be going the end of June for a few days. Do they offer discounts at all the resorts, or only certain ones? Are the discounts available to all of her family members or only immediate family.  Thanks for any help you can provide


----------



## MaryJ

Will she still be working there in June?  If so, then she can probably get you a discount.  My DD is currently working there and got us a room for March.  She must come to the resort within 10 days of your arrival and verify her CM status. 

When she goes to the CM reservation page, it will show her the resorts that are available for the dates you have in mind.  Not all resorts may be available.  We wanted to get a room at ASMo, where DD works, but settled for ASMu because there were no rooms at ASMo.

Good luck!


----------



## lilouisianagal

binigrl417 said:
			
		

> So, I had my interview today, I think I did pretty well, but I don't want to jinx it.  They asked me all the questions everyone has mentioned, the space mountain one, the merchandise one, the best and worst moments at my current job, my favorite thing to do at Disney and, why I think I'm good for the job.  I said no the QSF&B question. My first choice is operations, but I also applied for merchandise, hospitality and full service food and beverage.  Now I play the waiting game, I'm not gonna be able to concentrate.



I'm planning/hoping to do the CP next spring or fall 2007. Some questions (in no particular order):
1. What was your normal schedule there like?
2. binigrl417 mentions the "normal questions" that they ask during interviews. What questions were you asked? How did you answer? Would you change your answer now that you have worked at Disney?
3. I'm planning on doing the Disney Half or Full Marathon Jan 2007. Will I be able to do the with doing the program? How do arrival dates work?
4. What are essential things to bring? What didn't you need to bring?
5. Are there internet connections in the apts?
6. Is there carpeting or tile in the apts?
7. Can you work for the Disney Cruise Line in the College Program?
8. How are the classes? Which are the best? Are they worth taking?

Thanks


----------



## Joanna71985

lilouisianagal said:
			
		

> I'm planning/hoping to do the CP next spring or fall 2007. Some questions (in no particular order):
> 1. What was your normal schedule there like?
> 2. binigrl417 mentions the "normal questions" that they ask during interviews. What questions were you asked? How did you answer? Would you change your answer now that you have worked at Disney?
> 3. I'm planning on doing the Disney Half or Full Marathon Jan 2007. Will I be able to do the with doing the program? How do arrival dates work?
> 4. What are essential things to bring? What didn't you need to bring?
> 5. Are there internet connections in the apts?
> 6. Is there carpeting or tile in the apts?
> 7. Can you work for the Disney Cruise Line in the College Program?
> 8. How are the classes? Which are the best? Are they worth taking?
> 
> Thanks



Hey lilouisianagal. Welcome to the boards. Let's see if I can answer your questions.

1. My schedule was pretty much the same throughout the whole CP. I worked in merchandise in Fantasyland at the MK. I always closed there. So I usually got to work about 5 in the evening. I would usually work the registers, although sometimes I would stock. Depending on the fireworks, we would close the stores either an hour early or at closing. Then we would re-stock the stores and clean up. I would always come into the MK before work to play.

2. I got the usual answers like "Why do you want to do the CP?" and the space mountain question and others. I think I would still answer the same way, even after doing the CP.

3. You could do the marathon while on the CP. Don't know when they are, but if they are during the CP, just make sure that you request those days off for the marathon.

4. Make sure you bring money for the first few weeks because you don't get paid for about 3 weeks after you start. I brought about $300 and that was enough. Of course you need personal items like toothbrush/toothpaste, alarm clock, clothes for both warm/cold weather. Don't worry about work shoes until you arrive. There are a LOT of different styles/color shoes that you could wear. They will tell you what they want. There is a Walmart nearby that you can get just about anything there.

5. I brought a router down for my apartment. Everyone was able to get internet connection from it.

6. There is both. Most is carpet, but there is tile in the bathrooms and kitchen.

7. No unfortunately. The DCL is something totally different.

8. I liked my class. I took Hospitality Management and it was good.

I hope that these helped. If you have any more questions, feel free to email me at joanna71985@hotmail.com and AIM at joanna71985.


----------



## LadyDulcinea1

So I've heard a lot of people mention the SM question......what exactly is this???


----------



## Joanna71985

It's like something along the lines of "there's a kid who wants to ride Space Mountain and he's too short. What do you do?".


----------



## Joanna71985

So, people who have interviewed already- what questions did you get? I'm just curious to hear the questions and how you responded.


----------



## fristbytte21

btw what answers could u give for the SM question? thanx


----------



## Joanna71985

* You could tell the kid about another good ride that they could go on.
* You could tell the kid that next time he would be able to ride.


----------



## Steamboat Woolie

I did the CP last spring.  My role was QSR F&B in the Magic Kingdom, Stands West.  I mostly worked in Adventureland at Aloha Isle and Sunshine Tree Terrace.  I lived in Chatham.  I am now a campus rep for IU and would love to go back down and work there again.


----------



## Joanna71985

I got deployed to Adventureland several times during my CP. I found that the Adventureland merchandise costume was one of my favorites. It was just like wearing PJs at work (of course, the worst one HAD to be the Liberty Square dress. So heavy, and I almost killed myself going up/down stairs!  ).


----------



## fantasylandcastmembe

i was a cp from jan 05 through may 05. i was a vacation planner and i was transfered to fantasyland attr. half way through my program.
tasha


----------



## FSUDisneyGirl

I'm hoping for Disney 2007, also!  My question is- does anyone know anything about puppeteering?  I looked on the website, but the info. is pretty vague.  I'd love any info. you have!  Thanks!


----------



## teh fish

when I did the auditions for entertainment, they asked people to stay to do a puppeteering exercise to gauge your aptitude for for.  I didn't get it though.


----------



## RR0206

Hey everyone! Here's a small question! I'm hoping to take the CP Fall of next year (was accepted for last fall but didn't go), and I'm aiming to work in Operations. 

My question is: Are CP people able to do the speaking roles on the Great Movie Ride and Kilimanjaro Safaris? Ideally I'd love to do that, but I'm not sure if anyone gets placed there.

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Joanna71985

Yes. CPs can do "speiling" (speaking) attractions like JC, GMR, and the Safari. In fact, my roomie was a Safari driver. I would like to do a speiling attraction if I can't get entertainment.


----------



## RR0206

That is great news, thanks for the quick reply Joanna!


----------



## Joanna71985

No problem. And welcome to Disboards!


----------



## RR0206

I remembered that I had a continuation of my original question!

For those that are working as the driver on the safaris, have they memorized their animal names and factoids, or is there some way that the information is available to them for reference as they go along?


----------



## Joanna71985

I can't confirm for the Safari, but JC and GMR have to memorize their scripts so I'd assume that the Safair people do too.


----------



## RR0206

Wow thats impressive! I figured that would be the case for the GMR, but with the safari and never knowing what animals would be out and about, I didn't know if it memorization was the order of the day. I think I may opt for the GMR then.....I don't think I could memorize *all* of the animal info 

Thank you again Joanna!


----------



## Principessa1284

RR0206 said:
			
		

> For those that are working as the driver on the safaris, have they memorized their animal names and factoids, or is there some way that the information is available to them for reference as they go along?




Nope, allllll memorized. Speil, animal facts, and all. It seems like a lot (especially when we're not allowed to take the scripts home!) but our trainer gave us more than enough time, going over animal facts and practicing the speil. It's a lot of work, but once you have it down, you'll never forget it. 

The look of the Savannah is created by the animals that live here. Elephants are like the bulldozers, knocking down the trees to eat them which helps the grasses grow. Giraffes are like pruning shears, eating the leaves of the trees and letting the light in. Zebras and antelope are like the mowers, eating the grasses, and the little nibblers like the warthogs and gazelle trim up the edges. In a balanced and natual system like that, there's enough food for everyone.


----------



## RR0206

LOL thats really cool Principessa! Might I ask how long they gave you guys to memorize it, approximately? If I could get past the memorization it would be pretty much the ideal thing for me, I love that ride and I love animals, so it seems like it'd be a great thing to do. Thanks a lot for the info!


----------



## Lansley1

I have recently been accepted for fall advantage '06.  I am only a couple classes away from my degree.  I plan on taking online classes whil I am down there.  I am also real interested in doing the advanced internship afterwards.  I wanted to know how likely it is to get accepted for an advanced directly after you complete the first one.  and is it something people usually do?  I figured since I will already be down there, that I would want to get into the advanced internship in Jan (thats if everything goes well).  The guy I talked to said its possible.  I have a military background and I am used to people telling that something is possible, but then realizing that yes you COULD do it, but the chances are slim to none.  Does anyone know of people staying down there for the advanced internship right after they complete the first one?  Thanks - Dean


----------



## Joanna71985

My friend did. She was on Spring Advantage 2005 (worked at ATT attractions in Adventureland). Switched to the Disney Learning Center at MK during June. So it can be done.


----------



## Principessa1284

It was memorized in that 5 days of intensive training that we had.. 6 when you count the assesment day. It's really not that bad, because everything is a visual or verbal que. If you tell them in your interview that you want to do safari, then I can almost guarantee you will get it. We are SO short staffed because people keep transfering, quitting, or being termed.. it's a fun job, but it's a LOT of responsibility and a lot of people can't handle it, and that's fine. But it is certainly my cup o' tea.


----------



## Piecey

Okay, so this may have been answered already.. but I'm working my way through this thread (backwards.. don't know why I started from the end?.. but I did..) 

But.. when do you find out what you'll be doing??


----------



## Mirage

Piecey said:
			
		

> Okay, so this may have been answered already.. but I'm working my way through this thread (backwards.. don't know why I started from the end?.. but I did..)
> 
> But.. when do you find out what you'll be doing??



Your acceptance letter will tell you what you'll be doing. You'll find out just _where_ you'll be doing that when you actually arrive at your program. The first day, during check in, they'll tell you which park you'll be working in. After Traditions (Disney's orientation class) you're sent to your actual work location/attraction/stand/shop/etc.


----------



## mdeee

I remember way back in 1985 I did the college program thing.  It was a blast and still have my nametag.  I wonder if there is a thread for past college program people.  I am heading down to WDW in may with my family and cant wait to show them some of the neat stuff . ANyway have a blast....


----------



## Joanna71985

There is a website for Disney alumni (just not here). It's called www.disneyalumni.com- really nice website.


----------



## PrincessJen09

This question may have already been asked...

I am interested in the CP, but I know I will want to do it more than once.  Are you allowed to go through the program more than worse?  Or is there a different program?


----------



## teh fish

Yes, you are allowed to do multiple college programs.  You just won't graduate as quickly.


----------



## Joanna71985

teh fish said:
			
		

> Yes, you are allowed to do multiple college programs.  You just won't graduate as quickly.



Amen to that! I did my first CP in 2005 and now I applied for Fall 2006. This is going to set me back (I may have to take an additional semester or 2), but I don't care. This is what I want to do, so I am doing it.


----------



## WDWFan4Life

I want to do the CP in Spring 2007 which is my sophmore year, but I also plan on transferring to a different college for my junior year, so I was wondering if anyone knew if this would cause any problems for me. Since I plan on attending one college when I go on the program and going to a different one when I return.


----------



## PrincessJen09

I just sent in my online application.  I am going to set up my phone interview tonight.  I had a couple more questions though.  Is there any disadvantage to doing a phone interview?  Also, I have problems with extreme humidity.  Heat I can usually handle.  This is because of a medical condition I have.  Will Disney take this into consideration when placing me if I am accepted?  Also, for the people that have been there, do you think that the heat and humidity is bad in the summer?  I really want to do one of the Advantage Programs, but I don't know if I would make it.


----------



## Joanna71985

PrincessJen09 said:
			
		

> I just sent in my online application.  I am going to set up my phone interview tonight.  I had a couple more questions though.  Is there any disadvantage to doing a phone interview?  Also, I have problems with extreme humidity.  Heat I can usually handle.  This is because of a medical condition I have.  Will Disney take this into consideration when placing me if I am accepted?  Also, for the people that have been there, do you think that the heat and humidity is bad in the summer?  I really want to do one of the Advantage Programs, but I don't know if I would make it.



I don't feel that there is a real "disadvantage" to doing the online presentation. I did the online presentation for Fall 2006 and it was pretty much the same info as given at the live presentation (I did the CP Spring 2005). I believe that Disney should be able to accomadate the issue with heat. Just make sure to tell your interviewer. Good luck!


----------



## jennaissill

About how many people participate in the college program at once? ...just to get an idea of how many people you live around and can socialize with.


----------



## Joanna71985

I believe there can be around 5,000 CPs at a time (though I could be wrong).


----------



## disneymomo

hi i live in the uk but was wandering if it was possible to do a disney college programe.     Any information would be a lot of help thanks x


----------



## Ona

*Hiya! 

If you are at uni and inbetween academic years you can apply for the WDW International Program. It runs for 3 months over the summer. 

If you aren't a student, you can also apply for the year long WDW International College Program, as a Cultural Representative in the UK pavilion in Epcot.

Check out these websites for more info:

Official WDW International Recruitment Website 

WDWIP.com - WDW International Programs Discussion Boards 

If you have any more question, feel free to PM me.   I did the program in 2003 - 2004.

Ona   *


----------



## korzmom

my dd18 is a senior in high school right now, the disney college reps will be coming to our community college on tuesday..should she go to the presentation? or wait untill she has a semester of college under her belt? she has her heart set on doing this...shes a big disney fanatic, well she gets it honestly because we all are..we're also dvc members and annual pass holders,will saying that at an interview help get you accepted? how hard is it to get accepted? sorry for all the ????


----------



## Joanna71985

korzmom said:
			
		

> my dd18 is a senior in high school right now, the disney college reps will be coming to our community college on tuesday..should she go to the presentation? or wait untill she has a semester of college under her belt? she has her heart set on doing this...shes a big disney fanatic, well she gets it honestly because we all are..we're also dvc members and annual pass holders,will saying that at an interview help get you accepted? how hard is it to get accepted? sorry for all the ????



Well, it couldn't hurt. I went to the presentation (and did the CP) after 1 semester at school. Just as long as you do well in school and be yourself at the presentation, you have a very good chance at getting in.


----------



## teh fish

she can attend the presentation, but won't get accepted until after the first semester.  However, I did get accepted a year in advance of my program, so you can get accepted early, just not actually be in the program.


----------



## Joanna71985

How's that?


----------



## fristbytte21

i would say to go to the presentation but i know u def have to have a sesmster completed in order to go down there. but why now attend to get ahead of the game and learn all the info!


----------



## Simba

I just accepted my letter and I'm scheduled to go down on Sept. 5th!!


----------



## korzmom

congrats simba and good luck to you. i am taking my dd tomorrow for the presentation.  wish it were me! LOL! we are also dvc since 2000..boardwalk and saratoga ..would love to call it home all the timenot just home away from home...


----------



## SoonerKate

Joanna, who's your friend who worked at the DLC?


----------



## Joanna71985

Her name is Teresa. She was on the Spring Advantage 2005 with me, and then switched over to the DLC in June. She mostly worked at the MK DLC.


----------



## SoonerKate

I figured that's who it was...if you talk to her, tell her Kate said hi!


----------



## sugahappy

hi all!
i was just browsing this board and i see these references to the "standard" and "typical" interview questions. what exactly are these questions?? (or is there another website i should be looking at to find them?) any help would be appreciated.
i am interested in applying for the newly formed summer program for this summer 2006. does anyone know anything about this program or have any experience with it? since it is so new i cannot find too much info about it, besides the basic stuff on the WDW site itself.
another question, i know that you probably are working a lot of hours there. do you ever get a few days off to possibly do side trips? i know it probably depends on how they schedule you, but would you ever get a chance to like fly out for a weekend or few days or anything like that?

thanks for any and all help!!
janet


----------



## Sawyer 86

Okay so I just really heard about the Disney College Program and most of the informational meetings have came and went. Do u absolutley have to attend one of the meetings in order to even apply for a costumed character and if anybody has worked in that part of the Disney program please e-mail me at eternalsunshine86@yahoo.com


----------



## jennaissill

Do you end up saving a lot of money, or is it more for the experience? Does the cost of living down there in their apartments keep up with your pay?


----------



## teh fish

sugahappy: they are typical job interview questions. Just answer them to the best of your ability and you'll do fine. Never heard about the summer program, you'll prolly have to talk to your campus reps/recruiter.  As for days off, you'll get two and then when the business picks up, you'll have one.  You can always request days off but since you're at the bottom, you'll rarely get a requested day off. Better to have someone pick up or trade shifts. I never counted on a getting a day off when I needed it unless I had someone pick up.

Sawyer 86: You can watch the presentation online and do a phone interview, but you must attend a character audition in order to be considered for entertainment (unless you want to be a character greeter). I'm in entertainment, so you can send me a PM if you want to talk about it.

jennaissill: You're guaranteed 30 hours so you can at least pay rent and have some spending money. How much you work depends on how much you want to pick up shifts or extend while in your role.  Keep in mind, you can save a lot of money, but you won't be eating out, going to local attractions, buying stuff to take home, etc.  It all depends on how you normally spend/save your money.


----------



## Joanna71985

Sawyer 86 said:
			
		

> Okay so I just really heard about the Disney College Program and most of the informational meetings have came and went. Do u absolutley have to attend one of the meetings in order to even apply for a costumed character and if anybody has worked in that part of the Disney program please e-mail me at eternalsunshine86@yahoo.com



Are you considering doing the CP in the Fall? That is program that the presentations are for right now. I did the online presentation, and my audition is next Thursday. So, I hope you decide to go for it.


----------



## Joanna71985

SoonerKate said:
			
		

> I figured that's who it was...if you talk to her, tell her Kate said hi!



She just got a PI, just so you know. She will be working at AK attractions starting in June.


----------



## Sawyer 86

I think I may do the Fall Advantage in 2007 so that way I am down there for my 21st birthday. Do the character auditions ever come to Minnesota?


----------



## Joanna71985

That's good. I hope to be in Disney for my 21st birthday (which just happens to be in July). As for the auditions, they change location every CP (for example: for Spring 2006, the one closest to me was in Conn. For Fall 2006, now it is in Boston). So good luck.

Just wanted to add something. You mentioned that most of the presentations are gone. There is an online presentation at www.wdwcollegeprogram.com. It is very handy. I did it myself. That is because my school's presentations are after the audition. So that is something to consider.


----------



## PrincessJen09

I went to talk to my school's Off Campus Program Office because I have to have the approveful of the school before I can go.    They told me that I can't go until Spring 2007.  This made me really sad!  Has anyone else had problems like this with their schoo?


----------



## TSR6

sugahappy said:
			
		

> hi all!
> i was just browsing this board and i see these references to the "standard" and "typical" interview questions. what exactly are these questions?? (or is there another website i should be looking at to find them?) any help would be appreciated.
> i am interested in applying for the newly formed summer program for this summer 2006. does anyone know anything about this program or have any experience with it? since it is so new i cannot find too much info about it, besides the basic stuff on the WDW site itself.
> another question, i know that you probably are working a lot of hours there. do you ever get a few days off to possibly do side trips? i know it probably depends on how they schedule you, but would you ever get a chance to like fly out for a weekend or few days or anything like that?
> 
> thanks for any and all help!!
> janet



The summer program is an Alumni - Only program.  This means you must have previously completed the Disney College Program to participate in the Summer program.  It's setup for those who want to return to Disney - yet not go through the full program due to school, ect.  The reason it is not offered to first timers is that it is such a short time period there, that you would not get the full "College program" experiance just in the short 2-3 months.


----------



## PrincessJen09

I thought that there was a summer alumni only program and then there was an additional test that was for everyone.  Is that wrong?


----------



## Joanna71985

I heard that they might be starting an everyone-summer CP. But until that happens, the summer is alumni only.


----------



## sugahappy

hey everyone,
well they have now made a summer program for non-alumni. I guess it's new this summer, the stipulations are that you can't take any of the classes and you can only work quick service food and beverage or custodial. during my phone interview i asked my recruiter about why they decided to revamp the non-alumni CP program and she just said there's so many people who want to come to the CP but can't because of school, and they always need more QSFB and custodians! woo. so now they have it. 

i have another question, i thought my interview went really well, but i am very confused because i thought my recruiter said that i would find out if I am accepted by email in 2 weeks. my friend also interviewed and was told he would be contacted by mail. is it a bad sign that they told me email? has anyone ever been contacted by email? ive never heard of it, so i'm wondering if maybe i just imagined/misunderstood that whole bit...


----------



## Joanna71985

I'm pretty sure you find out acceptance by letter. That was how I found out last year. And I know people who found out by letter for the Fall this year.


----------



## wdwgirl03

Joanna71985 said:
			
		

> I heard that they might be starting an everyone-summer CP. But until that happens, the summer is alumni only.



Oooh, that'd be cool!!  I'm still hoping to do it before I student teach, or maybe a semester earlier (Spring 2007).


----------



## clkelley

Got a weird question about the CP.  My son is thinking about it, but I'm worried about how it will affect his "full-time" status at school and our health insurance.  He is over 19 and has to be a full-time student or else I have to pay COBRA (at $250 a month) to keep him on the health insurance.

Has anyone come across that with their parents health insurance??

Although it sounds like a summer program has opened up.  Maybe that's what I can steer him towards for next summer.


----------



## Joanna71985

clkelley said:
			
		

> Got a weird question about the CP.  My son is thinking about it, but I'm worried about how it will affect his "full-time" status at school and our health insurance.  He is over 19 and has to be a full-time student or else I have to pay COBRA (at $250 a month) to keep him on the health insurance.
> 
> Has anyone come across that with their parents health insurance??
> 
> Although it sounds like a summer program has opened up.  Maybe that's what I can steer him towards for next summer.



I have that problem. I was able to do the last CP because I was still under 21 (and could still be on my dad's insurance without needing to be a full-time student). However, I will be turning 21 in July (and could be during my next CP if accepted). So I HAVE to be a full-time student while on the CP (or my dad has to pay). So this means I HAVE to take course while in Disney. Does his school offer credits for the CP? And also, I don't know if it's definite for a summer CP yet. As of now, I believe it's only for alumni, and I heard that the only roles available for first-time CPs are custodial and something else.


----------



## sugahappy

Hey everyone,

I have said this twice already but I guess you must think I am fibbing! The College Program for Summer ONLY for FIRST TIME applicants NOW EXISTS and they are accepting applicants for this summer. It's a new program but it's no longer just "in talks", it actually exists (and I sure hope so seeing as how I just went to a presentation, applied for the summer program, and went through my phone interview, telling them I wanted this program). It's real and it's here people! And if you want proof, check out the Disney website (I'd post the link but it won't let me post URLs till I reach a certain number of posts on this board). Go to the Disney CP website, read the section called "Program Overview" and under the "Program Seasons" you can see the "Summer (First Time Applicants" season.

Just wanted to clear up any confusion/speculation!

Thanks,
Janet


----------



## Joanna71985

I know that. Like I said before, it's for alumni or first-time CPs, but the only roles available are custodial and something else (which I now remember is quick food service. This is from the official website:

Summer Program
This Summer Program, which is open to all applicants, offers a three-month work experience in *Quick-Service Food and Beverage or Custodial*. 
Due to the short duration of the Summer College Program, participants will not be able to take part in Disney College Program Education classes. However, these participants may take advantage of My Disney Career activities and networking events, as well as all other Disney Learning Center opportunities available to them as part of the Disney Difference. 

*NOTE:
Quick-Service Food and Beverage and Custodial are the only roles available for this program. Applicants interested in other roles should consider our Fall or Fall Advantage programs.*
* Summer Program - interviews are held during the spring semester, and this program spans approximately mid/late May through August. 

So those are the only roles available right now for first-timers.


----------



## UTphipsi...942

Does every country in the world showcase sell a type of beer from that country?


----------



## PhillyDisnynut

Anyone ever take the advantage, but wish they would have just taken the fall/spring and wanted to get back to school? Is this possible? Will they allow you to do that? And still be allowed to come back another time or sign up for seasonal? Just curious.


----------



## Lansley1

oh yeah, if you drink at every country you will be hammered.  Its a fun time


----------



## Joanna71985

If you get advantage and leave early, you are self-terminating and will get a restricted hire with Disney, making it VERY hard to rehire with Disney or any of their companies.


----------



## teh fish

^in two hours we got almost half of the countries before Illuminations and they close all shops.

Be sure to try the Moosehead lager in Canada and Stella in the UK.


----------



## teh fish

if you have to leave the program early (up to three weeks before your scheduled end date) and if you have a valid reason (I had RA training, but school is a good reason too) you are able to leave without penalty.


----------



## UTphipsi...942

awesome, I cant wait to go "around the world." If you interview over the phone, when do you audition for character performers?


----------



## Joanna71985

UTphipsi...942 said:
			
		

> awesome, I cant wait to go "around the world." If you interview over the phone, when do you audition for character performers?



Right now. The first of the auditions started today (including mine!  ). If you want to do an audition, call ASAP!!


----------



## TSR6

UTphipsi...942 said:
			
		

> awesome, I cant wait to go "around the world." If you interview over the phone, when do you audition for character performers?



You need to indicate during your interview that you plan on doing the audition, and they'll let you know of the closest location


----------



## lilouisianagal

Anybody know what position the people who work at the Kidcot stops would fall under? TIA


----------



## Joanna71985

Would it be merchandise?


----------



## Mirage

lilouisianagal said:
			
		

> Anybody know what position the people who work at the Kidcot stops would fall under? TIA



Are those the arts and crafts tables at the different countries in World Showcase? If so, I think that's relegated to international students who work at those particular pavilions.


----------



## teh fish

it's part of the rotation of working the pavilions. My friend was at Living Seas and it was a position you could be rotated into at the Seas.


----------



## DisHornFan

You can work in the Living Seas?  What kinds of positions do you work there?


----------



## Joanna71985

DisHornFan said:
			
		

> You can work in the Living Seas?  What kinds of positions do you work there?



I knew someone from my CP who worked at the Crush the Turtle show.


----------



## teh fish

> You can work in the Living Seas? What kinds of positions do you work there?



From my friend that worked there: Greeter, Exit Greeter, Bruce's Lair, Turtle Talk, Kidcot.


----------



## lilouisianagal

What is that position called when you are applying?


----------



## teh fish

um...for the CP is called "operations."  You never know what location you'll get though.


----------



## Miss Kelly

Question: 

Does one have to be a _full time_ college student in order to qualify for the College Program?  Will part time fulfill the requirement? 

Thanks!


----------



## DisneyDude10171

I have always wanted to do the CP, but was unable to previously because I could not afford to take a semester off... Well, along came the return of the SUMMER PROGRAM and I am ready to try it out.

I know that it is limited to quick service food & beverage and custodial... I am hoping for QSFB.

Has anyone worked QSFB and want to share insights?


----------



## Sawyer 86

For those of you who have done the character audition what is it like? I've allready watched the video on it. Just wanted some more information on it.


----------



## Joanna71985

The audition wasn't as bad as I thought it would be. I went to the audition in Boston this year for the Fall 2006 CP. When you arrive, they measure you and give you a number (I turned out to be 5'2 1/2" and was #13, out of 42 people). Then you have some time to stretch and talk to people (usually) while they get ready. Then it is time to begin. What happens next depends on the amount of people and how much room there is. Usually at the audition everyone goes together in the beginning, but since we had hardly any room, we went in 2 groups. First, Gene (our auditioner) demonstrated how to animate. Then he started going over the dance part. It is in counts of 4. Finally, it is TIME. You go in groups (it was groups of 4). First you animate (the topic varies, but mine was animating meeting a character and getting a snack). Then you go into the dance part. it starts out easy, but gets harder throughout the dance. Gene did the dance in front in case we needed to look up. After this, what happens next depends on different factors. The next part was the puppet audition. If you were too short, or whatever reason, you weren't called back. I wasn't called back. So I don't know how the puppet part went, but I heard it was just moving your hand in time to music. And after that, more people were let go and some people were kept for more (I'd assume more difficult) dancing (and again, I got these 2 from my friend- she stayed for both). So that is how the audition went. 1 thing to remember- do not practice while the groups are going. One of the audition people actually asked people to stop practicing. So keep that in mind- it's rude, and distracting. And for those auditioning, good luck!


----------



## Sawyer 86

Aweshome thanxs a bunch!


----------



## wdwgirl03

Miss Kelly said:
			
		

> Question:
> 
> Does one have to be a _full time_ college student in order to qualify for the College Program?  Will part time fulfill the requirement?
> 
> Thanks!



The website says you must be enrolled as either a full-time or part-time college student and have completed atleast one semester.


----------



## Miss Kelly

wdwgirl03 said:
			
		

> The website says you must be enrolled as either a full-time or part-time college student and have completed atleast one semester.



   Thank you!


----------



## MissHolly

Hey guys.   

I'm new to the forum and right now am waiting to hear back from Disney! I auditioned last week in Ann Arbor and apparently my audition went well because they'd like me to be a character performer! I did my interview and right now I am waiting to hear back! As you can tell I'm really excited and hoping everything works out.

Is anyone out there trying to go Fall '06? Let me know, because that's when I'm shooting for!

Bear with me as I try to figure out how this whole forum thing actually works!

~Holly~


----------



## Joanna71985

Hi Holly. Welcome to Disboards. I too auditioned to be a character (in Boston). Unfortunately, I didn't get the character performer role, but I am still waiting to see if I was accepted (hopefully character attendant or operations). Good luck!


----------



## FSUDisneyGirl

Hey guys-

I have a question for you experienced ones out there.  I'm graduating this coming fall, and hoping to do the Disney College Program next spring.  The only problem is that in the fall, I will be doing my internship at home (south Florida) and not at school (Tallahassee), so I will not be able to attend any audition stuff at my school- most likely.  

Would I be able to attend the presentation/ interview/auditions at another school in south Florida?  Or should I just try and go to Orlando?  I sort of feel like Orlando might be pretty crowded, and maybe I'd have a better chance elsewhere.

Has anyone done their audition (to be a character performer) or interview in Orlando?  Or do you think I may be able to go to another school?  I'd appreciate any help!  Thanks!


----------



## teh fish

you can attend any audition, as long as you watch/attend the presentation and have the interview.


----------



## FSUDisneyGirl

thanks teh fish!


----------



## DisneyElite

Hey MissHolly and welcome to the boards! Congrats on your acceptance as a Character Performer, that is amazing!

I am going down for Fall '06, and so are a lot of the people here. If you search through some of the old threads you'll find quite a few. It's going to be great!


----------



## DisneyDude10171

So is anyone doing the new Summer first-time CP?  I signed up for that one since it was all my schedule could handle.

Anyway, just had my interview on Monday.


----------



## PrincessJen09

I have to go in a week and a half.  I am really nervous.  Besides trying to stay relaxed and being yourself, is there anything I should know?  Are there any really tough questions that I should know about beforehand?


----------



## Alcibiades

Man!!! Its been a week since i sent in my application...Please just send a letter telling me yes or no, I just cant wait anymore...

I have worked my self in a frenzy to go now, I am standing at the door waiting for the mail man for the past 3-4 days....

But I do have a quick question...

I marked Lifeguard/operations/hopper/recreation and quick food bev, do you think this helps or hurts i didnt mark more? Looking back , i wish i had marked merchandise just to make sure i covered most of the bases to just make sure i am accepted anywhere.


----------



## sugahappy

It's been exactly 2 weeks and 2 days from my interview and I have received my acceptance packet! I am going for the summer program and I'm going to be doing the custodial role! The only thing I'm nervous about is cleaning bathrooms.... but I'm excited about all the "guest interaction" they say you get. Hopefully I'll be in one of the 4 major parks. I'm so pumped! Anyone else going for the summer??  

-Janet


----------



## DisneyDude10171

sugahappy said:
			
		

> It's been exactly 2 weeks and 2 days from my interview and I have received my acceptance packet! I am going for the summer program and I'm going to be doing the custodial role! The only thing I'm nervous about is cleaning bathrooms.... but I'm excited about all the "guest interaction" they say you get. Hopefully I'll be in one of the 4 major parks. I'm so pumped! Anyone else going for the summer??
> 
> -Janet


 
Hi Janet,
I hope to be there in the summer too!  Just about a week until I should hear.  I requested QSFB but we will see where Casting thinks I belong I guess!
Bill


----------



## GumDrop11

I had my interview on the 4th, and I'm still waiting to hear. I hate this waiting game!! lol So much depends on this decision: my schedule for next semester...housing for next semester...if I'll be in marching band...and on top of all that- my school goes on easter break next Thursday. So I won't get mail after Wednesday, until Monday!! That's going to be awful!

Just a quick question though: those of you who did the e-presentation- did you get an e-mail confermation that they had received your application? I got an e-mail thanking me for interviewing, but I never heard anything about my application.


----------



## DisneyDude10171

GumDrop11 said:
			
		

> I had my interview on the 4th, and I'm still waiting to hear. I hate this waiting game!! lol So much depends on this decision: my schedule for next semester...housing for next semester...if I'll be in marching band...and on top of all that- my school goes on easter break next Thursday. So I won't get mail after Wednesday, until Monday!! That's going to be awful!
> 
> Just a quick question though: those of you who did the e-presentation- did you get an e-mail confermation that they had received your application? I got an e-mail thanking me for interviewing, but I never heard anything about my application.


 
I received nothing acknowledging the receipt of my application materials... I mailed them off this past Tuesday, so it is feasable that they have not yet gotten them... I just figure that they don't send a notice.


----------



## JLindley2003

I am applying for the 1st Time Summer CP this coming week through the e-presentation.  Is anyone else doing the 3-month?  And what kinds of questions are asked during the phone interview?  Thanks for the help.


----------



## sugahappy

JLindley2003 said:
			
		

> I am applying for the 1st Time Summer CP this coming week through the e-presentation.  Is anyone else doing the 3-month?  And what kinds of questions are asked during the phone interview?  Thanks for the help.



I am doing the 3 month! I haven't looked at the date window thingies yet. I didn't do the e-presentation but the phone interview was not bad. They asked me why I wanted to work there, what I had to offer, what my best Disney experience was, general questions like that...also what qualities I would look for in an applicant if I was the recruiter, and then I had to discuss whether or not I had these qualities myself. Before the interview I wrote a few keywords and stuff down about why I wanted to work there and what I had to offer...just to make sure I had my thoughts arranged before they called. I think it helped a lot. Good luck!!! Let us know how it goes 

- Janet


----------



## DisneyL8T

My presentation is on the 20th, I am wondering if I have to sign up to go to the presentation or if I can just show up. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Joanna71985

You can just show up.


----------



## band_geek

Hi... I'm new here... and i have a lot of questions about the cp... and they weren't really answered at the website or in the e-mail they sent me back...

so I was just wondering if someone would be willing to possibly answer some, but like not on the board,... id on't wanna appear stupid

btw... i'm still in high school, so i'm not really close to actually being able to apply

thank you

Adya


----------



## Joanna71985

band_geek said:
			
		

> Hi... I'm new here... and i have a lot of questions about the cp... and they weren't really answered at the website or in the e-mail they sent me back...
> 
> so I was just wondering if someone would be willing to possibly answer some, but like not on the board,... id on't wanna appear stupid
> 
> btw... i'm still in high school, so i'm not really close to actually being able to apply
> 
> thank you
> 
> Adya



You can ask me any questions that you have, either by PM or by AIM- mine is joanna71985.


----------



## Katius

I know a lot isn't known about the summer progam, but does anyone have ideas on what date it starts? I'm wondering if I could fit it into my schedule...


----------



## Disabelle

had my phone interview for first timer summer CP this past friday and i mailed my application monday (today). eeeee i'm so excited, yet nervous! i don't know if i can wait two weeks to find out about it, but i guess i'll have to! um, i don't really have any questions or comments just wanted to post something since i've been reading these boards for a while now and i just felt like saying something!


----------



## Harmony272

Anyone who has done the CP know if you can request which apartment complex you want to be in, as well as room type?


----------



## teh fish

At check-in you can request what complex and the number of rooms, 1-2 and 3-4.


----------



## Joanna71985

Katius said:
			
		

> I know a lot isn't known about the summer progam, but does anyone have ideas on what date it starts? I'm wondering if I could fit it into my schedule...



I'm not positive, but it runs approx. May-August, I believe.


----------



## Lansley1

who will down there for fall 06?  I need friends to go to the bar with


----------



## weirdpaintballr

Okay...I'm only 14, but I'm really interested in the CP...but I have a couple questions
1.  What is the difference between the regular program and the advantage program?
2.  Do you have to take any classes while you are in Florida?
3.  Do CMs get into the theme parks for free when they aren't working?
4.  Do you miss the holidays while you are down there?  (Christmas, Thanksgiving?)


----------



## Mirage

weirdpaintballr said:
			
		

> Okay...I'm only 14, but I'm really interested in the CP...but I have a couple questions
> 1.  What is the difference between the regular program and the advantage program?
> 2.  Do you have to take any classes while you are in Florida?
> 3.  Do CMs get into the theme parks for free when they aren't working?
> 4.  Do you miss the holidays while you are down there?  (Christmas, Thanksgiving?)



1. Regular programs are simply shorter in length than advantage programs. For example, Fall Advantage runs May/June-January, while Fall runs August/September-January.

2. You don't have to, and though open to every CPer, most of the classes are geared towards specific majors anyway (hospitality and business majors mostly). They've started to open up opportunities for other majors very recently. I've been told that I'll be involved in a criminal justice class of some kind, for example, most likely working with loss prevention and security.

If you do take a class, it's very time consuming and recommended that you take only one on the regular program and two tops on Advantage programs.

3. Yes! It's very cool to be able to just pop in for a few hours when you feel like catching a parade or grabbing a snack at the bakery in France.

4. Yep. Depending on your location's manager, getting time off can be difficult and around the holidays, nearly impossible. Like with any job, you may luck out and get some good days off, but it's a risk. The holidays around the parks can be really fun though, and the main reason that I decided to go down for a Fall program was because I love Halloween at Disney. I'll get to enjoy it for two months this year!


----------



## weirdpaintballr

Thanks..so let me make sure I understand this--as long as your are a CM, you get free admission to the 4 parks?   And does it take away from the magic?  Is it a pain to work/live there or is it a fun experience?


----------



## Joanna71985

weirdpaintballr said:
			
		

> Thanks..so let me make sure I understand this--as long as your are a CM, you get free admission to the 4 parks?   And does it take away from the magic?  Is it a pain to work/live there or is it a fun experience?



Yes. And I absolutely loved working there. I hope to work for Disney full-time once I finish school.


----------



## weirdpaintballr

What all do you have to do if you work in operations or merchandise?  About what time do you have to be at work?  How late do you have to stay in the park? Sorry if I seem kinda paranoid


----------



## teh fish

If you work in operations or merchandise, you'll either be at an attraction, doing parking, or taking tickets and if you do merchandise you're in a location that sells products.

You're in whenever they need you, usually you'll be in late, as the full timers like to go to work early.  Usually I stayed until an hour after park closing. One time during an extra magic hour I didn't get out until 4 am.


----------



## weirdpaintballr

I think 4 AM would kill me...


----------



## TSR6

Asking for time off is possible - just make sure that you put in for it as soon as possible.  I generally put mine in at least a month in advance - and was only denied two days of the time i asked off - which I gave away to part time cast members.

Even if you can't get it off, sometimes there are cast members that can pick up your extra shifts as long as it doesnt put them into overtime.  You can also switch shift dates or times with other cast members as long as the manager approves it - basically the only thing that may hold you back is if one CM is or isn't trained on something that you are or aren't.  So there is some flexibility, but don't expect to do this every week.

- The latest I ever worked as Operations was 2:30am at Pleasure Island.  I was home by 3, in bed by 3:30, and would wake up at noon, go to class or go to the pool, hang out, ect, shower, and then go to work at 6:00pm.  Wash, Rinse, Repeat.  If i was feeling really ambitious, I would wake up at the crack of dawn ( being 10:00-11:00am ) - go to the parks for a couple hours, return, shower and go to work.

You adjust to your hours, and generally you don't switch back and forth.  There is such a thing called "Turn around time" - where if you have less than 8 hours between shifts - it's all overtime for the second shift.  Disney doesn't like that - and can't really force you into that situation - sooooo... the worst turn-around situation I ever had was 1:30 at Pleasure Island, and then 10:00 the next morning at Disney Quest.


----------



## weirdpaintballr

TSR6--Did you have fun while you were working for Disney?  Would you do the CP again?  Did it mess up some of the magic for you?  What did you do for food?


----------



## band_geek

was it hard going from school to the cp, back to school... i would imagine it would be... because if you aren't taking any classes there, wouldn't it just be like a job?


----------



## weirdpaintballr

I have a question----If you work in operations..or anything else, I guess...Do you have more than one 'costume'?  Like the same one, just more than one?  Or do you only have one were if its dirty, you have to wash it before you go to work the next day?  Just wondering...is it a pain to wash your clothes?  I just really like the idea of working at WDW, but I don't wanna get my hopes up if I think I would be uncomfortable...Oh..another question that I just thought of, if you take classes, do you get credit for them?  Thanks


----------



## Joanna71985

weirdpaintballr said:
			
		

> I have a question----If you work in operations..or anything else, I guess...Do you have more than one 'costume'?  Like the same one, just more than one?  Or do you only have one were if its dirty, you have to wash it before you go to work the next day?  Just wondering...is it a pain to wash your clothes?  I just really like the idea of working at WDW, but I don't wanna get my hopes up if I think I would be uncomfortable...Oh..another question that I just thought of, if you take classes, do you get credit for them?  Thanks



You can take out up to 5 costumes at a time. If 1 gets dirty, just return it to costuming and it gets cleaned. As for credits, it depends on your school. I got 11 credits from mine.


----------



## band_geek

Joanna71985 said:
			
		

> You can take out up to 5 costumes at a time. If 1 gets dirty, just return it to costuming and it gets cleaned. As for credits, it depends on your school. I got 11 credits from mine.


 how can I find out if the schools i'm interested in attending allow me to go to the cp?


----------



## Joanna71985

You would have to find out who is in charge and go talk to them. Perhaps your school advisor, or someone in charge of am internship department. Good luck!


----------



## Uuaww

don't base your college on something like if it will accept cp credits.


----------



## weirdpaintballr

If you choose to work in operations, what are your chances of working a ride?


----------



## TSR6

weirdpaintballr said:
			
		

> TSR6--Did you have fun while you were working for Disney?  Would you do the CP again?  Did it mess up some of the magic for you?  What did you do for food?



Definately had fun.

Would go back, and already have gone back ( did the CP twice ).

It didn't mess up the magic.  It made me learn more about the parks, and yes, I know what it looks like "downstairs" - but I kinda laugh at that thinking "below me now is......  "

I cooked food.


----------



## TSR6

weirdpaintballr said:
			
		

> I have a question----If you work in operations..or anything else, I guess...Do you have more than one 'costume'?  Like the same one, just more than one?  Or do you only have one were if its dirty, you have to wash it before you go to work the next day?  Just wondering...is it a pain to wash your clothes?  I just really like the idea of working at WDW, but I don't wanna get my hopes up if I think I would be uncomfortable...Oh..another question that I just thought of, if you take classes, do you get credit for them?  Thanks



Only one for the month.  It's your choice if you wash it.  I generally washed my one costume once a week.  I just sprayed it with Febreeze the rest of the days.  :lol

kidding aside, yes.  You can take out up to 5 costumes.  You don't have to wash them yourself - you can just turn them in for a fresh set.  Or if you find a set that you want to keep throughout your CP, you can wash them yourself.  It doesn't matter.

You can get credit - but that is up to your college.


----------



## TSR6

weirdpaintballr said:
			
		

> If you choose to work in operations, what are your chances of working a ride?



I did operations, and I worked at Pleasure Island Admissions, Disney Quest Admissions and Cirque Ushers and Tickets.


----------



## weirdpaintballr

Okay...so it would be really helpful if everyone who has done the CP to post their role(operations, merchandise, etc) and a detailed description of a day at work. (what you had to do, how long, etc)  Thanks everyone!  Oh, I was just thinking about the parades, so I have another question  Who sets up for the parades?


----------



## band_geek

weirdpaintballr said:
			
		

> Okay...so it would be really helpful if everyone who has done the CP to post their role(operations, merchandise, etc) and a detailed description of a day at work. (what you had to do, how long, etc)  Thanks everyone!  Oh, I was just thinking about the parades, so I have another question  Who sets up for the parades?


 awesome idea weirdpaintballr...!  I'm interested in it too, so i'd like to know also!


----------



## band_geek

also..... what are the other jobs available in DisneyQuest... besides ticket admissions?


----------



## weirdpaintballr

band_geek said:
			
		

> awesome idea weirdpaintballr...!  I'm interested in it too, so i'd like to know also!



THanks


----------



## sugahappy

This is a good idea. I was just about to ask if anyone has done custodial before or known anyone who has done custodial, and if they enjoyed it and any other juicy information!


----------



## Joanna71985

weirdpaintballr said:
			
		

> Okay...so it would be really helpful if everyone who has done the CP to post their role(operations, merchandise, etc) and a detailed description of a day at work. (what you had to do, how long, etc)  Thanks everyone!  Oh, I was just thinking about the parades, so I have another question  Who sets up for the parades?



I did the CP spring 2005. I worked in merchandise in Fantasyland. I always closed, so I would come in around 4-6 pm and leave by 12-1 am. I would usually work the registers, though sometimes I would stock the stores as well. Usually I worked about 8 hours a day (though longer for summer/busy times). As for parades, they are done by operations people. I would pick up a lot of parade control shifts (and they are the best). If you have anymore questions, feel free to ask. My aim is joanna71985.


----------



## TSR6

band_geek said:
			
		

> also..... what are the other jobs available in DisneyQuest... besides ticket admissions?



Attraction operators, greeters, custodial

I only did the tickets end of things.


----------



## meljw1960

My son is in custodial right now.   He is on in the MK on Main Street.  So its a tough job.  He works very long hours (71 for the last two weeks in a row) and always the closing shifts, sometimes until 4am.   There is a lot of heavy lifting, cleaning up puke, poop and the likes...    So if you don't like hard work, I'd stay away from custodial.   It bugs me that they don't get paid extra for that role.  But thats the way it is, I guess.


----------



## fristbytte21

its not puke its a protein spill lolol


----------



## sugahappy

wow! 71 hours a week is a LOT. is he signing up for overtime hours or are they just assigned to him and required? does anyone know if workers are guaranteed at least one day a week off (even during the busy seasons) or they might be working 7 days a week? thanks.

janet


----------



## straightj23

Hey guys.  I have a thread on this question, but it may be better to ask here.  Would you happen to know when and where auditions for the Disney Collegiate All-Star Band usually are?  (I couldn't find an audition schedule for the band, if there is one)  Same question about the Disneyland Band?


----------



## tiff13

Has anyone dealt with dreadlocks and getting accepted? I'm guessing it falls under this? 
"Hostesses should keep their hair neatly combed and arranged in a classic, easy-to-maintain style. Extreme styles are not permitted."


----------



## Joanna71985

sugahappy said:
			
		

> wow! 71 hours a week is a LOT. is he signing up for overtime hours or are they just assigned to him and required? does anyone know if workers are guaranteed at least one day a week off (even during the busy seasons) or they might be working 7 days a week? thanks.
> 
> janet



It could be both. I know I picked up a lot of extra hours (there was a stretch where I worked 15 straight days because I picked up Parade shifts on my days off). But, there was also a period in June where I was working 6-day weeks and had about 68+ hours a week. Not fun.


----------



## WDWFan4Life

I want to do the CP in Spring 2007 which is my sophmore year, but I also plan on transferring to a different college for my junior year, so I was wondering if anyone knew if this would cause any problems for me. Since I plan on attending one college when I leaver for the program and attending a different one when I return for fall semester.


----------



## TSR6

You may want to talk to both your current, and new colleges.  See if you can currently receive credit at either for the program - and see if the new college will transfer your credits or not.

Other than that - no problem at all.  It's just credits that may be iffy.


----------



## Mirage

tiff13 said:
			
		

> Has anyone dealt with dreadlocks and getting accepted? I'm guessing it falls under this?
> "Hostesses should keep their hair neatly combed and arranged in a classic, easy-to-maintain style. Extreme styles are not permitted."



I'm guessing it might depend on the length, but really I have no idea the rules regarding females and dreads.

They're pretty rigid when it comes to hairstyles, though. They told me point blank that they don't like girls with my extremely fair skin tone to don dyed black hair.


----------



## PrincessJen09

I have a question and I need help right away!!!  I originally thought that I was going to do the e-presentation so I filled out the application saying such.  However, I have changed my mind and am going to one tomorrow, but when I go to change my application it wont let me.  What do I do???


----------



## meljw1960

Regarding the hours...   My son was scheduled for 71 hrs, 6 days in a row, 12 hrs each day.   Then he extended his shift on Easter Sunday for an extra 6 hrs.  He has tomorrow off, He'll probably sleep the whole day.

Yes, he told me how you can earn extra money and it accumulates, working more than 6 days in a row, having a shift longer than 8 hrs, having two shifts that are shorter than 8 hrs apart, etc.  Thats why alot of the CPs look for extra shifts.  But with 12 hr shifts consistantly, its kinda hard to put in anything more than that.


----------



## DisneyElite

meljw1960 said:
			
		

> Regarding the hours...   My son was scheduled for 71 hrs, 6 days in a row, 12 hrs each day.   Then he extended his shift on Easter Sunday for an extra 6 hrs.  He has tomorrow off, He'll probably sleep the whole day.
> 
> Yes, he told me how you can earn extra money and it accumulates, working more than 6 days in a row, having a shift longer than 8 hrs, having two shifts that are shorter than 8 hrs apart, etc.  Thats why alot of the CPs look for extra shifts.  But with 12 hr shifts consistantly, its kinda hard to put in anything more than that.



This is what scares me. I know I will not enjoy the program one bit if I'm having to work 71 hours a week, 12 hours a day. Was your son assigned this, or did he pick up those hours?

For those who have done the CP, did you find that you were working all the time with very little time off? Can you request to work less? It says that we are guaranteed 40 hours a week, and although I don't mind a little overtime here and there, I wasn't planning on working 70 hour weeks. That's more than a regular job! I know that I won't be doing the best job I could be if I'm tired and overworked.


----------



## Uuaww

at my job, one hot summer day at the pool in 101 degree heat, i worked from 5 am to 8 pm,  it was as close to hell as you can possible get.


----------



## Joanna71985

DisneyElite said:
			
		

> This is what scares me. I know I will not enjoy the program one bit if I'm having to work 71 hours a week, 12 hours a day. Was your son assigned this, or did he pick up those hours?
> 
> For those who have done the CP, did you find that you were working all the time with very little time off? Can you request to work less? It says that we are guaranteed 40 hours a week, and although I don't mind a little overtime here and there, I wasn't planning on working 70 hour weeks. That's more than a regular job! I know that I won't be doing the best job I could be if I'm tired and overworked.



I usually worked about 35-40 hours at my location. It was great. I don't think you can request less, however (unless you are able to find someone to just take your shifts and there is a certain way that works). Of course, you could always just try for an Early Release (an ER- your best friend). But that depends on how busy they are and the managers.


----------



## MissHolly

PrincessJen09 said:
			
		

> I have a question and I need help right away!!!  I originally thought that I was going to do the e-presentation so I filled out the application saying such.  However, I have changed my mind and am going to one tomorrow, but when I go to change my application it wont let me.  What do I do???


The same thing happened to me and it's no problem. I was originally going to a presentation April 13 @ my college, but I found out the only Character audition in MI was March 30 and had to do an online presentation last minute on the 29th. I couldn't get it to change on my application either. I called and they said it was no biggie. At the very most, on your phone interview you can just let them know where/how/why you changed your presentation. Hope that helps!


----------



## weirdpaintballr

Hi.  I was just wondering if anyone has had any problems with their room mates?  Eating your food, using your stuff, or people you just can't stand.   Or are you just too tired to care?


Also, I know this is going to sound a little strange, but where do CM's go to use the restroom while working,  And do you get breaks often?  I'm one of those girls that has to go fairly often....not like every 5 minutes or anything...but atleast every couple hours, will that be a problem?


----------



## Joanna71985

weirdpaintballr said:
			
		

> Hi.  I was just wondering if anyone has had any problems with their room mates?  Eating your food, using your stuff, or people you just can't stand.   Or are you just too tired to care?
> 
> 
> Also, I know this is going to sound a little strange, but where do CM's go to use the restroom while working,  And do you get breaks often?  I'm one of those girls that has to go fairly often....not like every 5 minutes or anything...but atleast every couple hours, will that be a problem?



I actually didn't really have problems with my roomies. In the first apartment we had some issues with taking out the trash and dishes, but that was about all. 

As for the bathroom, make sure you talk to your managers. Because if you're with people, you may be able to step away to run to the bathroom quick, but if you're in an area by yourself (say, like a cart or something), you could have a problem. So talk to your managers.


----------



## weirdpaintballr

Ah...ok..so say, if I was working at a ride, I could go when I needed?  I can hold it for atleast an hour or two....its just if I drink A LOT, I might have a problem.

Also, do you get breaks?  And if you do how often???


----------



## Joanna71985

You do get breaks. How many depnds on how long your shift is. I believe it's 1 break for 6 hours and less, 1 1/2 for 7 hours, and 2 breaks for 8 hours+. And if you were doing ops, you would still need to ask and make sure that there are enough people covering.


----------



## sugahappy

Hey everyone,
I have a slighly unrelated question but I think it pertains to this board. Does anyone know of any disney cast member or college programer currently working at Disney that keeps a blog? I have found tons of websites from college program alumni, but I would really like to find a blog/journal of the day to day life of a current disney cast member. Just wondering if anyone knew about one!

Thanks,
Janet


----------



## weirdpaintballr

sugahappy said:
			
		

> Hey everyone,
> I have a slighly unrelated question but I think it pertains to this board. Does anyone know of any disney cast member or college programer currently working at Disney that keeps a blog? I have found tons of websites from college program alumni, but I would really like to find a blog/journal of the day to day life of a current disney cast member. Just wondering if anyone knew about one!
> 
> Thanks,
> Janet



Hmm...I didn't even think about that..I would love to read about a day a work also.


----------



## UTphipsi...942

I worked rides last spring and they would do a thing called a rotation about every 45 minutes and you could usually sneak away to go to the bathroom during those. I also only worked about 35 to 45 hours a week. sometimes they would schedule a 12 hour work day but it wasnt too often.


----------



## weirdpaintballr

Hey...I just thought of another question....what banks are nearby?  I live on the east coast by a major navy base, so i have an account with Navy Federal Credit Union...do they have any of these banks nearby?  or if i decide to do the CP, do i need to switch to a more common bank?  and if so, which one?


----------



## Harmony272

I believe Disney uses a bank, I think its called Vista Credit Union or something of that nature. You can sign up with them when you do the college program, or send your check direct deposit to the bank you have now.


----------



## TSR6

Yes..

There is Vista Federal Credit Union that you can sign up for.  They have several locations on property ( at DU, behind chatham, at Team Disney, couple others ).  They have ATM's inside Chatham and Vista.  You can setup your account during your check-in days, and then have automatic direct deposit - or you can setup direct deposit with your bank back home - or pick up a physical paper check.  It's your choice.  

See if your bank has locations near the 32821 zip code.


----------



## weirdpaintballr

Nope..none near Disney...I"ll probably just switch to the banks on Disney property...probably just easier...I'll just bring some money with me (if i decide to go/get accepted) then maybe write myself a check and deposit it


----------



## teh fish

I did direct deposit and just used my credit card for everything. If you need cash, use a debit card at the grocery and get some cash back.  That way, you get cash without using an ATM, as long as you have money in your checking account.


----------



## TSR6

I did that until I got my Vista card - I went to Walgreens which there is one right across from Vista - and then another about a minute down the road from Chatham.  I did cash back there after buying a stick of gum.  $20.50 ( or something ) did $20 cash back.


----------



## weirdpaintballr

So...does any one else who has participated in the college program want to give a very detailed description of responsibilities and other things such as how the money was/is?   Also, are the beds comfortable?  i need me my sleep 



I love disney


----------



## Joanna71985

Responsibilities like what? For work? As for money, I was able to bring home about $1500. I loved picking up extra hours. On my next CP, I know I will pick up more. Also, the beds were fine. I was able to sleep very well on them.


----------



## weirdpaintballr

Yes...Responsibilities for work...I'm just curious to see if the CP is something I will want to do...


----------



## Joanna71985

weirdpaintballr said:
			
		

> Yes...Responsibilities for work...I'm just curious to see if the CP is something I will want to do...



I see. Well, I did merchandise in Fantasyland at the MK. I almost always closed at my location. However, I did occasionally open. When I closed, I would get to work around 4-6 pm. I would get my costume at work, and then go up. I almost always was on the register, so this meant that I would work the register, assist guests, and help keep the store looking clean. If I was on a cart, I would do both by myself. The carts would close early, so that meant cleaning up, taking the register out, and locking up the cart. The same thing went for the shops- just straighten up, count the registers, and stock for the next day. Once in a while I would get to be a shop stocker. This meant I would spend the whole day just stocking the shop and keeping it clean. The best part about closing was that I could sleep in, or go into the MK early and play before work. Now on my next CP, I am going to be a character attendant (  ). This means that I am going to be assisting the characters. I am also going to help the guests by taking photos for them, answering questions about character locations and show times, making sure the guests don't bring any food or drink around the characters, and making sure the characters don't get attacked. If you have any more questions about the CP, you can feel free to im me. My aim is joanna71985.


----------



## weirdpaintballr

Thanks Joanna.....you've been a big help....haha...I so just remembered that one of the family friends is a CM...hahaha...I could probably talk to her when I get older....haha..Only 14...still got a while.....hahaha...I just get kinda bored..


----------



## teh fish

Sometimes when I read these questions I just think: PEOPLE! RELAX! Just sit back and let the College Program be a surprise  

Everyone's experience is different and unique. Keep in mind that it is what you make of it. If you take advantage of the behind the attractions tours, network like crazy, and attend a presentation or two, then you'll have learned more than a lot of people who just showed up to work.


----------



## imagineerhopefull

Okay this really isn't much of a specific question but rather what do you think would be the best thing for me to do.


Right now I'm a sophomore at Clemson majoring in civil engineering.  After I graduate I would like to go to grad school to get my masters in structual engineering.  After that, it has been my dream to work for Walt Disney Imagineering some day.  I know that they don't go and hire just anyone, and I thought that it would be a good idea to either to the CP or PI or even both. I also know that even though it is not required that you do the CP before PI for some positions, that it is deffinitly recommended that you do, and I'm sure that it would be a foot in the door for the PI. Also I know that the PI would probably be a *HUGE* foot in the door as far as some day working for Imagineering goes. 

My main question right now is when do you think I should go for the CP and then eventually the PI.  The problem for me is that I'm on the five year program because some things got screwed up when I transfered over to Clemson in the spring of my freshman year.  I know that Disney doesn't offer a summer CP so I would have to take at least a semester off, or even the summer if I do the extended program.  My biggest problem is that I dont know whether or not I should go and do the CP and PI because I want to do a Co-Op with a company in the area, which would put me back a whole year as it is. 

So my dilema really lies in whether I should do the CP and PI and get my foot in with Disney or if I should go and do a Co-Op with another company in the area and gain some actual work experience... or should I just go ahead and do both and stay in school for at least an extra semester, bringing my grand total to 6 and 1/2 to 7 years.


----------



## MissHolly

imagineerhopefull said:
			
		

> So my dilema really lies in whether I should do the CP and PI and get my foot in with Disney or if I should go and do a Co-Op with another company in the area and gain some actual work experience... or should I just go ahead and do both and stay in school for at least an extra semester, bringing my grand total to 6 and 1/2 to 7 years.



If your dream is to work as an Imagineer eventually, I'd say take the time to do the CP. As for a summer CP - they do have a first-timer group now that goes working for 3 months in either Quick-Service Food/Beverage or Custodial. However, the last day to interview for this coming summer is May 15. I know those two job options don't exactly fit into any category of what you really want to be doing one day, but it's a way to get your foot in the door if you can't make any other CP.

I'm sure other people on here have more ideas and options for you!


----------



## sugahappy

imagineerhopefull said:
			
		

> So my dilema really lies in whether I should do the CP and PI and get my foot in with Disney or if I should go and do a Co-Op with another company in the area and gain some actual work experience... or should I just go ahead and do both and stay in school for at least an extra semester, bringing my grand total to 6 and 1/2 to 7 years.



I would definitely try to do a CP. I dont think it matters if the CP is related to engineering or what you want to eventually do. I think you could do the CP to get your foot in the door for the PI, then do an engineering-related PI to get your food in the door for a disney imagineering job, etc.

Like MissHolly said, there is a summer CP now. They told us during our presentation that during your CP you can shadow not only other cast member roles in the park but also people who work for Disney in fields related to your major. They also suggest "networking" with a lot of Disney people if you want to get your foot in the door while you are there. So you might be doing the custodial summer CP program but you can meet some imagineers and see if you can shadow some of them for a day or two...etc. Doing the CP would still offer a good opportunity for a future at Disney, at least I think so!

Good luck!


----------



## imagineerhopefull

MissHolly said:
			
		

> As for a summer CP - they do have a first-timer group now that goes working for 3 months in either Quick-Service Food/Beverage or Custodial.




I forgot from the presentation that she had mentioned that.  I do remember though that she said that if you were to take that route to the CP that you would be unable to take any of the classes or participate in anything else that the CP offers as a bonus (EX. the behind the scenes engineering tours).


----------



## sugahappy

imagineerhopefull said:
			
		

> I forgot from the presentation that she had mentioned that.  I do remember though that she said that if you were to take that route to the CP that you would be unable to take any of the classes or participate in anything else that the CP offers as a bonus (EX. the behind the scenes engineering tours).



If you do the summer CP you can't do the classes but according to the presentation and on the website you can still participate in all the networking and "Disney Difference" activities.


----------



## PrincessJen09

Does anyone know when the interviews start for Spring 2007?


----------



## Joanna71985

PrincessJen09 said:
			
		

> Does anyone know when the interviews start for Spring 2007?



Interview for Spring 2007 start in the fall, around October or so.


----------



## PrincessJen09

Joanna71985 said:
			
		

> Interview for Spring 2007 start in the fall, around October or so.




Thanks for the answer.  Do you happen to know if you can interview earlier?  My school has all these crazy rules and it would make it easier with everything was all said and done by November.


----------



## Joanna71985

PrincessJen09 said:
			
		

> Thanks for the answer.  Do you happen to know if you can interview earlier?  My school has all these crazy rules and it would make it easier with everything was all said and done by November.



Yes. You can do the E-Presentation. That is the online presentation on the website. You can do that as soon as it comes on the website (should be about early fall).


----------



## xspidey

Hey guys. i'm new to this. I applied and interviewed a few days ago for the Career start program, which is basically the same thing as the college program accept with out the school part. Its sounds exciting, but the anticipation of waiting for the letter is crazy. I signed up for operations or merchandise in Epcot  or Magic Kingdom. I hope I get in. Any pointers for me or stories about your expiriecne?
Thanks.


----------



## Joanna71985

Hi xspidey. Welcome to the boards. I did Spring 2005 in Fantasyland Merchandise (in the MK) and I got accepted to Fall Advantage 2006 as a character attendant. The CP (or the Career Start, in your case) is great! I had a blast doing the CP. I had sooo much fun doing it, which I think is good because I want to work there full time once I graduate. If you would like to talk, my IM is joanna71985.


----------



## MightyAphrodite

Can anyone tell me what character positions would be available for a 5'10" - 6" _female_ CM? I was also wondering, as far as face characters go -- is Pocahontas below that height range? Awhile ago, I know Disney was very strict with the historically accuracy of her height (which was around 5'10" or 5'11") and I was wondering if they had dropped it.

This is the only time I've ever wished I were shorter.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## Joanna71985

MightyAphrodite said:
			
		

> Can anyone tell me what character positions would be available for a 5'10" - 6" _female_ CM? I was also wondering, as far as face characters go -- is Pocahontas below that height range? Awhile ago, I know Disney was very strict with the historically accuracy of her height (which was around 5'10" or 5'11") and I was wondering if they had dropped it.
> 
> This is the only time I've ever wished I were shorter.  Thanks in advance.



Don't wish you were shorter! That is a good height. BTW, the characters don't go by gender; they go by height so that is fine. I believe you are in the Goofy height range, so you can be friends with Goofy among others. I am not sure about Pocahontas, but I didn't think she ran that high.


----------



## bjresmom

Hi!  My son is going to be doing operations in the Fall of 2006. He asked me to check with any of you about this:  While down there, will he have the opportunity to audition for any parades, etc, or does that area belong to Entertainment CP'S? Also, how do they decide where you work, which ride? He would love the Jungle Cruise or Kilimanjaro Safari's, but he thought they might be difficult to get into?
Thanks!


----------



## Joanna71985

bjresmom said:
			
		

> Hi!  My son is going to be doing operations in the Fall of 2006. He asked me to check with any of you about this:  While down there, will he have the opportunity to audition for any parades, etc, or does that area belong to Entertainment CP'S? Also, how do they decide where you work, which ride? He would love the Jungle Cruise or Kilimanjaro Safari's, but he thought they might be difficult to get into?
> Thanks!



Hi! On the CP, you do get a chance to audition, but not til the end of your current CP (unless you are _extremely_ short or tall- then they may ask you to switch at the beginning). Until then, the parades are for entertainment. But operations is fun. For operations, you do have a chance to work JC or Safari- my roomie worked Safari and she loved it. I belive college recruiting places everyone. So good luck to him, and maybe I will see him down there (I am doing Fall Advantage 2006 as a character attendant).

Oh, I almost forgot. You CAN work parades and not be in entertainment. You can do PAC (Parade Audience Control). Depending on where you work, you do PAC with your location. Or, you can pick it up through the extra hourse hotline. I did that, and loved doing PAC!! It was great! If you have any more questions, feel free to IM me at joanna71985, or ask here. Good luck!


----------



## DisHornFan

I have heard many people say they hated their CP experience, which scares me because I am getting more and more excited about applying.    I think most of those people, though, were stuck in custodial and hated their job.  I know you can say no to qsfb but can you also say no to custodial?  Does this hurt your chances of getting in?  I know there is probably still a way to make this position fun, but I'd much rather be working in the hotels or in operations .


----------



## coasterj

Just was wondering if someone could explain the details of check in for the college program and maybe give me some tips for the fall move in. 
thanks to all who respond
Jim
p.s. i do have one specific question.... Can you pick how many people and where you live?


----------



## Joanna71985

DisHornFan said:
			
		

> I have heard many people say they hated their CP experience, which scares me because I am getting more and more excited about applying.    I think most of those people, though, were stuck in custodial and hated their job.  I know you can say no to qsfb but can you also say no to custodial?  Does this hurt your chances of getting in?  I know there is probably still a way to make this position fun, but I'd much rather be working in the hotels or in operations .



You can pick whatever roles you want to apply for. For example: when I applied for Fall 2006, I put down character performer, character attendant (my role for Fall Advantage 2006), and ops. For Spring 2005 I put down character attendant, operations, and merchandise (my role then). So it is all up to you what you pick. Good luck!


----------



## Joanna71985

Check in takes place at Vista Way. You arrive there, and fill out paper work. You get your housing assigment, do a background check, get your photo ID (this is for housing) sign up for the Cast Member portal, get a sticker for your car (if you have one), and there is a housing welcome meeting that night as well.

Just wanted to add- you can request the number of roomates and bedrooms in the apartment, but there are no guarantees.


----------



## teh fish

> I have heard many people say they hated their CP experience, which scares me because I am getting more and more excited about applying. I think most of those people, though, were stuck in custodial and hated their job. I know you can say no to qsfb but can you also say no to custodial? Does this hurt your chances of getting in? I know there is probably still a way to make this position fun, but I'd much rather be working in the hotels or in operations



Honestly, it's whatever you make the program to be.  People go down there and expect to party without realizing there is a job to do and you are expected to complete it.  Every job has it's ups and downs. Sign up for areas you would like to do and try to keep a positive attitude.


----------



## princessgirl2238

teh fish said:
			
		

> Honestly, it's whatever you make the program to be.  People go down there and expect to party without realizing there is a job to do and you are expected to complete it.  Every job has it's ups and downs. Sign up for areas you would like to do and try to keep a positive attitude.


i agree. if you love disney and are willing to work it's great (even in qsfb), you've just gotta have a good outlook on the program- also, have fun on your day off, don't just sleep the day away and when you get off of work, make friends with people, hang out, party, go shopping- the more you are willing to make it work (no matter what role) the more fun it'll be!

ashley


----------



## taylor2285

I'm going on my first CP in a week, but I've noticed that all of the negative things I've heard came from "people who knew someone who knew someone who had the worst experience ever."  And then if I ask a little further, every time they've told me that the person didn't really like WDW before going or had never been.  No one who actually has done a program that I have spoken to had an overall negative take on it.  I'd rather listen to anyone who's done it.


----------



## teh fish

I loved my CP. Then again, I got some pretty cool stuff: Haunted Mansion, then Entertainment. There are a few things I didn't like ie the housing and having to room with someone else.


----------



## ckelibeauty

I did my first CP in spring 2004, I did an AI in Fall 2005 and this summer I'll be doing a CP summer alum. I can't wait I check in on May 22.


----------



## C.C.H.M.

I have a quick question for all or any Disney CP Alum.  I was wondering, if you're under 21, do you need a parent/guardian to be with you when you check in to sign papers?  I was planning on coming down with a friend who got in, so I was wondering if well need to alter our planes slightly.


----------



## Joanna71985

No, I don't think so. I was 19 last time when I checked, and I went around by myself. My dad was there, but just to help me move in (he stayed in the waiting area).


----------



## TSR6

Nope.  Because you are 18+, as required per the CP requirements, you are responsible for yourself so you do not need them there.  However, they are welcome to stay and help you move in, ect.  They just cannot stay in the complex past 1am


----------



## kyle32986

C.C.H.M. said:
			
		

> I have a quick question for all or any Disney CP Alum.  I was wondering, if you're under 21, do you need a parent/guardian to be with you when you check in to sign papers?  I was planning on coming down with a friend who got in, so I was wondering if well need to alter our planes slightly.



Good question, you beat me to it. I am doing the same thing. Me and a friend are traveling down and we are both only 20. Glad to see I won't have any problems. I leave in 8 days so i'm glad we don't have to change plans at all!


----------



## Disabelle

quick question...or questions...haven't decided yet...

so if we do have a TV is cable and stuff separate?

argh i had another question, but i forgot it...get back to this later


oh and a little side note...LET'S GO DEVILS...hehe i'm a dork


----------



## Joanna71985

Cable comes in the apartment.


----------



## princessgirl2238

just a quick update for everone (cause i haven't talked to anyone in a few days), i'm on my way to florida! i am over half way there- stopped at the bottem of GA for the night, but i'm excited, two days of laying at the pool at all star and then checking in! more later,

ashley


----------



## sugahappy

yay!!! how exciting!! hope to see you there!


----------



## Joanna71985

That's awsome! See you in a week!


----------



## HappyHeart123

Hey, I'm Jenny...and yeah, I'm a newbie.  Nice to meet you guys (or at least read what you've posted)!   

So...I got accepted for the Fall 2006 Program as a Custodian, but at the last minute, something came up and now I'm not able to go (what a bummer)!   But I'm really hoping to go next summer though *crosses fingers*   Anyway, both Custodial roles and QSFB don't sound very appealing, but I'm determined to get over that. I'm gonna have a field day trying to figure out which one of the two to pick. Any suggestions or pointers? 

Thanks a ton!


----------



## sugahappy

HappyHeart123 said:
			
		

> So...I got accepted for the Fall 2006 Program as a Custodian, but at the last minute, something came up and now I'm not able to go (what a bummer)!   But I'm really hoping to go next summer though *crosses fingers*   Anyway, both Custodial roles and QSFB don't sound very appealing, but I'm determined to get over that. I'm gonna have a field day trying to figure out which one of the two to pick. Any suggestions or pointers?



Hi Jenny and welcome!!!  i am about to start custodial in a week...I will let you know how it goes!!


----------



## HappyHeart123

sugahappy said:
			
		

> Hi Jenny and welcome!!!  i am about to start custodial in a week...I will let you know how it goes!!


Cool! Thanks! I hope it goes well for you.   Are you excited?


----------



## Joanna71985

HappyHeart123 said:
			
		

> Hey, I'm Jenny...and yeah, I'm a newbie.  Nice to meet you guys (or at least read what you've posted)!
> 
> So...I got accepted for the Fall 2006 Program as a Custodian, but at the last minute, something came up and now I'm not able to go (what a bummer)!   But I'm really hoping to go next summer though *crosses fingers*   Anyway, both Custodial roles and QSFB don't sound very appealing, but I'm determined to get over that. I'm gonna have a field day trying to figure out which one of the two to pick. Any suggestions or pointers?
> 
> Thanks a ton!



I'm sorry to hear that Jenny.   I am going down for Fall Advantage, but I also hope to do the summer alumni program next summer so maybe I will see you then.


----------



## kyle32986

Out of curiosity, are there any sports clubs or programs associated with the college program? Like maybe a group of kids who meet to play basketball or tennis or anything like that? Football maybe? I was hoping to play some kind of sport down there. Just wondering if there is usualy something going on or not.


----------



## adreayoung

I know when I was there for my Spring Advantage 2004 program I was placed in Vista Way then I put in a request to move and you have to write down your explanation for moving and I moved to Chatham which I was so happy for because it was quiter and nicer - but then I was placed from a 2 bedroom to a 4 bedroom with 7 other girls. I also had my car which was nice to get away from the roommates and explore Orlando a little bit. 

Um about Job changes that's going to be difficult you can only change if you have a medical conditions that doesn't allow you to perform at your current job. I tried changing jobs and couldn't and that was like the 1st week when I was home sick and didn't want to work where I was but then I gave myself a chance and said if I still don't like it after training I'll go home and to my surprise I had a great time and glad I stayed!  They have shut the top floor of the CHH for celebrities because I know that's what they did for Justin Timberlake when he was there. But I worked at Liberty Tree Tavern and we didn't shut off any of our dining rooms for celebrities. We had so many celebrities come in it didn't shock me we had Michael Chiklis from the Shield come in and I'm on his home video doing my spiel to his family when I sat his table! 

But I had a blast and my grandma had such a great time down there when she was visiting me that she moved down there in August 05 and is now working down there!  I try to make it back every year around Christmas to see everyone but this Christmas we're going to try for the 4-night Cruise b/c Campus Reps still get their discounts on the cruise!  But I still keep in touch w/ people that I worked with down there and are still down there


----------



## MissHolly

Hey guys, so in the process of looking for sales for buying things for coming down in the fall I had a few random questions.
*Are the beds twin size? If so are they normal or long sized?
*Can we hang things on the walls? I saw some really cute wall clocks/frames but wasn't sure what we were allowed to stick to the walls and how.
Random I know! Thanks.


----------



## sugahappy

hey, do any former CPers know how close vista and chatham are? like could you walk from one to the other easily?? thanks in advance!!


----------



## ckelibeauty

sugahappy said:
			
		

> hey, do any former CPers know how close vista and chatham are? like could you walk from one to the other easily?? thanks in advance!!



Vista and Chatham are a few min apart. You could walk but I wouldn't recommend it unless it was for exercise. Also you have to cross a major road to get from one apartment to the other and then walk a little farther down the road. I would recommend just taking the bus.


----------



## DisneyDude10171

MissHolly said:
			
		

> Hey guys, so in the process of looking for sales for buying things for coming down in the fall I had a few random questions.
> *Are the beds twin size? If so are they normal or long sized?
> *Can we hang things on the walls? I saw some really cute wall clocks/frames but wasn't sure what we were allowed to stick to the walls and how.
> Random I know! Thanks.


 
According to www.wdwcp.com, the beds are standard twin size.  Anyway, I hope they are!  That's the type I am bringing... there's always Wal-Mart if worst comes to worst


----------



## Lansley1

who else is here.  I am in chatham square.


----------



## AladdinJay

Hey guys!  I have a question about the College Program.  It may sound pretty stupid but I've always been curious.  Do CP'ers get to take advantage of the extra magic hours that the hotel guests get?  

I hope to do this fall 2007 -- feels like FOREVER from now, but I have to finish schooling before I can apply -- as my school does not offer any credit for it.  Thanks!


----------



## Joanna71985

AladdinJay said:
			
		

> Hey guys!  I have a question about the College Program.  It may sound pretty stupid but I've always been curious.  Do CP'ers get to take advantage of the extra magic hours that the hotel guests get?
> 
> I hope to do this fall 2007 -- feels like FOREVER from now, but I have to finish schooling before I can apply -- as my school does not offer any credit for it.  Thanks!



Nope. Only Disney resort guests may use the extra magic hours.


----------



## AladdinJay

What about the people who work the extra hours?  If they are done are they allowed to stay for the rest of the hours?

Also, this may sound stupid, but did anybody have any problems ever with understanding people?  I know people visit Disney from literally all over the world, and I'm curious what happens if there is somebody you just completely have no idea what they are saying, either because it's another language or you just don't understand their accent?  What would you do?


----------



## Joanna71985

AladdinJay said:
			
		

> What about the people who work the extra hours?  If they are done are they allowed to stay for the rest of the hours?
> 
> Also, this may sound stupid, but did anybody have any problems ever with understanding people?  I know people visit Disney from literally all over the world, and I'm curious what happens if there is somebody you just completely have no idea what they are saying, either because it's another language or you just don't understand their accent?  What would you do?



If you worked the extra hours, you usually started work late and worked the entire extra hours. A few times I had trouble speaking to guests, but I had to try to use body language and stuff like that. It usually worked.


----------



## sugahappy

i just got to chatham today!!! yay!


----------



## fristbytte21

how you liking it so far??


----------



## sugahappy

its so exciting, but i am soooooooo exhausted! tomorrow we find out where we got placed for work. i also just met up with some other DISboarders at PI and it was fun!!!


----------



## AladdinJay

Congratulations!!  Hope it goes well for you!!

Oh yeah, another question.  If you go there just for the job and not classes, do you have to attend seminars or other meetings?  Or are those just for the people who are doing classes while down there?


----------



## TSR6

for language - Disney also has a language translation hotline that you can play "pass the phone" with the guest, and/or many, if not most locations have at least one person that speaks a lot of the common languages.


----------



## teh fish

AladdinJay said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, another question.  If you go there just for the job and not classes, do you have to attend seminars or other meetings?  Or are those just for the people who are doing classes while down there?



I did not take the classes (I was doing online classes for my university) and didn't go to anything other than work.  I did wish I had taken the Tower of Terror behind the scenes tour.  Some of the seminars on networking looked interesting, but I just didn't make the effort to go to them.


----------



## LadyDulcinea1

Will the e-presentation work if you don't have a broadband connection?


----------



## daydream3r

I have been reading about this program for a few days now, the more I read the more amazing it sounds. I do have a few other questions... Did you enjoy your time there? How were the classes/jobs? What activities did you have to participate in while staying in the housing? And also, I do have a rather odd question.. I have read many of the posts, viewed the website and presentation, most of the people I have saw that have participated have been rather skinny people, I however am a bigger girl. Being the person I am, this kinda bothered me and made me wonder if it would hurt my chances of getting into the program?
 Thanks!


----------



## teh fish

I enjoyed my time so much I work seasonally.  The complexes do hold talent shows and pool parties, but that's once a program.  I didn't attend anything, but they do post the events, such as trips to the beach.

Everyone is welcome in the program, as long as you follow the guidelines (currently in school, have school approval, able to work in the US).


----------



## Joanna71985

daydream3r said:
			
		

> I have been reading about this program for a few days now, the more I read the more amazing it sounds. I do have a few other questions... Did you enjoy your time there? How were the classes/jobs? What activities did you have to participate in while staying in the housing? And also, I do have a rather odd question.. I have read many of the posts, viewed the website and presentation, most of the people I have saw that have participated have been rather skinny people, I however am a bigger girl. Being the person I am, this kinda bothered me and made me wonder if it would hurt my chances of getting into the program?
> Thanks!



Hi there. I did the CP in 2005, and I just checked into the CP again. I LOVED doing the CP last time. It was so much fun. I worked in merchandise at the MK last time, and this time I am going to be a character attendant. Last time I took Hospitality Management and this time I am going to take Experiential Learning. I am staying in Chatham again (both times in 2 BRs). And don't worry about weight. I am not "skinny". In fact, I hope to lose some weight down here on the CP. Good luck!


----------



## C.C.H.M.

Hey!  I have 1 more quick question.  When do CP's get their ID's?  How long after check in?  Trying to help set up travel plans with my friend.  So thanks!!!


----------



## Joanna71985

C.C.H.M. said:
			
		

> Hey!  I have 1 more quick question.  When do CP's get their ID's?  How long after check in?  Trying to help set up travel plans with my friend.  So thanks!!!



You get your ID after Traditions, which is on the third day.


----------



## ktwheelz

Hey all,
As I have said in the Intro and What's Your Major Threads, my name is Kaitlin. I am a 19 year old sophmore psychology major. I am interested in doing the WDWCP at some point. 
 I am wanting to work with kids after graduation. Do you have any suggestions on areas I could do for CP that would relate to my major and career goals?
Thanks a lot! Have a magical day!  
-Kaitlin


----------



## Trinket143

ktwheelz said:
			
		

> Hey all,
> As I have said in the Intro and What's Your Major Threads, my name is Kaitlin. I am a 19 year old sophmore psychology major. I am interested in doing the WDWCP at some point.
> I am wanting to work with kids after graduation. Do you have any suggestions on areas I could do for CP that would relate to my major and career goals?
> Thanks a lot! Have a magical day!
> -Kaitlin



Hey, Kaitlin. I can't speak for the regular college program but I just got a position at Animal Kingdom as an Education Presenter.  Basically, I get to play games with kids and teach them about conservation.  You may want to look into that or something at the Disney Learning Center. I think they have professional internships in their youth programs area.  If you go on the Disney Careers webpage you can search for internships like that.  Make sure you check which ones require you to be a CP alum.

~Amanda


----------



## C.C.H.M.

Thank you very very much Joanna71985!!!!  That helps mucho!


----------



## Stitch_lover_Sith

I came down for the College program in January and when it got to the point when i could choose to extend, i did. For a whole year. People keep telling me that I am crazy so let me know am I?


----------



## ktwheelz

Trinket143 said:
			
		

> Hey, Kaitlin. I can't speak for the regular college program but I just got a position at Animal Kingdom as an Education Presenter.  Basically, I get to play games with kids and teach them about conservation.  You may want to look into that or something at the Disney Learning Center. I think they have professional internships in their youth programs area.  If you go on the Disney Careers webpage you can search for internships like that.  Make sure you check which ones require you to be a CP alum.
> 
> ~Amanda



Amanda,
Thanks for the info about the Education programs. That's interesting. I will look into that for sure! I am just wanting to make sure that if I do the WDWCP, I will be able to Learn, Earn, and not fall behind in school. 

Also to anyone with CP experience, I was wondering if they ever place CPers in locations such as the Neverland Club for the duration of the program? I think that would be a perfect fit with my goals!
Thanks again,
Kaitlin


----------



## Joanna71985

Stitch_lover_Sith said:
			
		

> I came down for the College program in January and when it got to the point when i could choose to extend, i did. For a whole year. People keep telling me that I am crazy so let me know am I?



No of course not! I would extend in a heartbeat, if I was allowed to by my school. So the next best thing is returning back for the alumni program next summer.


----------



## DisneyL8T

I was accepted as a merchandise Cast member   I actually got my letter on Monday, so about a week ago. I got it exactly two weeks from my interview. I'm either checking in on the 21st or the 23rd, but I'm pretty sure it will be the 21st. I haven't quite decided. I'm so excited!


----------



## princessgirl2238

Joanna71985 said:
			
		

> No of course not! I would extend in a heartbeat, if I was allowed to by my school. So the next best thing is returning back for the alumni program next summer.



no one's crazy for wanting to stay longer! i've already thought that if i like my location as much as i do in 7 months, i'm gonna looking into transfering down to a college down here and going parttime (or full time)

ashley

i'm a cp in "entertainment" (had to change the signature to make it acceptiable with disney)


----------



## coasterj

princessgirl2238 said:
			
		

> no one's crazy for wanting to stay longer! i've already thought that if i like my location as much as i do in 7 months, i'm gonna looking into transfering down to a college down here and going parttime (or full time)
> 
> ashley
> 
> i'm a cp in "entertainment" (had to change the signature to make it acceptiable with disney)



unless somethings goes drastically wrong i expect to do the same, ive been looking at UCF alot beings that ot looks like the closest to wdw

jim


----------



## Joanna71985

princessgirl2238 said:
			
		

> no one's crazy for wanting to stay longer! i've already thought that if i like my location as much as i do in 7 months, i'm gonna looking into transfering down to a college down here and going parttime (or full time)
> 
> ashley
> 
> i'm a cp in "entertainment" (had to change the signature to make it acceptiable with disney)



I would transfer, but I only have 2 years left and I don't think I would be able to get everything to transfer. So I guess I will have to be content with the alumni summer program. BTW, I am also in entertainment and am loving it.


----------



## daydream3r

I finally had my phone interview today.  It went well! The lady was super sweet and we chatted a lot and talked about the program.  She complimented me several times on my answers to the questions, and even my personalilty.  I hope that these are good things!  All she told me to do was send a signed copy of the role check list to the Disney address that she gave me and that I should hear from them in 2-3 weeks. I am SO nervous that I wont get in!  But thanks so much for all the responses to my questions!


----------



## C.C.H.M.

Congrats!  I'm glad your interview went well, and don't stress so much, you'll get in!


----------



## fristbytte21

congrats! def let us know the results! when u planon going down?


----------



## Joanna71985

That's great! I'm glad it went well.


----------



## daydream3r

I applied for the Fall term.  Thank you guys so much!


----------



## Disabelle

ok so someone please help me with this whole discount thing. i'm currently a college program cast member at mgm and i'm having issues with the disney portal discount website. so i want to make reservations at a hotel for other guests (my parents and my sister and her husband) but the website only lets me click on "reservations for: myself" and not "reservations for: other guests"...i saw the "other guests" button one time, but then an hour later or so it disappeared and i haven't seen it since...so i'm just wondering how i can get the hotel discount, like is there a phone number or other website i can go to? thanks for any info you can share!


----------



## sugahappy

i think even if you are making it for other guests you still click "yourself". i know what you are talking about, how they used to have the other guests button but now its gone. when it was still there there was something you could click on that explained the difference between the two choices. it made it sound like the "other guests" choice was for when you werent even like at WDW. but since you will be here you can click "yourself" because technically you are supposed to be with them there at check in in order for them to get the discount. plus you can always say you are actually going to stay in the room, then it is for yourself. it doesn't have to necessarily mean yourself, by yourself. 

but i could have very much so misinterpreted this!!! i dont know?? 

how do you like the studios? where are you working?


----------



## Trinket143

Hey!  I'm sure this has already been answered but can someone please tell me a few hotels (hopefully cheap) that are located near Vista Way??


----------



## Disabelle

sugahappy said:
			
		

> how do you like the studios? where are you working?




i really like working at the studios...i'm at the Sunset/Dockside Complex which is comprised of a million quick service stands...so it's never boring!  
i'm done training and tomorrow is my first day of working without a trainer...kinda freaking out, but i'm excited


----------



## coasterj

Trinket143 said:
			
		

> Hey!  I'm sure this has already been answered but can someone please tell me a few hotels (hopefully cheap) that are located near Vista Way??


The one i found to be the cheapest is the holiday inn sunspree resort and my advisor tells me its right across the street from the check in point at vista. being this close i wont have to call a cab to get there which save some money as well.
also, if u book this hotel and are flying inn they will shuttle you from the airport if u ask them to.
Jim


----------



## Joanna71985

Disabelle said:
			
		

> i really like working at the studios...i'm at the Sunset/Dockside Complex which is comprised of a million quick service stands...so it's never boring!
> i'm done training and tomorrow is my first day of working without a trainer...kinda freaking out, but i'm excited



Good luck!


----------



## floaton

Was curious if anyone has a estimation of when the '07 summer CP applications will be becoming available and if selected, the approximate starting date for the program is?

Thanks Everyone In Advance!


----------



## Joanna71985

The applications for the Spring 2007 come out approx. in early fall, so about late September. And the dates vary, but for my CP last year they started about mid-January.


----------



## Simba

Just a quick question for someone that is alrdy working on the Cp: How far in advance can you book hotel rooms right now?  I'm just curious if its a 3,4,5,6 month window....  I don't come down until September 4th but my parents want to come done in October and December and I just wanted to know the odds of getting discounted rooms. Thanks


----------



## halld6479

does WDW hire high school kids from out of state schools for summer employment?


----------



## C.C.H.M.

Simba, in general you can book rooms pretty far in advanced, but I don't know how much. My dad booked a room for my and my sister for Christmas, and he booked it in March, although we're DVC so that might make a difference.  If you're trying to get the CP discount, you have to wait until you're actually at Disney with you ID and all that.  I know there's an exact way to go about it, but I'm not sure how exactly, just that you have to be working for Disney before you get the discounts.


----------



## imagineerhopefull

I have two questions...

1) I'm thinking about doing the extened Fall 07 college program, meaning I would be moving in sometime mid-May. I will be turning 21 on May 30th of that year. My question is that is there anyway possible for me to be put into a non-wellness apartment, seeing as how my birthday would only be a few days away? If not, how hard would it be to change apartments during the session?

2) I know that Disney offeres transportation pretty much anywhere, (the parks, downtown disney, grocery store, movies, etc) but how convenient is it? Would I be better off just bringing my car down?


----------



## Joanna71985

imagineerhopefull said:
			
		

> I have two questions...
> 
> 1) I'm thinking about doing the extened Fall 07 college program, meaning I would be moving in sometime mid-May. I will be turning 21 on May 30th of that year. My question is that is there anyway possible for me to be put into a non-wellness apartment, seeing as how my birthday would only be a few days away? If not, how hard would it be to change apartments during the session?
> 
> 2) I know that Disney offeres transportation pretty much anywhere, (the parks, downtown disney, grocery store, movies, etc) but how convenient is it? Would I be better off just bringing my car down?



1) You have to be 21+ to be in non-wellness- no exceptions. If you are not 21 when you arrive, you will have to go into wellness and then transfer. I don't know how long the process takes, but I am pretty sure that you don't have to pay the $50 transfer fee you would normally have to pay if you were to switch apartments.

2) I would definitely bring the car.


----------



## AliceinDISland

Hi! I have a question for former CP'ers. I'm kind of on the six year plan for school.    I took a year off to work at an art gallery in Madrid, and now that I'm 22 and back in school I'm REALLY interested in the CP program. Will I feel like an old lady at the age of 22?   

Anyone else on the six year plan?


----------



## Joanna71985

AliceinDISland said:
			
		

> Hi! I have a question for former CP'ers. I'm kind of on the six year plan for school.    I took a year off to work at an art gallery in Madrid, and now that I'm 22 and back in school I'm REALLY interested in the CP program. *Will I feel like an old lady at the age of 22?*
> 
> Anyone else on the six year plan?



Heck no! I know people who are a LOT older who have done the CP. I say go for it, and have a good time.


----------



## AliceinDISland

Thanks, glad to hear it!


----------



## C.C.H.M.

As youve guessed, I have a question.  I kinda sorta want to take a class while at Disney, but I also kinda sorta dont want to.  My big problem is, I dont know what classes they offer.  The only one Ive heard about was the Marketing You which is about learning how to network right?  What are the other classes offered?  Thank you everyone!  Youre all the biggest helps!!


----------



## jcollins13

I'm on the "6 year program" too!!! I am going down August 23rd to do Quick Service F&B and I am 23!! I do feel old, but alot of people I've seen going are older than me so I don't feel bad at all. So go for it and Good luck!!


----------



## AliceinDISland

jcollins13 said:
			
		

> I'm on the "6 year program" too!!! I am going down August 23rd to do Quick Service F&B and I am 23!! I do feel old, but alot of people I've seen going are older than me so I don't feel bad at all. So go for it and Good luck!!



Glad to hear I'm not the only one on the six year plan. I only recieved 6 hours of credit for my stay in Spain, but it was WELL worth it. I think...


----------



## Kiwi Man

imagineerhopefull said:
			
		

> I have two questions...
> 
> 1) I'm thinking about doing the extened Fall 07 college program, meaning I would be moving in sometime mid-May. I will be turning 21 on May 30th of that year. My question is that is there anyway possible for me to be put into a non-wellness apartment, seeing as how my birthday would only be a few days away? If not, how hard would it be to change apartments during the session?
> 
> 2) I know that Disney offeres transportation pretty much anywhere, (the parks, downtown disney, grocery store, movies, etc) but how convenient is it? Would I be better off just bringing my car down?



1) You can ask them to put to non-wellness apartment if that's what you wish. It doesn't cost you a dime to change if you're 21 year olds, but it can take sometime to have staff switch you over another place. 

2) The transportation that Disney may be providing you to get you most of places, but NOT everywhere. Personally, I was glad that I brought my own car.


----------



## princessgirl2238

if you check into the program within 15 days of turning 21 they will automatically put you in a non-wellness apartment (unless you ask to be in a wellness apartment)- i've done fall advantage both programs and it's amazing! the regular program isn't enough time down there to have fun!


----------



## Ona

> Will I feel like an old lady at the age of 22?


 
*Eeeeeek! Not at all. I'm 25.  

Ona x*


----------



## daydream3r

I got my letter today! It took two weeks exactly!  I will be working in merchandise.. Just have to select my arrival date.. Would it be better to come the date in early august, or the end of the month?  Both types of dates are available.

--Samantha


----------



## fristbytte21

congrats from a fellow merch cper lol


----------



## Joanna71985

daydream3r said:
			
		

> I got my letter today! It took two weeks exactly!  I will be working in merchandise.. Just have to select my arrival date.. Would it be better to come the date in early august, or the end of the month?  Both types of dates are available.
> 
> --Samantha



I would say early August, but that is just me.


----------



## luvthephunk

jcollins13 said:
			
		

> I'm on the "6 year program" too!!! I am going down August 23rd to do Quick Service F&B and I am 23!! I do feel old, but alot of people I've seen going are older than me so I don't feel bad at all. So go for it and Good luck!!


Wow, I was just starting to wonder if there was going to be anyone else down there my age (I'm 23).  Oh, and I'm also on the 6 year plan...nothing sweeter! lol


----------



## PartOfYourWorld

Hi everyone!  There is so much great info on this board...thanks!  I want to apply for Spring 2007 when the time rolls around.  The costuming role is definately what I want to do but I can't find any info on it other than what is on their website.  Has anyone had this role?...knew someone whos had the role?...know anything about it at all?  Any info would be great!  Oh...and I'm mostly interested in working with the characters and their costumes if that makes any sort of a difference.  As long as I'm doing more than just cleaning the clothes I'd be happy!


----------



## coasterj

Welcome to the boards.
Jim


----------



## tif_64

So I was wondering... I have a tattoo on the top of my foot.. it doesn't show if I wear socks, I know it will have to be covered while at work and class and that is no problem, but I was wondering if I will be able to wear flip-flops around the apartment, and apartment complex?? Also if I decide to go to the parks on my day off???


----------



## Joanna71985

tif_64 said:
			
		

> So I was wondering... I have a tattoo on the top of my foot.. it doesn't show if I wear socks, I know it will have to be covered while at work and class and that is no problem, but I was wondering if I will be able to wear flip-flops around the apartment, and apartment complex?? Also if I decide to go to the parks on my day off???



That is fine. You can wear flip-flops with it on your day off.


----------



## AladdinJay

I have been going back and forth on if I should do this or not.  The thing is I can only do after I graduate and complete my college education, which throws it a bit off for me.  Part of me says I am going to have over $25,000 in loans and I could get a good job after I finish and begin paying those off.  The sooner the better.  Plus, what if I get offered an AMAZING job but they say they will give it to somebody else if I go?  The other part of me says that I will work the rest of my life, and this is the only time EVER I will be able to go to WDW for 6+ months.  So it's tough.

What is the 6 year thing?  Haven't heard of it?


----------



## jcollins13

We were talking about being in college for 6 years!! LOL!   Sorry for the confusion!!! What about doing the summer program? Then you wouldn't really miss school. Well, good luck on making your decision!!


----------



## MissHolly

Hey there. So - I'm in character performing, but I'm hoping to audition for parades and all that good stuff in my fall CP (I arrive on Sept 4). What kind(s) of dance shoes should I bring with me? I'm working on the "to bring" list and as I was packing my costumes/shoes away after my dance recital I thought of this. Also, let's say I do make it into a parade or something - do they provide shoes or is that required of me to buy?


----------



## weirdpaintballr

So, how hot is it really when working in the warmer months?  Do you get used to it?  Also, I'm a person who doesn't really like to deal with kids my age, will I be all right in the dorms without knowing anyone.(unless i can convince my friend!)


----------



## Joanna71985

weirdpaintballr said:
			
		

> So, how hot is it really when working in the warmer months?  Do you get used to it?  Also, I'm a person who doesn't really like to deal with kids my age, will I be all right in the dorms without knowing anyone.(unless i can convince my friend!)



It depends. It can get pretty warm, and it can also get pretty cold. For example, last year in February on one day I was in shorts and a t-shirt, while literally the next day I was in sweats and a heavy jacket.


----------



## teh fish

MissHolly said:
			
		

> Hey there. So - I'm in character performing, but I'm hoping to audition for parades and all that good stuff in my fall CP (I arrive on Sept 4). What kind(s) of dance shoes should I bring with me? I'm working on the "to bring" list and as I was packing my costumes/shoes away after my dance recital I thought of this. Also, let's say I do make it into a parade or something - do they provide shoes or is that required of me to buy?



You can wear athletic shoes for the auditions.  If you are a trained dancer and have a good chance to go farther in the auditions, I'd prolly bring jazz sneakers.

If you make parades, they will provide everything you will need.


----------



## weirdpaintballr

So if you sign up for operations ar your role, what are some jobs that you may have to do?


----------



## Joanna71985

weirdpaintballr said:
			
		

> So if you sign up for operations ar your role, what are some jobs that you may have to do?



Work Fastpasses (if there is some there), be greeter (stand at the entrance), actually work the ride, be loader (load the people into the ride)- these are some for a start.


----------



## teh fish

For operations, don't forget about working parking and doing custodial.


----------



## jimmybop

Operations can be doing anything for an attraction (seating people, giving a speach on the PA, counting people at the photocell, checking/collecting/running fastpass, cleaning the area around your attraction, sitting in the attraction tower), running the turnstyles in the front of the park, parking cars in the parking lot, running the parking tram, or taking cash at the toll both


----------



## Sehsun

AladdinJay said:
			
		

> I have been going back and forth on if I should do this or not.  The thing is I can only do after I graduate and complete my college education, which throws it a bit off for me.  Part of me says I am going to have over $25,000 in loans and I could get a good job after I finish and begin paying those off.  The sooner the better.  Plus, what if I get offered an AMAZING job but they say they will give it to somebody else if I go?  The other part of me says that I will work the rest of my life, and this is the only time EVER I will be able to go to WDW for 6+ months.  So it's tough.



I feel the same way when you said that you will work for the rest of your life and this would be the only time you ever would be able to go to WDW for 6+ months.  

I am going to enter my last year of undergrad as a psych major with plans to apply to nursing school, but I really, really want to do the CP.  If I started nursing school, I would never be able to do the CP.  But if I do the CP, then later I go apply to nursing programs.  I hope you do what _you_ truly want to do.  Even though many people may wonder why I want to do this internship, and I will be delaying grad school for 6 months to a year, I feel like it's a once-in-a-lifetime opportunity that I really want to experience.  I have heard only good things to come out of doing this program.


----------



## weirdpaintballr

So, does anyone have anything _negative_ to say about the CP?


----------



## jimmybop

weirdpaintballr said:
			
		

> So, does anyone have anything _negative_ to say about the CP?



Working gets in the way of my Parks time 

The college program is like any other full-time job you start out in.  The schedule, pay and weather sometime suck and it does get on everyone's nerve  at one point or another on the college program.  Most CPs on the program will also gripe and complain about things... but once you finish the program and look back on it, it is then you see the whole picture of the program and what it has done for you.  And you will see how petty some of your complaints were to the whole picture of the situation


----------



## TaraLee4

hey, i read the first 20 pages or so of this thread, and didn't see what i needed to know, so if it's on another page, Sorry about repeating:

1.) Is it required that you live in the dorms while you do the program? by the time i plan on applying, i'll be married and i don't really want to live somewhere without my DFi. He's not interested in the CP. he will have already graduated from College.

2.) i thought i read somewhere you can apply to do the CP for the seimster AFTER you graduate? is this true, because i'll be graduating from Community college and getting ready to transfer to a 4 year school. i'd be willing to take a seismester or year off to do the program, and possibly find a school in the florida area to attend afterwards. we've decided that we want to live in florida.

3.) can the CP program help you get a full-time "real" job with disney? i've wanted to work in Disney Marketing for sometime now and i have a feeling it's going to be hard to get my foot in the door there..

4.) Could someone tell me what they pay? i've looked a little on the websites, but haven't come across much.

TIA for answers...i've just found out about this but a few weeks ago...what a dream!


----------



## teh fish

TaraLee4 said:
			
		

> 1.) Is it required that you live in the dorms while you do the program?
> 
> 2.) i thought i read somewhere you can apply to do the CP for the seimster AFTER you graduate?
> 
> 3.) can the CP program help you get a full-time "real" job with disney?
> 
> 4.) Could someone tell me what they pay?



1. You don't have to live at the complex, but your paycheck will still go to pay for the room.  You'll still be listed as being there, but physically you won't.

2. True

3. It will give you the opportunity to network and possibly find someone who can help you get the job you want.

4. I think it's around $6.90.


----------



## coasterj

its 6.40 for everything except quick service food and beverage and that pays 6.90


----------



## C.C.H.M.

Does anyone know the street addresses for Vista Way or Chatham Square?  I've looked on mapquest, but I can't be positive on the search results.  So any help would be appriceated!


----------



## wdwprincess03

C.C.H.M. said:
			
		

> Does anyone know the street addresses for Vista Way or Chatham Square?  I've looked on mapquest, but I can't be positive on the search results.  So any help would be appriceated!



Meadowcreek Drive is one of them, I can't remember which one I was at when I was at the addy....

Are you trying to get directions? or?


----------



## C.C.H.M.

Actually, I'm not quite sure.  My mom wanted the street addresses for some reason.  I know you can get directions off of the CP website... I'll have to ask her.  Thank you for the help!


----------



## sanita13

C.C.H.M. said:
			
		

> Actually, I'm not quite sure.  My mom wanted the street addresses for some reason.  I know you can get directions off of the CP website... I'll have to ask her.  Thank you for the help!



I see that your interest and major are in fashion and you will be doing the College program in Aug. I am planning on majoring in Fashion Merchandising at FIT in NY and I haven't meet anyone yet who interest or major is in fashion and will be doing the College program.


----------



## C.C.H.M.

OOOO!  FIT, good school!  Yep, fashion design, with a specialization in theatrical costume design.  So are you doing the CP as well?


----------



## TSR6

Chatham is:

8113 Chatham Manor Blvd Orlando, FL 32821


----------



## C.C.H.M.

Thank you so much!  The less stress on my mother, the better for me.  Thank you thank you thank you!


----------



## c-nyce

C.C.H.M. said:
			
		

> Actually, I'm not quite sure.  My mom wanted the street addresses for some reason.  I know you can get directions off of the CP website... I'll have to ask her.  Thank you for the help!



I was given the address yesterday.  Once I get to work I will forward it to you.  It's the address where one would checkin at....The Vista Way apts.

Have a great day...


----------



## C.C.H.M.

Thank you thank you thank you!!!!  You all are makeing my life so much easier.  Thank you!!!!


----------



## c-nyce

C.C.H.M. said:
			
		

> Thank you thank you thank you!!!!  You all are makeing my life so much easier.  Thank you!!!!



the building number is 13501 Meadow creek...,the only problem is that its only the address to where we check in...not necessary where we will be staying at...

Did you get anymore email/mails from Disney?  Today, I got see you soon email...

have a great day


----------



## tennis1mouse

I arrive August 21 and I am kind of nervous about the roommate situation. I don't want to be stuck for people that I will not get along with for 6 months. You can check out my myspace profile if you want:

It wont let me do a url on here for some reason, my myspace is /ranres

If anybody else is in the same situation, let me know. thanks.


----------



## C.C.H.M.

Thank you, thank you, thank you c-nyce!!  I figured that it might not be where I would end up staying, but at least its a start.  And now my moms happy!  So thank you so much again!!!

And yep tennis1mouse!  Im a little anxious to meet roomies down in Disney.  Im not as nervous, because I went through the same thing for college, but I think its always a little nerve wracking at first.  But dont worry too much about it.  Im arriving on the 21st too, so you could PM me if you wanted.

Again, thank you to everyone thats been helping me with the addresses!!!!!


----------



## krysimarie04

tennis1mouse said:
			
		

> I arrive August 21 and I am kind of nervous about the roommate situation. I don't want to be stuck for people that I will not get along with for 6 months. You can check out my myspace profile if you want:
> 
> It wont let me do a url on here for some reason, my myspace is /ranres
> 
> If anybody else is in the same situation, let me know. thanks.




I'm a CP now, been here since February. I actually leave August 18 and I had that same concern... and I ended up in that situation! None of us got along with one of our roommates, so we had a meeting with housing and they ended up moving her, and then 3 roommates didn't like the program so they left, and we got 4 international students to replace them all. 

It's really hard living with a bunch of other people you don't know, and probably the only thing about the program I didn't like... but it was definetly an experience, and that's what you're here for! Make the most of it and you should be fine


----------



## Disabelle

i'm not gonna lie...i love my roommates sooo much and we decided not to talk about august 11th yet b/c we will get too sad! my immediate roommate and i are THE best of friends and we have a great time with our other roommates. it's all about the luck of the draw and i am soo glad i was majorly lucky on move-in day!


----------



## MissHolly

Can you print at the computer labs for the CPers? Is there a cost?


----------



## PrincessJen09

I am back again because my time for applying is coming quickly.  Here are the questions I have right now...

1. I know there are 1, 2 ,3 and 4 bedroom apartments, but are there always two people in one bedroom?

2. Can you ask to work in a specific park?  For example, I would LOVE to work in Magic Kingdom or Epcot.  Can I request those?

3.  Will my boyfriend and I be able to see each other often?  I am worried that we will have different work schedules and never be able to see each other.

4. Finally, do employees get a discount on the merchandise?

I am applying for Spring 07 if that makes a difference for any of the questions.


----------



## Joanna71985

PrincessJen09 said:
			
		

> I am back again because my time for applying is coming quickly.  Here are the questions I have right now...
> 
> 1. I know there are 1, 2 ,3 and 4 bedroom apartments, but are there always two people in one bedroom?
> 
> 2. Can you ask to work in a specific park?  For example, I would LOVE to work in Magic Kingdom or Epcot.  Can I request those?
> 
> 3.  Will my boyfriend and I be able to see each other often?  I am worried that we will have different work schedules and never be able to see each other.
> 
> 4. Finally, do employees get a discount on the merchandise?
> 
> I am applying for Spring 07 if that makes a difference for any of the questions.



1. Yes there is always 2 people per bedroom.

2. I don't believe it is possible. I believe they have already placed you by the time you check in.

3. That probably won't be answered until you get your schedules, but I am sure you will have time to see each other.

4. Yes you do. I believe it is 20% off.


----------



## coasterj

I was reading the sylabi(sp?) for Disney Communication and Organizational Leadership. Was just wondering how hard the courses were in your opinions of you or people you have talked to that have taken them. Another question is i know they schedule around your classes but do you get more hours if you dont take classses?

Thanks for opinions and help
(only 7 days til my flight)


----------



## DLDan

Hi there this is my first post. My name is Dan and I am looking forward to chatting with everyone and having a good time  

  Well I really want to do the program. I was wondering if Disney does any open house event for the CP>? I may be in Florida in August and thought it would be neat to see the apartments and talk to a few CP's ... but would Disney be ok with this or help me... or would I be on my own>? I thought maybe I could meet people on forums and such that are doing the CP and wouldnt mind showing me around (If that isnt too creepy ). Any help you guys can give me regarding Disney's policy on visitors interested in the College program would be VERY Helpful  

Also, does anyone know if there are any forums or websites out there dedicated to Spring 07 CP or is it too early Anyone else here possibly doing the spring 07 program>? 

Like I said , THANK YOU and I am looking forward to lots of fun on the site.

Auf,

Danny


----------



## actingeek

Hey, I am scheduled to do operations in the fall college program (I leave in 22 days!). I can't wait,but I have a question if anyone knows. I have heard about people switching to character performer after they get down there and I was wondering how that works. I'm a musical theatre major and performance is my passion so I would rather do that if I could. Thanks


----------



## Joanna71985

actingeek said:
			
		

> Hey, I am scheduled to do operations in the fall college program (I leave in 22 days!). I can't wait,but I have a question if anyone knows. I have heard about people switching to character performer after they get down there and I was wondering how that works. I'm a musical theatre major and performance is my passion so I would rather do that if I could. Thanks



Usually people switch after they audition at the end of the CP. If they switch, it's because they are a dead ringer for a character or they are extremely short/tall.


----------



## actingeek

Thanks.....how tall is extremely tall? I'm 6'5".......are there any characters that size?


----------



## Joanna71985

Yes there are characters that tall. And that is a good height. But remember- this doesn't always happen. If it doesn't, just audition at the end of the program.


----------



## actingeek

Sorry to ask so many questions............I was wondering if they ever ask you what your preference would be as to where you work. I'm in operations and would really love to work as a guide (or whatever the people who talk throughout the ride are called) on the great movie ride. I love old movies and performance is my forte. Will I have the chance to tell them that that is what I would like to do if possible?


----------



## truebelievers

Just reading through this thread is getting me so excited about the CP -- and I haven't even applied yet! But if everything goes as planned, I'll be looking into being down there for Spring Advantage 2007 (Jan-Aug).   

I do have a question, though: are admissions big on work experience? I know it's definitely helpful if you know your way around a cash register and how to interact with guests. Truth is, I haven't had a lot of work experience, even though I _have _done some volunteer work. Do you think, even if I wind up having a stellar interview, that this will significantly hinder my chances of making the cut?


----------



## Joanna71985

No not at all. The fact is, when I applied for my first CP, that was my first real job-ever. So don't worry about it at all.


----------



## truebelievers

Thanks! That's a very big relief for me.    Besides, the more you think about it, Disney is all you need as work experience -- just think how impressive that looks on a resume!


----------



## truebelievers

Let me just take a survey: between the two, would you rather do the CP during Spring Advantage or Fall Advantage and WHY?


----------



## WDWFan4Life

I was wondering if there is any chance of meeting Robert Iger while on the CP or other Disney executives. I think it would be really fun to be able to meet the CEO and talk to him about the company. So far I'm a fan of his and would like to be able to congratulate him on being the CEO and ask him to keep up the good work. Also I hope to be doing the CP in the Spring so if anyone would like to talk my s/n is gqman87 and since i cant post urls yet my myspace is  the myspace address followed by /dlaser.


----------



## Joanna71985

truebelievers said:
			
		

> Let me just take a survey: between the two, would you rather do the CP during Spring Advantage or Fall Advantage and WHY?



I have done both. I did Spring 2005 (Jan 12-Aug 5) and am currently on Fall Advantage 2006. I would have to definitely say Fall Advantage. You get to be down here for the holidays. There is no better time to be down here.


----------



## AladdinJay

I have another question.  I was reading the website about who is eligible for hte program and it said this:



> 2. Meet Their School's Requirements for Participation
> Students also must meet any additional criteria their school requires for participation in our program. Schools will be contacted to verify eligibility.



My school will not offer my any credit for it, so obviously that means as far as I know, that my school has no rules about it.  Does that mean that my school won't let anybody go?  Do most schools have rules about this program?  That part confused me.


----------



## actingeek

My school isn't giving me any credit for it either.....basically, it means that to do it you have to take a semester off and probably fill out a form to be readmitted....you would need to talk to probably your registrar to see how your school would handle it....I go down Aug. 23rd and they told me just to fill out a form online in october and they guarenteed that I would get my full financial aid back....Just ask your school, they'll probably work with you.


----------



## AladdinJay

Well, the good thing for me is that I will have graduated already when I do it (because, I simply cannot take a semester off when I'm so close to graduating).  So, I'm doing it fall of 2007, after I graduate this year.  So I won't need to talk to anybody to my school about it all.

I was just wondering that since my school gives no credit for it, if when Disney contacts my school asking for elibigility, if they will automatically say that nobody can do the program.


----------



## Joanna71985

No. Other people have done the CP and not gotten any credit for it.


----------



## AladdinJay

That's good.  So, what will my school tell Disney?  That there are no rules for it?  I'm just afraid my school will instantly tell Disney that they give no credit for it and that nobody from the school can go, even if other schools have allowed students to go with no credit.  Everytime I mentioned it to anybody at my school the idea was really shot down, they hated the idea!  So I just have this feeling that when Disney asks my school, they will tell them to go away!


----------



## actingeek

It's not really up to your school in the end, especially if you've already graduated. The only thing the school does is verify that you are (or were in your case) a student there and your GPA. They can't lie. You don't need your college's "permission" to go.


----------



## AladdinJay

So my school has no power to say "No, X can't go?"  That's good!

I thought of another question.  Do they require you to bring any paperwork as far as medical history goes?  Do I need to get a physical before I go?  I had one very recently.  Also, when you are down there, do they do any medical things on you to make sure you are healthy enough to take on the role?


----------



## TSR6

Well, it's really not permission - It's more of a "you must be within good acedemic standing" with your school.  Different schools have different guidelines to what good standing may be.  Some schools it is just "passing" - other schools it is a 2.0+ grade average.


----------



## PartOfYourWorld

I'm definitely going to apply for the cp for next spring.  Do you all think I'd have a better chance of getting the role that really want (costuming) if I did the e-presentation as soon as it was available, or will it probably not make a difference and I should just wait an extra month or so until they come to my school?  Has anyone done the e-presentation and then gone to the school presentation anyway?  BTW, I'd still love _any_ info on the costuming role if anyone has any!


----------



## Joanna71985

I have. For the Fall 2006 presentation, I did the e-presentation (because I wanted to attendant an audition, and my school's presentation was 2+ weeks after the audition I wanted to attendant). So I did that, and then I attended my school's presentations just for fun. And I would also say do the presentation ASAP (just my opinion).


----------



## teh fish

PartOfYourWorld,

the costuming role means either working at the Cast Member Zoom buildings (costuming locations for Cast Members) or the entertainment area (costuming for entertainment CMs, ie characters and parades).

Prolly means you wash the costumes or help with costuming checkout.


----------



## Joanna71985

Hey teh fish, if you haven't left already, have a safe trip back home.


----------



## C.C.H.M.

Also with the Costuming roll you help do minor repairs.  Sewing on buttons and the like.  I think, the best way to get the roll is to apply as fast as you can, even if it means the e-presentation.  Which is seriously just a video that tells you about the CP program.  Wonderful selling tool, but not a lot of information.  Then you set up the phone interview like anyone else.  I tried with the e-presentation, and didn't make it.  Good luck to you though!!  I hope you get it!


----------



## PartOfYourWorld

Thanks so much for all the help everyone!  I guess that means I'll be applying the second they put the application up... : )!  I have a really strong background in sewing (what I hope to be teaching once I graduate) and have even worked at a drycleaners before so maybe that'll help a little.  I can hope at least!  Sorry to hear you didn't get in C.C.H.M. Thanks for the luck though because I'll def be needing it.


----------



## Mirage

I agree, hop on the e-presentation opportunity first chance you get. I think it does give you a better chance at getting what you want. Also, don't forget to mention your sewing background in your phone interview and mention that you'd really enjoy the costuming role. They like it when applicants know what they'd really like to do on the program.


----------



## Sehsun

I was just wondering if anyone knew the approximate dates for the Fall CP.  I am interested in doing the Fall 2007 CP.  I know that the dates are usually from August to January, but is it early January or mid-January?

I want to go to grad school and if possible, start a program in the spring.  Usually grad school programs in the spring start in early January.  What happens if the grad school program starts towards the end of the CP?  Will the people in charge of the CP allow me to end the program early if I have legitimate reasons (i.e., school)?

(The grad school I am planning to go is not the current school I'm enrolled in now.  I also will have graduated by the time I plan to do the CP.)


----------



## Simba

I'm not sure about the whole Grad Student situation but the Fall CP runs from August-Septmember until the beginning of January.  I think people arrive anywhere between August 10 and September 11 and then check out days are January 3 and 5.


----------



## AladdinJay

I have two more questions!!

1.  I am thinking about doing fall advantage 2007.  However, there is an event in June I simply cannot miss.  So, is there a date that I can go down toward the end of June or even July?  Or, if you do the advantage, do you have to go down in May?

2.  Also, do they require you to bring any paperwork as far as medical history goes? Do I need to get a physical before I go? I had one very recently. Also, when you are down there, do they do any medical things on you to make sure you are healthy enough to take on the role?


----------



## Joanna71985

AladdinJay said:
			
		

> I have two more questions!!
> 
> 1.  I am thinking about doing fall advantage 2007.  However, there is an event in June I simply cannot miss.  So, is there a date that I can go down toward the end of June or even July?  Or, if you do the advantage, do you have to go down in May?
> 
> 2.  Also, do they require you to bring any paperwork as far as medical history goes? Do I need to get a physical before I go? I had one very recently. Also, when you are down there, do they do any medical things on you to make sure you are healthy enough to take on the role?



1. This year, advantage was in May. 

2. No, you don't need a physical.


----------



## AladdinJay

So it's pretty much May or August?  I would love to start in May but I can't because of something in June, so it stinks that I have to delay it for 3 months for something that would only take a few hours.  There's no way I could come down in July?  

I heard they do a brief medical exam when you get there to make sure you are healthy enough to do it.  Is that true?


----------



## Joanna71985

AladdinJay said:
			
		

> So it's pretty much May or August?  I would love to start in May but I can't because of something in June, so it stinks that I have to delay it for 3 months for something that would only take a few hours.  There's no way I could come down in July?
> 
> I heard they do a brief medical exam when you get there to make sure you are healthy enough to do it.  Is that true?



No, there is no physical. And there are no dates in July. I believe the quarter schools come in June, though.


----------



## DLDan

Hey there! I have a few questions   I originally was going to apply for Operations or Merch or Hospitality. Recently though, I have ben thinking about how much fun it could be to be in entertainment. I am 6'2'' and a guy. I was wondering, what are my chances of getting into entertainment. I have never had dance classes or anything like that. Would I be a character>??? Are there any characters that tall>? I have a picture if that would help>? Also , would applying for entertainment and waiting for the audition lessen my chance of getting into the program because they will fill spots while I am waiting for the audition and if I dont get entertainment will there not be any spots for me in operations...ets>? Hopefully that makes sense! THANK YOU ALL


----------



## Joanna71985

DLDan said:
			
		

> Hey there! I have a few questions   I originally was going to apply for Operations or Merch or Hospitality. Recently though, I have ben thinking about how much fun it could be to be in entertainment. I am 6'2'' and a guy. I was wondering, what are my chances of getting into entertainment. I have never had dance classes or anything like that. Would I be a character>??? Are there any characters that tall>? I have a picture if that would help>? Also , would applying for entertainment and waiting for the audition lessen my chance of getting into the program because they will fill spots while I am waiting for the audition and if I dont get entertainment will there not be any spots for me in operations...ets>? Hopefully that makes sense! THANK YOU ALL



Yes, there are characters at 6'2. And no, waiting for the audition does not lessen your chance. So I would say go for it. Good luck.


----------



## AladdinJay

You know those performers on the Great Movie Ride?  Are those CP'ers?  I would LOVE to do that.


----------



## teh fish

^yes, they are.  They have to learn a looooong script and do it perfectly.  One person I know wasn't able to and they put him at One's Man Dream.


----------



## AladdinJay

Does that go under Operations?


----------



## teh fish

yes. Booyah (message was too short)


----------



## actingeek

Is there a way to request a specific ride? I'm in operations arriving on the 23rd but I had put entertainment as my preference during the interview........can I ask to be put somewhere at check-in?


----------



## AladdinJay

I'm wondering the same thing.  If I pick Operations, is it luck of the draw?  I would love to do the movie ride, but if I pick it do I have the same chance of getting that than I do say, Dumbo?


----------



## DLDan

Hello everyone! Well I just applied for Spring 07 and I have my phone interview on Monday! I am really excited.... and also VERY NERVOUS  I was wondering if any alumni out there could give me an idea of what they will ask  I know that it is probably somwhere in the forum.... but I do not have time to look back through tons of pages! THANKS EVERYONE


----------



## teh fish

There is no way to request attractions/roles. They know what you are doing before you even arrive; it's all based on what areas need more CMs.


----------



## Mirage

Ooo.. haha. I haven't even thought of where I'll be working. I'm in operations too, and I'm flying in next Saturday. My interviewer said she was going to suggest me for ad/lib and the follow up call also said yea, my app was suggesting that area. I wonder if they'll put me somewhere completely different, or if it's hello Tiki Room! XD

DLDan: Um. I think somewhere in this post the exact questions are posted, but they're seriously not brain teasers. It's mostly stuff about yourself, what your current job/school is like, what you might do in particular situations on the job, etcetera. Take some time to relax before the call is scheduled, you'll do fine. It's no biggie.  (I watched some SpongeBob beforehand, so I'd be in a ..cheery mood. Heh. I'm lame.)

Wow, I can't believe they're interviewing for 07 already..


----------



## igo4yellin

Hey all I'm driving down Friday.  I'll arrive Saturday night.  Going to Universal all day Sunday.  Checking in for my CP monday morning.

Custodial

20/m/nj

AIM: igo4yellin


----------



## Joanna71985

igo4yellin said:
			
		

> Hey all I'm driving down Friday.  I'll arrive Saturday night.  Going to Universal all day Sunday.  Checking in for my CP monday morning.
> 
> Custodial
> 
> 20/m/nj
> 
> AIM: igo4yellin



Hey Igo. Good luck with checking in.


----------



## truebelievers

I'm just curious if there are any kinds of organizations, clubs, groups, societies, etc. for CP CMs.  

Thanks in advance.


----------



## hidmickey:myantidrug

What questions do they ask you on your interview specifically?


----------



## Joanna71985

hidmickey:myantidrug said:
			
		

> What questions do they ask you on your interview specifically?



They ask you questions specifically to the roles you selected. They also ask general questions. These are questions like: "good memories from a job" and stuff like that.


----------



## Tinkerbell_Girl

I was thinking about doing the CP in Fall 2007.

Do they have a age limit? I would be 24 in the fall of 07. Is that too old to do the CP?

Also will they let you live by yourself? I don't know if I would want to share a apartment with people I don't know.  

TIA!


----------



## Joanna71985

Tinkerbell_Girl said:
			
		

> I was thinking about doing the CP in Fall 2007.
> 
> Do they have a age limit? I would be 24 in the fall of 07. Is that too old to do the CP?
> 
> Also will they let you live by yourself? I don't know if I would want to share a apartment with people I don't know.
> 
> TIA!



No there is no age limit. You just have to be in school. And no, you can not live alone. The minimum amount of people is 2 in a 1-br.


----------



## PartOfYourWorld

I just wanted to thank you guys for all the great help and info on here!  I've been accepted for the Spring 07 program!  I'm _soooo_ excited!  I'll be working operations which is great!!!!!!  Thanks again...I really appreciate it!


----------



## Sehsun

Hello everybody,
I've got a couple questions regarding the apartments in the CP.

*1) Do you get a preference for the kind of apartment you want to live in (i.e., 1-bedroom, 2-bedroom, etc.)?*  I would prefer a 1-bedroom.

*2) Are the apartments furnished?*  Would I need to bring my own desk, dresser, bookshelves, etc.?

TIA!


----------



## teh fish

*1) Do you get a preference for the kind of apartment you want to live in (i.e., 1-bedroom, 2-bedroom, etc.)?*  I would prefer a 1-bedroom.

When you check-in, they ask what bedroom you prefer.  I was there really early in the morning and got my preference.

*2) Are the apartments furnished?*  Would I need to bring my own desk, dresser, bookshelves, etc.?
The apartments are finished.  No desk, but they have dressers, a bed, and a nightstand.


----------



## LilAlice18

Good luck to everyone who is applying to be in the CP!! It sounds like a lot of fun & I was going to do it, but I decided to just wait until I graduated to work at Disney!!


----------



## Dustin

I just got accepted to Spring 2007!!!!...He told me after the interview...now I'm just waiting for my letter to see what role I'm doing.


----------



## Joanna71985

Dustin said:
			
		

> I just got accepted to Spring 2007!!!!...He told me after the interview...now I'm just waiting for my letter to see what role I'm doing.



Congrats! That is great.


----------



## imagineerhopefull

I've got a question about when Disney informs you about whether or not you've been accepted into the program. I already did my interview and they said that it typically takes about two weeks for them to get back to you. However, I plan on going to the entertainment audition in late october/early november. Will I still be informed that I've been accepted into the program, though my roll is still pending, or will they just wait till after I audition to tell me whether or not I've been accepted into the program, even if I don't get picked to be in entertainment?


----------



## SweaterInJune

You'll probably find out within 2 weeks after your audition because they won't assign you until your application process is complete.  They used to tell the people who get cast in Entertainment at regional auditions the night of the sudition, but I don't know if they're doing that anymore.   Anyhow, don't expect to hear anything until after you complete the application process which if you're going for entertainment, includes the audition.  Hope it goes well for you!


----------



## imagineerhopefull

Darn, so I won't be finding out till mid to late november? That's no fun.


----------



## Joanna71985

You won't find out until after your audition. I didn't find out that I was accepted until late April, more then a month after my audition and several months after my interview (I interviewed in Jan, I believe).


----------



## WDWFan4Life

I have a question about scheduling an interview after you attend the presentation. I plan on attending a presentation on October 12, and the school I have to go to is about an hr and 40 mins away from my school. Then the next day I have a mid-term at 11:15 at my school. So I'm going to need to go from my school to the other school to attend the presentation on the 12th and then go back that night take my test and go back to the other school for the interview. So I was wondering if its possible to have an interview either after 2 or 3 or early in the morning. If anyone can help I would appreciate it.


----------



## Joanna71985

WDWFan4Life said:
			
		

> I have a question about scheduling an interview after you attend the presentation. I plan on attending a presentation on October 12, and the school I have to go to is about an hr and 40 mins away from my school. Then the next day I have a mid-term at 11:15 at my school. So I'm going to need to go from my school to the other school to attend the presentation on the 12th and then go back that night take my test and go back to the other school for the interview. So I was wondering if its possible to have an interview either after 2 or 3 or early in the morning. If anyone can help I would appreciate it.



No it's not unfortunately. They only do the interviews during normal hours.


----------



## WDWFan4Life

Thanks for responding, so what are the normal times for the interviews, the presentation on October 12th is at 5 p.m. so when would they have interview times for the next day. Also how long do the interviews usually take because if I could go to my interview and then leave straight from there to my school depending on the time I could probably make it back to school in time for my interview.


----------



## Joanna71985

WDWFan4Life said:
			
		

> Thanks for responding, so what are the normal times for the interviews, the presentation on October 12th is at 5 p.m. so when would they have interview times for the next day. Also how long do the interviews usually take because if I could go to my interview and then leave straight from there to my school depending on the time I could probably make it back to school in time for my interview.



Well, the interviews are usually done over the phone. So it would be during hours like 9-6, or something like that. And it usually would be the day after the presentation.


----------



## SweaterInJune

Have they switched to only phone interviews now?  The group interviews were so much fun!  I do believe that the phone interviews are much more professional though...at least mine was.


----------



## DLDan

Hello. I had a quick question about language proficiency tests for foreign languages. Are the tests to see if you are conversational or fluent>? I know a lot of French and Italian and a little German... so I was wondering how hard the tests were  Thanks


----------



## Hogbunny

I've never taken the exam myself, but my roommate on my last program did and she said it was conversational. It's really not that bad I guess, cause she wasn't even close to fluent, but she knew enough to get by and still got her badge.


----------



## DLDan

THANKS for the info HB  Anyone else have any more info>?


----------



## Joanna71985

I would assume that it would be enough to be able to speak conversationaly with people. And the interviews are done over the phone (except the ASL one, obviously).


----------



## SweaterInJune

No, but I'm wondering too because I'd like to try for a couple of them! I love languages...


----------



## Joanna71985

I hope to get one someday for ASL.


----------



## AladdinJay

What are you guys talking about with the language thing?  Is that with the CP?


----------



## Joanna71985

AladdinJay said:
			
		

> What are you guys talking about with the language thing?  Is that with the CP?



It's for anyone, really. It's the flags that people wear on the nametags.


----------



## theblondebee

there is not going to be a presentation at my school until november is that soon enough for me to get into the spring 2007 or would i have to wait until the fall??


----------



## Joanna71985

theblondebee said:
			
		

> there is not going to be a presentation at my school until november is that soon enough for me to get into the spring 2007 or would i have to wait until the fall??



You should be fine for Spring 2007. And you could do an E-presentation if you wanted to do it sooner.


----------



## WDWFan4Life

Since my presentation is about 2 weeks away now, I was wondering how easy it is to schedule a phone interview for the next day. I have a midterm the following day at 11:15 until 12:10 and was wondering if I would be able to schedule a phone interview for somewhere after 1.


----------



## Hogbunny

theblondebee said:
			
		

> there is not going to be a presentation at my school until november is that soon enough for me to get into the spring 2007 or would i have to wait until the fall??




Yeah, you'll be fine. I'm a rep this semester, and I'm not having my presentation until November either. Heck, when I interviewed the first time, I didn't interview until April 12th, and went on the Fall program. For some reason, the interviews are always so late in my state.


----------



## Hogbunny

WDWFan4Life said:
			
		

> Since my presentation is about 2 weeks away now, I was wondering how easy it is to schedule a phone interview for the next day. I have a midterm the following day at 11:15 until 12:10 and was wondering if I would be able to schedule a phone interview for somewhere after 1.



They're very good about working with your schedule. They'll bend over backwards to make sure you get that interview.


----------



## WDWFan4Life

Thanks for the reply Hogbunny, but now I have another question for anyone that may be able to provide me with some answers. I went to my co-op office today and was discussing the College Program with them and they told me that my school wouldn't give me credits for it, because due to my major which is accounting I would have to have taken a total of 84 credits to receive credit. They did tell me though that if its something I really want to do to go do it and have a great time, but they also said it may affect my full time status and that could cause a problem for any loans I have, which may cause them to become due. So I was wondering if anyone else was in this kind of situation and could provide me some guidance, because the internship is something I really want to do and I've already met people that I'm looking forward to getting to know down there, so my mind is pretty much made up that I am going to do this if I get in, I just want to get other people's opinions.


----------



## Dustin

I just got accepted a fw weeks ago for the  Spring 2007. I got me thinking about different things i might want to do while I'm down there. One of them is check out the backstages of the theme parks. For anyone who has done the CP before, can go backstage to hte theme parks?....FOr example If I worked at MGM-studios but wanted to check out backstage epcot or MK, could I do that? Would it be easy or a pain in the butt?

thanks
~dustin


----------



## Joanna71985

Dustin said:
			
		

> I just got accepted a fw weeks ago for the  Spring 2007. I got me thinking about different things i might want to do while I'm down there. One of them is check out the backstages of the theme parks. For anyone who has done the CP before, can go backstage to hte theme parks?....FOr example If I worked at MGM-studios but wanted to check out backstage epcot or MK, could I do that? Would it be easy or a pain in the butt?
> 
> thanks
> ~dustin



You're technically not supposed to. They don't want people walking around backstage if they don't have to. The backstage areas are for people working.


----------



## MissSpooky

hi all I just joined the boards the other day and it took me some time to read thru this thread. I'm really thinking about doing spring advantage. I just am worried about losing my insurence since I won't be in school. Is there anyone who has had to deal with that? Oh and if you get a role in entertainment what would you actually be doing? And one last thing... people talk about auditioning at the end of their CP. What is that for? To stay on as a regular CM or what. Sorry I have so many questions and really trying to decide to do it! TIA


----------



## Joanna71985

MissSpooky said:
			
		

> hi all I just joined the boards the other day and it took me some time to read thru this thread. I'm really thinking about doing spring advantage. I just am worried about losing my insurence since I won't be in school. Is there anyone who has had to deal with that? Oh and if you get a role in entertainment what would you actually be doing? And one last thing... people talk about auditioning at the end of their CP. What is that for? To stay on as a regular CM or what. Sorry I have so many questions and really trying to decide to do it! TIA



If you get entertainment, you could either be a character attendant or character performer. A character attendant assists the characters and helps the guests with photos and stuff like that. And a character performer, well you get the idea. As for the audition at the end of the CP, this allows CPs to extend for an additional 6 months (hopefully in entertainment). You would still be a CP (unless you change status).


----------



## Sehsun

I am planning to apply for Fall 2007's CP and would really love to work in the Entertainment role.

What if the the CP reps don't come to my school until late spring (e.g., April 2007), but the auditions are held before the presentation at my school?  

Can I do the audition before the interview?  
Or would it be better to do the e-presentation before the audition?


----------



## Joanna71985

Sehsun said:
			
		

> I am planning to apply for Fall 2007's CP and would really love to work in the Entertainment role.
> 
> What if the the CP reps don't come to my school until late spring (e.g., April 2007), but the auditions are held before the presentation at my school?
> 
> Can I do the audition before the interview?
> Or would it be better to do the e-presentation before the audition?



You have to have done the presentation/interview before the audition. So I would say do the e-presentation.


----------



## MissSpooky

thanks for the info. I guess this weekend on top of 2 papers and such I need to decide if I'm gonna go for it!


----------



## WDWFan4Life

I went to my co-op office today and was discussing the College Program with them and they told me that my school wouldn't give me credits for it, because due to my major which is accounting I would have to have taken a total of 84 credits to receive credit. They did tell me though that if its something I really want to do to go do it and have a great time, but they also said it may affect my full time status and that could cause a problem for any loans I have, which may cause them to become due. So I was wondering if anyone else was in this kind of situation and could provide me some guidance, because the internship is something I really want to do and I've already met people that I'm looking forward to getting to know down there, so my mind is pretty much made up that I am going to do this if I get in, I just want to get other people's opinions.


----------



## Joanna71985

MissSpooky said:
			
		

> thanks for the info. I guess this weekend on top of 2 papers and such I need to decide if I'm gonna go for it!



Good luck!


----------



## MissSpooky

I was just wondering for those people who take their cars. Is it worth it to drive it down? And is there anyother way other than driving across country that people use to get it there? I know I will want my car while I'm there if I get the advantage program for sure, but driving all the way from Ca is a big thing!


----------



## linklewtt

what should you wear to an interview? white button up shirt with tie? or something more casual yet nice like a collared shirt? what kind of pants as well? i'm a guy btw.


----------



## DLDan

MissSpooky said:
			
		

> I was just wondering for those people who take their cars. Is it worth it to drive it down? And is there anyother way other than driving across country that people use to get it there? I know I will want my car while I'm there if I get the advantage program for sure, but driving all the way from Ca is a big thing!



Another option is to ship your car and pick it up at Orlando Int. airport! Thats what I am doing and I live in Northern Cali .... 44 hours away! I got a discounted rate ....so I am not sure how much a regular shipping cost is ... but mine was 200.00.


----------



## MissSpooky

i have been on the internet searching and the cheapest I found was $900 something. Do you have the name of the place you are using. $200 sounds like a deal. Even if it's a little more I think it's a shot! TIA


----------



## DLDan

Sorry to mislead!!!, The place I am using is discounting my shipping because we know people who own the company. Most of the prices I have seen are in the 800.00 range. Which is a lot. I figured for a few days on the road and hotel costs it would be like 500.00 so I guess its just if its worth it. If anyone here has AAA The company they refer you to is a very good one and I believe they will do it for cheaper if you agree to drop it off at one of their main locations and then pick it up at a main location. I think that saves you a couple hundred. Miss Spooky if you pm me I can try and find some of the links to different websites I have found!


----------



## FSUDisneyGirl

anybody know anyone who is keeping some sort of online journal of their wdwcp experience?  i've found a few, and they're lots of fun to read!

please let me know- i'm hoping to do the wdwcp in the spring, and i'm trying to get any info i can!  reading the journals is fun!


----------



## MissSpooky

I was just talking to someone else the other day and they were talking about a Ductorate degree from the program. What is it and do they still do them because I can't find any info on it.


----------



## Joanna71985

MissSpooky said:
			
		

> I was just talking to someone else the other day and they were talking about a Ductorate degree from the program. What is it and do they still do them because I can't find any info on it.



I'm not positive, but think that is what you receive when you successfully complete one of the classes.


----------



## ohana626

Hi everyone!   
I'm new to this board- I'm applying for an internship for the Spring Quarter program, and I was thinking about a job in Operations. I was thinking about requesting a job at Pirates of the Caribbean- how popular is that one? I read where the Tower of Terror and the HM are 1 and 2... and forgive me if somebody's already answered this one.


----------



## Joanna71985

ohana626 said:
			
		

> Hi everyone!
> I'm new to this board- I'm applying for an internship for the Spring Quarter program, and I was thinking about a job in Operations. I was thinking about requesting a job at Pirates of the Caribbean- how popular is that one? I read where the Tower of Terror and the HM are 1 and 2... and forgive me if somebody's already answered this one.



Hi. Welcome to DIS.   But to answer your question- if you get operations you get put wherever they put you. You can mention where you would _like_ to work, but it's not guaranteed. But since it isn't a popular attraction, you may have a good shot if you got ops.


----------



## ohana626

Thank you for your reply! I didn't mean to give the impression that I wouldn't work anywhere else; I will, gladly! I was just wondering if a lot of people request it. Thanks again!


----------



## Darth Sidious

hey there everyone.  im not really new to the dis boards but new to the college boards.  i just got my acceptance letter for spring of '07 working operations.  im mad excited and stuff.  just thought id mention it


----------



## Darth Sidious

i also forgot to mention a few things.  i did my phone interview friday september 22nd and sent in my application and checklist 2 days later and got the acceptance today.  that was fast compared to how long it took some people here.  and i read about the space mtn question and i didn't get asked that. any ideas y?


----------



## MissSpooky

I just had a question for those who have done it b4. The position you get, does it ever change. Or do you stay in the same place the whole time you're there. Like you work at a certain ride, do you change to something else during your program?


----------



## Joanna71985

MissSpooky said:
			
		

> I just had a question for those who have done it b4. The position you get, does it ever change. Or do you stay in the same place the whole time you're there. Like you work at a certain ride, do you change to something else during your program?



You normally stay in the same area. For example, if you do operations you would stay in the same area (like Fantasyland, for ex.) but could work more then one ride (which you do) but in other areas work just one ride (Splash Mt in Frontierland, for example). But in merchandise you can get deployed. I worked merch at Fantasyland and also did merch at Liberty Square, Adventureland, and Main Street. And of course in entertainment you work all 4 parks. Make sense?


----------



## MissSpooky

perfect sense thanks! I just tried to schedule my interview and they told me to call back tomorrow to see if my application was in the system. I'm that much closer I guess. I wish the character auditions were closer!


----------



## Darth Sidious

since we r on the topic of of where to be placed and stuff i have a question.  i got accepted to operations which includes fastpass takers, park greeters and i think also people in the parking lot.  so lets say i get put in the mgm parking lot.... will i stay there for 5 months? or could i be working fastpass at everest but then like 3 weeks later, stay at the mgm parking lot?


----------



## Joanna71985

Darth Sidious said:
			
		

> since we r on the topic of of where to be placed and stuff i have a question.  i got accepted to operations which includes fastpass takers, park greeters and i think also people in the parking lot.  so lets say i get put in the mgm parking lot.... will i stay there for 5 months? or could i be working fastpass at everest but then like 3 weeks later, stay at the mgm parking lot?



No. You would stay in one area. If you got MGM parking, you would stay there at MGM parking. If you got EE, you would stay at EE. Besides, those are 2 different areas altogether. They may both be under operations, but parking and attractions are different. Both have different training.


----------



## Darth Sidious

ok so then lets say i have everest fastpass would i be moved to like... ToT fastpass?  and also when i say parking i don't mean the tram, i mean telling people where to park


----------



## Joanna71985

Darth Sidious said:
			
		

> ok so then lets say i have everest fastpass would i be moved to like... ToT fastpass?  and also when i say parking i don't mean the tram, i mean telling people where to park



No, you wouldn't move. You stay in the one park, in the one area, at the assigned attraction(s). And parking includes the tram, and placing the cars.


----------



## Darth Sidious

so when u say attraction(s) what do u mean by that? i can be at more than 1?


----------



## Joanna71985

Darth Sidious said:
			
		

> so when u say attraction(s) what do u mean by that? i can be at more than 1?



Some areas train you at more then one. For example- Fantasyland ops. You can work from 3-9 attractions. Or you would work just one attraction. For example- Splash Mountain in Frontierland. You just work that ride.


----------



## Darth Sidious

so they can give me as broad an area as like tomorrowland or they give me as specific as dumbo?


----------



## Joanna71985

Darth Sidious said:
			
		

> so they can give me as broad an area as like tomorrowland or they give me as specific as dumbo?



Yes. Except that Dumbo goes with other Fantasyland attractions.


----------



## Darth Sidious

ok so i can be given tomorrowland and be anywhere in tomorrowland for those 5 months? but nowhere else in the park?  sry for sounding like a complete retard but this stuff is mad confusing for those of us newbies


----------



## teh fish

What will happen is you get assigned a park, and area, then an attraction.  Some attractions are linked together.  In Adventureland, you get the Magic Carpets of Aladdin, Tiki Room, and Swiss Family Treehouse.  If the attraction is large enough, you'll only be trained on it, as in learning only the Jungle Cruise, despite it also being in Adventureland.


----------



## disneychickforever

Now people have said that they did the "Great Movie Ride"  Thats the ride where someone drives the cart, gets pushed offby some villian dude, and comes back later, right?  Which one do I check to be able to work on that ride?


----------



## Joanna71985

disneychickforever said:
			
		

> Now people have said that they did the "Great Movie Ride"  Thats the ride where someone drives the cart, gets pushed offby some villian dude, and comes back later, right?  Which one do I check to be able to work on that ride?



GMR would be under operations. But remember, there's no guarantee of working a particular attraction.


----------



## Salukfan

I'm really interested in doing the CP, but I have some paranoia that's driving me crazy.  I really have no way to get to a campus presentation-- are my chances lessened by doing the e-presentation instead?  

One more question.  I've been reading a bit about the program, and some pages of this thread, but I'm a bit confused on the roomate situation.  Do you room with the people you go into the building with?  There's no "this is who you'll be with, blah blah" type of letter?  I may be doing this with a couple friends, so this would really help me get over some of my "OMGWON'TSEEYOU" issues. 

Thanks!


----------



## Joanna71985

Salukfan said:
			
		

> I'm really interested in doing the CP, but I have some paranoia that's driving me crazy.  I really have no way to get to a campus presentation-- are my chances lessened by doing the e-presentation instead?
> 
> One more question.  I've been reading a bit about the program, and some pages of this thread, but I'm a bit confused on the roomate situation.  Do you room with the people you go into the building with?  There's no "this is who you'll be with, blah blah" type of letter?  I may be doing this with a couple friends, so this would really help me get over some of my "OMGWON'TSEEYOU" issues.
> 
> Thanks!



Hi there. Welcome to DIS.  First question- no, it doesn't lessen your chances doing an E-presentation. I did one for my 2nd CP, and I was accepted. So don't worry about that. And 2nd, you are more then likely to room with people who are in line with you. But if you are going with friends, they will try to put you together.


----------



## MissSpooky

I wish I was going with some friends. But how are the people in the program?I mean of course there are roomate horror stories but for the most part is everyone in the program pretty cool and OK to live with. I hope I didn't just open up a whole can fo worms. ff to schedule my interview:


----------



## Joanna71985

MissSpooky said:
			
		

> I wish I was going with some friends. But how are the people in the program?I mean of course there are roomate horror stories but for the most part is everyone in the program pretty cool and OK to live with. I hope I didn't just open up a whole can fo worms. ff to schedule my interview:



People have been pretty good, at least the ones I've known.


----------



## MissSpooky

That's good to know. I just have this fear of being stuck for 7-8 mos with some strange people & especially sleeping in the same room with anyone who isn't nice. And my g'ma who is trying to some up with any good reason why I shouldn't go. That's what she tried to tell me this morning. "the people might not all be nice. college kids." She has something everyday to try and make me rethink applying and going.... I pretty much just going to miss my lil cat who I can't take with. hmm. maybe i'll sneak him in.... j/k


----------



## Darth Sidious

since im in operations, cani request to be put in a certain part of it?  like tomorrow land or spalsh?  or is it just where ever they want to put me?  also on a side note, i wish i was doing it with friends too but im not.  there is no friends of mine who would do it.  in a way i guess this is good because it gives me the opportunity to make new ones and so on.


----------



## Joanna71985

Darth Sidious said:
			
		

> since im in operations, cani request to be put in a certain part of it?  like tomorrow land or spalsh?  or is it just where ever they want to put me?  also on a side note, i wish i was doing it with friends too but im not.  there is no friends of mine who would do it.  in a way i guess this is good because it gives me the opportunity to make new ones and so on.



You can try to request it, but there is no guarantee.


----------



## MissSpooky

I have a rather important question that I should have thought of sooner. Do you have to take some classes to get the college credit? And if so how much time do they take? My school prob isn't going to give me any credit. But for insurance I need to be in school. I really need my insurance so I'm a little lost on how all that works. I wanna have time to travel around and do things too so I don't wanna be in school and work all the time. TIA


----------



## Joanna71985

MissSpooky said:
			
		

> I have a rather important question that I should have thought of sooner. Do you have to take some classes to get the college credit? And if so how much time do they take? My school prob isn't going to give me any credit. But for insurance I need to be in school. I really need my insurance so I'm a little lost on how all that works. I wanna have time to travel around and do things too so I don't wanna be in school and work all the time. TIA



That depends on your school. For example, my first CP I took one class for credit in addition to the internship. However, I did not take any classes for credit this CP. And the Disney classes are not too bad. They run about 3-4 hours per class and each are once a week.


----------



## MissSpooky

did you have any probs with insurance or anything though since u weren't in "school" for the semester?


----------



## Joanna71985

MissSpooky said:
			
		

> did you have any probs with insurance or anything though since u weren't in "school" for the semester?



No, actually. I was on my parents' insurance for both CPs.


----------



## MissSpooky

that's what i'm on i'm just wondering if it is going to be a nightmare to be on the program and keep it. I hope they don't try and say I'm not in school or something.


----------



## Joanna71985

MissSpooky said:
			
		

> that's what i'm on i'm just wondering if it is going to be a nightmare to be on the program and keep it. I hope they don't try and say I'm not in school or something.



I hope not. The only thing for mine was that I had to be a "full-time" student. And since I got enough credits from the CPs I was (and am). So good luck to you.


----------



## MissSpooky

I really need to talk to someone on that whole end of it but i'm not sure who! Well I have my interview (finally) at 11a Friday. How long does is the interview? And it's with Steve if anyone has had him how is he? Now I'm in freak out mode!


----------



## Joanna71985

MissSpooky said:
			
		

> I really need to talk to someone on that whole end of it but i'm not sure who! Well I have my interview (finally) at 11a Friday. How long does is the interview? And it's with Steve if anyone has had him how is he? Now I'm in freak out mode!



The interview was not too bad. Mine was about 20 minutes, so I would say on average they are about 20-40 minutes long. I'm sure you will do fine. Did you say you were going to audition?


----------



## MissSpooky

I think I'm gonna go ahead and go for it. People have been posting their pics on myspace to see if they look like characters but I don't know about doing that. If I go it's on Nov 8th in San Francisco. It's about a 3 hour drive. I'm starting to freak about that too. Will I have to wait to till after that to be accepted?


----------



## Joanna71985

MissSpooky said:
			
		

> I think I'm gonna go ahead and go for it. People have been posting their pics on myspace to see if they look like characters but I don't know about doing that. If I go it's on Nov 8th in San Francisco. It's about a 3 hour drive. I'm starting to freak about that too. Will I have to wait to till after that to be accepted?



I believe you do. I had to wait a bit after mine to find out. But that was because I didn't get character performer. If you get character performer, you find out much sooner.


----------



## MissSpooky

anyone have any good tips for the interview. mine is at 11a tomorrow and i'm starting to really get nervous. and can you take one of the PI courses if you're not in the program? i'm trying to look at the classes and see what's good


----------



## weirdpaintballr

Does anyone know of any blogs or journals from someone who has done the CP?  I would be really interested to see what people's daily life is like.  Thanks.


----------



## Darth Sidious

Joanna i have a question for you.  i have read somewhere here(i forget where exactly it was) that you said you were HM.  i have been trying all day to figure out what HM stands for.  i even got my parents involved seeing if they can figure it out.  we have not been able to come up with a solution.  so if you wouldn't mind, could you enlighten me?  hahaha.  thanks.


----------



## SweaterInJune

I'm not Joanna, obviously, but HM usually means Haunted Mansion...


----------



## Darth Sidious

SweaterInJune said:
			
		

> I'm not Joanna, obviously, but HM usually means Haunted Mansion...




thats what i thought but then i remember her saying, "im standing next to mickey as HM" or something like that.  i could have read it wrong though


----------



## MissSpooky

i know that is going to be a major problem for me remembering all those abbreviations and such. i already have to stop and think reading posts!


----------



## Joanna71985

Darth Sidious said:
			
		

> thats what i thought but then i remember her saying, "im standing next to mickey as HM" or something like that.  i could have read it wrong though



Everyone was mixed in (including characters). I was standing next to Lilo.


----------



## Darth Sidious

Joanna71985 said:
			
		

> Everyone was mixed in (including characters). I was standing next to Lilo.




yeah i went back and read your post and now realize i read it wrong the first time. haha.  man, being as big a disney fan as i am, i can't believe i had no idea what that was.  thanks though


----------



## KimAJ

MissSpooky, how did the interview go?

WeirdPaintBallr, I know there are some out there-- I read a ton before I did my CP but I have no idea of their addresses anymore.  Try livejournal or myspace?


----------



## MissSpooky

KimAJ said:
			
		

> MissSpooky, how did the interview go?



It went great, better than I expected. Thanks! It was fun and he told he he usually didn't do this but he invited me to audition character and said that regardless of getting a character or not I should plan on coming to FL in January! I just have to get all my stuff mailing in but I have no address to send it to. I think we chit chatted too much and he forgot to give it to me. Now I have a ton of stuff to take care of to go!


----------



## svalencia1

Hi everyone... I would love to do the CP because I would love to go on to do a PI and I know the CP would help me get have a better chance. My uestion is this I am in college, however I am also a single mom, I had my kids first and then decided to go back to school. Would it be possible for me to do the CP since I have kids. I obviously could not live in the apts Disney provides, but I could rent one if that was allowed. Does Disney have any kind of childcare for thier employees children? I know that by working at Disney I would not be working hours that most childcares are open. Like I said I would love o do this if possible, but would like to figure these things out before thinking any more about it.  Thanks!


----------



## KimAJ

Hi SValencia1!  I know a woman who did the program with kids, but they were grown up.  I can have her send you an email on finding apartments close to Disney if you'd like.  (Just send me your email address through a private message.)  As far as childcare, I know there is one on site, but I have no idea of the hours.


----------



## Darth Sidious

i think i already know the answer but ill ask it anyway.  what happens for magic hours?  can you go to them even though you're not staying at a disney hotel even though you're an employee?  im willing to bet the answer is no, but i may be surprised


----------



## Joanna71985

Darth Sidious said:
			
		

> i think i already know the answer but ill ask it anyway.  what happens for magic hours?  can you go to them even though you're not staying at a disney hotel even though you're an employee?  im willing to bet the answer is no, but i may be surprised



You are right unfortunately. The answer is no. And by no, I mean NO. Do not even try to go to EMHs unless you are staying at a Disney resort. You could get yourself in major trouble.


----------



## KimAJ

magic hours= resort guests only.  no cast members. no exceptions.


----------



## WDWFan4Life

My presentation is coming up this week and I was wondering if the people and the numbers that are on the presentation schedule are important, should you call those people before the presentation or is it mainly for if u have questions about the program.


----------



## KimAJ

Their numbers are really just there if you have any questions ahead of time--- time/place etc.  If you know where you are going, there's no need to call.


----------



## AladdinJay

Has anybody done "Backstage" or know what that involves?  I'm just curious because I may want to do that but was just wondering if anybody knows ANYTHING about that at all?

Oh yeah, and I've heard that if you want to, you can choose to stay if you have graduated down there already.  Is there anymore information on this?  Do you get a better job or is it just a continuation of the CP (with living in the apartment, etc.)


----------



## SouthernBelle2005

I did my terms for the CP... I loved it... The most amazing experience in my life... If anyone has any questions, I have my e-mail up... Ill try to answer to the best of my knowledge!


----------



## nearlychildless

Does any one have a feel for wheter or not it effects your chances of acceptance to apply for Spring or Spring Advantage.  Is there ever any problem with extending?  It seems like if there is no diffirence it would  be best to apply for spring and if it goes well extend for the summer or for Fall advantage or an PI or advanced cp.  What are anyones thoughts on this.


----------



## MissSpooky

nearlychildless said:
			
		

> Does any one have a feel for wheter or not it effects your chances of acceptance to apply for Spring or Spring Advantage.  Is there ever any problem with extending?  It seems like if there is no diffirence it would  be best to apply for spring and if it goes well extend for the summer or for Fall advantage or an PI or advanced cp.  What are anyones thoughts on this.



I'm applying for spring advantage and my interviewer said it was a great choice. I don't think it matters. I'm planning on extending into fall. I would love to do a PI but if not I'll be good with another CP. From what I heard it's not too hard.


----------



## Darth Sidious

i was talking with my mom today and we came across some questions.

1.  is there a stove in the room?
2.  where do you get your haircuts?


thanks


----------



## Hogbunny

Darth Sidious said:
			
		

> i was talking with my mom today and we came across some questions.
> 
> 1.  is there a stove in the room?
> 2.  where do you get your haircuts?
> 
> 
> thanks



Yes, there is a stove, oven, microwave, and fridge in your apartment.

There are Salons at the Disney-MGM Studios (Can't remember the name of it...), Magic Kingdom (Kingdom Kutters), and Epcot (Hairport). They're backstage and very good. I can't remember the cost for their services, but I don't remember it being very bad at all. Also, there is a salon in Wal-Mart as well as an independent salon across the street from Wal-Mart, both of those give cast discounts.


----------



## MissSpooky

I was reading somewhere else that when you get there they are pretty good about giving you a book with where everything is and all that and the dos and don'ts. How many people get terminated?


----------



## Joanna71985

MissSpooky said:
			
		

> I was reading somewhere else that when you get there they are pretty good about giving you a book with where everything is and all that and the dos and don'ts. How many people get terminated?



Oh man. A LOT of people get termed unfortunately. This happens because of stupid stuff (underage drinking, work issues, stuff like that).


----------



## KimAJ

underage drinking, drugs, and calling out of work too often are the most frequent I saw...and all of those are _obviously_ bad, so I'm not sure why people do them..


----------



## MissSpooky

So I guess if there's a bad roommate I could just hope to outlast them. I'm just hoping to get there early enough to get the housing I want. I think that's the thing that's stressing me out.


----------



## Joanna71985

MissSpooky said:
			
		

> So I guess if there's a bad roommate I could just hope to outlast them. I'm just hoping to get there early enough to get the housing I want. I think that's the thing that's stressing me out.



I would seriously suggest getting there as early as possible. Now I'm not saying this will always happen, but both times I got there before 9 and I was able to get what I asked for (Chatham, 2 BRs).


----------



## MissSpooky

That is the exact housing I want. I just found out though that the spring advantage first day to check in isn't until the 17th Jan. Do they limit the amount of people that can check in on a certain day?


----------



## Joanna71985

I don't know how it works, but there are several check-in dates so I'm sure that it gets spaced out. I know that as time goes on, dates get removed from the website so they probably get filled.


----------



## MissSpooky

I need to start making plans but I'm in limbo with this whole audition thing. Just 3 more weeks!


----------



## Joanna71985

MissSpooky said:
			
		

> I need to start making plans but I'm in limbo with this whole audition thing. Just 3 more weeks!



I hear you. I was the same way with mine. Good luck to you.


----------



## sandicinderelli

Hey, guys!

Where'd you get those little bouncing Disney characters?  They're so cute!


----------



## Sehsun

sandicinderelli, when you click on "Reply to Thread," go to your "Smilies" box - then click on "More" at the bottom of the box.  If you scroll down, there will be Disney smilies, and there are some bouncing ones. 

Also occurring recently, you can get "booed" and get a Mickey jack-o-lantern bouncing smiley!  I guess you request on the appropriate forum that you want to be "booed," and hopefully someone will PM you and "boo" you.


----------



## DLDan

Is anyone else out there really excited about the program  ! Make sure you join the myspace group http://groups.myspace.com/WDWCPSPRING07 


See ya in a few months!!!!


Dan


----------



## bplaye1

Well, I've been reading the board for a good week now trying to sift through all the info on here making sure I don't ask something that's already been answered (although I've read sooooo much I'm sure I will anyway)...so I guess I should introduce myself!

My name is Bailey and I am a student at LSU. I really want to do the Spring program or the Spring Advantage program (or maybe do the Spring program and extend into the summer?). I am going to watch the e-presentation tomorrow and then schedule my interview, because after reading all of this and the other info I've found on the web, I just don't think I can wait until the come to LSU for the live presentation!!! I am hoping to work in operations and then audition for entertainment and extend into the summer and be a character attendant (you do audition for that right?) In operations I really REALLY want a spieling (sp?) role - I'm a theatre major and those are RIGHT up my alley   

So any advice anyone wants to give me about anything is TOTALLY welcome! I'll be on here with TONS of questions in the next few days but I'd love to just talk generally with anyone too   You can PM me, IM me (TexasOnMyMind365) or e-mail me (bplaye1@lsu.edu) with whatever valuable Disney info you've got!!!

So here's to hoping I'll be at Disney Spring 2007! *crosses fingers*


----------



## lalalo

hi, Im new to posting here, it took me awhile to get through all the previous threads.  I am a Spring 2007 hopeful.  I was wondering if anyone could give me any insight on the post interview wait time?  Me and a friend applied together.  She actually did her interview a week after me and already received her acceptance letter.  I was wondering if this is bad news for me and I can assume I didn't get in or if it just varies and I can still have hope?  Thanks a lot for any help.


----------



## AladdinJay

Hey guys!

I've heard that if you have graduated already while down there, they offer to let you stay there.  Is that just a continuation of the CP, or do you get a higher role while working with Disney?


----------



## sandicinderelli

Sehsun said:
			
		

> sandicinderelli, when you click on "Reply to Thread," go to your "Smilies" box - then click on "More" at the bottom of the box.  If you scroll down, there will be Disney smilies, and there are some bouncing ones.



Thanks, Sehsun!    As you can see, I've already got the hang of it! 

Thanks, again.


----------



## KimAJ

lalalo said:
			
		

> hi, Im new to posting here, it took me awhile to get through all the previous threads.  I am a Spring 2007 hopeful.  I was wondering if anyone could give me any insight on the post interview wait time?  Me and a friend applied together.  She actually did her interview a week after me and already received her acceptance letter.  I was wondering if this is bad news for me and I can assume I didn't get in or if it just varies and I can still have hope?  Thanks a lot for any help.



I'm not really sure since I've never interviewed with any friends... but don't give up until you get a bad letter!  I know that they say it can take up to like 3 weeks.. (unless you're like me and applying for a Professional Internship.. then they make you wait months for interviews..   ) But I have never heard of someone who really wanted to do a CP, not getting it..Good luck!  Let us know!


----------



## KimAJ

AladdinJay said:
			
		

> Hey guys!
> 
> I've heard that if you have graduated already while down there, they offer to let you stay there.  Is that just a continuation of the CP, or do you get a higher role while working with Disney?



You have a few options.  Extend your CP.  Stay on automatically as seasonal-- picking up shifts, get a part time or full time position (that may or may not be in your same location.  There may be a wait list to do this as well) or you can try for a Professional Internship-- which includes Management Internships as well as a variety of different segments of the business.  You can find those at disneycareers.com (if they are posted right now, not sure).


----------



## MissSpooky

Not sure if anyone here could answer this but I thought to give it a shot cause I'm starting to panic. During my interview I was invited to audition and he said that he was going to send all the information in the mail. It's a little over 2 weeks away and I'm getting anxious. Am I supposed to be getting any paperwork or anything in the mail or e-mail? 

Hope everyone is having a great day!


----------



## Sehsun

If you are in the College Program, do you get any discounts for Disney Quest admission?  I already know you get free admission to any of the four parks and discounts for the water parks and Pleasure Island.


----------



## KimAJ

You pretty much get discounts on everything disney.  ok, that's a lie.. but it feels true.    so, yes, yes you do.


----------



## Darth Sidious

i have another question.  i was looking on youtube last night and came across a video where someone took a tour of the room and i noticed something very signifigant.  there are no tv's!!!! or is there.....?

thanks


----------



## teh fish

if you want a tv, you'll have to bring one.  There's one cable hookup in the living room area, so if you want tv in your room you'll have to bring a splitter.

Besides, you won't be watching tv that much.


----------



## Cassabella

Hey everyone! I received my acceptance letter today, and I've been wanting to do this program for the last 2 years, but I'm not sure if I'm going to accept. I'm a sophomore right now, and my parents aren't too into having me do this, at least not this year. I also got accepted as housekeeping, and I'm not too excited about that. Is there anyone here who's done that, or where I can read opinions about it?


----------



## SyracuseWolvrine

bplaye1 said:
			
		

> In operations I really REALLY want a spieling (sp?) role - I'm a theatre major and those are RIGHT up my alley



Make sure you mention this during your interview.  Because, let's face it, not everyone is cut out for a spieling role.  If they know you want to spiel, they'll be more likely to put you there, rather than someone else who may or may not want to spiel.  I've been a trainer at a high-spiel attraction, and it was always easier to train someone that wanted to be a spieler, compared with someone that just kinda ended up there.


----------



## Razor Roman

Cassabella said:
			
		

> Hey everyone! I received my acceptance letter today, and I've been wanting to do this program for the last 2 years, but I'm not sure if I'm going to accept. I'm a sophomore right now, and my parents aren't too into having me do this, at least not this year. I also got accepted as housekeeping, and I'm not too excited about that. Is there anyone here who's done that, or where I can read opinions about it?



I dont know if I would have been thrilled to do Housekeeping, but I did my CP sophomore year and it was great. Being in housekeeping will do 2 things for you: 1. you learn how to make wash cloth animals, and 2. the parks will stay magic fo r you since you only have to go there to play!


----------



## KimAJ

I was a "Showkeeper" (ssh, housekeeper) once.. I also got to do front desk though.  I honestly, did not care for housekeeping but I think that had more to do w/ the people I was working with than the job itself..  There are certainly benefits (you can watch daytime tv/listen to music while cleaning, if there is unopened food left behind-- you can have it, and there are tips!).  Also, you DO get guest interaction, it just may not be as heavy as other roles.  You get to see them on a more personal level..

As for the sophomore thing, I did one during my soph. year and it was actually the best thing I ever did.  It helped me cement what I wanted to do as my MAJOR and you know, my life.    So, after my program I became a hospitality major, and now I'm going back to Disney after graduation.  (Just don't be a Disney drop out ---drop college, plan to go to college in orlando, and don't)


----------



## Joanna71985

I have not done housekeeping, but I did my first CP my first year in school. So you should be fine.


----------



## MCB719

My name is Catherine and I am a senior at Northwestern State U. in LA. I just got accepted into the program. Right now i am exited and a little scare and also am worrying that I might not like it after all. This is my first time posing and have a couple questions hopfully someone can answer for me. One of them is I got the job of quick service kitchen only. does anyone know what exactly I will be doing and what kind of place will I be working at. Also what kind of uniforms do you wear to work? What hours do you work in the morning or night time I know they probably wont be the best hours. Thankyou for your time.


----------



## Reed3588

Hey everyone,

My name is Ryan and I was just accepted to the program for the spring semester (couple of months). Recently I met up with a fellow Disney freak, who I haven't talked to since the graduation of High School (2006). I found out that not only was he going to do the program, but with another one of my close friends. Problem is, they are going down in the Fall semester. Has any one had an experience like this where you had to ask to be moved to another semester? Personally, I don't feel it will be a problem, but if any one has had an experience where they could not go in the semester they were scheduled for or just had to request for a later semester because you simply were not ready, it would be greatly appreciated to hear how this was handled by Disney. Thank you.


----------



## Joanna71985

I don't know if that is possible, because they haven't started doing interviews for Fall 2007 yet. If you want to go down with them, you may have to decline for the Spring and then reapply for the Fall. Of course, you could try asking. But I don't know if they would.


----------



## MissSpooky

Anyone know or do the CP in entertainment? I'm just wondering as the audition gets closer what I would be able to do. I assume it's bottom of the totem pole as far as not doing parades or anything or can you?
And on a side note how can you get tickers in your signature?


----------



## MissSpooky

Oh and on another note. Anyone know good ways to save money while doing CP. On one of the boards someone said that they were able to take home quite a bit of money and still did a lot of buying. I'm a coupon queen but I know there are shortcuts/secrets to it from experience. So any suggestions?


----------



## Joanna71985

MissSpooky said:
			
		

> Anyone know or do the CP in entertainment? I'm just wondering as the audition gets closer what I would be able to do. I assume it's bottom of the totem pole as far as not doing parades or anything or can you?
> And on a side note how can you get tickers in your signature?



I do. If you got character performer, you likely would start out just doing meet-and-greets. You would have to go through another audition process (called color coding) to get to do extra stuff (like parades, shows, ect).


----------



## Joanna71985

MissSpooky said:
			
		

> Oh and on another note. Anyone know good ways to save money while doing CP. On one of the boards someone said that they were able to take home quite a bit of money and still did a lot of buying. I'm a coupon queen but I know there are shortcuts/secrets to it from experience. So any suggestions?



Well, don't do a lot of partying. That adds up to a lot of money. Also, try not to call in a lot. You are guaranteed 30+ hours a week, but depending on where you work, you can work a lot more. Also, you can work extra hours. There is some fun stuff on the portal for extra hours. I did parade control last CP for extra hours, and it was a lot of fun. And use the discount for buying stuff if you can. The holiday discount is very nice.


----------



## starbaby0103

hello all!  i have a couple of questions.....i've been reading through the CP website, and correct me if i'm wrong, but the CP is open to grad students as well, right?  also, would that "must have completed 1 semester" requirement still apply?  because a grad student's first semester can be a lot shorter than an undergrad......i know at my school, i only have to enroll in one class to be eligible for financial aid, which is usually an indication of a "full time" status.  also, if doing the CP, do you have to stay in the disney-provided accomodations or can you rent elsewhere?  

i'm totally kicking myself for not trying harder to do this while i was still an undergrad.....it just never worked out for me!  i've always wanted to do the college program, but i've also been wondering if the internships are a better way to go....although it seems like it's going to be difficult to snag one of those w/out going through the CP first.....yalls opinions/advice would be greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## MissSpooky

Joanna71985 said:
			
		

> Well, don't do a lot of partying. That adds up to a lot of money. Also, try not to call in a lot. You are guaranteed 30+ hours a week, but depending on where you work, you can work a lot more. Also, you can work extra hours. There is some fun stuff on the portal for extra hours. I did parade control last CP for extra hours, and it was a lot of fun. And use the discount for buying stuff if you can. The holiday discount is very nice.



Well no worries with the partying thing. I don't really drink or anything a lot. I plan to use the discount at all times and I have a AAA discount to for disney. I was just wondering with the entertainment because this girl on webshots that did CP entertainment was Belle and in the parades and different things. I suppose you have to be really good to get it. I like to think I'm a good performer. And I always work as much as I can. Thanks!


----------



## Joanna71985

MissSpooky said:
			
		

> Well no worries with the partying thing. I don't really drink or anything a lot. I plan to use the discount at all times and I have a AAA discount to for disney. I was just wondering with the entertainment because this girl on webshots that did CP entertainment was Belle and in the parades and different things. I suppose you have to be really good to get it. I like to think I'm a good performer. And I always work as much as I can. Thanks!



Not necessarily. I know a lot of CPs who do parades, and my best friend is getting trained for CTS (a Christmas show). So it all depends on what they are looking for. So good luck.


----------



## MissSpooky

Joanna71985 said:
			
		

> Not necessarily. I know a lot of CPs who do parades, and my best friend is getting trained for CTS (a Christmas show). So it all depends on what they are looking for. So good luck.



Well that gets my hopes up a bit! I don't even know if I have the right look but 2 girls at school thursday said I could be little mermaid. It made an unbearable day a little brighter. I wish I could just fast forward two weeks!

I'm worried too because I'm not exactly a make-up expert. I usually have had someone else to help me out. I don't wear too much of it on a day to day basis....


----------



## Joanna71985

MissSpooky said:
			
		

> Well that gets my hopes up a bit! I don't even know if I have the right look but 2 girls at school thursday said I could be little mermaid. It made an unbearable day a little brighter. I wish I could just fast forward two weeks!
> 
> I'm worried too because I'm not exactly a make-up expert. I usually have had someone else to help me out. I don't wear too much of it on a day to day basis....



I hear you. The wait from before the audition to the audition, and then from the audition until when I found out, were the longest ever. And I would love to be a performer someday, and get to be in the parades.


----------



## MissSpooky

Joanna71985 said:
			
		

> I hear you. The wait from before the audition to the audition, and then from the audition until when I found out, were the longest ever. And I would love to be a performer someday, and get to be in the parades.



It's a dream since I was a little girl. I marched in a parade with my high school band in Disneyland down main street. I would just like to do it now as a performer of Disney. I hear it's competetive though.


----------



## Joanna71985

MissSpooky said:
			
		

> It's a dream since I was a little girl. I marched in a parade with my high school band in Disneyland down main street. I would just like to do it now as a performer of Disney. I hear it's competetive though.



I think it depends on certain factors.


----------



## MissSpooky

Well I don't want to think too far ahead but if I got an entertainment role I think I would extend. Unless I was really unhappy with how it went. What are you thinking about factors?


----------



## Joanna71985

MissSpooky said:
			
		

> Well I don't want to think too far ahead but if I got an entertainment role I think I would extend. Unless I was really unhappy with how it went. What are you thinking about factors?



I would love to extend, but as this is my 2nd CP I can't extend.   But I am going to go seasonal, and then go full-time as soon as I graduate. And I plan to keep working until I can become a performer (my next audition will be my third). And by factors, I meant factors factoring into entertainment/parade performers.


----------



## MissSpooky

I plan to do the same thing. My family is already telling me that I might end up liking FL and staying there. I still would like to work at Disneyland though. I figured you were talking about the factors in entertainment. I figure it depends on who is already in the positions and personality and all. I seem to get along with everybody so I'm not too worried there.


----------



## Joanna71985

MissSpooky said:
			
		

> I plan to do the same thing. My family is already telling me that I might end up liking FL and staying there. I still would like to work at Disneyland though. I figured you were talking about the factors in entertainment. I figure it depends on who is already in the positions and personality and all. I seem to get along with everybody so I'm not too worried there.



That's good. I have never been to DL, and would like to go there someday.


----------



## MCB719

Alright I am back for more questions, by the way I decided I am going to do this and leaving in January. FIrst how does the bus system work and do you have to pay for it. Do you get to pick the apartment complex you want to live at or do they pick it for you. ALso is there a desk in the bedroom. Since I will be graudating and this will be count as my internship my advisor said that I need a signature from the people i will be working for, since I wont know till I get there do you know who I can contact with about this. I am also wondering how the traditions class work is it an all day thing? Thankyou in advance.

Catherine


----------



## Joanna71985

MCB719 said:
			
		

> Alright I am back for more questions, by the way I decided I am going to do this and leaving in January. FIrst how does the bus system work and do you have to pay for it. Do you get to pick the apartment complex you want to live at or do they pick it for you. ALso is there a desk in the bedroom. Since I will be graudating and this will be count as my internship my advisor said that I need a signature from the people i will be working for, since I wont know till I get there do you know who I can contact with about this. I am also wondering how the traditions class work is it an all day thing? Thankyou in advance.
> 
> Catherine



The bus system is free. There is a bus schedule with the times for all the parks, DTD, Walmart, ect. You can ask to be placed in a complex, and the # of bedrooms, and they will _try_ to place you in what you want. There is no desk in the bedroom (at least not at Chatham), but there are nightstands that could work for a laptop. As for Traditions, it is about 6-7 hours long.


----------



## sandicinderelli

Hey, I was wondering about after check in.  If you get placed at Chatham or Commons, will the bus be there to take you to your new apartment or do you need to get a ride?  I really want to stay at Chatham, and I'll have my suitcases and computer with me, but I won't have a car.

Thanx!


----------



## MissSpooky

hey totally off topic but how did you get your ticker to work? I tried cut and pasting the ezboard code and it didn't show up.


----------



## Joanna71985

sandicinderelli said:
			
		

> Hey, I was wondering about after check in.  If you get placed at Chatham or Commons, will the bus be there to take you to your new apartment or do you need to get a ride?  I really want to stay at Chatham, and I'll have my suitcases and computer with me, but I won't have a car.
> 
> Thanx!



I am not totally positive about this, but I have seen buses drop people off at Chatham (actually drive inside at Chatham) so I have a feeling that now people can get dropped off at Chatham.


----------



## Joanna71985

MissSpooky said:
			
		

> hey totally off topic but how did you get your ticker to work? I tried cut and pasting the ezboard code and it didn't show up.



Try the bbCode one, the first one on the bottom.


----------



## KimAJ

MCB719 said:
			
		

> Alright I am back for more questions, by the way I decided I am going to do this and leaving in January. FIrst how does the bus system work and do you have to pay for it. Do you get to pick the apartment complex you want to live at or do they pick it for you. ALso is there a desk in the bedroom. Since I will be graudating and this will be count as my internship my advisor said that I need a signature from the people i will be working for, since I wont know till I get there do you know who I can contact with about this. I am also wondering how the traditions class work is it an all day thing? Thankyou in advance.
> 
> Catherine



Contact either your rep (if you have their info) or contact WDWCP Recruiting: wdw.college.recruiting@disney.com.


----------



## MissSpooky

Since I don't have a champus rep I should be able to ask the e-mail person about certian things right? I was just wondering because when I asked a question about the "ticket" for auditions I was kinda brushed off and didn't get a great reply.


----------



## Joanna71985

MissSpooky said:
			
		

> Since I don't have a champus rep I should be able to ask the e-mail person about certian things right? I was just wondering because when I asked a question about the "ticket" for auditions I was kinda brushed off and didn't get a great reply.



Oh yeah. You can ask the Disney person in email anything. I was constantly emailing them about stuff.


----------



## MissSpooky

Joanna71985 said:
			
		

> Oh yeah. You can ask the Disney person in email anything. I was constantly emailing them about stuff.



That def makes me feel better. I'm trying not to ask the typical common questions but there are little things. I suppose until I get my packet I should hold off on some. I was just wondering how long it will be after auditions that they will send out packets and stuff.


----------



## Joanna71985

MissSpooky said:
			
		

> That def makes me feel better. I'm trying not to ask the typical common questions but there are little things. I suppose until I get my packet I should hold off on some. I was just wondering how long it will be after auditions that they will send out packets and stuff.



I don't know if it varies by audition. But I found out about 5 days after that I didn't get performer, and about 1 1/2 MONTHS after that I got character attendant.


----------



## MissSpooky

Joanna71985 said:
			
		

> I don't know if it varies by audition. But I found out about 5 days after that I didn't get performer, and about almost 2 MONTHS after that I got character attendant.



Well hopefully it doesn't take that long. I wanna get my packet and everything in order sooner rather than later. And my bday is nov 20th so I hope I hear something by then!


----------



## Joanna71985

MissSpooky said:
			
		

> Well hopefully it doesn't take that long. I wanna get my packet and everything in order sooner rather than later. And my bday is nov 20th so I hope I hear something by then!



Well I hope so. That would be great!


----------



## MissSpooky

yeah it's either gonna be a great one or a forgetable one. I hope to celebrate my next one in FL. Well off to write some papers....


----------



## Joanna71985

MissSpooky said:
			
		

> yeah it's either gonna be a great one or a forgetable one. I hope to celebrate my next one in FL. Well off to write some papers....



Oooh, have fun. I am about to leave for work anyway.


----------



## tinkgurl

What are some of the jobs like Vacation Planner or front desk of one of the hotels etc.. like?


----------



## LulubellesDD

*Hey, I am new to this but my mom is on here all the time. She told me that I should take a look at the forums for information on the college program. I have not seen anything on the program that is offered in Anaheim. The majority of these threads are based on the program in Florida. Does anyone know anything on the program in california?

I want to work with the marketing and advertsiing team in Burbank when I graduate college in 2009. But I don't know whether I should wait to take the classes and enroll in the program when I am a senior, or do it as a junior. Any information you can offer would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks!!*​


----------



## Sehsun

Welcome to DISboards, LulubellesDD!
I found a link that you might be interested in, but when I tried posting, it wouldn't show up.  If you go to Google and type in "Disney college program Anaheim," then it should be one of the first links that shows up.

As far as when to do the program?  I'm not exactly sure....but I know there are other people on here who have done it already and can help you out.  I'm planning to do the College Program the semester after I graduate.

I hope you find the information you need!


----------



## MissSpooky

Well my plan is to do my CP at WDW because it's more encomapssing. But I eventually want to work at DLR because I'm just a Cali girl at heart. But who knows once I get down there and immerse myself in Disney....

But on another note I got my letter inviting me to audition today and it says "for a character performer position only". I'm a little scared because I'm not sure if face characters are included in that. I'm just getting more and more stressed as it gets closer. Anyone from CP now know if there is a difference?


----------



## starbaby0103

No takers on my graduate program questions?       Really...any info or suggestions will be appreciated!  I know I want to end up working for Disney, I'm just trying to figure out what's the best way to position myself to do that!


----------



## KimAJ

tinkgurl said:
			
		

> What are some of the jobs like Vacation Planner or front desk of one of the hotels etc.. like?



I have done both of these roles.  I worked at the front desk at Disney Hilton Head Island Resort in South Carolina-- so it is very different from working in the resorts in Florida.  But I enjoyed the front desk for a lot of reasons, the best being the guest contact.

I didn't enjoy being a VP as much, but I know a lot of people who really liked it.  There are a lot of perks to it.  I didn't enjoy the fact that I sat in the same spot for my whole shift.  There wasn't a lot of variety for me.  Front Desk, you stand in the same spot all day, but you have a variety of tasks.  

If you have more specific questions, let me know!

Kim


----------



## KimAJ

LulubellesDD said:
			
		

> *I have not seen anything on the program that is offered in Anaheim. The majority of these threads are based on the program in Florida. Does anyone know anything on the program in california?
> 
> I want to work with the marketing and advertsiing team in Burbank when I graduate college in 2009. But I don't know whether I should wait to take the classes and enroll in the program when I am a senior, or do it as a junior. Any information you can offer would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> Thanks!!*​



Hello!  The Disney College Program in California is still fairly new but it does have a website: www.disneycollegeprogram.com  (and select Disneyland).  I would recommend doing a regular program and then trying to get into your specific field.  Every year they add more "Professional" internships, which may include more marketing programs.  You have a better shot at getting the PI if you complete a regular program.  You can see the PIs they currently having available at www.disneycareers.com and put "internships" in keyword search.

I know that today is the last day to apply for Spring internships, so many of them have already been taken down.  Take a look in a few months to see the full list but as I said, they seem to add more every year.


----------



## KimAJ

Also, I forgot to add.. there is no housing currently available in So Cal and there are currently only 2 classes being offered: Organizational Leadership & Marketing U.

But all that sort of info you can find on the webpage.


----------



## MissSpooky

I got my letter inviting me to audition today and it says "for a character performer position only". I'm a little scared because I'm not sure if face characters are included in that. I'm just getting more and more stressed as it gets closer. Anyone from CP now know if there is a difference? I hope to extend to the end of the year so I suppose I could always audition again while I'm down there.


----------



## chelle la belle

MissSpooky said:
			
		

> I got my letter inviting me to audition today and it says "for a character performer position only". I'm a little scared because I'm not sure if face characters are included in that. I'm just getting more and more stressed as it gets closer. Anyone from CP now know if there is a difference? I hope to extend to the end of the year so I suppose I could always audition again while I'm down there.



Hey MissSpooky, I just came back from my character performer audition in Boston, and to answer your question, yes, face characters ARE included in the audition, however, 90% of auditionees that I saw were not closely evaluated for face after their initial measurement in sock feet. I'm a little worried myself, because the audition was mixed (college program candidates, as well as full-time cast member hopefuls), and they had a cosmetologist and wig person on the site. Out of about 100 girls, I was in the first group of 4, and we were told we were being evaluated for face. After the judge examined us all very closely, she sent 2 girls down to hair and makeup, and told me, "Ok Michelle, you were easy today, you're all set!"...So I think that might be a bad thing. I wondered if wig and make up were only for the girls hoping for a full time position, since all we really do is fill in for characters as college program students!

Hope I could help 
-chelle


----------



## chelle la belle

MissSpooky said:
			
		

> I got my letter inviting me to audition today and it says "for a character performer position only". I'm a little scared because I'm not sure if face characters are included in that. I'm just getting more and more stressed as it gets closer. Anyone from CP now know if there is a difference? I hope to extend to the end of the year so I suppose I could always audition again while I'm down there.



Hey MissSpooky, I just came back from my character performer audition in Boston, and to answer your question, yes, face characters ARE included in the audition, however, 90% of auditionees that I saw were not closely evaluated for face after their initial measurement in sock feet. I'm a little worried myself, because the audition was mixed (college program candidates, as well as full-time cast member hopefuls), and they had a cosmetologist and wig person on the site. Out of about 100 girls, I was in the first group of 4, and we were told we were being evaluated for face. After the judge examined us all very closely, she sent 2 girls down to hair and makeup, and told me, "Ok Michelle, you were easy today, you're all set!"...So I think that might be a bad thing. I wondered if wig and make up were only for the girls hoping for a full time position, since all we really do is fill in for characters as college program students!

Hope I could help 
-chelle


----------



## MissSpooky

chelle la belle said:
			
		

> Hey MissSpooky, I just came back from my character performer audition in Boston, and to answer your question, yes, face characters ARE included in the audition, however, 90% of auditionees that I saw were not closely evaluated for face after their initial measurement in sock feet. I'm a little worried myself, because the audition was mixed (college program candidates, as well as full-time cast member hopefuls), and they had a cosmetologist and wig person on the site. Out of about 100 girls, I was in the first group of 4, and we were told we were being evaluated for face. After the judge examined us all very closely, she sent 2 girls down to hair and makeup, and told me, "Ok Michelle, you were easy today, you're all set!"...So I think that might be a bad thing. I wondered if wig and make up were only for the girls hoping for a full time position, since all we really do is fill in for characters as college program students!
> 
> Hope I could help
> -chelle



Aww that kinda worries me. How was the height thing did you get any idea about what height wasn't a good match for anything? And how hard was the dance part? I have a feeling all this stress is making me breakout and that is gonna mess with my chances to get anything too. How long was the whole process in general. Sorry to slam u with a ton of questions. It's killing me that it's still 2 weeks away! Thanks!


----------



## chelle la belle

MissSpooky said:
			
		

> Aww that kinda worries me. How was the height thing did you get any idea about what height wasn't a good match for anything? And how hard was the dance part? I have a feeling all this stress is making me breakout and that is gonna mess with my chances to get anything too. How long was the whole process in general. Sorry to slam u with a ton of questions. It's killing me that it's still 2 weeks away! Thanks!



Well let me think, I was talking to a girl who is 23 and has done the CP before, and she said anything between 5'2 and 5'5 is prime princess height, with 5'5 being a rare height out of those four. I was measured at 5'4 and they were considering me for face, so I think that it must be a good height. The dance part, wasnt terrible, but for me it was because i have nooo dance background and I am strictly theater. I messed up with the dance a bunch but I NEVER stopped smiling which the judges could notice. I can't stress how important the smiling thing is. And make sure you wear comfy clothes, not jeans. I wore a work out type outfit and it was fine. The audiiton started at 5:00 and ended at about 7:00 for me, but like i said, I was in the first group of 4 to audition so for others it may have been longer.


----------



## Stellah

Hey guys, I've been lurking, but now I'm too excited to stay out!  So, I applied and went to the Raleigh character auditions.  Like they said, it was a shortish dance routine and some animation exercises.  Then they called 8 girls out (4/ group) to go first. We were being concidered for princess roles.  We auditioned, then three of us got to go back to get Princess Makeovers!  (three from the second group came too)  They told me I was a dead ringer for Ariel (pointyish chin, "happy" nose, wide eyes).  The seashells were WAY too small (only run to a C cup, btw) so they put me in a gown for Legs Ariel.  I got the wig and the makeup lady was awesome.  After I was all done up the resemblence was UNCANNY.  The other girls all went before me (because of the seashell fiasco) and they had to go read this sheet in character.  There were 2 Belles, 2 pocs, 2 Jasmines, 2 Snow Whites and a Mulan (some girls were tried in a few diffrent looks).  When I went in, the casting director told me I was perfect, and as long as the higher ups approved a Legs only Ariel, I would be one of the next new Princesses.     It has to top my list of "Best rainy afternoons" for my whole life.  Plus, my interview went fabulously last night.

I'm so excited I can hardly stand it.  I find out next weekend if they said yes to the Legs Ariel.  With the re release of the DVD, she is more popular, so they want to start sending her to more breakfasts and tea parties and the like.  Those sorts of things are hard to do when you are sitting on a rock!!!

So, yes, they do take face characters for College program.

Oh, and if you know any tall, clean cut, broad shoulder, thin waist handsome guys, send them to the auditions.  The costume guy (who was HILARIOUS) said they are having a hard time finding them this season.

Another fact- there are at least 15 Cinderellas at all times.

Saturday cant come fast enough!


----------



## Stellah

Oh, and about the heights- it really depends on the characters.  They want "average"  and even a little tall.  I'm 5'7" and she said that was just the hight for legs Ariel.  Littler girls do grotto, cause it doesnt really matter!


----------



## adreayoung

> I was just wondering for those people who take their cars. Is it worth it to drive it down? And is there anyother way other than driving across country that people use to get it there? I know I will want my car while I'm there if I get the advantage program for sure, but driving all the way from Ca is a big thing!



We shipped my car down a few days before we left and then we took Amtrak down. After the program my mom and I drove it back to Seattle. But my car was down there when I got down there- so I was excited! I liked having my car b/c I got to get away from the roommates and do stuff on my own. 

But look into Car shipping companies- sometimes it's cheaper to do that then drive it your self and having to pay for gas, food, hotel


----------



## MissSpooky

adreayoung said:
			
		

> We shipped my car down a few days before we left and then we took Amtrak down. After the program my mom and I drove it back to Seattle. But my car was down there when I got down there- so I was excited! I liked having my car b/c I got to get away from the roommates and do stuff on my own.
> 
> But look into Car shipping companies- sometimes it's cheaper to do that then drive it your self and having to pay for gas, food, hotel



Thanks for the info. I've been looking into the different companies. The only problem is I don't have a date yet because I won't until after the audition. That is more of the plan I was thinking of though. I don't think I want to spend the money to drive and with the cost of everything else it might be more than the shipping would be! I just have to find a good one that isn't a small fourtune!


----------



## MissSpooky

chelle la belle said:
			
		

> Well let me think, I was talking to a girl who is 23 and has done the CP before, and she said anything between 5'2 and 5'5 is prime princess height, with 5'5 being a rare height out of those four. I was measured at 5'4 and they were considering me for face, so I think that it must be a good height. The dance part, wasnt terrible, but for me it was because i have nooo dance background and I am strictly theater. I messed up with the dance a bunch but I NEVER stopped smiling which the judges could notice. I can't stress how important the smiling thing is. And make sure you wear comfy clothes, not jeans. I wore a work out type outfit and it was fine. The audiiton started at 5:00 and ended at about 7:00 for me, but like i said, I was in the first group of 4 to audition so for others it may have been longer.



Well that gives me some pep because of the fact that's my height and I'm 23 too! LoL! But all good info. I have been going with the ups and downs as the audition gets closer and auditioning in Ca with a million other wanting to be 'discovered' it's a competitive business. I have also done more theatre but I have some dancing here and there. It sounds like it could either be a short night for me or a long one. I hope not too late though because I live 3 hours one way from where the audition is. If you get the character I suppose that you have to do your own make-up I doubt they'd have those make-up people there to do it for you everyday. I'm just glad to be finally getting some first hand info on the auditions thanks! Good luck!


----------



## Joanna71985

That's awsome Stellah. Good luck!


----------



## MissSpooky

Stellah said:
			
		

> Oh, and about the heights- it really depends on the characters.  They want "average"  and even a little tall.  I'm 5'7" and she said that was just the hight for legs Ariel.  Littler girls do grotto, cause it doesnt really matter!



Congrats! Well average height is something I can pull off no matter what! But I don't recall any of the ariel's legs or fins who were much taller than I am.


----------



## Joanna71985

MissSpooky said:
			
		

> Congrats! Well average height is something I can pull off no matter what!



That's good. How tall are you?


----------



## MissSpooky

Joanna71985 said:
			
		

> That's good. How tall are you?



About 5'4" -5' 5" I haven't been measured lately but I'm just an inch or less shorter than my yonger sis and she's 5'6" so I guess I'm pretty average. I just hope by the time they make it out here for auditions they haven't given all the spots away. Well hi-ho off to school I go....


----------



## Joanna71985

MissSpooky said:
			
		

> About 5'4" -5' 5" I haven't been measured lately but I'm just an inch or less shorter than my yonger sis and she's 5'6" so I guess I'm pretty average. I just hope by the time they make it out here for auditions they haven't given all the spots away. Well hi-ho off to school I go....



Ah. I wish I was average height. I'm pretty short- about 5'2.


----------



## chelle la belle

I'm going crazy waiting for my Disney audition results 

So what do you guys think...if they looked at me and 3 other girls specifically for face...and said to me, "Ok Michelle, you were easy today! You're all set!"....do I have any glimmering chance of hope at still playing some face character in the college program?? The two girls who DID get pulled down for wigs and makeup were applying for full time positions..could this have something to do with it? 

I feel so depressed


----------



## teh fish

getting wigs and makeup = good.  Saying "you're all set", not so good.  But you can always re-audition at the end of your program.

Keep in mind, you still have a whole College Program to do, so don't get disappointed.  It just means you don't look like a cartoon character.


----------



## MissSpooky

Oh maybe I should just not listen to anything going on with the auditions. I thought I checked and they weren't doing regular full-time auditions at any of the same times/locations. I don't wanna get myself down but it looks like mine is the next to last stop on the auditions circuit. Maybe I should go do some yoga and chill out. All the staying awake to write 2 term papers last night has me going loco.   
I will all well that auditioned already. Can't wait to hear what you got and how long it took to hear something!
Oh nother question though did it seem like there were any nasty girls there? I mean I've auditioned a lot and the one thing that I find annoying are those girls who like to snub out others during auditions. That is probably the one thing I am most nervous about. Anyhoo....


----------



## MissSpooky

Oh maybe I should just not listen to anything going on with the auditions. I thought I checked and they weren't doing regular full-time auditions at any of the same times/locations. I don't wanna get myself down but it looks like mine is the next to last stop on the auditions circuit. Maybe I should go do some yoga and chill out. All the staying awake to write 2 term papers last night has me going loco.   
I will all well that auditioned already. Can't wait to hear what you got and how long it took to hear something!
Oh nother question though did it seem like there were any nasty girls there? I mean I've auditioned a lot and the one thing that I find annoying are those girls who like to snub out others during auditions. That is probably the one thing I am most nervous about. Anyhoo....


----------



## WDWFan4Life

I just got accepted to the CP for a role in Custodial and I was wondering if anyone here that has participated has done Custodial or knows someone that did Custodial and can tell me what it is like to work in that position, because my parents are happy that I got accepted, but are complaining about the role I got, so any help would be appreciated.


----------



## MCB719

I got more questions to ask first I am a little worried about the apartments, I live at my school apartments on campus and we a couple of incidents which one occured last night and I know it is proabbaly safer there, but I just wondered how safe it is especially at night and working at night. Are the bus drivers friendly and do they run 24hrs. I am also confused on what does costumed and noncostumed mean is that not everyone will get an uniform or does that mean when you are out of uniform. By the way how exciting is traditions and does everyone that checks in have it together or do they separate by jobs or work locations. 
Catherine


----------



## MCB719

For classes I am thinking of taking either hospitality or experiental class which ones do you think I will get more out of. I would like to a class that is fun and yet I am getting something out of not just because it is easy. The syllbus on line is that what the classes or like esvery semester or do they change. Is there more than one class of them or by different instructers. Also much did they cost you all together. Thankyou
Catherine


----------



## Joanna71985

MCB719 said:
			
		

> I got more questions to ask first I am a little worried about the apartments, I live at my school apartments on campus and we a couple of incidents which one occured last night and I know it is proabbaly safer there, but I just wondered how safe it is especially at night and working at night. Are the bus drivers friendly and do they run 24hrs. I am also confused on what does costumed and noncostumed mean is that not everyone will get an uniform or does that mean when you are out of uniform. By the way how exciting is traditions and does everyone that checks in have it together or do they separate by jobs or work locations.
> Catherine



There is security 24 hours. As for the buses, they run pretty late (especially for the parks that are open later, aka MK). The majority of roles will be costumed, so non-costumed is dressing nice. Traditions is ok. And Traditions is not grouped by roles, it is generally grouped.


----------



## MissSpooky

Is traditions the day after you arrive? Because I know that's when you get all your benefits like maingate passes and stuff. And then how long after that do you get into trainning?


----------



## Joanna71985

MissSpooky said:
			
		

> Is traditions the day after you arrive? Because I know that's when you get all your benefits like maingate passes and stuff. And then how long after that do you get into trainning?



Yes. Traditions is 2 days after you arrive. And for me, I started training 4 days after I checked in.


----------



## MissSpooky

I suppose it depends on what your role is as to when you train. But how long are you "in trainning"?


----------



## Joanna71985

MissSpooky said:
			
		

> I suppose it depends on what your role is as to when you train. But how long are you "in trainning"?



I was in training 5 days. The first 2 we were just at AK. Then the third day we were at Epcot with the characters, the fourth day was at MGM with the characters, and the fifth day was at MK with the characters.


----------



## MissSpooky

Doesn't sound too bad. I suppose going in January means it's a slower time of the year. Or maybe not in FL. I know it is here in CA.
Thanks to everyone for answering the questions even though I ask so many! I don't know what I'd do without having you all to ask!


----------



## Joanna71985

MissSpooky said:
			
		

> Doesn't sound too bad. I suppose going in January means it's a slower time of the year. Or maybe not in FL. I know it is here in CA.
> Thanks to everyone for answering the questions even though I ask so many! I don't know what I'd do without having you all to ask!



Oh don't worry about it. Heavens knows I asked about a _thousand_ questions myself before my first CP.


----------



## SyracuseWolvrine

MissSpooky said:
			
		

> I suppose it depends on what your role is as to when you train. But how long are you "in trainning"?



Depends on the place you're working.  I've been in some places where the training is 3 days, followed by an assessment, some places have 6 days of training followed by the assessment, some have 1 and assessment, it really depends.


----------



## KimAJ

January _is_ slower.  It's nice to get started with less pressure.  

My training was 4 days & assessment in Fantasyland Ops.
When I was a VP, it was like 2 weeks!

First day (after Traditions) is usually just a park/resort tour-- wherever you're going to be.  Then it gets into specific locations or roles.  Some roles (including VP) require training outside of your work area.  I think QSFB & Merchantainment as well.


----------



## Joanna71985

Yeah. When I was in Merchandise, we did "Once Upon a Time: Is Now" at the MK. Then there was merchantainment, and in-job training. I _much_ prefered the training for my 2nd CP.


----------



## MissSpooky

Sounds like it's not too bad. And glad to know that you get into doing things pretty quickly. Being slower and not right into the hotter weather is why I finally decided just to do spring. If I extend then fall and my birthday! But that's way down the road. Anyhoo. Thanks!


----------



## MissSpooky

I was just poking around and saw that they list the commons as another housing complex. I thought it was only for the international and PI's.


----------



## Joanna71985

MissSpooky said:
			
		

> I was just poking around and saw that they list the commons as another housing complex. I thought it was only for the international and PI's.



It is. Commons is for the International people.


----------



## luckyme86

Hi everyone!

I've been thinking about applying for the college program, and was wondering what the interview is like. I saw something about a Haunted Mansion question before, but no specifics on what it (or some of the other typically asked questions) was. Just wondering what sort of things I should expect if I decide to apply    Any advice is much appreciated


----------



## MissSpooky

luckyme86 said:
			
		

> Hi everyone!
> 
> I've been thinking about applying for the college program, and was wondering what the interview is like. I saw something about a Haunted Mansion question before, but no specifics on what it (or some of the other typically asked questions) was. Just wondering what sort of things I should expect if I decide to apply    Any advice is much appreciated



My interview just had some standard questions. It almost just talking with someone getting to know them. I didn't get asked the question about the rides. Its was a pretty good interview and I was pretty relaxed because it wasn't serious. 

And thanks for the reply on the commons. They list it on the WDWCP website but I guess the international people go there too so that's why it's there.


----------



## scasta86

Hey everyone, I just came across this thread, which I read through and found to be very useful. Anywho I'm considering applying for the Spring 07 semester, presentations are next week....I was wondering if the rate of 6.40 is enough to get by, I understand that rent is about $80 a week, plus the cost of food and personal stuff....How has it been for people who have done the program before, was thing enough to get by. I suppose it could also be a Florida thing, I'm from Chicago and the cost of living is much higher here.


----------



## Joanna71985

scasta86 said:
			
		

> Hey everyone, I just came across this thread, which I read through and found to be very useful. Anywho I'm considering applying for the Spring 07 semester, presentations are next week....I was wondering if the rate of 6.40 is enough to get by, I understand that rent is about $80 a week, plus the cost of food and personal stuff....How has it been for people who have done the program before, was thing enough to get by. I suppose it could also be a Florida thing, I'm from Chicago and the cost of living is much higher here.



Oh don't worry. If you are smart, and save enough, you will be able to get by. I am currently on my 2nd CP, and will probably almost double the amount I brought home last time.


----------



## MissSpooky

scasta86 said:
			
		

> Hey everyone, I just came across this thread, which I read through and found to be very useful. Anywho I'm considering applying for the Spring 07 semester, presentations are next week....I was wondering if the rate of 6.40 is enough to get by, I understand that rent is about $80 a week, plus the cost of food and personal stuff....How has it been for people who have done the program before, was thing enough to get by. I suppose it could also be a Florida thing, I'm from Chicago and the cost of living is much higher here.



In my interview one of the first things he was sure to tell me was that starting in January it's going to be $6.67. And if you do some positions like quickservice food and beverage and some others you can get a little more. And as my family keeps mentioning to me there also isn't a state sales tax. Or something like that. I live in Ca so any other state seems cheaper to live in!


----------



## DisneySam

Hey Everyone! I am actually leaving in January also to participate in the Disney College Program. I just had an audition and have already completed my interview and was accepted. I was hoping to meet a few people before I head down to Florida in January. Is anyone else particpating starting this January?


----------



## scasta86

MissSpooky said:
			
		

> In my interview one of the first things he was sure to tell me was that starting in January it's going to be $6.67. And if you do some positions like quickservice food and beverage and some others you can get a little more. And as my family keeps mentioning to me there also isn't a state sales tax. Or something like that. I live in Ca so any other state seems cheaper to live in!


Well that is good to hear about the sales tax and wage increase. My first choice of work would be Vacation Planner.....my second would be food service so I would be elegible for that little bit more. Anyone know what sort of requirements they look for in a vacation planner. I have read plenty of WDW guides and I'm well aware of the different types of tickets, resorts and options a guest could have, I'm also bilingual so I hope that would be helpful. And would that job be in the call center taking calls and making reservations?


----------



## MissSpooky

DisneySam said:
			
		

> Hey Everyone! I am actually leaving in January also to participate in the Disney College Program. I just had an audition and have already completed my interview and was accepted. I was hoping to meet a few people before I head down to Florida in January. Is anyone else particpating starting this January?



Hi! I'm also in the same boat. I had my interview earlier this month and was told to plan to come down to FL in Jan. I'm waiting to audition. Did you sign up for spring advantage or regular. How did the audition go?


----------



## Sehsun

Hi DisneySam,
Welcome to DISboards, and congratulations on being accepted!  There are several people who are starting this January.  If you read "The Official Spring 2007 CP" thread and browse around other ones, I'm sure you'll find many people who are starting when you are.  Also (I'm not sure what thread it's on), but I know there are some blogrings (?) and MySpace groups of people who are starting in Spring 2007.

Hope everything with your audition went well, and best wishes to you!


----------



## wdwgirl03

Cassabella said:
			
		

> Hey everyone! I received my acceptance letter today, and I've been wanting to do this program for the last 2 years, but I'm not sure if I'm going to accept. I'm a sophomore right now, and my parents aren't too into having me do this, at least not this year. I also got accepted as housekeeping, and I'm not too excited about that. Is there anyone here who's done that, or where I can read opinions about it?



Congrats on getting accepted!  What roles did you want to get?  I was just poking around on this thread, and saw your post and someone else who got placed in custodial...is there a possibility then that you will get put somewhere that you didn't necessarily choose on your application?  Because I think I'd be pretty disappointed if I got put somewhere I didn't want to. 

Well anyway, I have my advising meeting this afternoon for next semester, and I think I'm going to ask more about possibly doing the CP next fall!


----------



## Darth Sidious

hey there everyone, i had a few questions about the classes.   if it helps to answer the questions im probably going to be taking a management class.

1.  where are they given?
2.  how much is the work load?
3.  what if i decide i can not handle the work load from the class along with working, is there anything i can do?  am i penalized or anything if i drop out of the class?

thanks


----------



## KimAJ

scasta86 said:
			
		

> Well that is good to hear about the sales tax and wage increase. My first choice of work would be Vacation Planner.....my second would be food service so I would be elegible for that little bit more. Anyone know what sort of requirements they look for in a vacation planner. I have read plenty of WDW guides and I'm well aware of the different types of tickets, resorts and options a guest could have, I'm also bilingual so I hope that would be helpful. And would that job be in the call center taking calls and making reservations?



I was a Vacation Planner!  I think they just look for responsible people (since you will be handling a lot of money).  That seemed to be the #1 requirement.  I had already done another cp before I applied for that role, so I think that helped me.  It would be good to tell them if you have ever handled large amounts of cash and that you're aware of the different ticket types?  Also, if you have any sort of sales experience, that might be helpful.  Being biligual will certainly help you get any role you want.    You will be working in the ticket booths in the front of the parks.

Kim


----------



## KimAJ

Darth Sidious said:
			
		

> hey there everyone, i had a few questions about the classes.   if it helps to answer the questions im probably going to be taking a management class.
> 
> 1.  where are they given?
> 2.  how much is the work load?
> 3.  what if i decide i can not handle the work load from the class along with working, is there anything i can do?  am i penalized or anything if i drop out of the class?
> 
> thanks



I have not taken that particular class but I can give you some info..
The classes are held at the housing complexes- either Vista or Chatham.  There are like 4 (?) classrooms at each location.  I do not _remember_ any penalization for dropping the class.. but I also took it before they cost anything..so maybe someone who has taken classes more recently can fill in the gaps here..


----------



## scasta86

KimAJ said:
			
		

> I was a Vacation Planner!  I think they just look for responsible people (since you will be handling a lot of money).  That seemed to be the #1 requirement.  I had already done another cp before I applied for that role, so I think that helped me.  It would be good to tell them if you have ever handled large amounts of cash and that you're aware of the different ticket types?  Also, if you have any sort of sales experience, that might be helpful.  Being biligual will certainly help you get any role you want.    You will be working in the ticket booths in the front of the parks.
> 
> Kim


Just how large is large amounts of money? In my job I sometimes work as a cashier and my deposits can range from 200 to 1000 in a day, so I'm kind of used to that. And actually I would love to be in the ticket booths in front of the parks, I thought that was under "operations" so I had not considered it. *So glad I found this forum!


----------



## MissSpooky

I was just reading about the "proper attire" for dressing up for traditions and classes on another site. Is it true that heels aren't allowed. I just bought 2 pairs of totally closed toe and back heels for when I have to dress up or to go out and I'm afraid I can't use them now. I'm short and wear heels all the time it helps so I don't drag my pants on the ground everywhere. If anyone has the answer help. I can still take them back I think.


----------



## Stellah

Its been seven days since my audition- should I expect an email?  They did say it would take less than a week.  How long did you wait until you heard back from the auditions- either way.

If I dont get anything today, should I write my recruiter?

Ahh!


----------



## SoonerKate

Miss Spooky, you can wear heels to traditions, as long as they meet Disney look requirements. They don't even have to be closed heel -- slingbacks are allowed, too.


----------



## MissSpooky

SoonerKate said:
			
		

> Miss Spooky, you can wear heels to traditions, as long as they meet Disney look requirements. They don't even have to be closed heel -- slingbacks are allowed, too.



Oh yay! I have been mulling over it since I was scared I wouldn't be. So we can then wear them to class too right? Or is class a little more lax on the business wear look?


----------



## MissSpooky

scasta86 said:
			
		

> Well that is good to hear about the sales tax and wage increase. My first choice of work would be Vacation Planner.....my second would be food service so I would be elegible for that little bit more. Anyone know what sort of requirements they look for in a vacation planner. I have read plenty of WDW guides and I'm well aware of the different types of tickets, resorts and options a guest could have, I'm also bilingual so I hope that would be helpful. And would that job be in the call center taking calls and making reservations?



Kay I totally got it wrong. I was confused. There is no state income tax! It was a long day and I shouldn't be allowed to post after a certain point!


----------



## Joanna71985

Stellah said:
			
		

> Its been seven days since my audition- should I expect an email?  They did say it would take less than a week.  How long did you wait until you heard back from the auditions- either way.
> 
> If I dont get anything today, should I write my recruiter?
> 
> Ahh!



I heard back in 5 days after mine that I didn't get performer.


----------



## MissSpooky

Are the lists of the regular cast member auditions around the country updated well on the website? I've been trying to figure out if there will be people other than CP at my audition. Just a thought. I've been reading about people's diff auditions one girl on myspace in the group is a dancer and she got a phone call that she got it. It seems like a lot of people are finding out rather quickly by phone call.


----------



## chelle la belle

Stellah, my recruiter told me that it could be a week, or at most, TWO weeks before you hear a result. Because, if you are being considered, the judges are assigning points to all the girls and guys they are auditioning, and they need time to deliberate and compare you to other performer candidates. That's what I gathered anyway...  Tomorrow will be exactly one week since my audition, so if I don't get some sort of response tomorrow, I will be able to let you know if you should freak out!

Oh P.S.....think of this though...NO news is GOOD news

they will probably know sooner if they don't want you, than if they are actually considering you! (this is what my dad has been telling me and hes usually right!)


----------



## magic626

Hi everyone, I'm pretty much new to this board and Disneyland COllege recruit is coming to my school next Thursday to do some E-presentation. 

From my very limited understanding of the college program, I know that we get at least 30+ hours a week, we MUST take a couple disney type college courses, and that the Spring season lasts from Jan- June? Can anyone verify this and correct the info where I got it wrong? Also, with the 30 hours a week of work and the disney coursework, do we get to choose exactly what times we want to work or we must schedule or normal school class hours around Disneys time?

I'm planning to take 15 semester (22.5 quarter) units during the Spring Semester and that starts from Feb- June. Can anyone give me some advice whether or not I should even try to apply for the disney college program? Would I be able to handle it and has anyone done it? Im just afraidd I might fall behind in school doing this so I'm debating whether or not I should just apply as an employee part time at Disneyland or try to beef up my resume and go for the Disney College Program. Either way, I love Disney and it would be a great opportunity to work there for half a year!


----------



## Joanna71985

MissSpooky said:
			
		

> Are the lists of the regular cast member auditions around the country updated well on the website? I've been trying to figure out if there will be people other than CP at my audition. Just a thought. I've been reading about people's diff auditions one girl on myspace in the group is a dancer and she got a phone call that she got it. It seems like a lot of people are finding out rather quickly by phone call.



The audition website is www.disneyauditions.com. There sometimes will be other people at the auditions as well.


----------



## MissSpooky

thanks. i thought i checked before and didn't see dates that were the same as CP but people have had others at theirs. So I guess I'll see!


----------



## Joanna71985

magic626 said:
			
		

> Hi everyone, I'm pretty much new to this board and Disneyland COllege recruit is coming to my school next Thursday to do some E-presentation.
> 
> From my very limited understanding of the college program, I know that we get at least 30+ hours a week, we MUST take a couple disney type college courses, and that the Spring season lasts from Jan- June? Can anyone verify this and correct the info where I got it wrong? Also, with the 30 hours a week of work and the disney coursework, do we get to choose exactly what times we want to work or we must schedule or normal school class hours around Disneys time?
> 
> I'm planning to take 15 semester (22.5 quarter) units during the Spring Semester and that starts from Feb- June. Can anyone give me some advice whether or not I should even try to apply for the disney college program? Would I be able to handle it and has anyone done it? Im just afraidd I might fall behind in school doing this so I'm debating whether or not I should just apply as an employee part time at Disneyland or try to beef up my resume and go for the Disney College Program. Either way, I love Disney and it would be a great opportunity to work there for half a year!




Yes, we are guaranteed at least 30 hours a week. But you don't have to take classes unless your school is making you (I didn't have to take any for my CP). The Spring program is from Jan-May. And no, you do not choose your hours. You are scheduled hours, and usually will be the times that the FT/PT people do not want.

Edit- wait, are you asking about the CP or something at Disneyland?


----------



## scasta86

MissSpooky said:
			
		

> Kay I totally got it wrong. I was confused. There is no state income tax! It was a long day and I shouldn't be allowed to post after a certain point!


Don't worry about it, it was also reasurring to hear from JOanna who said that she's doubled her capital since starting the program..........Now I just have to make up my mind whether I'm willing to take Spring Semester off for this...


----------



## Joanna71985

scasta86 said:
			
		

> Don't worry about it, it was also reasurring to hear from JOanna who said that she's doubled her capital since starting the program..........Now I just have to make up my mind whether I'm willing to take Spring Semester off for this...



I hope you do. The CP is a lot of fun.


----------



## teh fish

at the end of my program, I probably cleared around $2,000.


----------



## MissSpooky

teh fish said:
			
		

> at the end of my program, I probably cleared around $2,000.



Doing that did you still do a lot of things while you were down there? I mean I'm not planning to spend money on drinks and partying but I mean you know park stuff and sight-seeing and all that.

And thanks for the understanding. I look at taking the time off as work experience I would get after I graduate anyway and it's a mental health (what I call a vacation fm school) between going on to get my BA after mucking through all the general ed stuff.


----------



## teh fish

I went skydiving ($115), ate out a few times (usually went to Publix and spent about $60 every three/four weeks), and went to PI now and then.  I didn't buy many souvenirs (~$50) and I'm pretty tight with my money.  I didn't go to any other theme parks and pretty much was either working or doing my classwork.  Most of it went to groceries.


----------



## MissSpooky

Sounds about what I'll prob be doing. Minus the skydiving. I don't think I'll ever do that. I won't even ride most roller-coasters. But I'm just a target freak and I live for sales. And I know there will be nights I go out. 
About how much comes out for taxes each paycheck? Are we all classified as FL residents in pay or do we have to go through our states where were from?


----------



## DZMike

I've been following the threads on CP because I'd like my son (HS Senior) to do CP in college.  He wants to work for ESPN some day and I think the Internship chance might be better for him if he can show how good of an employee he is first on the CP.

Miss Spooky, I am a NYS CPA and noticed your comment about working in Florida where they have no State income tax.  That's true.  Florida residents do not have to pay state income tax.

Unfortunately, you are not a Florida resident.  You are still a resident of your home state (CA?) until you establish permanent residency in Florida.  There are several requirements to be considered a FL resident that involve questions like:
- do you have a permanent place of abode in FL?
- do you still have a place of abode in CA?
- do you have a FL driver's license?
- are you registered to vote in FL?
- is your car registered in FL?

Residents of California are taxed on all income, including income from sources outside California.  That means your income from Disney will be taxable on your CA state return (if you even have to file one).  You should check with a tax professional to find out if you will have to pay taxes in CA for this income.  A lot of things will affect this question:
- do your parents claim you as a dependent on their return?
- do you have other income from CA?

Good luck

Mike


----------



## MissSpooky

DZMike said:
			
		

> I've been following the threads on CP because I'd like my son (HS Senior) to do CP in college.  He wants to work for ESPN some day and I think the Internship chance might be better for him if he can show how good of an employee he is first on the CP.
> 
> Miss Spooky, I am a NYS CPA and noticed your comment about working in Florida where they have no State income tax.  That's true.  Florida residents do not have to pay state income tax.
> 
> Unfortunately, you are not a Florida resident.  You are still a resident of your home state (CA?) until you establish permanent residency in Florida.  There are several requirements to be considered a FL resident that involve questions like:
> - do you have a permanent place of abode in FL?
> - do you still have a place of abode in CA?
> - do you have a FL driver's license?
> - are you registered to vote in FL?
> - is your car registered in FL?
> 
> Residents of California are taxed on all income, including income from sources outside California.  That means your income from Disney will be taxable on your CA state return (if you even have to file one).  You should check with a tax professional to find out if you will have to pay taxes in CA for this income.  A lot of things will affect this question:
> - do your parents claim you as a dependent on their return?
> - do you have other income from CA?
> 
> Good luck
> 
> Mike



Wow that gives me a lot to think about and add to my ever growing list. Paying CA taxes suck! I think I'll look into it though. I can imagine it gets confusing for them down there with people coming from all over and them having to pay their homestates back.


----------



## DZMike

MissSpooky said:
			
		

> Wow that gives me a lot to think about and add to my ever growing list. Paying CA taxes suck! I think I'll look into it though. I can imagine it gets confusing for them down there with people coming from all over and them having to pay their homestates back.



I'm from NY.  Tell me about it!

It's all up to you.  Disney just pays you.  You have to figure out the tax stuff from your own state.  Unless you make a lot of money from other sources, you probably won't even have to pay income tax on the Disney income.  Talk to your parents about it.  They must have somebody that does their returns that they can ask.

I doubt that Disney provides tax professionals to help file returns.  Anyone know if they do?


----------



## MissSpooky

DZMike said:
			
		

> I'm from NY.  Tell me about it!
> 
> It's all up to you.  Disney just pays you.  You have to figure out the tax stuff from your own state.  Unless you make a lot of money from other sources, you probably won't even have to pay income tax on the Disney income.  Talk to your parents about it.  They must have somebody that does their returns that they can ask.
> 
> I doubt that Disney provides tax professionals to help file returns.  Anyone know if they do?



Thanks for the tip! My aunt does my taxes for the fam so I'll ask her. I've only ever filed one time myself. Did you say your son is going in spring?


----------



## DZMike

My son is a SR in HS right now.  Assuming he gets accepted into college next Fall, I'd like him to consider the CP for Spring 08.  I guess it will depend on the college and their policy as well.

Our whole family is pretty much Disney obsessed so I'm sure he would like it.  When I get home from Kuwait in December, I plan to sit down with him to see if he would be interested.

While you are doing CP next Spring, you don't still have to pay tuition to your school, do you?  Do they consider you still enrolled while you are gone?  I have read about getting "credits" for CP or CP classes.  I have read about the classes that are offered.  Do you get credit for that class or for the whole CP experience?


----------



## nearlychildless

I have a DD who is waiting to hear back on her interview and application. She is a soph. at LSU on scholarship. LSU has a lot of kids doing the program every year so I think they deal with it better than alot of the college I have read about on here.  After acceptance the student takes the paper work to Career services, the office that handels internships, fills out paper work and pays $275. registration. That keps them as a full time student at LSU  so they even get to sign up on line for classes the next semester.  It will also put her scholarship on hold so she still has 5 semesters after she completes her CP.  As to credit that is up to the academic advisers in the diffrent areas.  She has to go to each one to determine she what course or work hours she can get credit for, if any, that applies to her degree. She is going for double degrees, one in communications, the other in ThreatreAdministration.  Evidently the Theatre department has given some sort of credit in the past, she doesn't know yet about communications.  If she get accepted then she will meet with the advisers to work that out.  Even if she doesn't get credit she loses nothing, gets a break, some ideas about what kind of career she might really like , and some life experience. While there a draw backs to being a big school like LSU it makes dealing with a program like this eaiser.  Hope this helps


----------



## Joanna71985

DZMike said:
			
		

> My son is a SR in HS right now.  Assuming he gets accepted into college next Fall, I'd like him to consider the CP for Spring 08.  I guess it will depend on the college and their policy as well.
> 
> Our whole family is pretty much Disney obsessed so I'm sure he would like it.  When I get home from Kuwait in December, I plan to sit down with him to see if he would be interested.
> 
> While you are doing CP next Spring, you don't still have to pay tuition to your school, do you?  Do they consider you still enrolled while you are gone?  I have read about getting "credits" for CP or CP classes.  I have read about the classes that are offered.  Do you get credit for that class or for the whole CP experience?



It depends on the school. For example, for my first CP I got credit for both the internship and taking a Disney course (Hospitality Management). But for this current CP, I am just getting credit for the internship. And some schools don't give any credit at all.


----------



## KimAJ

Wow!  Lots of talk in the last day.. lol.

My 2 cents...

I only took home about $500 on my first program BUT I did A LOT.  I often bought food at work for lunch, got a Universal Season Pass, went to Busch Gardens, down to the Keys.... My days off I spent a lot in the parks (which involves eating in the parks)..  In the beginning I was good, ate food from teh grocery store, saved money.  Then I stopped.    I didn't buy a lot of merchandise or do much shopping at all really.

I worked about 40 hours/week.. except for Spring Break and a few other weeks were I went much higher.  It was all by choice though, don't worry.    Overtime was my friend.


----------



## MissSpooky

KimAJ said:
			
		

> Wow!  Lots of talk in the last day.. lol.
> 
> My 2 cents...
> 
> I only took home about $500 on my first program BUT I did A LOT.  I often bought food at work for lunch, got a Universal Season Pass, went to Busch Gardens, down to the Keys.... My days off I spent a lot in the parks (which involves eating in the parks)..  In the beginning I was good, ate food from teh grocery store, saved money.  Then I stopped.    I didn't buy a lot of merchandise or do much shopping at all really.
> 
> I worked about 40 hours/week.. except for Spring Break and a few other weeks were I went much higher.  It was all by choice though, don't worry.    Overtime was my friend.



I wanna do a lot while I'm there too and was hoping it was do-able with the program, pay, etc. When u went down to the Keys how long did it take you to get down there. I mapped it quick on google and it was like 5 hours. I've never been and would love to go. Did you take a couple days off to go?


----------



## Salukfan

If I wanted to extend my program once I made it to DW, who would I talk to about that?  And when is a good time to do that?


----------



## Joanna71985

Salukfan said:
			
		

> If I wanted to extend my program once I made it to DW, who would I talk to about that?  And when is a good time to do that?



You sign up through the CP. I am pretty sure that you call to sign up. But flyers come up, explaining the process. And it happens within the last month of the current CP.


----------



## Salukfan

Ah, thank you muchly!


----------



## KimAJ

It was actually a regular 2 days off.. we went down after work the first night, stayed in Miami.  Drove down to Key Largo the first day off, stayed there that night.  Drove down to Key West and back to Orlando on my 2nd day off.  It was a blast but it was a LOT of driving.    I think 5 hours sounds about right..


----------



## MissSpooky

KimAJ said:
			
		

> It was actually a regular 2 days off.. we went down after work the first night, stayed in Miami.  Drove down to Key Largo the first day off, stayed there that night.  Drove down to Key West and back to Orlando on my 2nd day off.  It was a blast but it was a LOT of driving.    I think 5 hours sounds about right..



I'll have to make plans early and find some good people to drive with. It makes a difference from experience. I would love to spend time in Miami too. I haven't been there since I was like 10. Prob have to plan any trips for non peak periods too.


----------



## MissSpooky

Salukfan said:
			
		

> If I wanted to extend my program once I made it to DW, who would I talk to about that?  And when is a good time to do that?



Congrats from me too! I was gonna leave you a message on the other thread! Hope to see ya down there!


----------



## Salukfan

MissSpooky said:
			
		

> Congrats from me too! I was gonna leave you a message on the other thread! Hope to see ya down there!



Thank you!  Hopefully, I'll be able to come watch you perform!


----------



## MissSpooky

Salukfan said:
			
		

> Thank you!  Hopefully, I'll be able to come watch you perform!



Thanks! I'll come buy something from you. Anything Donald Duck!


----------



## scasta86

So I had my interview today....I think I tanked it   
Oh well, we shall see in two weeks' time.


----------



## Joanna71985

scasta86 said:
			
		

> So I had my interview today....I think I tanked it
> Oh well, we shall see in two weeks' time.



I'm sure you did fine. But I'll send good wishes your way.


----------



## MissSpooky

scasta86 said:
			
		

> So I had my interview today....I think I tanked it
> Oh well, we shall see in two weeks' time.



Don't be too hard on yourself. I mean at least you did it and didn't chicken out. And you never know how things happen till they happen. I hope you hear something good soon!


----------



## KimAJ

scasta86 said:
			
		

> So I had my interview today....I think I tanked it
> Oh well, we shall see in two weeks' time.



Aww, what makes you think that??


----------



## Salukfan

scasta86 said:
			
		

> So I had my interview today....I think I tanked it
> Oh well, we shall see in two weeks' time.



I felt the exact same way about mine, and I got in.  Don't worry so much about it.


----------



## scasta86

Thanks for the good wishes everyone. Hopefully I did make it, I'll let you all know when I know.


----------



## DLDan

Goodluck to everyone interviewing and waiting to hear back from Disney!


----------



## MissSpooky

hey for anyone that has auditioned... 

was it on a stage or was it just in like a studio setting? the place where my audition is a historic stage place that is also a studio. i was just wondering if you go onstage or just in a more studio like space. thanks!


----------



## Joanna71985

MissSpooky said:
			
		

> hey for anyone that has auditioned...
> 
> was it on a stage or was it just in like a studio setting? the place where my audition is a historic stage place that is also a studio. i was just wondering if you go onstage or just in a more studio like space. thanks!



Both of mine were more studio setting, although the 2nd one had a "stage-platform". But we just used the floor, and the instructor used the platform.


----------



## MissSpooky

cool beans. that is what I was hoping for. I just have to make sure I get a good spot to watch the instructor do the dance. Does it matter how spot on you are with the steps or is it just the smile and move factor?


----------



## Joanna71985

MissSpooky said:
			
		

> cool beans. that is what I was hoping for. I just have to make sure I get a good spot to watch the instructor do the dance. Does it matter how spot on you are with the steps or is it just the smile and move factor?



I would have to go with both. They probably prefer people who can dance, but they also want people who look like they are having fun. After all, the characters can't talk, so the animation has to be good.


----------



## MissSpooky

good point! It's going to be so hard to go to school tomorrow. I'll have to force myself. anyhoo I hope your enjoying the time there it must be picking up with the holidays coming fast.


----------



## Joanna71985

MissSpooky said:
			
		

> good point! It's going to be so hard to go to school tomorrow. I'll have to force myself. anyhoo I hope your enjoying the time there it must be picking up with the holidays coming fast.



Oh I am! I think that if I had to pick one time period based on both CPs, I would do the Fall program over the Spring program in a heartbeat. Halloween was fun, and the Christmas parties start on Monday. I'm so excited for those.


----------



## MissSpooky

Well I just hope I can extend and be there for it all. I prob won't ever want to leave. I heard it is quite depressing when you get home from CP.


----------



## ohana626

scasta86 said:
			
		

> So I had my interview today....I think I tanked it
> Oh well, we shall see in two weeks' time.


No being hard on yourself, scasta86! I thought my interview went badly, too. I guess a lot of people have the reaction of "If I only did this differently..."  I left the interview with the feeling that I completely bombed my last question, and I was still accepted. 

Something I think we all tend to forget at one point or another is that our recruiters (or employers, teachers, etc. ) are only human, too. They understand that people get nervous when they're interviewing. I'm sure you did fine!


----------



## MissSpooky

I think the same thing! In fact for tomorrow's audition I am crossing my fingers for the benefit of human error in getting thru it! I'm sure you did fine. I was really nervous and felt like I kept giving the same answer for everything it was my first interview in awhile and being on the phone it was actually easier. And then at the end he told me that I did great! We all think we don't do well I think that's human nature too.


----------



## Joanna71985

MissSpooky said:
			
		

> Well I just hope I can extend and be there for it all. I prob won't ever want to leave. I heard it is quite depressing when you get home from CP.



Oh it is. At least this time I know that when I get back home, I probably (and hopefully) will be back in 4 1/2 months for the summer alumni program.


----------



## wdwgirl03

MissSpooky said:
			
		

> Well I just hope I can extend and be there for it all. I prob won't ever want to leave. I heard it is quite depressing when you get home from CP.



haha, that is what I'd be afraid of! I really would love to do the CP next fall (which is the semester before I would be student teaching).  Otherwise I could hold off and wait until after student teaching and do it in the spring of 2008.  I just think the fall would be so much better!!

I'm still trying to decide if I want to do the CP...it sounds like so much fun, and I think that if I don't give it a shot I'm going to regret it.  I think one thing that's really holding me back is that I'd end up getting homesick...

When do they start taking applications for the fall anyways?


----------



## Joanna71985

wdwgirl03 said:
			
		

> haha, that is what I'd be afraid of! I really would love to do the CP next fall (which is the semester before I would be student teaching).  Otherwise I could hold off and wait until after student teaching and do it in the spring of 2008.  I just think the fall would be so much better!!
> 
> I'm still trying to decide if I want to do the CP...it sounds like so much fun, and I think that if I don't give it a shot I'm going to regret it.  I think one thing that's really holding me back is that I'd end up getting homesick...
> 
> When do they start taking applications for the fall anyways?



I think the Fall is the better of the two, only because of all ths holidays. And I would say at least give it a try. I know I would reget having not tried the CP. I thought I would get homesick. I did get a little, but I was able to work over it, and now am fine. As for the Fall applications, they start coming out about late Jan.


----------



## silverhaze269

Hey! I'm really sorry if this has been posted already, but I just discovered this thread (and section of the DIS boards) and I have to run to get a bus in 10 minutes, definitely not enough time to read through all 56 pages. 

Anyway, I'm really interested in the college program but I'm Canadian. Is there any chance I could apply? I'd never heard anything about it until I started looking around on these message boards so it's highly unlikely that any university around here would accept the courses offered as credits towards my degree (BA).

I know it's a whole other story being Canadian because I'd have to apply for a work visa and all the other messy stuff, but I think it would be such an awesome opportunity. If anyone has any info it's greatly appreciated!


----------



## scasta86

silverhaze269 said:
			
		

> Hey! I'm really sorry if this has been posted already, but I just discovered this thread (and section of the DIS boards) and I have to run to get a bus in 10 minutes, definitely not enough time to read through all 56 pages.
> 
> Anyway, I'm really interested in the college program but I'm Canadian. Is there any chance I could apply? I'd never heard anything about it until I started looking around on these message boards so it's highly unlikely that any university around here would accept the courses offered as credits towards my degree (BA).
> 
> I know it's a whole other story being Canadian because I'd have to apply for a work visa and all the other messy stuff, but I think it would be such an awesome opportunity. If anyone has any info it's greatly appreciated!



According to the website you need an "unrestricted work authorization" to participate in the program. But they have info for international students @ http://www.wdwcareers.com/


----------



## silverhaze269

Thanks, that helped a lot! I found out I can't do it though, because I've got a few tattoos that can only be covered with long sleeve shirts (or a large bracelet) and pants.


----------



## scasta86

silverhaze269 said:
			
		

> Thanks, that helped a lot! I found out I can't do it though, because I've got a few tattoos that can only be covered with long sleeve shirts (or a large bracelet) and pants.



I remember hearing that those could be covered up with some sort of make up or something like that? Not sure, try the Disney Look part of the site.


----------



## FSUDisneyGirl

hey all! 

just went to the college program presentation yesterday, and had my interview with steve    who was super nice!   

at the end of my interview, he said to me (and the other 2 girls i was interviewing with):  in about 2 weeks you will receive something from disney in the mail.  open it quickly!!! 

   i guess i should take that as a good sign???   

i told him that i wanted a high spiel role in operations, and that i was going to orlando this sat. to audition for a character role.  he was super awesome and encouraging.   

so...........now starts my loooooooooong wait!  my audition is in 2 days....any advice???  i'm scared since it's in orlando....i'm afraid it will be super crowded with people who actually know what they are doing!!    wish me luck!!


----------



## MissSpooky

FSUDisneyGirl said:
			
		

> hey all!
> 
> just went to the college program presentation yesterday, and had my interview with steve    who was super nice!
> 
> at the end of my interview, he said to me (and the other 2 girls i was interviewing with):  in about 2 weeks you will receive something from disney in the mail.  open it quickly!!!
> 
> i guess i should take that as a good sign???
> 
> i told him that i wanted a high spiel role in operations, and that i was going to orlando this sat. to audition for a character role.  he was super awesome and encouraging.
> 
> so...........now starts my loooooooooong wait!  my audition is in 2 days....any advice???  i'm scared since it's in orlando....i'm afraid it will be super crowded with people who actually know what they are doing!!    wish me luck!!




Hey I think you interviewed with who I did over the phone! I did my phone interview with Steve back about a month ago. He was great and I told him the same thing. He encouraged me to go out for the character role after I told him about wanting to do it and my theatre and performance background and then I also told him if I didn't get that one I would love a high spiel role he asked me if I was good with something like the jungle cruise. My audition was yesterday and I went in with my head high but I have no idea what to think after it. They didn't show that anyone stood out and they didn't have any of the cosmotologist or puppet people there. It was just dance, pantomime and then everyone was told to wait to hear. It was fun but I just wish I had a better feeling about the whole thing. My only fear is that they already got all the people they needed in the first of the auditions. But I guess I won't know anything till I hear from them. Good luck to you!


----------



## Darth Sidious

hey there everyone.  got 2 questions that im sure can get answered.

1.  iv read somewhere that as a cast member you can get friends in for free.  how does that work?  how many friends is it?

and

2.  whats the discount that you get with your ID card or whatever it is, like what is the discount you get on merchandise and food and stuff?

thanks


----------



## Joanna71985

Darth Sidious said:
			
		

> hey there everyone.  got 2 questions that im sure can get answered.
> 
> 1.  iv read somewhere that as a cast member you can get friends in for free.  how does that work?  how many friends is it?
> 
> and
> 
> 2.  whats the discount that you get with your ID card or whatever it is, like what is the discount you get on merchandise and food and stuff?
> 
> thanks



As a CP, you are given a pass that lets up to 3 people in for 6 days. After that, it's only discounted tickets. And the discount is: Usually it is 20% for merchandise, except for the holiday discount (which is 40%!). And dining is 20% for breakfast, lunch, and dinner before 5 and after 8:30. And it has to be at a table-service resturant-no counter service (except a couple of places at AK).


----------



## scasta86

How did former CP members deal with taking a semester off from school? (Ie. talking with counselors regarding possible credits for Disney classes, and dealing with financial aid?)


----------



## Joanna71985

I've gotten credits for both my CPs. It wasn't too hard getting my school to let me go for the first one, but the 2nd one was almost like pulling teeth getting them to let me go.


----------



## MissSpooky

What exactly does it take to get the ball rolling with your college. I mean I'm just planning once I have paperwork to meet with my counciler and say hey I wanna do this. I mean I'm pretty much just going to use them as my school to be enrolled in to go since when I get back I'll be going to a diff school. I just don't know if my plan is the right thing to do and maybe I should be talking with someone else.


----------



## Joanna71985

MissSpooky said:
			
		

> What exactly does it take to get the ball rolling with your college. I mean I'm just planning once I have paperwork to meet with my counciler and say hey I wanna do this. I mean I'm pretty much just going to use them as my school to be enrolled in to go since when I get back I'll be going to a diff school. I just don't know if my plan is the right thing to do and maybe I should be talking with someone else.



Well, it wasn't too hard talking to someone for the first CP, because I have a professor who helped to start the CP program back when it started. However, the 2nd CP was a different story, because they (in their own words) want me to finish school. I had to pratically beg to be allowed to apply. But I was able to, and here I am.


----------



## scasta86

MissSpooky said:
			
		

> What exactly does it take to get the ball rolling with your college. I mean I'm just planning once I have paperwork to meet with my counciler and say hey I wanna do this. I mean I'm pretty much just going to use them as my school to be enrolled in to go since when I get back I'll be going to a diff school. I just don't know if my plan is the right thing to do and maybe I should be talking with someone else.



I thought that once you accepted the offer you were supposed to put in a phone number from your school's faculty contact?? That was my understanding as I also don't plan to speak to an advisor until I hear back from Disney.



			
				Joanna71985 said:
			
		

> Well, it wasn't too hard talking to someone for the first CP, because I have a professor who helped to start the CP program back when it started. However, the 2nd CP was a different story, because they (in their own words) want me to finish school. I had to pratically beg to be allowed to apply. But I was able to, and here I am.



Wow that's crazy, does your school step in and say no when a student decides to take a semester off? Why would they be so opposed for you to take part in the CP experience which is so much benefitial?


----------



## Joanna71985

The reason they were opposed for the 2nd CP was because they did not want me to miss any more school (since it would be my 2nd CP). But I was able to convince them to let me apply.


----------



## MissSpooky

scasta86 said:
			
		

> I thought that once you accepted the offer you were supposed to put in a phone number from your school's faculty contact?? That was my understanding as I also don't plan to speak to an advisor until I hear back from Disney.
> 
> I haven't accepted an offer yet and it's why I haven't talked to anyone at my school yet. I go to a community college and I'm pretty much just using them for the student status. When I come back I should be at my new home of a CSU and getting my BA. I went in over a year ago to just inquire about the program and they flat out told me I was stupid for doing it. So needless to say I'm not looking forward to making arrangements. Needless to say though I have to earn some kind of credit while there or else I will be dropped by my insurance. It's a double edge sword for me!


----------



## hidmickey:myantidrug

I started a thread awhile back and I got some really great responses that I figured there would be more absolutly fabulous ones!  Rather than retyping it, I'm just going to post the url for it.  Any more responses are warmly welcomed and greatly appreciated!  

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1205073&referrerid=&highlight=


----------



## scasta86

OMG!!! I got it!!! QSFB...too excited to type more!!!
Gonna go read over everything now!


----------



## MissSpooky

Well I got the dreaded e-mail that I didn't want to get. I was not selected as a character performer but I am being invited to do something else in the program. My letter should be coming soon. I'm just so bummed out now. I would have loved to at least make the character pool. I wish I knew what I need to change to get it. I just hooe it wasn't the fact that it was the last stop on the auditions tour or my height. I hope there's another chance to try again when I get down there. I hope I get a high spiel role now. I promised myself I wouldn't cry over this also. I just hope I can keep that at least. I feel like I disappointed myself. I am getting offered another role though so I know I'm going at least.


----------



## AladdinJay

I have 2 questions.

1.  Do I need to have a faculty member sign a form for permission?  Or, do they have to sign anything at all?

2.  Does anybody have any facts on the number of those who apply and who DON'T get it.  Like, how many do they take out of how many that apply?  Just curious.

THANKS!


----------



## Salukfan

I don't know anything about the acceptance rates, but you don't need anything signed to do the CP.  All you need is a contact from your school, who can verify your status as a student and whatnot.  All they require for that is a name/phone number.


----------



## MissSpooky

I haven't done a thing from a school stand point. I have no idea who I'm going to list other than the registar is that is OK with them. I don't have a good teacher there that I would trust enough.


----------



## MCB719

I posted this a couple of weeks ago, Since I will be doing the program in spring as my internship for school, My advisor the director of my department at school saids I want to do this as my internship I need a signature from whoever I will be working under there. I emailed my college recruiter a couple times and he said he will see what he can do but havent heard anything from him since a week and a half ago. Since I need this by December 15 I was wondering who else I could get in contact with. Thank you in advance


----------



## MissSpooky

If technically I'm going to be graduating while I am on CP then I'm a little confused on who I should have as my contact back at my school. I'm thinking more and more about applying for grad while on CP. I should complete the last of my classes for my AA degree next month. Because when I get back I should be on to university getting my BA. All this school aspect seems so complicated. When the packet finally gets here does it have things to help us organize that whole aspect of it?


----------



## Darth Sidious

hey there everyone.  one of my other questions here referred to getting friends in for free.  how does this work?

thanks


----------



## Joanna71985

You have to go in with your friends, and then they are given a ticket for the rest of the day.


----------



## Darth Sidious

so then that means that they can get a fastpass and i can't?  or since i have an annual pass i can get them in by showing my ID and also use my annual pass to get into the park?

also a question about food.  for our breaks during the day, is there free food from the cafe? or do we have to buy it?  is there even a cafe?


----------



## teh fish

The ticket they are given gets them admission to any of the parks that day, along with fastpasses.  You use your disney ID for fastpasses.


----------



## Darth Sidious

teh fish said:
			
		

> The ticket they are given gets them admission to any of the parks that day, along with fastpasses.  You use your disney ID for fastpasses.




thats awsome.... so my ID works just like a park ticket except it doens't look like one?


----------



## teh fish

that's correct.  Keep in mind, if you called in that day and use your ID in any way (admission, fastpasses, discounts), they'll know and you can be reprimanded or terminated.


----------



## MissSpooky

yay I was so worried about not having fastpasses! I don't know how I lived without them. I also heard that people get each other ahead in lines anyway. I would think Disney frowns on that though.

But a question for alums or anyone else. Who did you list as a faculty contact? I think I'm just going to list my counciler. Just haven't seen her in a bit. I can change it though if need be? 

Also about rooms/bathrooms. In chatham does every bedroom have a bathroom? Or Is there just one in the 2 bedroom apartments for 4 people?


----------



## teh fish

People sometimes let their friends skip the lines.  Keep in mind that this is against company policy.  I had a guy come through with a stack of re-entry passes he got from his friend.  I had him turn them over to me.

I used my advisor as the faculty contact.


----------



## Joanna71985

2-BRs have 2 baths. 3-BRs depend- some have 2 baths, and some have 3. And 4-BRs have 2 baths.


----------



## MissSpooky

Joanna71985 said:
			
		

> 2-BRs have 2 baths. 3-BRs depend- some have 2 baths, and some have 3. And 4-BRs have 2 baths.



Thanks! That is all good if I can get the housing I want. I have at least one person as a hopeful roommate. Now I just hope we can get in together and in the housing we want. We're planning to get there at like 8a!


----------



## MissSpooky

teh fish said:
			
		

> People sometimes let their friends skip the lines.  Keep in mind that this is against company policy.  I had a guy come through with a stack of re-entry passes he got from his friend.  I had him turn them over to me.
> 
> I used my advisor as the faculty contact.



Thanks I ended up listing the closest thing I have to what I heard the most. My counciler so I could get my date locked in. I would never let anyone past the guests cause I don't think it's fair. I think I saw on another board someone else talking about it.


----------



## Darth Sidious

teh fish said:
			
		

> that's correct.  Keep in mind, if you called in that day and use your ID in any way (admission, fastpasses, discounts), they'll know and you can be reprimanded or terminated.




so basically what your saying is not to use my ID to get in on a "day im sick" or something?  i don't think ill do that anyway.  but just incase i do ill always have my annual pass handy


----------



## sandicinderelli

> also a question about food.  for our breaks during the day, is there free food from the cafe? or do we have to buy it?  is there even a cafe?



Does anybody know the answer to this question?  Thanks.


----------



## Joanna71985

There are cafes at each park. You have to buy food from them. The thing is, some are pretty far away from breakrooms or main areas, so it might be better to bring lunch.


----------



## teh fish

^don't forget cheaper.  Better to bring your own food.


----------



## Blaynexox

Hi. Im really interested in doing the Disney College program my Junior or Senior year in college. I read about the housing and was discouraged. My boyfriend and I have been planning to get married my sophmore or junior year of college. Does this mean I cannot live with him or is there special married housing ??


----------



## scasta86

Blaynexox said:
			
		

> Hi. Im really interested in doing the Disney College program my Junior or Senior year in college. I read about the housing and was discouraged. My boyfriend and I have been planning to get married my sophmore or junior year of college. Does this mean I cannot live with him or is there special married housing ??


I'm pretty sure that they don't have that type of housing....Also keep in mind that it's a strict rule to have visitors overnight in your apartment.


----------



## Darth Sidious

scasta86 said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure that they don't have that type of housing....Also keep in mind that it's a strict rule to have visitors overnight in your apartment.




even if its in the same complex?  like people in vista can't have other people from vista? or chatham people can't have other chatham people?


----------



## MissSpooky

So another random question from me... If one does a fall cp when is the departure date? Is it in the beginning of jan? I was just wondering if I extend how when the fall dates seem to be.


----------



## Blaynexox

scasta86 said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure that they don't have that type of housing....Also keep in mind that it's a strict rule to have visitors overnight in your apartment.



.. thats sad. I was really interested in the program, but if they segregate people due to marriage then I guess I won't be able to participate in it.


----------



## Rustyflwr3

Blaynexox said:
			
		

> .. thats sad. I was really interested in the program, but if they segregate people due to marriage then I guess I won't be able to participate in it.



I know it would be tough, but you could always go off-site.  You don't have to stay in their designated apartments.  I believe that is possible.  Don't let it discourage you from the program!


----------



## Blaynexox

Rustyflwr3 said:
			
		

> I know it would be tough, but you could always go off-site.  You don't have to stay in their designated apartments.  I believe that is possible.  Don't let it discourage you from the program!




Thanks! I should do more research on it because I wasn't even sure you could stay offsite. I really appreciate it though and I'll definitely look into it more. I really want to do the program and my boyfriend wants to try to get a job in security down there if I do. So, we'll see! Hopefully it works out!


----------



## Joanna71985

MissSpooky said:
			
		

> So another random question from me... If one does a fall cp when is the departure date? Is it in the beginning of jan? I was just wondering if I extend how when the fall dates seem to be.



Yup, beginning of Jan. Mine is January 5th.


----------



## teh fish

as long as you and your overnight visitor are from the same complex, they won't kick you out.

The problem is when you check in people not from your complex.   They keep a list and will find out where they went if they don't see them leave.  They don't do bed checks.


----------



## MissSpooky

teh fish said:
			
		

> as long as you and your overnight visitor are from the same complex, they won't kick you out.
> 
> The problem is when you check in people not from your complex.   They keep a list and will find out where they went if they don't see them leave.  They don't do bed checks.



I know that I don't mind it! If it means it cuts down on huge blow outs and people that aren't supposed to be around. It is a bummer though if have friends that are in a diff complex. I suppose though there isn't going to be much down time...


----------



## sandicinderelli

I already asked this question on "The Official Spring 2007 CP" thread, but I'm hoping to get some help on this one too.

How exactly do you go about requesting time off? Has anyone asked for time off on their CP before? I'm doing the Spring 2007 CP, but have a religious conference that I previously committed to. I need to be able to go for at least one day of the conference in February.

I'd figure I'll ask for Feb. 9th off, because then I would have been on the CP for 30 solid days by then. I think they really can't say no since it is for religious purposes.

Thanks.


----------



## MizlurksaLot

Hi all, I've been lurking on this board for a couple of weeks now.  I'm in total shock , I just got an acceptance packet for Spring '07, and I was sure I completely bombed the interview  Any way I have a few questions before I hear back from my faculty contact and officially accept.

1.) I know you can't leave at all but do they make exceptions for family emergencies, like allowing you to leave for a few days and then come back?  I'm not expecting anything to happen, but I do have some elderly grandparents.

2.) This might be kind of a dumb question, but: How do you cash your paychecks?  Can you do direct deposit?

3.) I was accepted for Housekeeping.  My # 1 choice.  But since applying I've seen a few people on this board say that housekeeping( hey wait isn't it supposerd to be "Mousekeeping" ?) is bad.  What makes it bad, and/or is it only bad if cleaning isn't your thing?

Thanks
Julianna (or Jules)


----------



## Cassabella

MizlurksaLot said:
			
		

> I've seen a few people on this board say that housekeeping( hey wait isn't it supposerd to be "Mousekeeping" ?) is bad.  What makes it bad, and/or is it only bad if cleaning isn't your thing?


I was originally accepted into housekeeping, but called and got switched into merchandise after talking to someone who had done it the year before. I'm sure if you like cleaning it won't be so bad, but she had problems with all the constant bending over to clean toilets and make beds and such, and I guess all the chemicals were really bad, and hurt her eyes and dried out her skin. You have to do a lot of rooms, and I wasn't looking forward to having to clean the gross messes some people leave behind, and the chemicals tend to give me headaches.


----------



## Cassabella

I have another question for people who have already gone about drinking. I'm under 21 and in no way would I risk doing anything that would get me thrown out. But what if my roommates sneak in alcohol? Would I get in trouble just for being there even if I didn't drink? Because I don't want to be a jerk and report them and make them hate me, but I also don't want to be seriously penalized for their mistakes.


----------



## Joanna71985

Cassabella said:
			
		

> I have another question for people who have already gone about drinking. I'm under 21 and in no way would I risk doing anything that would get me thrown out. But what if my roommates sneak in alcohol? Would I get in trouble just for being there even if I didn't drink? Because I don't want to be a jerk and report them and make them hate me, but I also don't want to be seriously penalized for their mistakes.



Yes, you can get in big trouble. Disney and the CP does not mess around with underage drinking. So if you have a roomate who is sneaking alcohol, I would ask them to get rid of it.


----------



## sarbruis

Cassabella said:
			
		

> I have another question for people who have already gone about drinking. I'm under 21 and in no way would I risk doing anything that would get me thrown out. But what if my roommates sneak in alcohol? Would I get in trouble just for being there even if I didn't drink? Because I don't want to be a jerk and report them and make them hate me, but I also don't want to be seriously penalized for their mistakes.



Well, if you turn them in, then they'll only be around to hate you for twenty-four hours, because they'll be terminated.

You do have a good question, though.  Obviously the only way for someone to find out if there is alcohol in the room is if someone tells.  But, of course, some people may have been told that there would be alcohol, and someone else might tell authorities about the alcohol--word spreads quickly.

If you know they're only going to be drinking on one night, and after that they'll destroy the evidence, then you could just leave for the night and if anything were to happen, then you were gone and wouldn't get in trouble.  If they do this habitually, though, you will probably want to report it, because it's really not worth the chance of getting terminated.


----------



## sarbruis

MizlurksaLot said:
			
		

> Hi all, I've been lurking on this board for a couple of weeks now.  I'm in total shock , I just got an acceptance packet for Spring '07, and I was sure I completely bombed the interview  Any way I have a few questions before I hear back from my faculty contact and officially accept.
> 
> 1.) I know you can't leave at all but do they make exceptions for family emergencies, like allowing you to leave for a few days and then come back?  I'm not expecting anything to happen, but I do have some elderly grandparents.
> 
> 2.) This might be kind of a dumb question, but: How do you cash your paychecks?  Can you do direct deposit?
> 
> 3.) I was accepted for Housekeeping.  My # 1 choice.  But since applying I've seen a few people on this board say that housekeeping( hey wait isn't it supposerd to be "Mousekeeping" ?) is bad.  What makes it bad, and/or is it only bad if cleaning isn't your thing?
> 
> Thanks
> Julianna (or Jules)



1)  If something comes up, talk to your scheduler.  If it's a family emergency, they'll do their best to be accomodating.  Hopefully some of your co-workers would be able to take your shift.

2)  Yeah, you can do direct deposit.  I think that's definitely the easiest thing to do.  You can set it up on the Cast Portal website during your first week of the program.

3)  One thing about housekeeping is the lack of guest interaction.  You interact with guests' rooms, not the guests.  Also, the housekeeping employees are generally older folks (who may be of another nationality), which isn't necessarily a bad thing, but if you want to hang out with your college-aged mates during breaks at work, then you could be out of luck.


----------



## sarbruis

sandicinderelli said:
			
		

> I already asked this question on "The Official Spring 2007 CP" thread, but I'm hoping to get some help on this one too.
> 
> How exactly do you go about requesting time off? Has anyone asked for time off on their CP before? I'm doing the Spring 2007 CP, but have a religious conference that I previously committed to. I need to be able to go for at least one day of the conference in February.
> 
> I'd figure I'll ask for Feb. 9th off, because then I would have been on the CP for 30 solid days by then. I think they really can't say no since it is for religious purposes.
> 
> Thanks.



As soon as you get to work (or thereabouts), ask your trainer who your scheduler is and talk to your scheduler about having that time off.  They do schedules about two weeks in advance, so as long as it's before then, you should be able to get the time off, provided it's not more than a few days or so.


----------



## sarbruis

Darth Sidious said:
			
		

> so basically what your saying is not to use my ID to get in on a "day im sick" or something?  i don't think ill do that anyway.  but just incase i do ill always have my annual pass handy



You can use the cast entrances, though.  Just make sure your ID is never scanned (eg front entrance admission, using your ID for a cast discount).  That's bad.  When you use the cast entrance, the security guards will just look to see if your ID and photo ID match and then you're good to go.


----------



## Joanna71985

sarbruis said:
			
		

> You can use the cast entrances, though.  Just make sure your ID is never scanned (eg front entrance admission, using your ID for a cast discount).  That's bad.  When you use the cast entrance, the security guards will just look to see if your ID and photo ID match and then you're good to go.



I would not do that. If you are going to not go to work one day, don't go into the parks- period. If you get caught, you can get fired.


----------



## MizlurksaLot

sarbruis said:
			
		

> 3)  One thing about housekeeping is the lack of guest interaction.  You interact with guests' rooms, not the guests.  Also, the housekeeping employees are generally older folks (who may be of another nationality), which isn't necessarily a bad thing, but if you want to hang out with your college-aged mates during breaks at work, then you could be out of luck.




I don't mind the lack of interaction that's actually one of the reasons I picked that, I work better when it's quiet and I'm on my own.  Just one question, when you say "older folks" do you mean elderly people, or just not your typical 18-22yo college student?  Not that it really matters just curious.


----------



## sarbruis

I don't know for certain, of course, and there are more CPs at places like All-Stars and Pop Century than, say, Grand Floridian, but I do believe there is a higher number of people above the age of thirty and forty than is typical.  Anywhere you go, you'll be with people older than college-aged.  Most employees are probably over 25.


----------



## sarbruis

Joanna71985 said:
			
		

> I would not do that. If you are going to not go to work one day, don't go into the parks- period. If you get caught, you can get fired.



I'm not condoning it, but no one other than the people with whom you work (and friends who wouldn't tell anyway) are aware that you're a cast member, and most of them won't even know that you've called in sick.  Therefore, as long as you don't visit the park in which you work, you are not going to be caught.  It's not impossible, but probably statistically nearly-impossible.  Or something.  You're probably sick anyway and it's best to stay in your apartment.  But when you're sick it can be nice to go somewhere and stroll about.  It doesn't take much effort to get on a bus and walk around.


----------



## tennis1mouse

Wow. I haven't posted since August! Anyway, I have been doing the program since August 22, 2006 and I am still in it. I actually put in for an extension today. I am in Merchandising at the Magic Kingdom, well, actually Strollers and Locker Rental/Newstand at Main Street Entrance.

It has been an amazing experience. I have met so many amazing people and we have already declared that we are going to stay in touch whether its via Myspace or telephone.

Anyway, if any of you potential CPs have any questions...just reply. I will be more than happy to give you advice or answers.


----------



## sandicinderelli

tennis1mouse said:
			
		

> Wow. I haven't posted since August! Anyway, I have been doing the program since August 22, 2006 and I am still in it. I actually put in for an extension today. I am in Merchandising at the Magic Kingdom, well, actually Strollers and Locker Rental/Newstand at Main Street Entrance.
> 
> It has been an amazing experience. I have met so many amazing people and we have already declared that we are going to stay in touch whether its via Myspace or telephone.
> 
> Anyway, if any of you potential CPs have any questions...just reply. I will be more than happy to give you advice or answers.



What was that like, put in for an extension?  I have a feeling that I'll be doing the same in May when my CP is winding down, so I'd like to know what extending entails...


----------



## sandicinderelli

sarbruis said:
			
		

> I'm not condoning it, but no one other than the people with whom you work (and friends who wouldn't tell anyway) are aware that you're a cast member, and most of them won't even know that you've called in sick.  Therefore, as long as you don't visit the park in which you work, you are not going to be caught.  It's not impossible, but probably statistically nearly-impossible.



Although I know that you are not condoning it, why even take that risk??  I know WDW is awesome, but even though you think a few ppl may not know what is up with you doesn't mean that you can get away from being seen by someone among those thousands of ppl that work there.  With my luck, I'd probably get caught.  



> You're probably sick anyway and it's best to stay in your apartment.  But when you're sick it can be nice to go somewhere and stroll about.  It doesn't take much effort to get on a bus and walk around.




I totally agree with you here.  It's just better to be safe than sorry -and if you are really sick, give your body a chance to heal.


----------



## Joanna71985

sandicinderelli said:
			
		

> What was that like, put in for an extension?  I have a feeling that I'll be doing the same in May when my CP is winding down, so I'd like to know what extending entails...



If you want to extend, you can either stay in your current role or switch roles (if possible). For transfering you must meet transfer guidelines, which are: You must have no more than one reprimand and no more than eight points on your attendance record card within the last six months, not including early shift releases or authorized days off. I believe you can apply on the portal, and I also believe you can call on a number. I extended last year for the summer, and stayed in my same role.


----------



## Tide27

Can you get accepted to the Prof Internship while you are down there?  It would be great to be able to finish the first CP and move right along to the PI without having to go back to campus for 1 semester.


----------



## Joanna71985

Tide27 said:
			
		

> Can you get accepted to the Prof Internship while you are down there?  It would be great to be able to finish the first CP and move right along to the PI without having to go back to campus for 1 semester.



Yes you can. My friend did this my last CP. She went from Adventureland ops into the Learning Center PI.


----------



## disneygirl_wdw

My friend is graduating this Spring.  We were looking into doing the program together in Fall '07.  I know I had read somewhere you could participate until a semester after you graduate.  Would she be able to do the Fall '07 if she graduates this Spring '07?


----------



## MissSpooky

K another question from me. I was wondering if the badges are in fact pins or if they were those really cool new magnetic ones? I have one of those from another job and they're great and never move place. No holes in your clothes either. 

And my 2nd question. I was doing some theraphy and shopping for some clothes to bring and got some really cute dress up capris that are pin striped and have a really cute matching button down shirt. Can I wear it to class or anything else I have to dress up for. I tried to decifer the website but they kind of contradict themselves. You're allowed to wear the dressy shorts so I don't understand why not capris.


----------



## Joanna71985

MissSpooky said:
			
		

> K another question from me. I was wondering if the badges are in fact pins or if they were those really cool new magnetic ones? I have one of those from another job and they're great and never move place. No holes in your clothes either.
> 
> And my 2nd question. I was doing some theraphy and shopping for some clothes to bring and got some really cute dress up capris that are pin striped and have a really cute matching button down shirt. Can I wear it to class or anything else I have to dress up for. I tried to decifer the website but they kind of contradict themselves. You're allowed to wear the dressy shorts so I don't understand why not capris.



The name tags are both. You are first given the regular one, but you can order the magnetic one.

And no, you can not wear shorts or capris for class.


----------



## Sehsun

disneygirl_wdw said:
			
		

> My friend is graduating this Spring.  We were looking into doing the program together in Fall '07.  I know I had read somewhere you could participate until a semester after you graduate.  Would she be able to do the Fall '07 if she graduates this Spring '07?



I am graduating in Spring '07 too and am planning to apply for Fall '07.  You _can_ do the CP the semester after you graduate, as long as you apply while you are still enrolled in classes at your school.


----------



## MissSpooky

Are we going to get more than what is on the website in relation to what is allowed and not? Like a handbook or something because going around the site it seems a little confusing at times and contradictory. Cause it says something about shorts and vests but then says no. I would cut in paste right this seceond as an example but I have a philosophy quiz to finish before I leave the house....


----------



## sandicinderelli

MissSpooky said:
			
		

> Are we going to get more than what is on the website in relation to what is allowed and not? Like a handbook or something because going around the site it seems a little confusing at times and contradictory. Cause it says something about shorts and vests but then says no. I would cut in paste right this seceond as an example but I have a philosophy quiz to finish before I leave the house....



Shorts and vests are only worn if you are a cast member where they are included in the uniform.  Otherwise, you can't wear them.


----------



## sarbruis

MissSpooky said:
			
		

> K another question from me. I was wondering if the badges are in fact pins or if they were those really cool new magnetic ones? I have one of those from another job and they're great and never move place. No holes in your clothes either.



The uniforms have this special place near the left breast that has two holes for the badges to go through--kind of like a small, rectangular patch.  But with your own clothes, yeah, they make big holes.


----------



## teh fish

at Company D you can buy a kit that'll convert the name tag from a pin on to a magnet.


----------



## MissSpooky

Oh boo. Well I suppose I have some a cute pair to wear to something else then. I like them so much I'll still bring them along!


----------



## MissSpooky

teh fish said:
			
		

> at Company D you can buy a kit that'll convert the name tag from a pin on to a magnet.



Cool. I make them when they come in for the university so maybe I can just bring some to convert it myself. It can't hurt and if not then I know where my first stop is going to be. I would hate to have holes in some of my good tops!


----------



## yoboybernie

Hey there.. i was just wondering if anyone was going to be a CP in the spring, or spring advantage. just tryen to meet new people whom i will be with!


----------



## teh fish

^check out this thread: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1209554

Spring 2007 CP discussion thread.


----------



## Tide27

Ton of people on facebook that get together and AIM chat every night or so.

If have facebook, should check out the Disney SPring CP forums....will get a warm reception im sure.


----------



## FalseHopeRemains

hey i'll be there in january for the spring advantage program. im orkin in the transportation thingy.



FalseHopeRemains


----------



## Jules76126

I have a couple of quick questions (If they have already been asked and answered I'm sorry but I don't have the time to look through 61 pages).

First the role that I recieved is operations. Online it says that most people have to wear a pair of solid color shoes. They also recommend that you don't buy them till you get there. I was thinking of buying a pair of black or white shoes before I left. How many people brought shoes with them?

Also I am checking in on January 22. My question is on the 23 will that day be a day that I attend Traditions or could that be a free day with just like a meeting in the morning. The only reason I'm asking is because my parents are helping me move in and they might leave on the 24th if they can still have dinner and take me out on the 23. Thanks


----------



## Tide27

Traditions doesnt take up the whole day.  Its only 4-5 hrs.  You should have plenty of time to visit with your parents afterwards.


----------



## Joanna71985

First, you don't know what kind/color shoes you will need. So I would wait until you arrive and find out your area. And second, Traditions happens on the third day. The 2nd day after check-in is the day you find out your location.


----------



## Rustyflwr3

Will someone tell me when the last day was that you could apply for the CP for January.  Was it back in November?  Just wondering as one of my classmates applied in November but hasn't heard anything.  I don't know the process, but would they have had to schedule an interview themselves?  Just checking as I know you all would be the first to know 

Thanks!


----------



## Joanna71985

I don't know. I think it is still going on (this is taken from the CP website):

Now Accepting Applications For The Following Sessions:

2007 Spring- approximately January through May 
2007 Spring Advantage- approximately January through August 
2007 Spring Quarter- approximately March through August 
Culinary- on going school demos & interviews


----------



## MissSpooky

K another question from me as I kill time from studying for my finals this week and I was browsing on ebay. I know that we get to shop at the company D store and what not for all the discounted stuff. Are the things where just from WDW or would I be able to find DLR merchandise and some of the other resorts? I have a few pins and things I was thinking about ordering before I get down there but if I can get em cheaper there I'll wait. Thanks! 1 month nad a week to go!!


----------



## spbink

Okay, this is going to sound crazy, but I just applied for the college program for the spring. I have my interview tomorrow. 

I was surprised they're still interviewing for the spring 07 program, but I recently decided that I want to switch my major, and quite possibly switch schools, and taking a semester off while I apply to new programs seems like a good idea. 

So I guess question one is whether this is crazy of me. I mean, if I'm accepted I'd be going down there...the fifth of January or so? Less than a month!

Also I've seen people ask, but does this really help a lot in getting a Professional Internship? (Have any alumni done Imagineering internships? That's really where I want to go...)

Last question - being a character attendant isn't like being a character actor, right? Unless I'm mistaken, they're people who are in charge of an area and help guests find out showtimes and where things are and all, right? The role sheet says they have a separate interview process. What is that like?


----------



## Joanna71985

Being a character attendant is a fun role. This is I am currently doing on the CP. You assist the characters, answer questions for guests, take pictures for them if needed, stuff like that. And there is no seperate interview process.


----------



## sarbruis

Because you'll get your acceptance probably within a few weeks of your start date, you won't have too much time to be anxious/nervous/whatever.  But you will have just enough time to prepare yourself and get ready to have a great time.  Good luck.


----------



## DLDan

Hey there. Do the one bedroom apartments have the same layout minus one bedroom as the others at Chatham or are they smaller kitchen and living room? It may have been asked before but what do they allow you to use to hang posters and stuff? Tacks. Staples? 

Thanks! Getting excited Just 18 more days until I leave for Florida!!!


----------



## Joanna71985

Tacks, but do not use staples or the sticky tacky stuff.


----------



## MissSpooky

well I have a ton of tacks that i can't use here so i guess i can get some use out of them there. i would think they wouldn't want all those holes in the walls but it's there prob i guess. I just had my walls done and I have been told not to have them all "holed up" as I was told!


----------



## MissSpooky

Joanna71985 said:


> Tacks, but do not use staples or the sticky tacky stuff.



I just keep meaing to say I love your badge graphic!


----------



## Joanna71985

MissSpooky said:


> I just keep meaing to say I love your badge graphic!



Thanks!


----------



## I'mAPirateSavvy?

I'm new to this forum and was wondering, if anyone is doing the spring program? I'm leaving on January 6th....I'm real nervous about check in.  Is it really hectic, or am I just worrying too much?  

Also - I'm flying from Pittsburgh.  Any suggestions as to what I should make sure to pack (eh...like toilet paper?) or something essential I may forget?  (*insert funny stories here* haha)


----------



## Salukfan

I'm leaving from Pittsburgh too!  I arrive on the 15th and I'm semi-frantic about the packing thing too.  But I always worry too much.


----------



## FalseHopeRemains

ill be there on the leaving ohio on the 16th from cleveland. im in  transportation what about y0ou guys?



FalseHopeRemains


----------



## MarinaAndCharlie

Hey everyone,

I dont know if these questions have been answered yet, and if they have, feel free to direct me to them. thanks.

 In this college program, can you be a princess or is that for a more experienced applicant (ie: someone who has been through the program once before)? If you can be a princess, and you go for an audition, what sort of thing do you do. Do you come prepared with a monologue or do they give you a cold reading to do or what? Also, in order to be a princess, do you need to be a theatre major? Thanks so much. Any details you could provide would be wonderful!


----------



## MissSpooky

I figure what a good place to ask one of the questions I don't recall seeing answered anywhere...

How many tv channels are there? Not that I'm planning on watching a ton of tv but I may take along my tivo or something and watch in my few moments of downtime. I love project runway but have a feeling they won't have bravto.


----------



## kdm31091

Can you be in community college and apply for the College Program or does it only work for 4 year colleges?


----------



## arielll

nope you can be in community college - i am and im leaving on the 15th!


----------



## ohana626

I have a few questions... 
1) Are there closet in the bedrooms at Vista Way or Chatham? I've been looking at the pictures of the two apartments on Disney's website, but I can't really tell.
2) Is there a place to put a desktop computer and a television? Anybody improvise?
3) Does anyone know if there are BP/Amoco gas stations in the general area? I know there are Hess stations on Disney property, but what other stations are nearby?


----------



## josh_e_washie

does anyone here know what type of interaction CP's have with PI's (professional interns).  I'm a PI for the spring and I'd love to know where you all are so we can all hang out and have fun on weekends/time off.  :-D


----------



## I'mAPirateSavvy?

Salukfan said:


> I'm leaving from Pittsburgh too!  I arrive on the 15th and I'm semi-frantic about the packing thing too.  But I always worry too much.



Yay Pittsburgh! haha we should meet up sometime!


----------



## SamRoc

I was wondering if you could be in a conservatory program like AMDA or AADA (American Academy of Dramatic Arts) and still apply and be accepted for the Disney college program, or is it for 2 and 4 year colleges only? thanks.


----------



## Disabelle

ok i really would like someone to settle this whole Pleasure Island is only for ppl 21+ from now on...is this a horrible rumor or is this crap actually true?  

also, on the college program website it says that they don't know if there's going to be a summer only program....ummm not cool. i only have time in my school schedule to do the summer...i did it last summer and it was the best 3 months ever! i met the most amazing people and while wrapping turkey legs and taking out trash was not so fun, it really wasn't so bad... 

am i freaking out about nothing? thanks for any answers you guys have...

-katie-

how cute is this smiley?!


----------



## wissa05182

Could someone please tell me a little more about the different roles? I guess I am interested in operations since I have worked at an "amusement park" in that area there, but I hear a lot of great things about all the other options. I'd love to hear some pro's/con's!


----------



## wissa05182

okay, another question!

I know the answer to this one already, but I am trying to persuade my friends and I need a lot of help.

Why is the WDW CP better than studying abroad?


----------



## Joanna71985

Disabelle said:


> ok i really would like someone to settle this whole Pleasure Island is only for ppl 21+ from now on...is this a horrible rumor or is this crap actually true?
> 
> also, on the college program website it says that they don't know if there's going to be a summer only program....ummm not cool. i only have time in my school schedule to do the summer...i did it last summer and it was the best 3 months ever! i met the most amazing people and while wrapping turkey legs and taking out trash was not so fun, it really wasn't so bad...
> 
> am i freaking out about nothing? thanks for any answers you guys have...
> 
> -katie-
> 
> how cute is this smiley?!



Unfortunately, the PI "rumor" is true. Now the clubs (or majority) are 21+. And I believe the Summer Alumni program will happen (even though it is not on the website yet), but that is just me.


----------



## Joanna71985

wissa05182 said:


> Could someone please tell me a little more about the different roles? I guess I am interested in operations since I have worked at an "amusement park" in that area there, but I hear a lot of great things about all the other options. I'd love to hear some pro's/con's!



Roles
The following roles are available as part of the Disney College Program at the Walt Disney World® Resort. The descriptions below provide an overview of the responsibilities included in each role. It is important to note that each role may include, but is not limited to, the descriptions below. 
All roles may include prolonged exposure to outside elements, including heat/humidity, cold temperatures, and/or wet conditions. 


Onstage Roles
Bell Services/Dispatch
The ability to work in a fast-paced environment and prior experience in a resort setting are important qualities for individuals in a Bell Services or Dispatch position. Cast Members in this role may assign deliveries, as well as handle Guests luggage and phone requests. Good organization, communication and leadership skills are required for directing bellmen, as it pertains to luggage and vehicle deliveries. 

Responsibilities may include: greet Guests; handle and store luggage, which requires heavy lifting (including overhead lifting) and taking luggage off buses, vans and cars; tagging luggage to ensure great Guest service, standing for extended periods, and working outdoors. 

Character Attendant 
Character Attendant Cast Members provide Guests with information about the Walt Disney World Resort. This could include show schedules, attraction information, Character set locations and set times. Individuals must exhibit a positive, friendly, helpful attitude to Guests. This is a global role, and Cast Members may work in multiple locations across the Walt Disney World Resort, including all four theme parks and any of our resorts. 

Responsibilities may include: maintaining show quality and Character integrity; directing Guests on taking appropriate photographs; providing audience control; set up and removal of stanchions, ropes and poles; retrieving and arranging strollers; standing for extended periods; working outdoors; and maintaining cleanliness and order in your work location. 

Custodial 
The Walt Disney World Resort is known for its "world-class" cleanliness, and Custodial Cast Members are responsible for making this happen. These Cast Members will encounter a high level of Guest contact and will work independently.

Responsibilities may include: emptying waste cans, cleaning restrooms, bussing tables, sweeping and mopping, working with cleaning chemicals, standing for extended periods, working outdoors, driving pargo carts, vacuuming, dusting, cleaning pool decks and providing Guest information. 

Full Service Food and Beverage 
Organizational skills and the ability to handle multiple tasks at once are important qualities to have as a Full-Service Food and Beverage Cast Member. This role involves prolonged standing and walking. Cast Members may work as a seating host/hostess in various restaurants across property.
Full-Service Food and Beverage is a non-tipped role.

Responsibilities may include: greeting and seating Guests, standing for extended periods, working outdoors, cash handling, rolling silverware, folding napkins and keeping the work area clean and stocked.

Hopper 
Cast Members in this role may experience more than one working environment. These Cast Members will rotate to different locations within the same line of business, or they may be able to experience more than one role at the
Walt Disney World Resort. Independence, flexibility and a willingness to work with different teams and leaders are important skills to have in this role. 

Hopper Cast Members may be working in any one of the roles explained in this list and should have selected all of the following opportunities on the Role Checklist: 

Quick-Service Food and Beverage 
Merchandise 
Operations 
Custodial 
Recreation 
Transportation 
Full Service Food and Beverage. 
Responsibilities may include: working in multiple locations across the Walt Disney World Resort, including all four theme parks, two water parks,
Downtown Disney® area, Disney's Wide World of Sports® complex and any of our resorts. Some areas may require heavy lifting, bending, standing for extended periods, and working outdoors.

Hospitality 
Individuals in this role must be willing to work in all of the following areas but might only work in one: 

Front Desk 
Guest Services 
Luggage Services 
Dispatch 
Phone Room 
Hospitality Cast Members may experience many different facets of the Front Office operation. This role involves the usage of a computer-based system, working in an environment with a high level of Guest interaction, resolving challenging Guest situations and handling large sums of money.

Responsibilities may include: checking Guests in and out of resorts, processing payments, assisting Guests with itinerary planning and ticket sales, tagging and delivering luggage, standing for extended periods, working outdoors, answering Guest phone calls and providing information to Guests. 

 Housekeeping 
Housekeeping Cast Members will be responsible for cleaning Guest rooms, while adding "special touches" to create a lasting impression. Attention to detail and the ability to work independently are important skills to have in this role. Housekeeping Cast Members will endure physically challenging work, including repetitive bending, while cleaning multiple Guest rooms every day. Individuals in this role will work primarily daytime shifts and have limited Guest contact.

Responsibilities may include: heavy lifting, standing for extended periods, working with cleaning chemicals, repetitive bending and pulling, making beds, emptying trashcans, cleaning Guest bathrooms, replenishing linens, pushing large carts, dusting and vacuuming.

 Lifeguard 
Maintaining Guests' safety is our No.1 expectation. Lifeguards must have strong swimming skills. They will endure physically challenging work and prolonged exposure to outside elements. During off-peak seasons, Lifeguards may assist other operating areas throughout the Walt Disney World Resort.

Responsibilities may include: monitoring the safety of our Guests as they swim, providing limited emergency medical attention, keeping pool areas clean, providing Guest information, and standing for extended periods. Lifeguard Cast Members must be evaluated and certified at the Walt Disney World Resort. In the event that an individual does not pass the requirement of the below swim test, he/she will be given an opportunity to pursue other vacant positions.

Lifeguard Swim Test 
Make an appointment for a local swim test; swim 200 yards freestyle or breaststroke; retrieve a 10-pound brick from the deepest section of the pool (minimum 8-feet in depth); tread water with hands out of the water for two minutes. Have instructor validate skills and complete form. This form is available on this Web site to those extended invitations to participate on the program as a lifeguard. 

Merchandise 
Critical thinking and the ability to perform multiple tasks are important qualities to have in a Merchandise role. Cast Members may work in large, high-volume areas or individually on outdoor carts. Individuals in this role should be comfortable handling large sums of money.

Responsibilities may include: operating a point-of-sale system (cash register), cash handling, stocking shelves, preparation of food/candy, package delivery, stroller rental, standing for extended periods, working outdoors, heavy lifting, pushing and pulling, light cleaning, selling of alcohol and tobacco and providing information to Guests.

 Operations 
Operations Cast Members will be placed in one of the following areas: 

Attractions:
working at any one of the "rides," theater shows or Disney's FASTPASS® locations


Parking:
greeting all Guests who arrive by vehicle working mainly outside or at the Toll Plaza


Park Greeter:
greeting all Guests who enter the park and validating their tickets.


Ticket Operations: selling various ticket media and validating Guest tickets at entry points 
Responsibilities may include: loading and unloading Guests, operating sophisticated ride systems, memorizing and delivering lengthy narrations to large groups, staffing Toll Plaza areas, standing for extended periods, working outdoors, cash handling, operating a motorized vehicle, operating turnstile areas, obtaining knowledge about Walt Disney World Resort ticket media, light cleaning and assisting with audience control. 
A valid driver's license is required for certain Operations roles. 

Quick-Service Food and Beverage 
High volume and Guest contact are key parts of this role. Cast Members in Quick-Service Food and Beverage will work independently or as part of a large team in either indoor or outdoor locations.

Responsibilities may include: taking orders, operating a point-of sale system (cash register), cash handling, filling food and beverage orders, dispensing and selling alcohol, standing for extended periods, working outdoors, heavy lifting, pushing and pulling, emptying waste cans, general cleaning with chemicals and food preparation.

Recreation 
Cast Members in this role may work in various areas including, without limitation, resorts, towel rentals, watercraft rental, marina operations, ticket sales, arcades, children's activities and slide operations. There are additional certification requirements for some roles. Due to the nature of this role, individuals may experience prolonged exposure to outside weather elements and should have strong swimming skills. During off-peak seasons, Recreation Cast Members may assist other operating areas throughout the Walt Disney World Resort.

Responsibilities may include: keeping recreation areas clean, maintaining safety standards, assisting Guests, standing for extended periods, and working outdoors.

Resort Hopper 
Resort Hopper Cast Members will work in any one of our many resorts across the Walt Disney World Resort. In this role, Cast Members will split their time between Housekeeping and Hospitality.Both Hospitality and Housekeeping roles should be selected on the Role Checklist to be considered for this role. Strong understandings of a resort environment, as well as the ability to be flexible and work independently, are important skills to have in this role. 

Responsibilities may include: heavy lifting, standing for extended periods, working outdoors, working with cleaning chemicals, repetitive bending and pulling, making beds, emptying trashcans, cleaning Guest bathrooms, replenishing linens, pushing large carts, dusting and vacuuming, checking Guests in and out of resorts, processing payments, assisting Guests with itinerary planning and ticket sales, handling large sums of money, tagging and delivering luggage, answering Guest phone calls and providing information to Guests.

Transportation 
Transportation Cast Members will have the opportunity to work in one of the numerous areas that take Guests to and from the resorts and theme parks. These Cast Members may staff our Monorail and/or watercraft operating areas and will encounter a high level of Guest contact. Due to the nature of this role, individuals may experience prolonged exposure to outside weather elements and should have swimming skills.

Responsibilities may include: driving vehicles, delivering narrations during trips, loading and unloading Guests, assisting with audience control, standing for extended periods, and working outdoors.
A valid driver's license is required for this role. 

Vacation Planner 
Vacation Planner Cast Members help begin the magic for our Guests by performing ticket sales. This role involves working well under pressure and dealing with a high volume of sales and transactions. Strong awareness of the Walt Disney World Resort and its ticket media, as well as the ability to handle challenging Guest situations are important skills to possess as a Vacation Planner.

Responsibilities may include: selling Walt Disney World Resort ticket media, learning computer-based ticketing systems, assisting Guests with itinerary planning and providing them information, standing for extended periods, and working outdoors.

Backstage Roles
Costuming 
Costuming Cast Members could work at any one of our many Wardrobe departments throughout the Walt Disney World Resort, issuing costumes to fellow Cast Members. These individuals are often the first person Cast Members interact with before they start their shift. Cast Members in this role may be required to travel to work at any one of the Costuming destinations on or off property. This role can be physically demanding and requires heavy lifting and bending. This is a backstage role with minimal Guest interaction.

Responsibilities may include: overhead reaching, bending and lifting, standing for extended periods, moving heavy costumes from location to location, issuing costumes to fellow Cast Members, operating basic laundry equipment, checking garments, transporting locker bags and some light laundry.

Quick-Service Restaurant-Kitchen Only 
Cast Members in this role will gain entry-level experience in the growing culinary industry. This is a high-volume and fast-paced role, and individuals may work independently or as part of a larger team. This is a backstage role with minimal Guest contact.

Responsibilities may include: preparing and assembling basic food items in quick-service locations, cleaning, stocking, standing for extended periods, working with basic kitchen equipment, reading and following basic recipes.


----------



## wissa05182

Any input on roles from personal experience?  How about your best moment and worst? What are the best and worst "costumes"?


----------



## Joanna71985

wissa05182 said:


> Any input on roles from personal experience?  How about your best moment and worst? What are the best and worst "costumes"?



I have done merchandise and entertainment. Merchandise was nice, but not for me. I absolutely love my current role. The good parts about it is getting to play with the characters, interacting with guests, and just having fun. The bad part is when guests get abusive and can be pretty mean. And here are all the costumes I have worn:
Character attendant- Black bottoms and a white/yellow shirt with Mickey designs on it.

Fantasyland merch- green bottoms and a white shirt with a flower design

Main Street Ops- Navy blue bottoms, white shirt, navy blue vest

Main Street merch- tan shirt, plaid skirt

Liberty Square merch- long, HEAVY pink dress

HM- Green dress with black stripes

Adventureland merch- purple top and bottoms (feels just like PJs)

Squeeze/Glow merch- white top with light blue stripes, white knee-length bottoms, and knee socks (bad if it rains)

Pirates merch- tan top, brown bottoms, and extremely warm

Tomorrowland ops- Gray top and bottom

Frontierland ops- Plaid top (in purple) and brown bottoms

MGM PAC/Fantasmic- Turquoise top and black bottoms


----------



## MissSpooky

Just was wondering if anyone else was having true freak out moments yet. I leave in less than 2 weeks and all of a sudden I'm scared and feel so unprepared! I just realized looking at my counter how close it really is. It seems like just the other day it still had a month not just days!


----------



## Salukfan

I feel the same way.  I was all into getting prepared and whatnot when I first got accepted, and now I'm totally unwilling to even make a move.  I can't believe I'm moving to a different state.  I don't even know how to do laundry!  I'm not in panic mode yet, since I'm too busy working.  But I'm done with that on Friday, and I'm sure that I'll be curled up in the fetal position with worry.  I know it'll all be fine (I'm already considering applying for a PI after the program!), but I need to panic for a bit to get it all out, I think.


----------



## Disabelle

i'm totally one of those ppl who freaks out about everything, but honestly WDWCP was THE BEST experience of my life...don't be nervous you're going to make a million new friends and have many unforgettable nights...i made so many friendships that are going to last a lifetime!

my only advice to you is not to take the time you have there for granted...at the beginning of the summer my roommates and i were like, oh we have soo much time let's just take our time at the parks...NO WAY! time goes by SOO fast (yes even when you're bussing tables in the hot sun or selling apples for a dollar each) and while i'm not saying rush thru all the parks like tourists i'm just saying don't think "oh i'll do it later" b/c you won't have time! trust me!

above all, have fun! this is going to be sooooo so much fun! my roommate from this summer and i are meeting up in WDW next weekend so YAY!


----------



## MissSpooky

Well I think my freakout is a little better today. I can't stop thinking that one month from today I will be leading a very diff life from the one I am now. I'm just over my head buried with a zillion car shipment quotes and need to get on it right now but I feel so smothered by it all! I need help but it seems like there's no one to help me!

Oh I just can see another freakout about not being ready coming on. I'm sure it will all go away as soon as I get down there and settled. It just is coming so fast. I think first chance I get I'm going to be going through the parks. I haven't been actually in them in soooo long. I need to relearn the FL parks. I seem to be stuck in DLR mode since I know more about it!


----------



## theblondebee

If you wanted to be a character attendent(sorry my spelling is horrible), is there any extra interview or audtion that needs to be done?


----------



## scasta86

theblondebee said:


> If you wanted to be a character attendent(sorry my spelling is horrible), is there any extra interview or audtion that needs to be done?


Nope, you only need to attend another audition if you want to be a character performer. 

On that topic though, does anyone know what sort of questions they ask you for the interview if you select character attendant as one of your roles?


----------



## penguinande

Hi all, I haven't visited the boards in months, but I have been looking into participating in the CP for fall advantage, and I have a question (a bunch of them actually, but just one for now). Does anyone know what the Disney background checks entail? I don't have a criminal history, or bad credit or anything, but I was terminated from my previous job for a relatively minor policy violation. I plan to be honest about it if asked, but I was just wondering if it will come up on the background check and if so, might they refuse to hire me because of it? Has anyone ever had this happen to them? Does anyone know of any legit background screening sites where I could find out what's in my employment history? I guess I'm being kinda paranoid, but it would suck to get accepted and get down to Florida and then get turned down. Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## DisneyGirl421

Hey all...  I don't know if this question has been asked/answered yet, but I really don't feel like searching through 60+ pages, lol...

Does Disney offer the CP during the summer?  Because I know I'm already going to be going abroad for one semester and I would not be able to graduate on time if I did the CP for another semester.  But I really want to be able to do the CP.  

Thanks!


----------



## wissa05182

I might be wrong, but I thought I saw on the CP website that they probably aren't having a summer program this year.


----------



## wissa05182

Has anyone been down there during a hurricane? In a way, thinking about it is scary, but its also kinda exciting...


----------



## sarbruis

I lived in South Florida for sixteen years (thirty minutes from the beach) and we were never adversely affected by a hurricane, even one that went directly over us (though I think it wasn't higher than a Category 1 or 2--Erin, maybe?).  The thing with Orlando is it's inland, so the storm isn't full strength when it gets to Orlando.  It's pretty cool, though; the winds are really fun.  I think I went outside when the eye went over us once and it's pretty neat.

Note: I did miss the recent, bad hurricanes, but those were something that doesn't happen very often.


----------



## sarbruis

penguinande said:


> Hi all, I haven't visited the boards in months, but I have been looking into participating in the CP for fall advantage, and I have a question (a bunch of them actually, but just one for now). Does anyone know what the Disney background checks entail? I don't have a criminal history, or bad credit or anything, but I was terminated from my previous job for a relatively minor policy violation. I plan to be honest about it if asked, but I was just wondering if it will come up on the background check and if so, might they refuse to hire me because of it? Has anyone ever had this happen to them? Does anyone know of any legit background screening sites where I could find out what's in my employment history? I guess I'm being kinda paranoid, but it would suck to get accepted and get down to Florida and then get turned down. Thanks in advance for your help.



I don't know what they entail, but you'll be fine.  I don't think they check much more than criminal history.  They don't even get phone numbers of employers from your application.  I self-termed Spring 06 and they re-hired me for Spring Advantage 07, so if I made it I'm sure you'll make it.


----------



## sarbruis

Also, the possibility of Summer 07 is unknown at this moment.  Nothing is stated yet, but it's not a non-possibility.


----------



## penguinande

thanks sarbruis! Any other feedback would be much appreciated as well. And I have more questions now...

1. I really want my role to be hopper. Is there an actual place that you can select that on the application or do you just have to choose all the roles and hope they give it to you? I wouldn't mind doing quick service food or custodial part of the time, but I wouldn't want it to be my full-time role. 
2. Does anyone use bikes or rollerblades or skateboards to get around? Are there places to run/walk/skate/bike for exercise?
3. For those of you who have taken one or more of the classes, how did you like them? In your opinion which class is best (as in most interesting and most beneficial)? 

Thanks guys


----------



## sarbruis

The Disney area isn't really bicycle-friendly.  A few of the resorts have places where you can rent bicycles (two-person, four-person, etc.), but that's about it.  I recall reading somewhere that bicycles aren't allowed in the apartment complexes.  There's really not much you can do with one.  I suppose if you're at Chatham you could ride your bicycle to Publix for groceries or something.  But it's not like you can just bike to work or anything.  Everything is too far away and there aren't that many sidewalks.  The only time I rode a bicycle was backstage at Animal Kingdom.  They have these sweet, old-school, blue Schwinns (other parks used to have them, but due to misuse, they've all been taken away except the DAKcycles).  But yeah, it's not worth bringing a bike.  I don't know about rollerblading/skateboarding.  I expect there'd be the possibility of the former in some places.

There are plenty of places to walk/run for exercise, especially around the Chatham/Commons area.  If you like to walk, just walk around the parks.  The World Showcase Lagoon has a circumference of about two miles.  A few times around that and you've burned quite a few calories.  There's a nice walking path that takes you from Epcot to The Studios.  It's really easy to find places to walk, and it's much more fun than a treadmill or walking around where there aren't any people.

Regarding Roll Hoppers (this is from http://www.wdwcollegeprogram.com/sap/its/mimes/zh_wdwcp/students/role_descr/onstage.html):

Hopper
Cast Members in this role may experience more than one working environment. These Cast Members will rotate to different locations within the same line of business, or they may be able to experience more than one role at the
Walt Disney World Resort. Independence, flexibility and a willingness to work with different teams and leaders are important skills to have in this role.

Hopper Cast Members may be working in any one of the roles explained in this list and should have selected all of the following opportunities on the Role Checklist:

    * Quick-Service Food and Beverage
    * Merchandise
    * Operations
    * Custodial
    * Recreation
    * Transportation
    * Full Service Food and Beverage.

Responsibilities may include: working in multiple locations across the Walt Disney World Resort, including all four theme parks, two water parks,
Downtown Disney® area, Disney's Wide World of Sports® complex and any of our resorts. Some areas may require heavy lifting, bending, standing for extended periods, and working outdoors.

So on your Roll Checklist, select that option as well as all the secondary options.

I can't answer the one about classes; I didn't take any.


----------



## FSUDisneyGirl

Help meee!

I'm checking in for the CP on Monday, and I still can't decide which (if any) classes to take!  I'm a music education major, so they sort of slightly apply to me.  I just graduated college so I don't need the credit, I'm just looking for classes that would be interesting/ informative/ fun.  

If you've taken any classes on the CP, please let me know!  

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Joanna71985

I've taken Hospitality Management and Experiential Learning. The 2nd one was interesting. I would recommend that one myself.


----------



## yoboybernie

Hello there.. So you were sayen that the experiential learning class was a good one to take. i actually thought about doing that one. could you tell me more about this class. iknow its more of a "hands on" thoughout the parks type of class. More personal info from you on it would be great. ive been to the web site to see exactly what you would be doing in the class. but wanted a more personal view on the class! thanks


----------



## QueenUrsula

wissa05182 said:


> Has anyone been down there during a hurricane? In a way, thinking about it is scary, but its also kinda exciting...



I was there from May to November of '04. I was there that whole summer when they had like 4 Hurricanes. I think the major one was Hurricane Charlie. It was kinda freaky being Im from the north and all but also kinda cool at the same time. 

 Poor Animal Kingdom was WRECKED after Charlie.


----------



## scasta86

Hey everyone, just wanted to let you know that I just created a myspace group dedicated to the Fall 07 program. Feel free to join, it's at: http://groups.myspace.com/wdwcpfall07


----------



## hogwartsdropout

When will people be able to apply for the CP for Fall 2008? Also, how long does the program last for? So sorry if this is a repeated question.

Anyone done the CP as an international student?

Also, in the CP, is there a chance of working at a resort? 
Can you choose what sort of job you'd like? Like merchandise, dining, etc? Or are you just put where you're needed most?

Do I have to currently be enrolled at University (bearing in mind I'm in England) to do the international CP?

Sorry for all the questions!


----------



## sarbruis

You'll be able to apply in the spring of '08.  There are two programs: regular(four months) and advantage (seven months).  There is also the international program, which is, I think, one year.  You can choose which areas you would like to work in and you'll then get a letter stating which one you've been chosen to work in, which you can either accept or deny (and not do the program).  There are probably like fifteen different roles you can choose from, but they are very vague sometimes (eg, Operations could mean Attractions or Parking).  I think you do need to be at uni in order to do either the CP or the International Program.

Which uni are you at (or do you have offers from)?  I'm transferring to England in the fall.


----------



## hogwartsdropout

I'm at the University of Central Lancashire, studying film. I really love it. Where are you applying to?

By 2008, I will have graduated from University, and that's when I'd like to do the program. Perhaps I should be doing the Cultural Representatives program? However I'm not sure if by doing that program, it limits me to only working at the World Showcase in Epcot. Anyone know?


----------



## Sehsun

I went to Orlando Premium Outlets a few times this past winter break, and after we got off of I-4 and were driving to the outlets, I noticed some signs with names of building complexes.....one of them said "Chatham Square" I believe.  Or at least it said Chatham something.  Was this the Chatham Square for Disney CPers??  Is it really this close to the outlets?


----------



## Jules76126

Chatham is really close to the outlets. Its basically within walking distance.


----------



## Sehsun

Jules76126 said:


> Chatham is really close to the outlets. Its basically within walking distance.



Sweet!!  Thanks Jules!!  Hope you're enjoying your time as a CM.


----------



## VMK magic WDW

what would be nice is a college student trip to Disney!!!!


----------



## packwingfn

Since I've heard that your scheduled for 30 hours per week, how long are each of the shifts per day? 6 hours? How long is your break usually? Do you have to punch out during your break?

I will be doing Custodial so do I have to notify someone that I will be taking my break?


----------



## london.coincidence

Im still in HS (im a junior) but I know I will definitly be doing the CP.  I think that I am going to do the Spring '09 CP and probably do advantaged.  I just cant wait untill then.  Two years seems so far away  

Im really hoping that I get accepted and maybe even do the speiling on the JC.  I know most of it by heart anyways  

I've hasd snowdays yesterday and today  so I've been reading through all 65 pages and its making me sooo excited, though Im jealous because I'm not even i college yet


----------



## DisneyDude10171

packwingfn said:


> Since I've heard that your scheduled for 30 hours per week, how long are each of the shifts per day? 6 hours? How long is your break usually? Do you have to punch out during your break?
> 
> I will be doing Custodial so do I have to notify someone that I will be taking my break?


 
Hi packwingfn!  I did the CP for summer 06... an option that is sadly no longer available and I was in QSFB, but I have a lot of friends in custodial.  They are actually on the DIS, but are lurkers and are probably reading this  

Anyway, I was *always* scheduled for 40 hours or more per week.  This works out to be "8 hours" a day spread over 5 days.  With this plan, you would have two days off that will generally vary from week to week, although it is possible to request certain days off as long as you follow the correct procedures early enough.

Now, I say "8 hours" in quotes because you actually remain punched in, on the clock for 8.5 hours.  The reason being is that on an 8 working hour shift, you get 60 minutes of break - 30 paid and 30 unpaid.  The computer system automatically takes out the 30 minutes of unpaid, so you do not need to clock-out to go on break.  So you actually work 7.5 hours, get paid for .5 hour of break and get an extra .5 hour break that is not paid.  It is pretty simple.  In some cases, you need to report to a clocking location afterwards so that the system knows you are done with your break.

Depending on the area you are in, you may be assigned to take your break all at once or divide it in parts - it just depends on where you work.  When I worked in Epcot foods, I was assigned to take my break all at once.  However, when I work Magic Kingdom merchandise, my breaks were split up for me.

When you work less than 8 hours, you generally get 30 minutes of break (all paid) and when you work greater than 10 hours, you should have 75 minutes of break (30 minutes paid).

Usually, someone will come and "releive you" or otherwise inform you that it is your time to go on break.  Although, it is possible in custodial that you may have more flexibility to take your break based on when you complete your assigned tasks.  In those situations, you might be asked to radio your manager and inform him/her that you are going on break.

That's a lot of information.  You will learn a lot more about the clocking system and breaks when you report to your location the first time for "OJT" or On-the-Job Training.


----------



## Sehsun

I've searched the boards and could not find a thread that pertained to my question, so I shall ask it here.

What date was the earliest character performer audition that anyone went to?  Also, which city was it in?  I really hope that the Orlando one isn't too far away.....I may even consider going to the ATL one if it's sooner than the Orlando one.

Does anyone have last year's audition schedule (times, dates, etc.), by any chance?


----------



## Joanna71985

I don't have the list unfortunately, but I do know that the auditions started March 30. And mine was on the first day. They ran through the almost-middle of April.


----------



## khancock

Sehsun said:


> Does anyone have last year's audition schedule (times, dates, etc.), by any chance?



the auditions in the past have all been at private dance studios and rehersal halls.  they aren't at the schools.  it wouldn't be a good idea to make any type of plans based on old audition times because these change.  they did post these around the same time as the first campus presentations, so id guess this info will be on the site in the next few weeks.


----------



## Joanna71985

Sehsun said:


> I've searched the boards and could not find a thread that pertained to my question, so I shall ask it here.
> 
> What date was the earliest character performer audition that anyone went to?  Also, which city was it in?  I really hope that the Orlando one isn't too far away.....I may even consider going to the ATL one if it's sooner than the Orlando one.
> 
> Does anyone have last year's audition schedule (times, dates, etc.), by any chance?



I actually found my list from last year, and it looks like Orlando was towards the end. But again, times and dates are subject to change.


----------



## Sehsun

Thanks khancock and Joanna.



Joanna71985 said:


> I don't have the list unfortunately, but I do know that the auditions started March 30. And mine was on the first day. They ran through the almost-middle of April.



Wow, that's a long time from now.....hopefully I can do something to keep me busy while I wait.  I feel like it will be pretty hard when people are finding out about their acceptances, while I'll still be waiting to do my audition and probably won't find out until about mid-April?



Joanna71985 said:


> I actually found my list from last year, and it looks like Orlando was towards the end. But again, times and dates are subject to change.



I hope they change the schedule from last year.


----------



## Joanna71985

Sehsun said:


> Thanks khancock and Joanna.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, that's a long time from now.....hopefully I can do something to keep me busy while I wait.  I feel like it will be pretty hard when people are finding out about their acceptances, while I'll still be waiting to do my audition and probably won't find out until about mid-April?
> 
> 
> 
> I hope they change the schedule from last year.



It's not fun, I can tell you that. The wait just about killed me. But in the end it was worth it.


----------



## orangekid13

I don't know if I haven't looked in the right places or if I just looked past it but I'd like to know if there are any imagineer-type positions in the CP... or where I would find a list of titles available with the jobs people reported getting under those titles.

thanks!


----------



## london.coincidence

orangekid13 said:


> I don't know if I haven't looked in the right places or if I just looked past it but I'd like to know if there are any imagineer-type positions in the CP... or where I would find a list of titles available with the jobs people reported getting under those titles.
> 
> thanks!



if you go to wdwcollegeprogram_dot_com (cant post links) they provide the list of available roles.  This is what they have:



			
				College Program Roles said:
			
		

> Onstage Roles
> 
> Bell Services/Dispatch
> 
> Character Attendant
> 
> Custodial ImagesCustodial
> 
> Full Service Food and Beverage
> 
> Hopper
> * Quick-Service Food and Beverage
> * Merchandise
> * Operations
> * Custodial
> * Recreation
> * Transportation
> * Full Service Food and Beverage.
> 
> 
> Hospitality
> * Front Desk
> * Guest Services
> * Luggage Services
> * Dispatch
> * Phone Room
> 
> Housekeeping Cast Members Housekeeping
> 
> Lifeguard Cast Members Lifeguard
> 
> 
> Merchandise Cast MemberMerchandise
> 
> Operations Cast Members Operations
> * Attractions:
> working at any one of the "rides," theater shows or Disney's FASTPASS® locations
> 
> * Parking:
> greeting all Guests who arrive by vehicle working mainly outside or at the Toll Plaza
> 
> * Park Greeter:
> greeting all Guests who enter the park and validating their tickets.
> 
> * Ticket Operations: selling various ticket media and validating Guest tickets at entry points
> 
> 
> Quick Service Food & Beverage Cast MembersQuick-Service Food and Beverage
> 
> Recreation
> 
> Resort Hopper
> 
> Transportation
> 
> 
> Vacation Planner
> 
> Costuming
> 
> 
> Quick-Service Restaurant-Kitchen Only
> 
> Character Performer


----------



## orangekid13

darn, I wish there was some way to get an internship sort of thing with imagineering...


----------



## ArchieImagineer

orangekid13 said:


> darn, I wish there was some way to get an internship sort of thing with imagineering...



Amen.


----------



## MrsKMusto

I'm currently enrolled in the CP and if you want something along those lines you have to do the "regular" internship and then move up to an internship dealing with your field of choice. However, you do have to apply for it like any other internship and I think the chances are much much more slim for you to get it. I hope that helped a little!


----------



## orangekid13

Yeah I'm thinkin I should try and fit the CP into my schedule to either have something cool on my resume or to get my foot in the door at Disney


----------



## ArchieImagineer

orangekid13 said:


> Yeah I'm thinkin I should try and fit the CP into my schedule to either have something cool on my resume or to get my foot in the door at Disney



Plus during the CP they are supposed to set you up with someone in a field related to your major.  That's what they told me during the presentation for the CP I attended last fall.  If it's true, that alone is worth it for me.  I don't care what my job is.  Just being able to have a contact is priceless in this company.

But, that's only if they set you up.  Otherwise, yea, it's resume booster.


----------



## scasta86

Has anyone been able to get the Vacation Planner role? I don't think I've seen anyone who has.....well if anyone has more info on this role I would appreciate it.


----------



## Tifftiff

Guess I will post on this board too. I am currently in a couple Myspace, facebook and LJ groups all pertaiing to the WDWCP I have become obsessed. I need help! Haha


----------



## packwingfn

I am obsessed too so your not alone!


----------



## DisMa10

ditto


----------



## Sehsun

Tifftiff said:


> Guess I will post on this board too. I am currently in a couple Myspace, facebook and LJ groups all pertaiing to the WDWCP I have become obsessed. I need help! Haha



I am in a MySpace, Facebook, and LJ group as well (WDWCP ones).  Count me in on the CP-obsessed!!


----------



## ShareADreamComeTrue

Hello everyone! This is my first time posting on the boards (I just found these and the Mice Chat boards, my name is Wishes over there if you're interested) and I just want to say that I'm really excited to have found them. I have always been a huge fan of Disney and have wanted to work for them. Just recently I realized it might be possible. When people go to Disney World they wonder why all the Cast Members are so happy. My recent trip I figured out why (and I know most of you know too), I realized that even if I couldn't work in my chosen field of work that I would still want to work for Disney (hence all the happy people). I want to be part of a company that makes so many people happy. If I can do that with my art (I'm an aspiring Graphic Artist) then that would be amazing, if not, well... Theirs always retierment!  And now for my reason for posting.

I just applied for (and sent out my portfolio) to the "Disney Design Group" for the "Creative Assistant Internship" for Fall 2007. I was wondering if anyone here has any experience with the DDG internship program and if they could give me any clue as to when I should here from them. I applied last Wednesday, my portfolio was delivered Friday. When do you think I'll be contacted? Do you know if they contact everyone? Is anyone currently in that position? How do you like it?


----------



## AladdinJay

I have another question for those who did the CP.  Did you make a lot of friends?  Was there always somebody else to hang out with?  I'm just slightly concerned that my roomate or my friends will have a COMPLETELY different schedule than me and it won't be any fun being alone or whatever.


----------



## khancock

AladdinJay said:


> I have another question for those who did the CP.  Did you make a lot of friends?  Was there always somebody else to hang out with?  I'm just slightly concerned that my roomate or my friends will have a COMPLETELY different schedule than me and it won't be any fun being alone or whatever.



There are several hundred people on the program with you.  They are from all over the country, different walks of life, different cultures.  Very diverse group.

Out of these several hundred diverse people, some of them may know 1 or 2 people who are on the program with them.

The vast majority do not know anyone else.  The vast majority are all out to find others with similar likes/dislikes, etc.

In other words, everyone is in the same boat and everyone is looking for friends.


----------



## ShareADreamComeTrue

Hey guys,

Just thought I'd let you all know that I got a call about an interview. My 15 minute inteerview is friday. Any words of wisdom would be very helpful.

Thanks!


----------



## Sehsun

ShareADreamComeTrue said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Just thought I'd let you all know that I got a call about an interview. My 15 minute inteerview is friday. Any words of wisdom would be very helpful.
> 
> Thanks!



Sometimes it helps to search for questions that other people have been asked - it made me feel better to have an idea of possible questions that the interviewer could ask me so that I could be somewhat prepared.

Smile - they can tell over the phone.  Just be yourself!  Don't beat yourself up if you cannot answer a question either, just be honest.  Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## DisMa10

ShareADreamComeTrue said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Just thought I'd let you all know that I got a call about an interview. My 15 minute inteerview is friday. Any words of wisdom would be very helpful.
> 
> Thanks!



beeeee enthusiastic!!!


----------



## MickeyD's

Sehsun said:


> Sometimes it helps to search for questions that other people have been asked - it made me feel better to have an idea of possible questions that the interviewer could ask me so that I could be somewhat prepared.
> 
> Smile - they can tell over the phone.  Just be yourself!  Don't beat yourself up if you cannot answer a question either, just be honest.  Good luck tomorrow!




I did that exact thing, going to different boards pouring through pages just trying to get an idea and it actually paid off because two of my questions were variations of questions I'd read about and went over in my mind on how to respond. 

But the others were pretty spontaneous. I tried to smile but I just got so wrapped up in trying to sound confident and energetic that I don't even remember how much or how little I did it.


----------



## hudie1311

Does anyone know can you still do the college program (fall) if you graduate from school in may 2007? Must you be in graduate school to do it??


----------



## wissa05182

I think you can do it as long as its immediately after you graduate.


----------



## Lady V

hudie1311 said:


> Does anyone know can you still do the college program (fall) if you graduate from school in may 2007? Must you be in graduate school to do it??




yes-you just have to apply while you are still in school!!


----------



## hudie1311

Hey guys!!

I applied and I'm going to the presentation next week!!!  I want to be a character so bad!!! Any suggestions?  My roommate was in the CP and a character she said she would help me but everything helps!!!  Also, where can I get some copies of questions they might ask me?  I've been to WDW about 16 times!!!  I was just wondering what I could do to make sure im prepared I am so excited and I hope I get it!!!  I've worked within amusement parks since I was 14 I'm now 21!! LOL Please let me know any specific questions I should know!!!


----------



## packwingfn

I was the same way about the interview. I'm glad that I got to know most of the questions, but even though I was prepared what to say, It's still good to be yourself and not have the "cookie cutter" answers.


----------



## KashK404

I was wondering how hard it is to get into this college program and  when do you know when your interview is??


----------



## Tifftiff

go to wdwcollegeprogram dot com and just look up the presentation schedule. It's not  hard to get into if you have a good personality and seem like you actually want to be there


----------



## superdiz

It also helps to present yourself nicely.  Disney's all about good "show" ie no odd piercings, crazy hair color, etc.  I dyed my highlights out of my hair before I went down for my college program.  HTH!  Good luck!

And the BEST jobs seemed to have been Ride Operator at the water parks (Slide op??)!  They will ask you what your top 3 are.  Lifeguards had it made too.  I did merchandise and it was ok but the hours were long since I was in MK.  AK has the best hours, MGM, Epcot then MK but I don't think you get much of a choice... just try to sound really enthusiastic about your top pick.


----------



## knash7777

hello everyone, ive been reading for awhile but im new at posting but i just have a question...i just applied and did my phone interview last wednesday..i should be hearing next week or so if i got in or not but it seems like a lot of people get accepted and not to many get rejected...is this true? im just nervous and this is something i really want to do...thanks


----------



## khancock

knash7777 said:


> it seems like a lot of people get accepted and not to many get rejected.



Those that get accepted tend to be quite vocal about their acceptance.  Those that don't get in, aren't vocal about not getting in.

Keep in mind that the number of people active on message boards is a small percentage of those that really do apply.  Even then, with so many message boards, that small number is divided into even smaller numbers.

Human nature keeps most people from standing on hilltops announcing their defeats.

They have a lot of jobs to fill.  Over the years, the program has increased in size, so they aren't as selective as they used to be.  If someone isn't qualified for the jobs they indicate that they want, if they don't meet the application requirements of the program (either Disney's or their school's), or if they have a bad criminal background, they aren't going to get in.


----------



## scasta86

khancock said:


> Those that get accepted tend to be quite vocal about their acceptance.  Those that don't get in, aren't vocal about not getting in.
> 
> Keep in mind that the number of people active on message boards is a small percentage of those that really do apply.  Even then, with so many message boards, that small number is divided into even smaller numbers.
> 
> Human nature keeps most people from standing on hilltops announcing their defeats.
> 
> They have a lot of jobs to fill.  Over the years, the program has increased in size, so they aren't as selective as they used to be.  If someone isn't qualified for the jobs they indicate that they want, if they don't meet the application requirements of the program (either Disney's or their school's), or if they have a bad criminal background, they aren't going to get in.



Would the amount of people that get accepted also be contingent on the number of apartments that are available? Speaking of which how much space is there for people to live in the apartments?

If anyone has a myspace feel free to join my CP related group. It's been steadily growing and it's been pretty active lately, so if your trying to meet new people and learn new info you can find it at: http://groups.myspace.com/wdwcpfall07


----------



## hudie1311

Hey guys!!! I went to the presentation today and I have my interview tomorrow!! Most likely a "character" interview from what the lady said since that was my first choice! Any helpful hints or questions I could think about?  It would be great!! Thanks!!! Muah


----------



## khancock

scasta86 said:


> Would the amount of people that get accepted also be contingent on the number of apartments that are available? Speaking of which how much space is there for people to live in the apartments?



In a way.  The maximum number of total people on the CareerStart, College, and International programs combined would be limited to the number of people that can live in the apartments.  Everyone on these programs all live in the same apartment complexes.


----------



## GottaLuvMickey

wissa05182 said:


> Has anyone been down there during a hurricane? In a way, thinking about it is scary, but its also kinda exciting...



I was on the College Program for Fall Advantage '04... I was there for 3 hurricanes.  It was AWESOME!  I was scared at first, but was so excited durring them and had an awesome time.  Now clean up on the other hand REALLY sucks.  I was a lifeguard at Blizzard Beach and for everyone who's ever been to BB, there are trees and plants EVERYWHERE!!!  I watched the tree in front of building 34 @ Vista blow away durring Hurricane Charlie... Anyway, the apartment complexes are pretty quick at cleaning up, and you'll never even know when it got done, because you'll be at work cleaning up the parks!  Anyway, it was fun... not scarey at all!   

* Shari *


----------



## GottaLuvMickey

packwingfn said:


> Since I've heard that your scheduled for 30 hours per week, how long are each of the shifts per day? 6 hours? How long is your break usually? Do you have to punch out during your break?
> 
> I will be doing Custodial so do I have to notify someone that I will be taking my break?



You're prolly gonna be working 40+ hours a week.  Your contract just says that you will for sure have 30 hours a week... During the summer, lifeguards at Blizzard Beach (at least when I was there) we worked 12 hours a day, 6 days a week, and usually got ABOUT 20 minutes worth of breaks in a work day....


----------



## orangekid13

GottaLuvMickey said:


> You're prolly gonna be working 40+ hours a week.  Your contract just says that you will for sure have 30 hours a week... During the summer, lifeguards at Blizzard Beach (at least when I was there) we worked 12 hours a day, 6 days a week, and usually got ABOUT 20 minutes worth of breaks in a work day....



aren't there labor laws that say you have to get 30min for lunch and 2 15min breaks every day? or is this just a Washington State thing?


----------



## GottaLuvMickey

Yeah, there are labor laws about things like that, but it's Disney... they get away with it.  I think they get away with it because you have the break time scheduled but as a lifeguard you have a rotation and the person coming off of break has to go and get to their stand and bump the person at that stand, that person goes to the next stand, and so on and on...... until about 6 people later they get to you... while all of these people are going between their stands they are eating into your break time... so if someone (gasps!) WALKS to their next stand, or hits the potty (you're sposta pee in the water or on yourself)   all of those things eat up your break time... so by the time all of those people bump, you have enough time to run backstage and refill your water bottle and get back to your next stand in the rotation so hopefully the next person will get a little bit of a break.  It's just a nasty little circle that they can say they gave you your break, but if you don't actually get one, it's not Disney's fault.  Don't get me wrong... I LOVED my college program!  I actually met my husband while on the college program... but I definately don't agree with what some managers will stoop down to just 'to get the job done'

* Shari *

College Program Fall Advantage '04 - Blizzard Beach Lifeguard - Vista Way 1911/3403


----------



## orangekid13

so i'll try real hard to be anything but a lifeguard when i do the cp... i'd rather sweep up cigarette butts!


----------



## Loves Disney

Let me first admit that I have not read through every single post here, I have skimmed through most of the pages, however. I appologize if I ask similar questions. Also, I must confess that I am not a college student yet, but will be as of this fall. (senior in high school at the moment). 

I am extremely interested in the Disney College Program but I had a few questions. 

I am going into college as an English major. Do you have to be a certain Major to take part in the CP? I heard from someone that to be a character, you had to be involved with acting and drama. Is that true? If they only allow certain majors, as an English major, am I unable to take part? 

A major reason I want to take part in the CP is to gain a firm idea whether I want to work for Disney as a future career and to also gain a good idea of the work-force through taking part in the CP. I may not have anything to do with Disney after I graduate college and maybe I will. Is it true that in order to take part in the CP, you have to be planning to stay involved with Disney? (that is, working for Disney after college). 

Also, I know certain majors benefit from the CP. Actors and actresses benefit by performing as characters, then there are the lifegaurds, animal care takers, etc., but as an English major, there really isn't anything "educational" I can take from doing the CP...will that greatly harm any chance I have for applying for the CP? 

I know one of the requirements is the completetion of at least one semester at college. When is a good time to get involved with this? I heard most people get involved with the CP during senior year. 

Once I get into college and I qualify, I want to be apart of the CP very much. What do you guys think about the questions?


----------



## Sehsun

Hi Loves Disney,
To answer your questions.....

*Do you have to be a certain Major to take part in the CP? I heard from someone that to be a character, you had to be involved with acting and drama. Is that true? If they only allow certain majors, as an English major, am I unable to take part?*
~ The CP is open to students of ALL majors, and you want apply for any role you want, regardless of what you are studying or what you want to do for a career in the future.

* Is it true that in order to take part in the CP, you have to be planning to stay involved with Disney? (that is, working for Disney after college). *
~ Nope, that is not true.  Several people _do_ want to work for Disney full-time afterwards, but that is not a requirement to do the program.  It is an internship.  Some people do it to get their foot-in-the-door and others do it for the awesome experience (like me!).

*.....but as an English major, there really isn't anything "educational" I can take from doing the CP...will that greatly harm any chance I have for applying for the CP?*
~ It will not (I am a Psychology major).

*When is a good time to get involved with this? I heard most people get involved with the CP during senior year.*
~ I'm not sure, to be honest.  I have heard of people doing it in the middle of their schooling, some doing it right after they graduate.  Any time is a good time. 

Good questions!  Let me know if you have any more questions.  I have not done the CP yet but am in the process of getting there.  There are others on this board who have done the CP and will probably be a little better at answering your questions.

Good luck in your last year of high school!


----------



## cam-89

Hi guys! It's really great to find that there is a forum dedicated to asking questions about the college program with people who have actually experienced it!  With that being said, I have a bunch of questions I need answered. 

If I'm starting college this September and I'm only going for one semester because I want to do the Disney program, at what point would I actually go to Disney? I mean, if I'm in college for September, October, November, and December, does that mean I'd start at Disney in January? Secondly, what is the interview like? What type of questions do they ask you? 

Say I tell them that I'd like to work in Operations. Would I be able to request to work at certain attractions, like at the Rock n' Roller Coaster or at the Haunted Mansion, etc?

Now for my last question. I have a cousin who is really interested in the Disney college program as well. If we both went down there and started at the same time, would we be able to request to live together? I ask this question because I'll be 18 and my cousin will be 23. I understand that Disney likes to keep the 18 year olds living in the same place because of the no alcohol policy, so does that mean that my cousin and I wouldn't be able to live together? Would they make an exception because we're family? 

Thanks guys, I really appreciate all of your help! I hope I didn't ask too many questions.


----------



## Sehsun

Hi *cam-89*!
I'll try to answer your questions as best as I can.

*If I'm starting college this September and I'm only going for one semester because I want to do the Disney program, at what point would I actually go to Disney? I mean, if I'm in college for September, October, November, and December, does that mean I'd start at Disney in January?*
~ Yes, you would start in January for the Spring Program, which runs from January to mid to late May.  You could also do the Spring Advantage program, which runs from January to August.

*Secondly, what is the interview like? What type of questions do they ask you?*
~ All interviews are done over the phone now.  Interviewers ask different questions to every applicant.  It sounds like they choose from a "pool" of questions, so some applicants could be asked the same questions.  Some examples of questions asked are 1) why do you want to work at Disney, 2) what area do you want to work in and why, 3) how do you feel about living with 1-7 roommates, 4) if you were interviewing candidates for the program, what qualities would you look for?  There are many more, these are just examples.  Also, sometimes the interviewers ask you a question based on a role that you have chosen.  For example....if you checked off "Merchandise," they could ask you a question like, say a family is at Disney for their last day of vacation and an item they are looking for is out of stock.  What would you say to them?  Or if you checked off "Operations," a common question I've heard is, say there is a kid who doesn't meet the height requirement to ride on Space Mountain.  What would you say to him?

*Say I tell them that I'd like to work in Operations. Would I be able to request to work at certain attractions, like at the Rock n' Roller Coaster or at the Haunted Mansion, etc?*
~ Unfortunately, I don't think you can choose.  You could be placed in any of these areas: attractions, parking, ticket operations, and park greeter.

*I have a cousin who is really interested in the Disney college program as well. If we both went down there and started at the same time, would we be able to request to live together? I ask this question because I'll be 18 and my cousin will be 23. I understand that Disney likes to keep the 18 year olds living in the same place because of the no alcohol policy, so does that mean that my cousin and I wouldn't be able to live together? Would they make an exception because we're family?*
~ If you request a wellness apartment (no alcohol) and stand together in line on the same arrival date and time, there is a better chance that you could be placed together.  People under 21 automatically get placed in a wellness apartment, and people over 21 stay in non-wellness apartments unless they request a wellness.

Hope this helped!  I am not a CPer yet, but I love to help out with answering any questions future CPers may have. 

Oh, and you should check out wdwcollegeprogram.com for more info about the College Program.  It may answer many of your questions.


----------



## Feigned

Does anyone know anything about Recreation? I was accepted for fall advantage as a recreation cast member and had indicated to my interviewer that I really wanted to work specifically in children's programs because I have a strong background in that (I've been working in a preschool for 3+ years, I'm planning on becoming a teacher). Is there a good likelihood that I will get to be in children's programs? I'm just wondering if I really would have gotten placed into my first choice role of recreation after making a big deal during my interview that I wanted to do that specifically, just to get something like towel rentals. 

If I am in children's programs, does anyone know what my hours will be like? I know that the babysitting places at resorts (like Cubs Den, Neverland Club, etc) are opened from 4:30-12 each day. Would that be my typical hours? My interviewer indicated the babysitting places as somewhere I could be working in children's programs, is there anywhere else? 

Sorry to ask so many questions. I've just not heard much about recreation yet. I did read on another forum that a lot of people who get accepted into it do children's programs, but the only people I have read about have been like at the golf courses, etc, so I am kind of clueless. 

Does your interviewer make the final choice on your role and possibly where you could work or is that someone else? My interviewer said he would definitely suggest me for children's programs and I just don't see me getting put in recreation if I didn't get that... but I guess you can't be sure.


----------



## Loves Disney

Sehsun said:


> Hi Loves Disney,
> To answer your questions.....
> 
> .



Thank you so much! I greatly appreciate you taking time to answer all my questions, it really helps and really eases my mind about a few things!  `

Also, cam-89, I am glad you asked some of the questions you did! I was wondering a lot of the same thing!!


----------



## Sehsun

Loves Disney said:


> Thank you so much! I greatly appreciate you taking time to answer all my questions, it really helps and really eases my mind about a few things!



You are very welcome!  I'm glad that it helped.


----------



## Joanna71985

hudie1311 said:


> Hey guys!!! I went to the presentation today and I have my interview tomorrow!! Most likely a "character" interview from what the lady said since that was my first choice! Any helpful hints or questions I could think about?  It would be great!! Thanks!!! Muah



Good luck!


----------



## dizlover21

scasta86 said:


> Would the amount of people that get accepted also be contingent on the number of apartments that are available? Speaking of which how much space is there for people to live in the apartments?
> 
> If anyone has a myspace feel free to join my CP related group. It's been steadily growing and it's been pretty active lately, so if your trying to meet new people and learn new info you can find it at:
> 
> Thanks I just joined the group! I hardly use myspace anymore these days, Ive moved onto facebook but..that gives me a reason to keep using myspace. haha I love all these groups and I cant wait to become a CP (hopeufully this Aug for fall 07)


----------



## dizlover21

GottaLuvMickey said:


> I was on the College Program for Fall Advantage '04... I was there for 3 hurricanes.  It was AWESOME!  I was scared at first, but was so excited durring them and had an awesome time.  Now clean up on the other hand REALLY sucks.  I was a lifeguard at Blizzard Beach and for everyone who's ever been to BB, there are trees and plants EVERYWHERE!!!  I watched the tree in front of building 34 @ Vista blow away durring Hurricane Charlie... Anyway, the apartment complexes are pretty quick at cleaning up, and you'll never even know when it got done, because you'll be at work cleaning up the parks!  Anyway, it was fun... not scarey at all!
> 
> * Shari *



Thats good to know. I have never been in a hurricane (from OR) but my sis was going to come visit me in Aug (we're planning way ahead) and my dad said she shouldnt becuase of hurricane season!


----------



## dizlover21

So I went to the meeting they held last term for the CP and they said that you get paid $6.67/hour and .50 more for quick serve food and beverage. Overtime may be availbale. So does anyone know how much they pay for overtime? And if there is a limit or restrictions on that? Also why do you get paid more for quick serve? Is that because you don't get to keep your tips if you work in a restaurant?? Thanks to all for answering! I'm trying to decide which job to apply for in April..I'm for OR and I get paid a lot more than this..but I can sacrifice for Disney! Because it will help me in the long run!!


----------



## orangekid13

isn't overtime ALWAYS time and a half?


----------



## london.coincidence

*Overtime*
Any work over 40 hours per week, or 8 hours per day (unless otherwise noted at a work location), is considered overtime and paid at time-and-a-half.


----------



## orangekid13

london.coincidence said:


> *Overtime*
> Any work over 40 hours per week, or 8 hours per day (unless otherwise noted at a work location), is considered overtime and paid at time-and-a-half.



I went to the presentation yesterday and they said some positions are 45 hrs/week... so consider it noted


----------



## Sehsun

I have some questions for CP alumni:

1) How close (~ how many minutes) is the Wal-Mart to Chatham?  To Vista? (I have heard of people walking there) Is the Wal-Mart a regular one, or a Super Wal-Mart?

2) Do the Exploration classes require any textbooks?

3) (dumb questions) Do you get to keep your CM nametag after the CP is over? And character performers get nametags....right? (I'm asking this one because I'm just guessing one wouldn't get to wear one in the parks while they are onstage)

4) Should I bring my printer for my laptop?  I know that they have just made a wireless internet lounge called Clubroom Thirteen501 - does anyone know which apartment complex this is located at?  Is the printing free in the computer labs?

Thanks!


----------



## princessgirl2238

dizlover21 said:


> So I went to the meeting they held last term for the CP and they said that you get paid $6.67/hour and .50 more for quick serve food and beverage. Overtime may be availbale.



ahh lucky ducks! i did cp this past fall (advantage 06) and two years prior to (fall advantage 2004), the first program i was QSF&B so i made about $7 an hour. this past time, i was in entertainment we only made 6.50 an hour, but the whole summer i had lots of overtime, which was time and a half, but as much as i liked having money, character is a very exhausting role in the summer and early fall months due to heat and humidity. but it was managable to live off of, i lived at chatham in a 3 bedroom. just save up some extra money for the first few weeks that you are living there, you'll want to do everything possible and have some money saved aside (say like have your parents hold on to it till about half way through your program that way you get a nice little bit of spending money). good luck to all that have interviews and auditions coming up- i personally loved the audition i went to in chicago- i got to meet about 10 others that worked with me in entertainment and so that way i had some people as soon as i got down there to hang out with.


----------



## princessgirl2238

Sehsun said:


> I have some questions for CP alumni:
> 
> 1) How close (~ how many minutes) is the Wal-Mart to Chatham?  To Vista? (I have heard of people walking there) Is the Wal-Mart a regular one, or a Super Wal-Mart?
> 
> 2) Do the Exploration classes require any textbooks?
> 
> 3) (dumb questions) Do you get to keep your CM nametag after the CP is over? And character performers get nametags....right? (I'm asking this one because I'm just guessing one wouldn't get to wear one in the parks while they are onstage)
> 
> 4) Should I bring my printer for my laptop?  I know that they have just made a wireless internet lounge called Clubroom Thirteen501 - does anyone know which apartment complex this is located at?  Is the printing free in the computer labs?
> 
> Thanks!



1.) it is a super walmart and it's sort of close, but not close enough to walk to. i brought my car down with me and drove to if from chatham. also if you live in chatham, there is a publics (a regular grocery store) that is close by, some of my roommates walked there and back with groceries (and "borrowed the grocery carts"- which is a common thing)
2.) nope, i did the communications exploration class (the first group to do it  and it was absolutely amazing! i loved the class and we got to see CMs that work in guest relations at epcot and mgm while they were dealing with unhappy guests.
3.) everyone gets their nametag at traditions- even the entertainment kids, cause entertainment kids will wear them on their first days of training and can wear them at classes (i wore mine to exp comm class cause it was the only time i got to)
4.) i brought a printer for my laptop, it was always so much easier that way- the computer lab at chatham was always crowded and the internet was sometimes slow. my apartment went in together and bought a wireless router for the apartment (we were there for 7 months), if you do this, put a password lock on it so that other apartment don't steal your internet. and then we gave the router to our roommate that stayed down for a professional internship.

-it sounds like you are going to be in entertainment (or you are hoping to be), if you have questions, feel free to ask me cause i was in entertainment(it was the best role of my life!)


----------



## orangekid13

is the internet connection in the apartments included? obviously it's not wireless but do you have to get cable internet hooked up or is it an apartment network?


----------



## packwingfn

I'm pretty sure that wireless is available.


----------



## princessgirl2238

internet is included in the apartments- which is wonderful because my first program we only had dial up internet (imagine 6 girls with one phone line trying to use the internet).
wireless in not as of janurary (unless they went in after i moved out in the second week of jan) available unless an apartment has a wireless router and they didn't put a password lock on it (which several of them didn't


----------



## laclark

Hi everyone!  I've been reading this thread nearly all night and I'm still not done!  My interview for Fall 07 just ended and now I have to wait three long weeks to find out if I made it.   Thanks for all the advice and information!


----------



## Sehsun

princessgirl2238 said:


> -it sounds like you are going to be in entertainment (or you are hoping to be), if you have questions, feel free to ask me cause i was in entertainment(it was the best role of my life!)



*princessgirl2238*, thank you so much for answering the questions; it helped a lot.  I will let you know if I have any questions about working in the Entertainment CP.  I'm glad to hear that you liked it so much!


----------



## RubyTurner

Ok, I've got two pretty unimportant questions but they've been bugging me for awhile.

First... awhile ago when I was looking up information I saw something about a Disney Choir that the CM's could join in.  Was I wrong?  I'm thinking it could have been the DL program where I read that.  I don't exactly remember.

Second... I heard that some of the CM that come from other countries to work in the World Showcase also do the CP and live in the same apartments.  Is this right?  Are there a lot of international people that do the CP?  I think it would be very cool to be friends or live with people from other countries!

Ok, that's all for now.  Thanks!!


----------



## cam-89

I have another question. After your initial seven month working period at Disney, is it possible to get a job in the entertainment field there, say as a musician? The reason I'm asking is because I'm an experienced guitarist and I was wondering how the players in the old Tarzan Rocks show got their jobs doing that. That'd be so cool!


----------



## khancock

RubyTurner said:


> ...I saw something about a Disney Choir that the CM's could join in.  Was I wrong?  I'm thinking it could have been the DL program where I read that.



Disneyland may have a choir, but I know for a fact if you are on Fall Advantage you can be part of the Cast Choir for Epcot's Candlelight procession.  Rehersals start late in the Summer, but before the Fall peeps arrive.



RubyTurner said:


> Second... I heard that some of the CM that come from other countries to work in the World Showcase also do the CP and live in the same apartments.  Is this right?  Are there a lot of international people that do the CP?  I think it would be very cool to be friends or live with people from other countries!



They are on their own program that is similar to the CP.  It is a lot longer, though.  They also work at Animal Kingdom.
Info on this program is here:
http://www.disney.go.com/DisneyCareers/wdwcareers/international/index.html


----------



## Joanna71985

cam-89 said:


> I have another question. After your initial seven month working period at Disney, is it possible to get a job in the entertainment field there, say as a musician? The reason I'm asking is because I'm an experienced guitarist and I was wondering how the players in the old Tarzan Rocks show got their jobs doing that. That'd be so cool!



The musicians from Tarzan Rocks were part of a group called Equity. You have to audition for that as well. And yes, you would have to wait until after the CP (CPs can't be in Equity).


----------



## cam-89

A big thanks to Sehsun and Joanna71985 for answering all of my questions! You've been a big help guys!  Since I want to go down for the Spring program starting next January, does anybody know when I need to apply?


----------



## Joanna71985

If I remember correctly (as having done Spring 2005) I believe you can start applying mid-Fall of 2007 (probably late Sept, early Oct).


----------



## Sehsun

cam-89 said:


> A big thanks to Sehsun and Joanna71985 for answering all of my questions! You've been a big help guys!  Since I want to go down for the Spring program starting next January, does anybody know when I need to apply?



No problem, cam-89!  Let us know if you have any more questions.


----------



## dizlover21

So, what's Pleasure Island??


----------



## badktty

Pleasure Island is a collection of clubs/bars located in Downtown Disney. The last time I was there, most of the clubs were 18+ and only one or two were 21+.


----------



## Joanna71985

badktty said:


> Pleasure Island is a collection of clubs/bars located in Downtown Disney. The last time I was there, most of the clubs were 18+ and only one or two were 21+.



Actually, if I am correct, all are 21+ now.


----------



## dizlover21

Ok I was just wondering becuase I've never been to WDW yet, and so I'm trying to get myself aquainted with some of the stuff there, and so I was reading the unofficial guide to WDW book and they said they didn't think that Pleasure Island was going to last and would probably be closing soon..since that was published in 05 I wasnt sure if it still existed..Guess they were wrong!


----------



## orangekid13

yeah, PI was there when i went in 98.... sixth grade... 8 years ago...


----------



## dizlover21

Does anyone know, do you get the same discounts no matter where you work? Or if you work in a store, do you get extra discounts there??
Thanks


----------



## Feigned

Joanna71985 said:


> Actually, if I am correct, all are 21+ now.



Nope. The Adventurer's Club and The Comedy Warehouse have no age limit, but you must have supervision if you are under 18.


----------



## badktty

Joanna71985 said:


> Actually, if I am correct, all are 21+ now.


Wow...I'm glad I went when I did...we were 18 and were able to get into every club except Mannequins. Not that it matters, anymore (since I'm well over 21)...LOL


----------



## sweet maxine

I really need your input to help me make my decision. I have been accepted to the Disney College Program as custodial, but I am unsure wether to do it or not. Since I'll be spending five months cleaning I am worried that I may become bored and wish that I was back in school taking classes. I really just did this on a whim and it worked out and I am excited just reluctant because it is such a big decision.

I was hoping you might give me some encouragement and the pros and cons (if there are any) of the disney college program. I really need some help.


----------



## luciousliv1108

i visited the college program site and i am awaiting the upcoming presentation at my school and want to have the application all ready to go but i am having problems getting the application page to come up it keeps saying error everytime i try to get the application does anyone know what i can do or can anyone send me a copy of the application to my email address? please someone HELP ME!!!!


----------



## KashK404

This the first time that I am doing the Disney College Proram. I heard that is a good experience and you make friends for a lifetime, and you would stay in touch with them after you are done with the college program. I hope this helps, sorry that I couldn't be more helpful.


----------



## wdwgirl03

Does anybody know when the check-in dates are, and how late they go?  I wanted to do the CP in the fall, but the more I think about it,I want to get my student teaching done and then maybe do the CP after that.  But, as a student teacher, I have to follow the school's calendar (not my university's schedule), so I wouldn't be done until the middle/end of January.  Do they have check-in dates that late?  Just wondering...thanks to anyone who can help!


----------



## RubyTurner

luciousliv1108, at my interview it wasn't completely necessary that we had the online application form filled out.  They have a paper there that you can fill out.  Of course, it would be nice to have it done but if you tell them that you weren't able to get it up then they should understand.  The lady was actually impressed that some of us already had ours so I guess it isn't standard for people to have them.  Have you tried doing it on other computers?  Maybe that will help.

wdwgirl03, if you wanted to do the CP beginning in January you would probably have to do the Spring program.  THe fall program for this next session ends on January 4th so it would be over by that time.  I don't know the dates of the Spring program but I am sure you could get an arrival date for late January to May-ish.


----------



## Joanna71985

dizlover21 said:


> Does anyone know, do you get the same discounts no matter where you work? Or if you work in a store, do you get extra discounts there??
> Thanks



It doesn't matter where you work. You get the same discounts, even if you are in merchandise.


----------



## CLAYINCT

I'm a junior in high school right now but I know that when I'm in college I will want to do the Disney College Experience and probably in the summer as I will probably be studying elementary education and won't be able to go during the year. However, I have one question: what if the college I choose to attend does not offer the DC? Can I still do it? Will I have to do it Co-op through another college or does it not matter that your college offers it and that you are just enrolled in college? I wouldn't want to do it for credit or anything but just for the experience. I'm sure I could look around and find the answer but you guys know the answer so I'll just ask here.

Thanks,

Kim


----------



## Disneygirl3919

Hi Kim,
Yes, you can still do the Disney CP even if your college doesn't offer it or accept it for class credit. You can take a leave of absence from school to do the college program. Hope this is helpful!


----------



## luvthephunk

Joanna71985 said:


> Actually, if I am correct, all are 21+ now.



Well the Adventurers Club and Comedy Warehouse aren't but the rest are 21+ at the moment.  Many rumors have been circulating that they will be repealing that rule, and changing it back to 18+ though.


----------



## packwingfn

> I really need your input to help me make my decision. I have been accepted to the Disney College Program as custodial, but I am unsure wether to do it or not. Since I'll be spending five months cleaning I am worried that I may become bored and wish that I was back in school taking classes. I really just did this on a whim and it worked out and I am excited just reluctant because it is such a big decision.
> 
> I was hoping you might give me some encouragement and the pros and cons (if there are any) of the disney college program. I really need some help.



Hello fellow Custodial cast member!

I got accepted to work as a Custodial in the fall. Just remember that even if work may be boring at first, I'm sure you will meet TONS of friends while down in the program that will keep you enterained. You just have to make the best of the situation. Do I really think cleaning toilets will be the best job EVER, No but I think the option of working at your own pace without being supervised and the chance to interact with the guests, even if It most of the interaction will be "Where is this ride or where is the bathroom" I think there is a chance that you could interact with other guests who want to talk Disney. Don't forget about the chance of running into family/friends who are coming to visit you who you would have to chance to visit and talk too without getting surrounded by running a ride or working a register.

I hope this helps you, If you like to talk some more, IM me at packwingfn

Who knows? maybe we'll be working the same park together.


----------



## DJR

Thanks for the info! (this is clayinct, this is my dad's sn i just cant figure out how to log him off lol)


----------



## muse_ginny

I am interested in the CP for Spring 2008. I am a theatre major with dance and music training as well. 

1. How do I sign up for an audition? Do I need to attend a live presentation or can I just do the e-presentation? What does the audition consist of and how difficult is it?

Sorry if these have already been asked.


----------



## Joanna71985

muse_ginny said:


> I am interested in the CP for Spring 2008. I am a theatre major with dance and music training as well.
> 
> 1. How do I sign up for an audition? Do I need to attend a live presentation or can I just do the e-presentation? What does the audition consist of and how difficult is it?
> 
> Sorry if these have already been asked.



To attend an audition, you need to interview first. You can either go to one at a school, or do the online presentation. The audition consists of two parts: animation, and then the dance part.


----------



## joepic

I've got a few questions about the program and are wondering if anyone could help me out. 

About living arrangements, I know it sounds weird but I don't want any alcohol or partying to distract me from being there, so what can I do to help my chances of being placed into Chatham? 

Also, are the amount of roommates assigned random, or is there a process behind that?

I don't want to be placed in Vista Way with any party goers and then being caught and having to leave the program. That's the last thing that I want to happen. How can I avoid this and increase my chances of being placed into Chatham? thanks I appreciate it!


----------



## Sehsun

First off, *joepic*,  to the DISboards!

And now regarding your concerns....nah, doesn't sound weird at all - I'm in the same boat!

If you are over age 21, you will be placed in a non-wellness apartment (alcohol is allowed there).  If you are under age 21, you will be placed in a wellness apartment (no alcohol allowed).  However, if you are over age 21 and want to be in a wellness, you can request that.

I don't think there is any guarantee that you will get either Vista or Chatham...but in the past I have read that the people have asked CPers (on check-in day) whether they want high rent or low rent.  If they answered "high," then they got Chatham, and if they answered "low," they got Vista.  Not sure if this is true, perhaps a CP alumni can verify it?

I want to be placed in a wellness because I prefer not to be involved with alcohol, but then again, I'm afraid that I will room with someone who will sneak in alcohol.  Hopefully I will get roommates who obey the rules.


----------



## Disneygirl3919

I have the same concerns as both of you. I'm not a drinker, and do not want to risk getting penalized for something I'm not involved in...I care too much about this program. Like the above two posters, would greatly appreciate advice on how to avoid getting in a messy situation simply because of a roommate issue.


----------



## joepic

Sehsun said:


> First off, *joepic*,  to the DISboards!
> 
> And now regarding your concerns....nah, doesn't sound weird at all - I'm in the same boat!
> 
> If you are over age 21, you will be placed in a non-wellness apartment (alcohol is allowed there).  If you are under age 21, you will be placed in a wellness apartment (no alcohol allowed).  However, if you are over age 21 and want to be in a wellness, you can request that.
> 
> I don't think there is any guarantee that you will get either Vista or Chatham...but in the past I have read that the people have asked CPers (on check-in day) whether they want high rent or low rent.  If they answered "high," then they got Chatham, and if they answered "low," they got Vista.  Not sure if this is true, perhaps a CP alumni can verify it?
> 
> I want to be placed in a wellness because I prefer not to be involved with alcohol, but then again, I'm afraid that I will room with someone who will sneak in alcohol.  Hopefully I will get roommates who obey the rules.





thanks for the welcome! 

I know about the whole over 21 deal as far as placing is concerned. Thanks for clarifying it for me. I just don't want anything to interfere or distract me from the real reason I'll want to be down there. What are the chances of getting into each complex anyway? Is Vista higher than Chatham or vise versa? I'm assuming Vista is the larger complex of the two. Thanks for your help, hopefully someone can help us out. thanks!


----------



## joepic

Disneygirl3919 said:


> I have the same concerns as both of you. I'm not a drinker, and do not want to risk getting penalized for something I'm not involved in...I care too much about this program. Like the above two posters, would greatly appreciate advice on how to avoid getting in a messy situation simply because of a roommate issue.



thank you! that's exactly what i'm trying to say!

as for other questions if anyone could answer,

If i were to apply for the hopper position, how often do you change roles, and is your schedule always changing? or do you still typically have the same hours?


----------



## RayaniFoxmur

Hello everyone!

I'm very interested in the college program, but I'm hoping some of you can answer some more questions than the recruiter that I e-mailed did!  

The recruiter mentioned married housing, since by the time I would be able to do this, FH and I would be married.  Has anyone stayed in it?  What is it like?

Can you be a college student anywhere and participate?  FH is very interested as well, but due to his work schedule had to apply and start taking classes at DeVry's online college.  He works all hours of the day and night right now, and going to Bowling Green like I do just wasn't an option for him.  Would he have to apply and take classes at Bowling Green before he could apply?

How does becoming a character work?  I know it's auditions, but I'm afraid I would not fit into the costumes and the recruiter helped me NONE with this.  If I could not, would I have to reapply for the program, or would they place me as something like character handler (my second choice!) instead?

Thanks for all the help in advance!  Really, we're both doing it because we're both interested in the other internships, but being an alumni is a requirement!  Thanks again!


----------



## BelleChick

I have a few questions for anyone in entertainment...
1.How long did it take for you to hear if you were accepted or not?
2.If you were accepted, did your letter tell you what position you would be doing specifically or just gernerally (like parade performer, character performer, face performer, etc.)


----------



## Joanna71985

BelleChick said:


> I have a few questions for anyone in entertainment...
> 1.How long did it take for you to hear if you were accepted or not?
> 2.If you were accepted, did your letter tell you what position you would be doing specifically or just gernerally (like parade performer, character performer, face performer, etc.)



I can answer the first part. I found out that I did not get performer in about 5-7 days. I then got my letter with the role 2-3 weeks later.

Also, it would not say parades in the letter (at least I don't think so). You have to attend another audition for extras (parades, shows).


----------



## Sehsun

Tomorrow is the day!  I've been pretty nervous and excited.  About how many hours should I expect to be at the audition?


----------



## Joanna71985

Good luck! I can't wait to hear how it goes.


----------



## Disneygirl3919

Good luck tomorrow! You'll do great and we're rooting for you! You can expect to be there anywhere from 2 to 4 hours...but it will fly! You'll have lots of fun! Good luck, and keep us posted!


----------



## Sehsun

Joanna71985 said:


> Good luck! I can't wait to hear how it goes.



Thank you Joanna!



Disneygirl3919 said:


> Good luck tomorrow! You'll do great and we're rooting for you! You can expect to be there anywhere from 2 to 4 hours...but it will fly! You'll have lots of fun! Good luck, and keep us posted!



Oh, okay - I feel like it will fly by too.  Thank you Disneygirl!


----------



## packwingfn

Good luck Iris, I know you will do well!


----------



## BelleChick

Joanna71985 said:


> I can answer the first part. I found out that I did not get performer in about 5-7 days. I then got my letter with the role 2-3 weeks later.
> 
> Also, it would not say parades in the letter (at least I don't think so). You have to attend another audition for extras (parades, shows).




Thanks for the info....do you know where you would have to go to try out for the parades and shows...is that separate from the college program?

Also...good luck Iris!


----------



## Sehsun

Thank you *Derek* and *BelleChick*!  I woke up about half an hour ago - had trouble sleeping.  I think I'll be okay though, just kinda excited/nervous.


----------



## BelleChick

Oh wow!  I just noticed you are auditioning in Orlando...you will have the same recruiter/coreographer as I did because they said they were going to Orlando next! Don't be nervous...the worst part isn't the audition...it is waiting around after it to see if you got anything.


----------



## Joanna71985

BelleChick said:


> Thanks for the info....do you know where you would have to go to try out for the parades and shows...is that separate from the college program?
> 
> Also...good luck Iris!



It's held in Disney. And it is seperate from the CP- anyone in entertainment can attend.


----------



## bcanderson78

joepic said:


> thanks for the welcome!
> 
> I know about the whole over 21 deal as far as placing is concerned. Thanks for clarifying it for me. I just don't want anything to interfere or distract me from the real reason I'll want to be down there. What are the chances of getting into each complex anyway? Is Vista higher than Chatham or vise versa? I'm assuming Vista is the larger complex of the two. Thanks for your help, hopefully someone can help us out. thanks!


Hopefully I can answer a few of the questions out there about the "responsible" housing quest. As far as which complex you are placed into, a lot of it has to do with your arrival date. There is a constant cycle of people leaving and arriving every week, so my best suggestion to you all is take a look around you when you arrive. The order you all line up in is most of the time the order in which the roommates are determined. I had chosen 3 roommates and the girl in front of me and the two behind me were all grouped together.

Another recommendation is to set up some ground rules early on with your roommates. This will help later on if you discover there is a real partier in the bunch. When you request to be moved to another apartment, you'll have documentation and "apartment rules" that everyone agreed upon to help your case.

While Vista has the bad reputation, it is really on a case by case scenario. Most people are really cool about it and won't cause any problems. The ones that do, usually get terminated from their work locations for not fulfilling their roles anyways, so you'd be okay.

This ended up being fairly long-winded but I hope I was able to answer at least a couple of your questions! If you have any others, please feel free to post more and CONGRATS on receiving an offer to become a CP!!


----------



## theblondebee

Hey I was wondering if anyone knew if it was to late for me to apply for the Fall 07 Cp?


----------



## Joanna71985

theblondebee said:


> Hey I was wondering if anyone knew if it was to late for me to apply for the Fall 07 Cp?



Nope, not too late.  Good luck.


----------



## theblondebee

Thank You very much!


----------



## Joanna71985

You are welcome.


----------



## theblondebee

Wait! Do you know when the deadline is?


----------



## Joanna71985

Not off the top of my head. But check out www.wdwcollegeprogram.com. That has all the CP info.


----------



## Sehsun

I went to the audition today.  It was a great experience!  There seemed to be many people there who were already in the CP.

The audition was exactly what people have been saying/what I was told by my interviewer.  In the first part, we learned the short movement exercise.  I was called into the 2nd round, which had the animation exercise and the more advanced dance exercise.  It was fun, and we got to perform that 3 or 4 at a time in front of one judge.

The good news is....I was offered a role as a character performer!!  It was a pleasant surprise to hear so soon!  This is because the recruiters were right there and could tell you in person, instead of through email.  They said I would be receiving my packet within 3 weeks.

I am so, so happy that I have been invited to do the WDWCP.  Being a Character Performer was my top choice from the roles.

Thank you everyone for your support and encouragement!


----------



## caseface297

Sehsun said:


> The good news is....I was offered a role as a character performer!!  It was a pleasant surprise to hear so soon!  This is because the recruiters were right there and could tell you in person, instead of through email.  They said I would be receiving my packet within 3 weeks.



Congratulations! I'm so happy for you- and so jealous that you got to hear so early! My audition was a week ago on Friday and I am waiting and waiting and waiting....

But good luck and great job to you!


----------



## BelleChick

Sehsun said:


> I went to the audition today.  It was a great experience!  There seemed to be many people there who were already in the CP.
> 
> The audition was exactly what people have been saying/what I was told by my interviewer.  In the first part, we learned the short movement exercise.  I was called into the 2nd round, which had the animation exercise and the more advanced dance exercise.  It was fun, and we got to perform that 3 or 4 at a time in front of one judge.
> 
> The good news is....I was offered a role as a character performer!!  It was a pleasant surprise to hear so soon!  This is because the recruiters were right there and could tell you in person, instead of through email.  They said I would be receiving my packet within 3 weeks.
> 
> I am so, so happy that I have been invited to do the WDWCP.  Being a Character Performer was my top choice from the roles.
> 
> Thank you everyone for your support and encouragement!





WOW!!!! Congratulations!!! That is so awesome! Did they tell you what character or do you have to wait to find out?  Were the same people who taught you the dance also the ones who offered you the role? Did they video tape you guys too?  You are so lucky!!! Sadly, I am still waiting to hear.


----------



## Disneygirl3919

CONGRATULATIONS, IRIS!!!! That is AWESOME! When will you find out what character you are?! That is SO incredible! You're so lucky you got to find out...like a lot of other people....I'm still waiting! I am so happy for you...and hopefully we'll both meet each other in person down at Disney!


----------



## Joanna71985

Sehsun said:


> I went to the audition today.  It was a great experience!  There seemed to be many people there who were already in the CP.
> 
> The audition was exactly what people have been saying/what I was told by my interviewer.  In the first part, we learned the short movement exercise.  I was called into the 2nd round, which had the animation exercise and the more advanced dance exercise.  It was fun, and we got to perform that 3 or 4 at a time in front of one judge.
> 
> The good news is....I was offered a role as a character performer!!  It was a pleasant surprise to hear so soon!  This is because the recruiters were right there and could tell you in person, instead of through email.  They said I would be receiving my packet within 3 weeks.
> 
> I am so, so happy that I have been invited to do the WDWCP.  Being a Character Performer was my top choice from the roles.
> 
> Thank you everyone for your support and encouragement!



Congrats Iris!! That is so exciting! I am so happy for you. And if you get advantage, we may get to work together.

As for there being CPs there, I think that audition may have been for people wanting to extend from the Spring 2007 CP.


----------



## Sehsun

Thank you caseface, BelleChick, Disneygirl, and Joanna!

They told me that I was in the height range for Mickey, so I will be friends with Mickey.  The lady who taught us the dance was Gina.  The lady who offered me the role was one of the ladies I talked to when I signed in.  We weren't video taped yesterday.

It would be cool if we met each other down there!

Yes, there seemed to be many people there who wanted to extend their CP.

I hope those of you who recently auditioned hear back soon!  You may get an email first before you get something in the mail (that is how they did it last year, I believe).


----------



## Joanna71985

yeah. I received an email before receiving my letter.


----------



## packwingfn

That must be the greatest news that anyone can receive. They get to be "friends" with MICKEY MOUSE! I know if it wasn't so hot in those costumes, that I would love to be Mickey Mouse for one day...


----------



## Joanna71985

Now I hate it that I am 2 inches too tall (I am 5'2).


----------



## crtarheels

I have a tough question, my mother is not too happy with my schooling right now.  She does not like that I want to be and Education major, along with EMS.  I really would love to do this College Program, how do I tell her??? I need some serious help with this one!


----------



## Disneygirl3919

I would emphasize what an incredible opportunity it is...it's a great thing to do not only as an education major, but any major. Disney is an awesome company, and the CP is a great way to get experience. Plus...mom's are usually all about opportunities, so you might be surprised...she might just be thrilled about it! Share the website with her, and just sincerely express how much it means to you. Good luck!


----------



## BelleChick

I got my letter!!!  I get to be a character performer!!!! I was soooo worried because it had been such a long time! My letter said I would get something through the mail in a few weeks!!! I am so excited!!!


----------



## Joanna71985

BelleChick said:


> I got my letter!!!  I get to be a character performer!!!! I was soooo worried because it had been such a long time! My letter said I would get something through the mail in a few weeks!!! I am so excited!!!




Congrats!! Maybe we will be working together if you have fall advantage. What were you measured at?


----------



## Sehsun

BelleChick said:


> I got my letter!!!  I get to be a character performer!!!! I was soooo worried because it had been such a long time! My letter said I would get something through the mail in a few weeks!!! I am so excited!!!



Congratulations, BelleChick!!


----------



## BelleChick

Thanks guys! I will be there just for the fall and not the fall advantage. I measured around 5ft 6 1/2 in.


----------



## Joanna71985

BelleChick said:


> Thanks guys! I will be there just for the fall and not the fall advantage. I measured around 5ft 6 1/2 in.



Nice!


----------



## BlockheadAriel

hi, everyone. i don't post here much but i am a HUGE disney lover and i've already been down there twice this year.

just wanted to say congrats to all of you who got character roles! i am going to apply and audition next year for the fall advantage program but i'm nervous about what auditions are like. i checked for this year, and if i were applying now, i'd be auditioning in chicago.

how long are the audition days? if anyone is comfortable imming me, that would be great! 

congrats again! maybe i saw some boards people last week


----------



## caseface297

This may be a fairly random question, but does anyone know if any of the cast members in the High School Musical Pep Rally can be CPers?


----------



## Joanna71985

caseface297 said:


> This may be a fairly random question, but does anyone know if any of the cast members in the High School Musical Pep Rally can be CPers?



Yes. But you have to be selected for it.


----------



## caseface297

Interesting. Do you know what that process would be like?


----------



## Alyssa88

Okay, so I am considering doing the CP. I REALLY would love to do it, but at the same time I am not sure it is practical. My major and career goal doesn't really have anything to do with Disney, and the courses offered might not be beneficial to me. I am trying to rationalize why I should apply for fall 07, and here are my reasons . . .

- I am a year ahead in school anyway- which means I will graduate at 21 (or at the reat I am going, just just before I turn 21). The graduate schools I am interested in say the average age of admissing is 25, but they will accept exceptional students at the age of 22. Which means I have extra time anyway.
- Fall 07 would be good because I was unable to register for some of the classes I want and need.
-I am stressing myself out at school now,  and the consensus among my boss, professors and friends seems to be that I should take a break from school.

My worry is that it might not look good to a graduate school and that I could be doing something more productive with my semester (study abroad, take classes, etc). 

So, can anyone please try to convince me that this is a good idea? Has anyone tried doing independent learning or online classes through their school while on the program?


----------



## Joanna71985

caseface297 said:


> Interesting. Do you know what that process would be like?




First you have to audition and get character performer. Then there is a special audition held that you have to attend for extras (shows and parades). If you score high enough, you can preference it, but being picked for it is up to Disney.


----------



## caseface297

Joanna71985 said:


> First you have to audition and get character performer. Then there is a special audition held that you have to attend for extras (shows and parades). If you score high enough, you can preference it, but being picked for it is up to Disney.



Thanks for the info!


----------



## katiemae2222

i have a question.. has anyone done merchandise before in CP.. if so what's the job like? i work in retail @ charlotte russe ... is it similar to that? also anyone moving down there may 16 for fall adv??


----------



## JLindley2003

Hi!  I did a CP in merchandise.  I'll share what I can, but if you have any specific questions, I might be able to be of more help.

The job in general kind of depends on where you work, parks, resorts, or Downtown Disney.  Downtown is one of the busiest places, but you're basically guaranteed to have a night shift there.  Parks are naturally also busy, busiest in the afternoons and nights, which is when most CPs will work.  If you're in a park, say Magic Kingdom, expect to often work until midnight or later.  Resorts are the calmest.  Still kinda busy no doubt, but you can predict the busy times, mornings, lunch, park closing.  And some resort shops close really early, which is wonderful.

Hours vary.  40-45 hours is pretty standard, except for during the busy season.  Honestly, during 4th of July week, Christmas, Thanksgiving, things like that, 60+ hour weeks, 2 or 3 weeks in a row are not uncommon.  Your day(s) off vary every week, and unless it's swamped, you get 2 days per week.

I can't think of anything else real basic to tell you, but if you have a specific question I'd be more than happy to help.


----------



## Joanna71985

katiemae2222 said:


> i have a question.. has anyone done merchandise before in CP.. if so what's the job like? i work in retail @ charlotte russe ... is it similar to that? also anyone moving down there may 16 for fall adv??



I have done merchandise for the CP. I did Fantasyland merch Spring 2005. It is exactly like retail. I mostly worked the registers, but I also did some stocking. I almost always closed, so I would usually work about 4-5 pm until the park closed. That was nice, as I could sleep in or go to a park and play before work. If you have any more questions feel free to ask.


----------



## Disneygirl3919

Quick question...in terms of housing, I know that you can have anywhere from 1 to 7 roommates (1-4 bedrooms/apartment). Do both vista and chatham have all apartment sizes (1, 2, 3, or 4 bedrooms)? Just curious.


----------



## Joanna71985

Disneygirl3919 said:


> Quick question...in terms of housing, I know that you can have anywhere from 1 to 7 roommates (1-4 bedrooms/apartment). Do both vista and chatham have all apartment sizes (1, 2, 3, or 4 bedrooms)? Just curious.



I'm not positive, but I don't think they both have all the bedroom sizes. I'm pretty sure Chatham has them all. Not sure about Vista.


----------



## Grunches

I have read some of your posts about the character audition, and I am doing it tomorrow. I am really scared  if you could give me any tips and discuss the interview and the dance moves that would be great. My audition is 10 am pst and I'll be up at 4:30 to get up to Seattle.

Thanks for any help you can give!


----------



## Disneygirl3919

Biggest piece of advice...SMILE and have FUN! I know it sounds cliche, but it is sooooo true for this! 

Hope it's awesome!


----------



## Thinkin_tink08

From everything I have heard the CP sounds simply amazing. I cant wait till i get into college so i can do it...lol but I have some ?s. 

I eventually would like to work at disney full time doing something with graphic design so what kind of things should I do before then and what should I do in the CP?? 

And does anyone know anything about the CS program??? it sounds about the same except you dont have to complete a semester of college. so im not sure which one i should do?? 

Im so excited for this...it sounds pretty cool. Congrats to all who got acceptecd!!


----------



## hopesethigh

I have my phone interview today. Could someone give me some tips on the questions they'll ask?  I would love to be prepared!


----------



## C.C.H.M.

Thinkin tink08-  To start, the CS program is about the same, it's just for people that have just graduated high school.  The only difference is that they may 'require' you to take some classes at the Disney University.  Though I haven't seen anything that says that.  My sister's going into the CS program this fall, and so far, it's looking to be the same.
As for graphic design... I'm not sure what roles you can fill that would help with that in the CP, but if you do it, let people know.  Let your managers know, look into the networking opportunities, especially ones that have to do with people in that field.  The great thing is, once you turn full time, you can start looking at transferring to different areas within Disney.  And the more people that know about your interest, the better off you are to find a position in the company that you like.

hopesethigh- Questions... well... I did my interview a while ago, but I know for a fact that they asked if I would be ok dealing with a lot of roommates and with a lot of people in general.  She asked about the rolls I had chosen, and why I had chosen them, and if I would be willing to do QSFB.  She also asked what my favorite Disney experience was, or if I had ever had a really great guest service experience, and what it was.  I don't seem to remember being asked any 'what would you do if...' questions, though plenty of people here have.  Just make sure you let them know that you really do want to work for Disney, because you love the company, not just because it looks good on a resume.  Be enthusiastic, and take time to really think about the questions before answering the first thing that comes into your head.  I know that you'll do great!  Good luck!


sorry for the kinda long post.


----------



## Thinkin_tink08

Thanks so much C.C.H.M the info is greatly appreciated! 

I have another ? though...lol has anybody heard of the Imagi-Nations program...just found it online when looking up CP stuff. Wonder if thats something i should look into?? what do you guys think??


----------



## 1DISNEYLVR

Does anyone know if there is a list of colleges that participate in the Disney college program?


----------



## popcenturycp07

1DISNEYLVR said:


> Does anyone know if there is a list of colleges that participate in the Disney college program?



there are some colleges that definitely participate and you can get that list off of the college program website once you accept.


----------



## popcenturycp07

i am a CP now and i am loving every minute of it. i have awesome managers and i love them to death. the CPs are cool too, but my favorite people there are the full timers because they are awesome to hang out with. theres a saying at where i work, if you walk into our stock room and everyone talks to you or jokes with you, you are well liked. so be aware if no one talks to you. lol.

my cp experience has gone by so fast and i want it to last longer. i do have to say that i have made friendships that will last forever. one piece of advice is dont let your roommates rule your life. that happened to me my first month, so i moved apartments. now i am with awesome girls. 

i saw someone write this earlier, and i dont mean to take it, but its good advice:

smile & have fun!


----------



## Disneygirl3919

popcenturycp07--your CP experience sounds amazing!!! I am sooo excited to start the CP myself in the fall!!! Thanks for sharing your story and for making the rest of us future CPers so excited!


----------



## popcenturycp07

Disneygirl3919 said:


> popcenturycp07--your CP experience sounds amazing!!! I am sooo excited to start the CP myself in the fall!!! Thanks for sharing your story and for making the rest of us future CPers so excited!


no problem. if you dont mind me asking, what area are you in (i didnt read the entire 75 pages)...


----------



## Joanna71985

1DISNEYLVR said:


> Does anyone know if there is a list of colleges that participate in the Disney college program?



You can get the schools that have presentations at the main website- www.wdwcollegeprogram.com.


----------



## Joanna71985

popcenturycp07 said:


> i am a CP now and i am loving every minute of it. i have awesome managers and i love them to death. the CPs are cool too, but my favorite people there are the full timers because they are awesome to hang out with. theres a saying at where i work, if you walk into our stock room and everyone talks to you or jokes with you, you are well liked. so be aware if no one talks to you. lol.
> 
> my cp experience has gone by so fast and i want it to last longer. i do have to say that i have made friendships that will last forever. one piece of advice is dont let your roommates rule your life. that happened to me my first month, so i moved apartments. now i am with awesome girls.
> 
> i saw someone write this earlier, and i dont mean to take it, but its good advice:
> 
> smile & have fun!



That's good to hear. And it's true too. Both CPs I have love the FTers and managers I have worked with. They have all been awsome.


----------



## popcenturycp07

yea it is pretty awesome. i love the college program so much. and i love working at disney so much that i am becoming seasonal in may when my program is over. awesomeness!


----------



## Joanna71985

popcenturycp07 said:


> yea it is pretty awesome. i love the college program so much. and i love working at disney so much that i am becoming seasonal in may when my program is over. awesomeness!



That's awsome! I currently am seasonal myself. Can't wait until May!!


----------



## popcenturycp07

where do you work when you come back as seasonal?


----------



## Disneygirl3919

popcenturycp07 said:


> no problem. if you dont mind me asking, what area are you in (i didnt read the entire 75 pages)...



I'm in entertainment and I start in August...can't wait!!!


----------



## popcenturycp07

oh thats awesome! i hope you get a role that u like!


----------



## Joanna71985

popcenturycp07 said:


> where do you work when you come back as seasonal?



I'm a character attendant, so I work in all 4 theme parks.


----------



## popcenturycp07

awesome. well, it was nice talking to you today. i am happy to say that i have to go to work right now lol...but yea. i will be back on at 130 am...maybe some of yall will be online. lol. ttyl!


----------



## Joanna71985

popcenturycp07 said:


> awesome. well, it was nice talking to you today. i am happy to say that i have to go to work right now lol...but yea. i will be back on at 130 am...maybe some of yall will be online. lol. ttyl!



Wow! I sincerely doubt I will be on. But have a good day at work.


----------



## Disneygirl3919

popcenturycp07 said:


> oh thats awesome! i hope you get a role that u like!



Thanks! I can't wait to see who I get to be friends with!!! lol! Hope you had a magical day at work! I'm sure you helped put Disney magic into many peoples' day!


----------



## hopesethigh

Well, my interview was today. But no one called me. So I called Disney and now I have to wait until Monday. So that's a bummer.

But, it will give them so more time to look at my application!


----------



## popcenturycp07

dont fret about your interview. the only way that you get denied is if you are really mean on the phone. at least thats what my recruiter said to me...


----------



## hopesethigh

Well that's great news!

I called today and they bumped me up to Sunday. Which is awesome!

Hey popcenturycp07, is it possible to get a full time job with Disney after the program is over? I am really interested in making Disney a career.


----------



## Disneygirl3919

That's awesome! I know your interview is going to go great, especially since you want to work for Disney (career wise) some day...always a good thing to see! 

Good luck, and have fun!


----------



## Joanna71985

hopesethigh said:


> Well that's great news!
> 
> I called today and they bumped me up to Sunday. Which is awesome!
> 
> Hey popcenturycp07, is it possible to get a full time job with Disney after the program is over? I am really interested in making Disney a career.



Of course it is. I am currently seasonal, and plan on going FT at Disney once I graduate.


----------



## popcenturycp07

hopesethigh said:


> Well that's great news!
> 
> I called today and they bumped me up to Sunday. Which is awesome!
> 
> Hey popcenturycp07, is it possible to get a full time job with Disney after the program is over? I am really interested in making Disney a career.


yea it is...you might not be in the same area as you are during your internship, but you can still become full time. i plan to become seasonal when my program ends in may.


----------



## Pan the Man

After a little over two weeks of anxiously checking my mailbox everyday, I suddenly realize after I filled out my application that I put the wrong address on it (we just moved)! 220 instead of 22. Aye yai. Hopefully I hear on Monday what happens! Hope I get to see some of you guys down there if I do. I'll be leaving August 13th if so.


----------



## popcenturycp07

Pan the Man said:


> After a little over two weeks of anxiously checking my mailbox everyday, I suddenly realize after I filled out my application that I put the wrong address on it (we just moved)! 220 instead of 22. Aye yai. Hopefully I hear on Monday what happens! Hope I get to see some of you guys down there if I do. I'll be leaving August 13th if so.


good luck. hopefully you will get accepted! you will love it. a lil bit of advice, get a 2 or 1 bedroom. more room in fridge and less people to argue w/ if you have any problems


----------



## Disneygirl3919

Popcentury07, do you get to have a preference as to which complex you get into (Chatham or Vista), and do both have 2 bedroom apartments (or even 1 bedroom)?


----------



## popcenturycp07

yes, you do get a preference, if you arrive early in the day. my choices were a 3- or 4- bedroom, so i chose 3. lol. i believe that only chatham has the 1 bedroom apts, but they are really small. since i changed apts (my old roommates were very rude and mean), i live in a 2- bedroom now and i love it. i live at vista, and the apartment is a pretty good size. and i have awesome roommates!


----------



## Joanna71985

Disneygirl3919 said:


> Popcentury07, do you get to have a preference as to which complex you get into (Chatham or Vista), and do both have 2 bedroom apartments (or even 1 bedroom)?



I'm not Popcentury07, but I prefer Chatham myself. I have stayed there twice now, and enjoy it there. Also, both times I stayed in a 2-BR, but if I do the CP again I would consider staying in a 3-BR.

Oh yeah, I would stree getting there as soon as you possibly can, so you can try for what you want. My last CP I got there at 8:15, and I had plenty of choices. In fact, I had a choice of a 1-BR as well (but I wanted a 2-BR).


----------



## Disneygirl3919

Thanks for all the advice! I really appreciate it!!!


----------



## AladdinJay

Hey, has anybody been a character attendant?  What is that like?  I was thinking of applying for that role.


----------



## Joanna71985

AladdinJay said:


> Hey, has anybody been a character attendant?  What is that like?  I was thinking of applying for that role.



I have!! I actually am currently seasonal in that role. It is soooooo much fun. You get to work in all the parks (which is neat). You get to play with the characters all day long. If you have any more questions about that just feel free to ask.


----------



## popcenturycp07

Joanna71985 said:


> I have!! I actually am currently seasonal in that role. It is soooooo much fun. You get to work in all the parks (which is neat). You get to play with the characters all day long. If you have any more questions about that just feel free to ask.


ok, so i would LOVE to be seasonal in that role, but i dont want to leave my role at pop, is there anyway to do that? like, is there special training if i just wanted ehh?


----------



## Joanna71985

popcenturycp07 said:


> ok, so i would LOVE to be seasonal in that role, but i dont want to leave my role at pop, is there anyway to do that? like, is there special training if i just wanted ehh?



I don't think I have ever seen extra hours for entertainment listed on the Portal. All the extra hours are taken care of at the bases. So unfortunately you wouldn't be able to pick any up without training.


----------



## popcenturycp07

darn, i really wanted to be a character attendant. i almost wish that i would have had that as my first choice...but i chose merch 

and honestly, i dont think i can stray too far away from my pop family =)


----------



## hopesethigh

Well, Disney called me on Saturday morning for my interview. (A day early!? I wonder if it was a test of some sort?) But my recruiter was very surprised and happy to find that I had all of my papers in order (I was the first one to have everything requested that day, she said!). She wouldn't tell me if I was approved or not (like Disneyland did) so I'm really nervous...I have to wait for a letter to come in the mail. I hope I got in!

I know that check-in time for the CareerStart program is at 1 (if you are accepted) but can you show up early? And if so, what time should I get there if I really want a 1 Bedroom?

Thanks for all your amazing help!

-You future Disney brother (hopefully!)


----------



## Dis31

To do Lifeguarding do you need to go down certified or do you get certified at disney? Anyone else looking into Spring 08??


----------



## Joanna71985

Dis31 said:


> To do Lifeguarding do you need to go down certified or do you get certified at disney? Anyone else looking into Spring 08??



I am not positive, but I don't think you need to be certified. You do have to pass a swim test in Disney though.]

And I am looking at doing either Spring or Fall 2008.


----------



## Joanna71985

Here is what is says from the main website www.wdwcollegeprogram.com:
 Lifeguard 
Maintaining Guests' safety is our No.1 expectation. Lifeguards must have strong swimming skills. They will endure physically challenging work and prolonged exposure to outside elements. During off-peak seasons, Lifeguards may assist other operating areas throughout the Walt Disney World Resort.

Responsibilities may include: monitoring the safety of our Guests as they swim, providing limited emergency medical attention, keeping pool areas clean, providing Guest information, and standing for extended periods. Lifeguard Cast Members must be evaluated and certified at the Walt Disney World Resort. In the event that an individual does not pass the requirement of the below swim test, he/she will be given an opportunity to pursue other vacant positions.

Lifeguard Swim Test 
Make an appointment for a local swim test; swim 200 yards freestyle or breaststroke; retrieve a 10-pound brick from the deepest section of the pool (minimum 8-feet in depth); tread water with hands out of the water for two minutes. Have instructor validate skills and complete form. This form is available on this Web site to those extended invitations to participate on the program as a lifeguard.


----------



## Dis31

Great thanks!... The swim test shouldnt be a problem since i swim D1 at school but I was jsut worried i needed to be certified before going down!


----------



## Joanna71985

Dis31 said:


> Great thanks!... The swim test shouldnt be a problem since i swim D1 at school but I was jsut worried i needed to be certified before going down!



That's awsome!


----------



## popcenturycp07

Dis31 said:


> To do Lifeguarding do you need to go down certified or do you get certified at disney? Anyone else looking into Spring 08??


when you get here you will go through a 10-hour a day 4-day of training!


----------



## EdwardIsAGod0628

Darth Sidious said:


> so basically what your saying is not to use my ID to get in on a "day im sick" or something?  i don't think ill do that anyway.  but just incase i do ill always have my annual pass handy




I dont think that you want to do that either.  If they see you in the park you could still get in trouble.  If you call in sick, it doesn't make sense why you can't work if you are playing in the parks.  So still even if you dont use your id someone may see you and you may get busted.


----------



## EdwardIsAGod0628

I am arriving the day before and I want to stay at a hotel in walking distance to vista way apartments.  are there any that are like right across the street or something that I could stay at?  thanks so much.


----------



## popcenturycp07

EdwardIsAGod0628 said:


> I am arriving the day before and I want to stay at a hotel in walking distance to vista way apartments.  are there any that are like right across the street or something that I could stay at?  thanks so much.


yea, theres a holiday inn express (pretty sure thats the name) right across the street


----------



## EdwardIsAGod0628

popcenturycp07 said:


> yea, theres a holiday inn express (pretty sure thats the name) right across the street



thanks so much, im trying to get all my reservations in order


----------



## EdwardIsAGod0628

is there a certain time that the pools at vista or chatham close?  i like to swim at night, but are there certain times that they dont let you?


----------



## Joanna71985

EdwardIsAGod0628 said:


> is there a certain time that the pools at vista or chatham close?  i like to swim at night, but are there certain times that they dont let you?



Don't know about Vista. But at Chatham you can swim at night. My roomie did it all the time.


----------



## Disneygirl3919

I'm doing CP in the fall (soooo excited!) and was wondering...What are the first few days of CP like (what do you do, any advice/tips, etc)?


----------



## popcenturycp07

Disneygirl3919 said:


> I'm doing CP in the fall (soooo excited!) and was wondering...What are the first few days of CP like (what do you do, any advice/tips, etc)?


the first days are pretty hectic. the first day you go through different stations, probably about 10 of them, give or take. if you get here early, you will attend the housing meeting the same day you arrive. this can make it 100x's worse because you will be tired and wont want to attend another meeting. the second day is when you sign all of the disney papers and (i think) you find out your location. then, on your 3rd or 4th day you go to traditions. once you get your work location papers on the 2nd day, you find out what traditions session you got and the rest of your schedule for working.


----------



## Joanna71985

Disneygirl3919 said:


> I'm doing CP in the fall (soooo excited!) and was wondering...What are the first few days of CP like (what do you do, any advice/tips, etc)?



The first few days are pretty busy. Day 1 is check-in, plus a housing meeting that evening. There will be time to go shopping if you want. Day 2 is finding out work location (the best day, I think). Of course, last CP I already knew where I would be working.  Day 3 is Traditions. This is the day you get your work ID, your ticket to the parks. There are 4 different Traditions times. Of course, my first CP I had to go and get the first one.  The good part about this is that you have plenty of time to hit the parks afterwards. Then my training started 4 days after check-in (the day after Traditions). I enjoyed training a lot.


----------



## hopesethigh

I can not tell you how excited I am!  I'm pretty sure I've been accepted because they asked me to send in all original/signed pages from my application packet to WDW. But, you never know until I get my official letter in the mail. (About how long does that take by the way? I know the web says around 10 days, but I recieved my DL letter in less than a week.)

Just reading this thread gets me so excited about the high possiblity of being a part of the Disney magic! I've already scouted out apartments in case I get offered a FT job! 

Sorry, I'm really random, but sometimes you get so excited you just can't hold it in!


----------



## Nancymousehouse

Can I just share my EXCITEMENT!!!!!?!!!!!!  My baby girl just got word today that she has been accepted in the CP as Character Performer!!!!  She auditioned in March in Pittsburgh.   We couldn't be happier!  (Well, I guess I'd be happier if I had gotten cast as the chubby Fairy Godmom!  ha ha)


----------



## Disneygirl3919

Congrats! I'm going to be a character performer too, so I know EXACTLY how excited you are!!!!! Hope to meet her down there!


----------



## Traveliz

Nancymousehouse said:


> Can I just share my EXCITEMENT!!!!!?!!!!!!  My baby girl just got word today that she has been accepted in the CP as Character Performer!!!!  She auditioned in March in Pittsburgh.   We couldn't be happier!  (Well, I guess I'd be happier if I had gotten cast as the chubby Fairy Godmom!  ha ha)



Congrats - my daughter is doing the program this fall too!  BUT what I noticed in your post is you wanting to be cast as the Fairy Godmother - ME TOO ME TOO -- I even dress up like her at Halloween!!!

Liz


----------



## Joanna71985

Nancymousehouse said:


> Can I just share my EXCITEMENT!!!!!?!!!!!!  My baby girl just got word today that she has been accepted in the CP as Character Performer!!!!  She auditioned in March in Pittsburgh.   We couldn't be happier!  (Well, I guess I'd be happier if I had gotten cast as the chubby Fairy Godmom!  ha ha)



That is awsome!! Tell her congrats! How tall was she measured, do you know?


----------



## boutique

Hi,
My daughter will be doing quick service kitchen from May 23-to January. i have two questions. One- do they need to bring a social security card and two are there good bank options close by? Thanks for your help.


----------



## luv2laugh

*Hey everyone! I'm still in HS, but I'm absolutely positive I want to do the CP!*

*I've read the entire thread (yes, all 79 pages!) & I still have a couple questions. *

*I really want to be a character performer, especially a face character such as a princess; but a costumed one would still be awesome  *

*I read that the process for picking face characters can be kind of brutal - what exactly is "the look" that they want?*

*I know that a lot of it depends on height & I'm kind of on the shorter side. I'm 5' 3 1/2" - would any of the characters be open for me?*

*I'm just so excited for this! Thanks!*


----------



## Joanna71985

boutique said:


> Hi,
> My daughter will be doing quick service kitchen from May 23-to January. i have two questions. One- do they need to bring a social security card and two are there good bank options close by? Thanks for your help.



Hi there. I do believe a SS card is needed. As for banks, I am not sure. But you can use direct deposit down there- that's what I used.


----------



## hopesethigh

Boutique,

I use Washington Mutual's Free Checking program. They offer awesome online banking that allows you to do transfers between accounts and view your accounts without issue. Using the only program and direct deposit is what I'm planning on doing...that is also what I currently use with my job now.


----------



## Nancymousehouse

Dancing Daughter measured 5'4".  (Sorry, I don't know all your DS, DH, etc. codes!  ha ha -- but I'm trying here!)


----------



## Joanna71985

Nancymousehouse said:


> Dancing Daughter measured 5'4".  (Sorry, I don't know all your DS, DH, etc. codes!  ha ha -- but I'm trying here!)



That's awsome. Do you know when she will be starting? I will be down the end of May for the summer.


----------



## TXDisneyGirl

boutique said:


> Hi,
> My daughter will be doing quick service kitchen from May 23-to January. i have two questions. One- do they need to bring a social security card and two are there good bank options close by? Thanks for your help.



YES!!! Make sure she brings her social security card! I forgot mine when I did my CP back in 05 and I had to go down to the Federal building and spend all day there.  It was not fun!

As far as banks, all of the national banks, like Bank of America, Washington Mutual, etc., are in Orlando.  Like others have said, your daughter can choose to do direct deposit.  Also, Disney has its own credit union for employees that CPs are eligible to become a member of.  There are several branches on property and one just down the road from Vista Way/Chatham.


----------



## Nancymousehouse

Joanna71985 -- Haven't received her official packet yet so we don't know when she's going.  How long after your audition did you get word?  Do you know just what character performers do?  Know anyone who's already done it?


----------



## Joanna71985

Nancymousehouse said:


> Joanna71985 -- Haven't received her official packet yet so we don't know when she's going.  How long after your audition did you get word?  Do you know just what character performers do?  Know anyone who's already done it?



I got an email 5 days after my audition saying I didn't get performer, and I got my letter about 3-4 weeks after the audition. If I am correct, the letter states the height range, and when you get down there you are told the characters in it (although if you want I can give you a hint ).


----------



## Disneygirl3919

Nancymousehouse said:


> Joanna71985 -- Haven't received her official packet yet so we don't know when she's going.  How long after your audition did you get word?  Do you know just what character performers do?  Know anyone who's already done it?



Nancymousehouse-I got the email notifying me about the character performer acceptance, and then I got the official packet about a week later. The packet gives you your sign-in information for the website, and then you can choose your arrival date from there depending on what program season (Fall or Fall Advantage) Hope that's helpful! Look forward to maybe meeting your daughter in person when we're all down there!


----------



## Joanna71985

Disneygirl3919 said:


> Nancymousehouse-I got the email notifying me about the character performer acceptance, and then I got the official packet about a week later. The packet gives you your sign-in information for the website, and then you can choose your arrival date from there depending on what program season (Fall or Fall Advantage) Hope that's helpful! Look forward to maybe meeting your daughter in person when we're all down there!



When do you start again Disneygirl3919?


----------



## Disneygirl3919

Aug. 13th....soooo excited! You're so lucky that you start in 17 days! Can't wait to get updates on how things go!


----------



## Joanna71985

Disneygirl3919 said:


> Aug. 13th....soooo excited! You're so lucky that you start in 17 days! Can't wait to get updates on how things go!



Thanks. I do wish I could be working in my old role, but this will be fun.


----------



## Sehsun

Nancymousehouse said:


> Joanna71985 -- Haven't received her official packet yet so we don't know when she's going.  How long after your audition did you get word?  Do you know just what character performers do?  Know anyone who's already done it?



I found out at the audition that I was offered a role.  Then I received my acceptance packet 12 days after the audition.  I hear that character performers in the College Program start out by doing meet and greets in the 4 parks.


----------



## Tinkerly

Question....
I want to try to get in for the Spring semester....but i will be going on a family cruise January 13-20...do you get to pick when you start or are there assigned days?????

Please help!!!
Thanks!


----------



## Joanna71985

Tinkerly said:


> Question....
> I want to try to get in for the Spring semester....but i will be going on a family cruise January 13-20...do you get to pick when you start or are there assigned days?????
> 
> Please help!!!
> Thanks!



When you are accepted to the CP and you go to log on, there is several arrival dates to choose from.


----------



## newsiegirl

I know it's totally up to the school, but I was just wondering how most of you handled financial aid and insurance.  It's all just so confusing to me.  I guess in order to keep my loans and insurance, I need to be declared as full time, which means I have to have 12 credits. And to get credit for doing the program, I need to have a signature from my supervisor.  And I'd still need to take 2 or 3 classes. Has anyone else had to go through this?
Thanks!!!


----------



## AladdinJay

HAs anybody worked or know anybody who worked in bell services?  Is that a good role?


----------



## caseface297

I'm curious if anyone has used the weight rooms at Vista Way or Chatham. There's a picture on the website, but does anyone know how large/clean/busy they are? And are there cardio machines, or just weight lifting equipment?


----------



## Joanna71985

caseface297 said:


> I'm curious if anyone has used the weight rooms at Vista Way or Chatham. There's a picture on the website, but does anyone know how large/clean/busy they are? And are there cardio machines, or just weight lifting equipment?



I've been inside the one at Chatham. I think there is both there. I will know for sure in 2 weeks, since I will be using it this time.


----------



## EdwardIsAGod0628

hopesethigh said:


> I can not tell you how excited I am!  I'm pretty sure I've been accepted because they asked me to send in all original/signed pages from my application packet to WDW. But, you never know until I get my official letter in the mail. (About how long does that take by the way? I know the web says around 10 days, but I recieved my DL letter in less than a week.)
> 
> Just reading this thread gets me so excited about the high possiblity of being a part of the Disney magic! I've already scouted out apartments in case I get offered a FT job!
> 
> Sorry, I'm really random, but sometimes you get so excited you just can't hold it in!



good luck to you.  to tell you the truth though, they have everyone send in all the original signed pages of their application, so that doesn't mean anything.  it takes about 2 weeks, sometimes longer.  but for the most part its two weeks.

hope this helps.  I really hope you get in!  Good Luck!


----------



## popcenturycp07

ok...so i really want to get my name put on the back of my graduation hat...can i do that at downtown disney?


----------



## Joanna71985

popcenturycp07 said:


> ok...so i really want to get my name put on the back of my graduation hat...can i do that at downtown disney?



I believe so. They do the sewing at MK, MGM, and I am pretty sure DTD.


----------



## Simba

Getting credit, financial aid, and insurance are usually up uour school.  I was able to take as many credits as I wanted (1 credit up to 20 credits) through my school when I went down this past Fall.  They were all counted as elective classes and they were intern credits as well.  All I had to do was take one class through Disney, go to work, write a 10 page paper when I was finished with the program, and interview 2 full-time employees.  
It just totally depends on your school.  I was very lucky to be able to take as many credits as I wanted and not have to do a lot of work.  The credits were based more on the experience.


----------



## popcenturycp07

thanks, cuz it will be a lot easier to go to dtd than going all the way to mk or mgm...especially since i have to work that night. and hopefully, my manager will let me wear my grad cap that night!!!!! hey, its disney!


----------



## Joanna71985

popcenturycp07 said:


> thanks, cuz it will be a lot easier to go to dtd than going all the way to mk or mgm...especially since i have to work that night. and hopefully, my manager will let me wear my grad cap that night!!!!! hey, its disney!



I remember when I got my ears from my last CP. I went to MK and got them done there. Then I wore my ears to the DDCT parade and got to sit on the bridge between the castle hub and Liberty Square. It was great. I got hugs from the characters, and some other characters were acknowledging me.


----------



## popcenturycp07

see...i really wanna go to the park after graduation, but im hanging out with my roommates...and then i gotta go to work. which means no more disney cuz i dont have any spare time


----------



## Joanna71985

popcenturycp07 said:


> see...i really wanna go to the park after graduation, but im hanging out with my roommates...and then i gotta go to work. which means no more disney cuz i dont have any spare time



Awww, that stinks.


----------



## EdwardIsAGod0628

hey i was just wondering if anyone doing the fall 2007 cp, were fans of the books twilight and new moon.  i am a huge fan and it would be awesome to have a roommate that loves them too.


----------



## hopesethigh

I just got my letter for CareerStart today!!! I start 08/27! I got Operations!

Talk about a long wait! I don't know if I could've stood waiting another day! lol


----------



## Joanna71985

hopesethigh said:


> I just got my letter for CareerStart today!!! I start 08/27! I got Operations!
> 
> Talk about a long wait! I don't know if I could've stood waiting another day! lol



Congrats! Where would you want to work, if you could pick a place?


----------



## hopesethigh

Thanks Joanna!

If  could choose:

Ride: Haunted Mansion
Other: Ticket Operations

But honestly, I just really want to work inside the park. Not outside in parking. But hey, you gotta do what you gotta do. As long as I can get a chance at a lifetime career with Disney, I'm good!


----------



## newsiegirl

I accepted my invitation for operations on thursday night!!!! I think I am going to take a leave of absence from school. That seems like the best option for me. I am so excited! I can't wait to find out what I'll be doing! 

Does anyone know if there is a piano at any of the housing complexes? I was just curious if it was worth bringing some of my books.

Thanks for all of your help!!!

Laura


----------



## Joanna71985

newsiegirl said:


> I accepted my invitation for operations on thursday night!!!! I think I am going to take a leave of absence from school. That seems like the best option for me. I am so excited! I can't wait to find out what I'll be doing!
> 
> Does anyone know if there is a piano at any of the housing complexes? I was just curious if it was worth bringing some of my books.
> 
> Thanks for all of your help!!!
> 
> Laura



Congrats on operations. There is no pianos (unless one was added after I left in Jan). And it's up to you if you want to bring books. I have, and will be this summer.


----------



## newsiegirl

Are there any tv's in the apartments? It didn't sound like there were, but I thought I'd just ask. Also, since there are computer labs do most of you think bringing your own laptop is a necessity?
Thanks!!


----------



## Joanna71985

newsiegirl said:


> Are there any tv's in the apartments? It didn't sound like there were, but I thought I'd just ask. Also, since there are computer labs do most of you think bringing your own laptop is a necessity?
> Thanks!!



Nope, there are no tvs in the apartments. So if you want one you are going to have to supply it. And I would bring a laptop. The computer labs are not opened all the time, and the computers are not that good.


----------



## khancock

newsiegirl said:


> Are there any tv's in the apartments? It didn't sound like there were, but I thought I'd just ask.



If it isn't listed, it isn't provided.

http://www.wdwcollegeprogram.com/sap/its/mimes/zh_wdwcp/students/housing/housing_amenities.html

You can click the first 2 bullets and they will expand with details.


----------



## pinktink88

I really want to do the cp but am unsure if i should go next spring (my sophomore yr) or the following fall semester.  Does anyone have any suggestions on which is better? Also should I do the advantage or not?


----------



## Joanna71985

pinktink88 said:


> I really want to do the cp but am unsure if i should go next spring (my sophomore yr) or the following fall semester.  Does anyone have any suggestions on which is better? Also should I do the advantage or not?



I would say Fall program, because it is so magical being in Disney during the holidays. Also, I prefer the Advantage program myself.


----------



## EdwardIsAGod0628

I got QSFB for August 13th.  now, is there a chance that i will be working at one of the carts outside where they have popsicles and drinks and stuff instead of in one of the counter-service restaurants?
I would much rather work at one of the carts.  i love being outside and i think it would be less stress than in the counter-service.

Thanks so much.


----------



## Joanna71985

EdwardIsAGod0628 said:


> I got QSFB for August 13th.  now, is there a chance that i will be working at one of the carts outside where they have popsicles and drinks and stuff instead of in one of the counter-service restaurants?
> I would much rather work at one of the carts.  i love being outside and i think it would be less stress than in the counter-service.
> 
> Thanks so much.



Yup. There is a chance.


----------



## amykathleen2005

OK I want to apply for the college program.  However, I have so many classes that I have to take in order to graduate that I don't know if this would be possible.  Has anyone heard of someone doing the CP program while taking online classes?


----------



## DisneyDarling89

amykathleen2005 said:


> OK I want to apply for the college program.  However, I have so many classes that I have to take in order to graduate that I don't know if this would be possible.  Has anyone heard of someone doing the CP program while taking online classes?



Yes, lots of people do.


----------



## pinktink88

Can anyone tell me about the character auditions?
I would love to be a character and i'm only 5'1-5'2" however i have no dance experience and i'm worried the auditions would be hard for me, any ideas?


----------



## Pan the Man

hey guys. I am doing the disney college program this fall an am leaving on August 15th. My question was, is it ever possible to change your program season? I know the fall advantage started already for some but there are still dates left in the future. The reason why it'd be cool to get into advantage is because my summer plans changed drastically and would love more than anything to come down sooner. Is this ever possible and how can one go about it? Thank you!!


----------



## Joanna71985

pinktink88 said:


> Can anyone tell me about the character auditions?
> I would love to be a character and i'm only 5'1-5'2" however i have no dance experience and i'm worried the auditions would be hard for me, any ideas?



The character audition takes place in 2 parts: animation and dance. The animation part has you animating (miming) something. It could be something like making a sandwich. Then there is the dance part. It starts off easy and gets relatively harder.



Pan the Man said:


> hey guys. I am doing the disney college program this fall an am leaving on August 15th. My question was, is it ever possible to change your program season? I know the fall advantage started already for some but there are still dates left in the future. The reason why it'd be cool to get into advantage is because my summer plans changed drastically and would love more than anything to come down sooner. Is this ever possible and how can one go about it? Thank you!!



You can try calling/emailing and asking. But there is no guarantee.


----------



## hopesethigh

I was curious if anyone else has August 27 as their check-in date.

Also, any tips on spending the weekend before I check-in in WDW? I would love to have some fun before living amidst the magic.  Thanks!


----------



## AladdinJay

I have 2 questions.  Can you request what apartment you want when you check in or do they give it to you?  Also, what kind of banks do they have there?


----------



## MsTinkerChele

Anyone checking in Aug 22? I'm in QSF&B. Hope to see you guys soon


----------



## Joanna71985

hopesethigh said:


> I was curious if anyone else has August 27 as their check-in date.
> 
> Also, any tips on spending the weekend before I check-in in WDW? I would love to have some fun before living amidst the magic.  Thanks!



Well, it would be up to you. But I personally would not go to one of the Disney parks. You get in free just a few days later. I went to Downtown Disney myself.



AladdinJay said:


> I have 2 questions.  Can you request what apartment you want when you check in or do they give it to you?  Also, what kind of banks do they have there?



You can request, but there is no guarantee. They do try to give it to you though. And the main bank that is used is the Disney bank- Vista Crederel (??) Union (I think that is right). And they do direct deposit, which is nice.


----------



## DJFLuFFKiNS

Ya you could go with the Vista Credit Union but they do charge a weekly fee, but if you are in the area I'd go with Wachovia


----------



## TXDisneyGirl

MsTinkerChele said:


> Anyone checking in Aug 22? I'm in QSF&B. Hope to see you guys soon



I'll be there August 22!  I'm in Operations.  Can't wait!


----------



## pinktink88

do you need a car? i heard the buses take a very long time to get you to work and its better to bring your own car, is that true?


----------



## dizlover21

pinktink88 said:


> do you need a car? i heard the buses take a very long time to get you to work and its better to bring your own car, is that true?



It's always good to have your own car if you can, but there will be lots of ppl who don't have them. I am coming from the west coast so I am definately not driving my car all the way across the country. Aside from the bus, you could also catch rides with friends and roomates. So if you can't bring your car, don't worry about it.


----------



## dizlover21

How big are the lockers in the rooms? Are they just big enough for us to keep our small valuables and money in, or can we stick our laptops in there too while we're out?? Do the individual bedrooms have locks on the doors?


----------



## Joanna71985

pinktink88 said:


> do you need a car? i heard the buses take a very long time to get you to work and its better to bring your own car, is that true?



If you can, I would DEFINITELY bring a car. The buses are alright, but it is so much easier with a car. Plus you don't have to sit around waiting for a bus.



dizlover21 said:


> How big are the lockers in the rooms? Are they just big enough for us to keep our small valuables and money in, or can we stick our laptops in there too while we're out?? Do the individual bedrooms have locks on the doors?



I would say they are probably big enough for a laptop.


----------



## AladdinJay

How soon can you check in on check-in day?  It says 9 am but I want to get there early -- what is the earliest?


----------



## Joanna71985

AladdinJay said:


> How soon can you check in on check-in day?  It says 9 am but I want to get there early -- what is the earliest?



I was allowed to start checking in at 8am (exactly) and was all done at 8:50 (exactly).


----------



## MickeyD's

Joanna71985 said:


> I was allowed to start checking in at 8am (exactly) and was all done at 8:50 (exactly).




So it takes about an hour? Really? So what exactly is the process like? I mean if you're standing in line with two other guys or girls that you just so happened to start talking to would that mean you'd be put into an apartment together? I'm so confused and nervous right now!


----------



## khancock

MickeyD's said:


> So it takes about an hour? Really? So what exactly is the process like? I mean if you're standing in line with two other guys or girls that you just so happened to start talking to would that mean you'd be put into an apartment together? I'm so confused and nervous right now!



Joannas experience is probably an exception rather than the rule.  Only one person can be "first" and it probably isn't going to be you.  Go between the times they have stated.  If they wanted people there earlier, they would say to come earlier.

Lots of people think that being first means they will get first pick of apts.  Not always.  If they didn't fill an apt from a previous arrival day, they will fill those up before moving to the empty ones.

Guys live with guys.  girls live with girls.

Go with what you are told by official resources.  Your confusion is stemming from conflicting info on these boards.

Don't listen to me or anyone else who isn't an official resource.


----------



## Joanna71985

khancock said:


> Joannas experience is probably an exception rather than the rule.  Only one person can be "first" and it probably isn't going to be you.  Go between the times they have stated.  If they wanted people there earlier, they would say to come earlier.
> 
> Lots of people think that being first means they will get first pick of apts.  Not always.  If they didn't fill an apt from a previous arrival day, they will fill those up before moving to the empty ones.
> 
> Guys live with guys.  girls live with girls.
> 
> Go with what you are told by official resources.  Your confusion is stemming from conflicting info on these boards.
> 
> Don't listen to me or anyone else who isn't an official resource.



Actually, it's not. My first CP I got there at 8:30, and my 2nd at 8:15. And both times I was allowed to get started. And both times there were people there before me. So you can get there early.


----------



## DisneyDarling89

Does anyone know more about the costuming role, other than the official description? I'm afraid I'm going to be alone all day doing laundry...


----------



## khancock

DisneyDarling89 said:


> Does anyone know more about the costuming role, other than the official description? I'm afraid I'm going to be alone all day doing laundry...



The official description is spot on (like all of them).  Don't read more into them than what is there.  Don't read less into them than what is there.  They are as accurate as they come.

You will do a bit of laundry, but that won't be your main job.  There are MASSIVE facilities that do the main laundry and you won't be in them.

This was just on a FL news station.  2nd video talks about costuming.
http://www.firstcoastnews.com/news/spotlight/news-article.aspx?storyid=81978


----------



## Kyle0517

Hey.  I've been mulling around the idea of doing the CP for awhile now and decided I'm going to try it next year.  I was in Disney last week actually and left yesterday (What a sad moment...LOL).  One of the jobs I was really interested in was ushering at La Nouba.  I asked a knowledgable and friendly employee at the Cirque store about what jobs can be filled by CP students and she told me ushering among others.  I do a volunteer ushering program at out big local performing arts center so I think that would be perfect for me, plus it's something I would be super excited to do.    

First, I was wondering if anybody had that job on this board or knew someone who had that job and how you or they liked it.

I'm not entirely sure of the facts yet, but I think you tell your preferences of where to work, if someone could confirm that.  What would I do to go about trying to get that job?  I understand that you can't always get the job you want, but actually anything at the Cirque building would be cool with me, it's just that I do ushering already, so I have that experience.


----------



## hopesethigh

Kyle0517 said:


> Hey.  I've been mulling around the idea of doing the CP for awhile now and decided I'm going to try it next year.  I was in Disney last week actually and left yesterday (What a sad moment...LOL).  One of the jobs I was really interested in was ushering at La Nouba.  I asked a knowledgable and friendly employee at the Cirque store about what jobs can be filled by CP students and she told me ushering among others.  I do a volunteer ushering program at out big local performing arts center so I think that would be perfect for me, plus it's something I would be super excited to do.
> 
> First, I was wondering if anybody had that job on this board or knew someone who had that job and how you or they liked it.
> 
> I'm not entirely sure of the facts yet, but I think you tell your preferences of where to work, if someone could confirm that.  What would I do to go about trying to get that job?  I understand that you can't always get the job you want, but actually anything at the Cirque building would be cool with me, it's just that I do ushering already, so I have that experience.



Well...I've been working in retail for the past couple years and I really wanted to do Merchandise while in WDW, but it was hinted to by my recruiter that the point of this program is to give you a new experience and teach you new things, so needless to say I am not working in a store.  Instead I am in Operations.

But it's worth a shot!

Yes, you do have a sheet in the application packet that asks which roles you would like to do.  But it is NOT area specific, it is basically asking which type of job you would like.  You will however, have the chance to tell your recruiter which area you would like to work in and why.  But, Disney eventually choses where they want you to work.  So it's kind of a gamble.  But from what I've read, everyone seems to end up really liking their job.

Hope to see you there soon!


----------



## Kyle0517

Well what I mean is that I've only done ushering for a little while on a volunteer basis, so I think it would be just plain cool to be able to experience ushering something on a huge scale like Cirque.  The performing arts center is very lax on rules as opposed to the cirque arena where I would have to have one of the little earpieces and scope out the people with cameras.  I think getting that role would give me some handle on what it means to both make sure people enjoy entertainment, but also make sure you dictate the rules and policies, because that's a huge part of entertainment venues.


----------



## dizlover21

MickeyD's said:


> So it takes about an hour? Really? So what exactly is the process like? I mean if you're standing in line with two other guys or girls that you just so happened to start talking to would that mean you'd be put into an apartment together? I'm so confused and nervous right now!



All of the people that checked in already have been reporting that if you used the roomate notification thing online to either have disney tell you one of your roomates or to sign up to be roomates with a specific person that they already have your apartment BUILDING, room and other people assigned before you arrive. So if you did that, than really there is no point in showing up early anymore to gain anything...


----------



## DisneyDarling89

khancock said:


> The official description is spot on (like all of them).  Don't read more into them than what is there.  Don't read less into them than what is there.  They are as accurate as they come.
> 
> You will do a bit of laundry, but that won't be your main job.  There are MASSIVE facilities that do the main laundry and you won't be in them.
> 
> This was just on a FL news station.  2nd video talks about costuming.
> http://www.firstcoastnews.com/news/spotlight/news-article.aspx?storyid=81978



I'm not trying to read too much into it but many people on this thread have done the CP before, I was hoping someone might have had the role or know more about the day to day.


----------



## Jayne/CA

Hi CP friends,

I have been accepted for the character attendant position at WDW!  Looking forward to it 

I have a 12 year old daughter so, I will not be able to live in cp housing..so looking for off-site housing (cheap).   The only thing standing in my way for doing this position is housing. 

_Need some urgent advice in that area _

If I'm not able to make it for fall advantage, I have the possibility of accepting a quick-service food position in the fall, but not the character attendant role due to availability. 

_Which position will enable me to network more in the parks:character attendant or quick food service?  _
I am studying performance (acting) and engineering at Iowa State University in Ames, IA.

Thanks for the help!!!


----------



## Joanna71985

Jayne/CA said:


> Hi CP friends,
> 
> I have been accepted for the character attendant position at WDW!  Looking forward to it
> 
> I have a 12 year old daughter so, I will not be able to live in cp housing..so looking for off-site housing (cheap).   The only thing standing in my way for doing this position is housing.
> 
> _Need some urgent advice in that area _
> 
> If I'm not able to make it for fall advantage, I have the possibility of accepting a quick-service food position in the fall, but not the character attendant role due to availability.
> 
> _Which position will enable me to network more in the parks:character attendant or quick food service?  _
> I am studying performance (acting) and engineering at Iowa State University in Ames, IA.
> 
> Thanks for the help!!!



I can't help much on the housing thing unfortunately. I just want to wish you luck, and hope everything gets worked out. I can tell you that the character attendant role is a lot of fun. Good luck!


----------



## DJFLuFFKiNS

Character attending probably will give you better opportunities to network. Having worked QSR I can tell you it was fun for me, but it's work, you get to meet the higher ups in F&B but not necessarily the other things. 

Also from my experience during the busy season, QSR CPs get LOADED UP with hours (I was doing 60 around easter 06, 50 throughout most of the summer). I can't speak for the character attedants but QSR being more physically gruesome (depending on where you're working) it's a little more exhausting.


----------



## Jayne/CA

Hi Joanna and Sam, Thanks for replying! 
Sam:
Did you work various locations in the parks or stay in one area?

Joanna: 
Were you a character attendant? What were the hours of this position generally? Did you ever end up doing a fill in for an ill/sick character? 
Is their some kind of process they go through to pick people for the characters they will be assisting?


----------



## Jayne/CA

P.S. How do you get those fun images by your name?  They are fun!

Jayne


----------



## DJFLuFFKiNS

I worked at the commissary the entire time. I picked up a couple of Fantasmic shifts, my roommates worked QSR at Pop Century, and definitely a constant stream of extra hours people...


----------



## Jayne/CA

Congrats on the fall professional intern! Are you at Disney now?  
If I can arrange things super quick will be there in about a week. Need lots of luck! 
Thanks for taking the time to reply! I appreciate the info.
Jayne


----------



## DJFLuFFKiNS

I'll be there June 22, hope things work out well for ya! ^_^


----------



## zada82

khancock said:


> The official description is spot on (like all of them).  Don't read more into them than what is there.  Don't read less into them than what is there.  They are as accurate as they come.
> 
> You will do a bit of laundry, but that won't be your main job.  There are MASSIVE facilities that do the main laundry and you won't be in them.
> 
> This was just on a FL news station.  2nd video talks about costuming.
> http://www.firstcoastnews.com/news/spotlight/news-article.aspx?storyid=81978



Are you from Jacksonville? I took pleasure in watching the clips and noticed that they were from my hometown. Well, I live in Kissimmee now.


----------



## AladdinJay

Hey guys -- I'm flying out Saturday to check in on Monday.  I've never been so nervous in my entire life, but I'm sure it will work out fine!!  I hope to meet some of you all there


----------



## khancock

zada82 said:


> Are you from Jacksonville?



Someone else posted it on a disney fan site that that I read regularly.


----------



## Joanna71985

DJFLuFFKiNS said:


> Character attending probably will give you better opportunities to network. Having worked QSR I can tell you it was fun for me, but it's work, you get to meet the higher ups in F&B but not necessarily the other things.
> 
> Also from my experience during the busy season, QSR CPs get LOADED UP with hours (I was doing 60 around easter 06, 50 throughout most of the summer). I can't speak for the character attedants but QSR being more physically gruesome (depending on where you're working) it's a little more exhausting.



Oh yes, attendants get hours. I regularly had at least 50+ hours a week.



Jayne/CA said:


> Hi Joanna and Sam, Thanks for replying!
> Sam:
> Did you work various locations in the parks or stay in one area?
> 
> Joanna:
> Were you a character attendant? What were the hours of this position generally? Did you ever end up doing a fill in for an ill/sick character?
> Is their some kind of process they go through to pick people for the characters they will be assisting?



I was (and still am seasonally) a character attendant. The hours usually were along the line of 9- 6, something like that (maybe a little earlier). Once in a while it could be later, usually in Toontown or Ariel's Grotto closing. Unless you are trained (and there are people who are) you can't fill in for a performer. And CPs are randomly assigned a character/location. FTers can bid for a spot.



AladdinJay said:


> Hey guys -- I'm flying out Saturday to check in on Monday.  I've never been so nervous in my entire life, but I'm sure it will work out fine!!  I hope to meet some of you all there



Awsome! I will be here.


----------



## princess-smc

My family is visiting for Thanksgiving, can they just book the hotel right now and then have the discount applied after I finish Traditions?


----------



## AladdinJay

I'm confused about what I need to wear for Traditions.  Do I need a tie and nice dress pants and a suit?  The website mentioned a nice sports jacket and a tie.  Is that necessary?  (I'm a guy btw).  Thanks!!


----------



## Joanna71985

princess-smc said:


> My family is visiting for Thanksgiving, can they just book the hotel right now and then have the discount applied after I finish Traditions?



No. You need your ID. Plus you can't book it until you register for the Portal.



AladdinJay said:


> I'm confused about what I need to wear for Traditions.  Do I need a tie and nice dress pants and a suit?  The website mentioned a nice sports jacket and a tie.  Is that necessary?  (I'm a guy btw).  Thanks!!



I would say nice dress pants and a nice button-down shirt.


----------



## disneychickforever

Has anyone ever done QSFB?  What exactly is it like?

I am so excited!!!  I can't believe I got accepted!


----------



## DJFLuFFKiNS

I will say that I really enjoyed QSFB. I was at the ABC Commissary for 6 months. People were nice, you did a lot of things, and you usually get a fair amount of guest interaction which is really nice. Some QSRs will have different duties for their CPs. Not all of them have you cooking (or so I hear). QSFB also gives the possibility of being in ODF (outdoor foods) which would mean a cart. Personally I prefer having more interaction with my managers/other cast as well as guests (also air conditioning )

The labor is sometimes/often physically exhaustive, but you'll find your spot, and it'll come naturally after a bit ^_^


----------



## Joanna71985

disneychickforever said:


> Has anyone ever done QSFB?  What exactly is it like?
> 
> I am so excited!!!  I can't believe I got accepted!



Congrats!


----------



## peace love mickey

Hi!  So some of this may have been mentioned, but I tried and failed at getting through all 85 pages.  

So I reeeeeeally want to do the CP, but I have a few questions/issues

1.  I'm a biology/human development major.  I love the whole conservation thing.  tried getting a job at home this summer at the bronx zoo but it didnt pay enough.  I know that you can do interships like animal behavior at Animal Kingdom and work with the plants in the The Land.  Is this still part of the CP or not?  Would I be living somewhere else?  Or better yet, would i even get housing.

2.  With programs like this, can I go for a summer instead of a semester.  I don't mean to offend anyone at all with this next comment, but my school is more demanding that most.  its prertty hard to get credit from anywhere other than one of the other ivy leagues, and its hard to miss a lot of time without falling behind.  the last thing id want to do is become a super senior, because at 40k+ a year, i want to get out as fast as i can, so summer is what im really looking for.

3.  has anyone done a program like this?  and can you tell me about them?  

ive heard you can go the semester after you graduate, but thats the time im saving for the peace corps.


----------



## Joanna71985

peace love mickey said:


> Hi!  So some of this may have been mentioned, but I tried and failed at getting through all 85 pages.
> 
> So I reeeeeeally want to do the CP, but I have a few questions/issues
> 
> 1.  I'm a biology/human development major.  I love the whole conservation thing.  tried getting a job at home this summer at the bronx zoo but it didnt pay enough.  I know that you can do interships like animal behavior at Animal Kingdom and work with the plants in the The Land.  Is this still part of the CP or not?  Would I be living somewhere else?  Or better yet, would i even get housing.
> 
> 2.  With programs like this, can I go for a summer instead of a semester.  I don't mean to offend anyone at all with this next comment, but my school is more demanding that most.  its prertty hard to get credit from anywhere other than one of the other ivy leagues, and its hard to miss a lot of time without falling behind.  the last thing id want to do is become a super senior, because at 40k+ a year, i want to get out as fast as i can, so summer is what im really looking for.
> 
> 3.  has anyone done a program like this?  and can you tell me about them?
> 
> ive heard you can go the semester after you graduate, but thats the time im saving for the peace corps.



1) Those roles you mentioned are not part of the CP. I believe they are PIs (Professional Internships) and most require you to do a CP first. If you do do a CP, for the PI you do have housing available but there's not enough room for everyone. So you would may have to find your own housing.

2) Unfortunately for the most part the summer program is for people who have down the CP already. Summer 2006 has been the only summer so far for first-time CPs, and the only roles available were custodial and QSFB (quick service food & beverage).

3) I have done the CP (on my third program) and the roles I have done are merchandise, character attentant, and am currently doing custodial.


----------



## fureska

Hey Everyone!

Im pretty new to the disboards and just thought I'd throw myself out there. I got excepted for the Fall 07 program in QFB, and I'm checking in September 5th. I was wondering if anyone else was checking in on this date as well. It's my second program. I did merchandise Fall of 05, and I cant wait to go back.


----------



## Sehsun

fureska said:


> Hey Everyone!
> 
> Im pretty new to the disboards and just thought I'd throw myself out there. I got excepted for the Fall 07 program in QFB, and I'm checking in September 5th. I was wondering if anyone else was checking in on this date as well. It's my second program. I did merchandise Fall of 05, and I cant wait to go back.



Hi and welcome to DISboards!  Congrats on being accepted in the CP!  I will be doing the program too, but I'm arriving on August 13 (exactly 2 months from now)!  That's cool that you're doing it for the 2nd time.


----------



## Joanna71985

fureska said:


> Hey Everyone!
> 
> Im pretty new to the disboards and just thought I'd throw myself out there. I got excepted for the Fall 07 program in QFB, and I'm checking in September 5th. I was wondering if anyone else was checking in on this date as well. It's my second program. I did merchandise Fall of 05, and I cant wait to go back.



Hey! Welcome to Dis. I currently am on my third program (the summer alumni) doing custodial. I did merchandise for my first program too, Spring 2005. And I am also from NJ.


----------



## fureska

Joanna71985 said:


> Hey! Welcome to Dis. I currently am on my third program (the summer alumni) doing custodial. I did merchandise for my first program too, Spring 2005. And I am also from NJ.



Hey. Thanks! Thats awesome! Are you enjoying the summer program? Do you go to school in NJ? Where did you do your Merchandise program? I was in DD PI/WS. It was great.


----------



## fureska

Sehsun said:


> Hi and welcome to DISboards!  Congrats on being accepted in the CP!  I will be doing the program too, but I'm arriving on August 13 (exactly 2 months from now)!  That's cool that you're doing it for the 2nd time.



That sounds great. Last time I did my program I arrived at the soonest possible day I could. But this time around unfortunately Im going camping and had prior plans so the 5th was when I could go. What role are you going down for?


----------



## HallGirl

Hi, everyone!
I'll be doing the Fall CP at Disney World, coming on Aug 15, cast in custodial.  My sister is also doing the program, in custodial.  We're trying to figure out how we should get there.  We were thinking of renting a car and driving in order to get all our stuff there.  However, we're not sure about driving back in January.  So, now we're thinking about flying there and renting a car and then buying the stuff we need.  Does anyone have recommendations/suggestions?  What have other people done as far as getting there?  Another issue we've been thinking about is what to do with the stuff we buy (bedding, towels, that sort of thing) when we fly back?  Any help will be appreciated because we need to figure out what we're doing now so that if we decide to fly we can get a good deal on the plane tickets.


----------



## sandicinderelli

Hi, HallGirl!  Congrats on getting accepted to do the CP!  I flew to Orlando when I did my CP last semester and the ticket was expensive even 2 months out.  If you and your sister have a car, I highly recommend that you drive to Orlando.  It may take longer to get there, but at least you are not limited to bring a certain amount of things.  

I bought a huge suitcase and I ended up checking 3 bags and carrying on 1 bag.  Plus, I had to vaccuum pack a lot of my clothes so that other stuff could fit in my suitcases.  If you need to rent a car, what you may want to do is contact a rental car company that is near Vista Way Apartments so that it is easier to return the car.

My program was great, but I think it would have been even better if I had a car with me.  Hope this helps!


----------



## badktty

HallGirl said:


> Hi, everyone!
> I'll be doing the Fall CP at Disney World, coming on Aug 15, cast in custodial.  My sister is also doing the program, in custodial.  We're trying to figure out how we should get there.  We were thinking of renting a car and driving in order to get all our stuff there.  However, we're not sure about driving back in January.  So, now we're thinking about flying there and renting a car and then buying the stuff we need.  Does anyone have recommendations/suggestions?  What have other people done as far as getting there?  Another issue we've been thinking about is what to do with the stuff we buy (bedding, towels, that sort of thing) when we fly back?  Any help will be appreciated because we need to figure out what we're doing now so that if we decide to fly we can get a good deal on the plane tickets.



I wish I had some advice to give you but, I haven't started the program yet, either.
I just wanted to say CONGRATS on your acceptance...and I'm really excited to see more August 15th people!!


----------



## Joanna71985

fureska said:


> Hey. Thanks! Thats awesome! Are you enjoying the summer program? Do you go to school in NJ? Where did you do your Merchandise program? I was in DD PI/WS. It was great.



It's not too bad. I do go to school in NJ. I go to Montclair State. And I did merchandise in Fantasyland at MK.



HallGirl said:


> Hi, everyone!
> I'll be doing the Fall CP at Disney World, coming on Aug 15, cast in custodial.  My sister is also doing the program, in custodial.  We're trying to figure out how we should get there.  We were thinking of renting a car and driving in order to get all our stuff there.  However, we're not sure about driving back in January.  So, now we're thinking about flying there and renting a car and then buying the stuff we need.  Does anyone have recommendations/suggestions?  What have other people done as far as getting there?  Another issue we've been thinking about is what to do with the stuff we buy (bedding, towels, that sort of thing) when we fly back?  Any help will be appreciated because we need to figure out what we're doing now so that if we decide to fly we can get a good deal on the plane tickets.



Can't help with the car thing, but I am currently doing custodial.


----------



## hopesethigh

Hey everyone!  It's so awesome to see people getting accepted, I can't wait to meet you guys!

I have a quick question, I will be flying to Orlando (driving from Oregon is too far for me) and I was wondering if I could get some tips.  I'm flying Jet Blue Airlines and I'm wondering about what things I need to buy while I'm still home, and the things I should wait for until I get down there.

Also, what is the dress standard for Traditions and other classes for a guy?  Is a tie mandatory?  If not, just nice khaki's and a dress shirt?  I checked out the site, but it wasn't too clear except on the fact of not wearing Polo's.

Thanks!


----------



## nsudisneyrep

disneychickforever said:


> Has anyone ever done QSFB?  What exactly is it like?
> 
> I am so excited!!!  I can't believe I got accepted!



I did QSFB in Animal Kingdom Fall Advantage 2004. I LOVED IT!   The people you work with become your family and you ENJOY going to work everyday! The work is hectic but once you get in the swing of things, its a piece of cake!   You'll do awesome, everyone will, cause working at such an awesome place brings out the best in you.  

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## sammielynn

hopesethigh said:


> Hey everyone!  It's so awesome to see people getting accepted, I can't wait to meet you guys!
> 
> I have a quick question, I will be flying to Orlando (driving from Oregon is too far for me) and I was wondering if I could get some tips.  I'm flying Jet Blue Airlines and I'm wondering about what things I need to buy while I'm still home, and the things I should wait for until I get down there.
> 
> Also, what is the dress standard for Traditions and other classes for a guy?  Is a tie mandatory?  If not, just nice khaki's and a dress shirt?  I checked out the site, but it wasn't too clear except on the fact of not wearing Polo's.
> 
> Thanks!



I do know that they take a bus to Wal-Mart each week, you could take it and get the tings you need there.  Also just be sure and make friends with someone that has a car.


----------



## C.C.H.M.

hopesethigh:  Save the things you don't really need right away for when you get down there.  I know a lot of people who just brought clothes and bought everything else.  Though having your own bedding is nice.  As for Traditions, I seem to remember a lot of ties, you should probably bring one just incase.


----------



## Sehsun

fureska said:


> That sounds great. Last time I did my program I arrived at the soonest possible day I could. But this time around unfortunately Im going camping and had prior plans so the 5th was when I could go. What role are you going down for?



I am going to be working in Entertainment and will be very good friends with .....


----------



## Pirate_Princess2324

It may have been asked already, but 86 pages is alot to look through. Does the program accept post grads?I have a pretty heavy schedule for the next two years (maybe three) but I would LOVE to participate in the program. I read there was an Animal Kingdom backstage opportunity...is that true?


----------



## Sehsun

Hehe, yup, there are a whole lot of posts to read through on this thread.  I was considering starting over and reading through them now that I know more about the program, but I decided not to.

If you apply to the College Program while you are still enrolled in school, you meet the eligibility requirements.  Also, I believe they do accept people in grad school as well.  You could also apply for a Professional Internship (PI).


----------



## Joanna71985

However, for most of the PIs you need to have done the CP first though.


----------



## hopesethigh

Well, I decided to visit WDW for the first time the week before I check into WDWCS.  They put a not on my reservation confirmation that I was a 2007 WDW CareerStart Student.  I have a feeling this means I'll be watched...or is there another reason?

I'm so excited!


----------



## Loves Disney

I will first admit that I have not read through this entire thread so if this question has already been asked, I apologize in advance!

I am entering college this fall as a freshman and am EXTREMELY interested in doing the college program. I just got back from college orientation and attended the short little meeting about the CP. I heard an option about extended fall or something like that. I know you have to be a sophomore to do the CP so my question is this:

If the extended fall option starts in May, is it still possible for me to take part in this option for the year 2008 keeping in mind that I will be ending my freshman year at that time? Or do I have to start by taking the spring option in the year 2009 after I have already completed a semester of sophomore year?

TIA!!


----------



## Joanna71985

Loves Disney said:


> I will first admit that I have not read through this entire thread so if this question has already been asked, I apologize in advance!
> 
> I am entering college this fall as a freshman and am EXTREMELY interested in doing the college program. I just got back from college orientation and attended the short little meeting about the CP. I heard an option about extended fall or something like that. I know you have to be a sophomore to do the CP so my question is this:
> 
> If the extended fall option starts in May, is it still possible for me to take part in this option for the year 2008 keeping in mind that I will be ending my freshman year at that time? Or do I have to start by taking the spring option in the year 2009 after I have already completed a semester of sophomore year?
> 
> TIA!!



Actually, you do not need to be a sophmore to do the CP. I did my first CP after one semester. I'm really not sure what your question is, but there are 2 different CP programs: Spring and Fall. The Spring program runs either Jan to May (Spring) or Jan to Aug (Spring Advantage). And the Fall program runs either May to Early Jan (Fall Advantage) or Aug to Early Jan (Fall). Hope this helps. If not, I will try again.


----------



## Loves Disney

Joanna71985 said:


> Actually, you do not need to be a sophmore to do the CP. I did my first CP after one semester. I'm really not sure what your question is, but there are 2 different CP programs: Spring and Fall. The Spring program runs either Jan to May (Spring) or Jan to Aug (Spring Advantage). And the Fall program runs either May to Early Jan (Fall Advantage) or Aug to Early Jan (Fall). Hope this helps. If not, I will try again.



Yep! I does help, thanks!  

The college I am attending requires us to be sophomores to take part in the CP.


----------



## Joanna71985

Ah, ok.


----------



## Nancymousehouse

Does anyone know anything about the color codes in entertainment?????


----------



## Joanna71985

Color Coding shows your level for animation and dance (and for some people, stilts and puppets). It is used to determine for shows, parades, ect.


----------



## sulleyfan

After reading all 86 pages, I still have a couple questions ....I'm really looking at doing CP, probably not until Fall Advantage '08 though, I'm just starting back to school and want to get a year under my belt.

First, do they basically let anyone who wants to extend their CP do so as long as they're in good standing w/ Disney?

Second, I noticed some of you mentioned going seasonal after your CP is done, what exactly does this mean?  And how do you do it if you're going to school in another state?

I'm really hoping this will be a stepping stone to getting a full-time position w/ Disney once I've got my degree.  Thanks for your help everyone!!


----------



## Joanna71985

sulleyfan said:


> After reading all 86 pages, I still have a couple questions ....I'm really looking at doing CP, probably not until Fall Advantage '08 though, I'm just starting back to school and want to get a year under my belt.
> 
> First, do they basically let anyone who wants to extend their CP do so as long as they're in good standing w/ Disney?
> 
> Second, I noticed some of you mentioned going seasonal after your CP is done, what exactly does this mean?  And how do you do it if you're going to school in another state?
> 
> I'm really hoping this will be a stepping stone to getting a full-time position w/ Disney once I've got my degree.  Thanks for your help everyone!!



Anyone can extend as long as you are in good standing, and your record card is good. However, if you want to transfer there is limited roles/room.

Seasonal means you only have to work a certain amount of hours to keep your training. You could do it over the summer. Or over holidays.


----------



## SplshMtnLvr28

I have a few questions...

I'm still in high school, so how early should I apply for the CP?

If you don't do the CP in the summer, are you exempt from that semester? Or does the CP happen before your freshman year, so you just start college when you get back? Sorry if this is a dumb question, but I'm curious.


----------



## orangekid13

I don't think there's any way to do the CP before your freshman year unless you have a lot of college credit from programs like my school district had where you spend at least half the day at the community college taking classes the HS doesn't offer. The school pays for it and you get double credit.

If there's a presentation on your campus, go to it your first semester and start the application process there.


----------



## SplshMtnLvr28

I'm just wondering what do you for the classes you would have missed while you were doing the CP.


----------



## orangekid13

you don't miss classes, you don't enroll in them that semester. your university might give you credit for doing the CP, or the classes offered while you're there.
you take a semester (or a quarter or two) off, you just put everything off a semester, it can get complicated if certain classes are only offered certian semesters.


----------



## Joanna71985

SplshMtnLvr28 said:


> I have a few questions...
> 
> I'm still in high school, so how early should I apply for the CP?
> 
> If you don't do the CP in the summer, are you exempt from that semester? Or does the CP happen before your freshman year, so you just start college when you get back? Sorry if this is a dumb question, but I'm curious.



Unfortunately you have to have done at least one semester in college, and be at least 18, to do the CP. However, if you have finished HS, you could probably do the career start program.


----------



## SplshMtnLvr28

orangekid13 said:


> you don't miss classes, you don't enroll in them that semester. your university might give you credit for doing the CP, or the classes offered while you're there.
> you take a semester (or a quarter or two) off, you just put everything off a semester, it can get complicated if certain classes are only offered certian semesters.



Oh ok. Yeah, I was wondering about those classes that are only offered certain semesters.  Thanks.


----------



## Navarra81

Hey there!  I was accepted for the CP this fall and will be driving down in August!  I'm so excited, but nervous and worried.  I've been reading this board for a while and just now made a name for myself.  Can anyone help me answer a few questions I haven't been able to find answers to yet?

1. What kind of paperwork is needed on arrival day (such as car or medical paperwork) and is medical insurance necessary?

2. What is something you regret bringing and what did you have to buy when you got there that no one told you about?

3. How big are the lockers and what are they for?

4. Would you recommend not bringing games such as PlayStation or XBox?

5. I was just informed I moved from Quick Food and Beverage Service to Attractions.  Can I chose what role in Operations I want once I get there or am I restricted to one area or ride?

6. What's the best number of rooms and roommates, in your opinion?

7. I know I'm not going to be getting credit for the classes there.  Are they worth taking just for fun or would you suggest more free time?

Thank you so much for your help!!


----------



## TXDisneyGirl

Navarra81 said:


> Hey there!  I was accepted for the CP this fall and will be driving down in August!  I'm so excited, but nervous and worried.  I've been reading this board for a while and just now made a name for myself.  Can anyone help me answer a few questions I haven't been able to find answers to yet?
> 
> 1. What kind of paperwork is needed on arrival day (such as car or medical paperwork) and is medical insurance necessary?
> 
> 2. What is something you regret bringing and what did you have to buy when you got there that no one told you about?
> 
> 3. How big are the lockers and what are they for?
> 
> 4. Would you recommend not bringing games such as PlayStation or XBox?
> 
> 5. I was just informed I moved from Quick Food and Beverage Service to Attractions.  Can I chose what role in Operations I want once I get there or am I restricted to one area or ride?
> 
> 6. What's the best number of rooms and roommates, in your opinion?
> 
> 7. I know I'm not going to be getting credit for the classes there.  Are they worth taking just for fun or would you suggest more free time?
> 
> Thank you so much for your help!!




Hi! I'll be down there in August for my 2nd CP.  What's your arrival date? Mine is the 22nd.  I think I can answer your questions:

1. I don't think they'll ask for any paperwork if you bring a car, maybe just proof of registration/insurance.  If you have any medical conditions that restrict what kind of work you can do, bring paperwork for that.  This isn't necessarily paperwork, but make sure you bring your social security card!  That was the one thing I forgot to bring and I had to get on a bus with a few other people that forgot theirs and we spent 5 hours at the federal office downtown waiting to sign a paper to get a new one sent to us just so we could show proof of it.  It would've been easier for my mom to have just overnighted it to me, but they made us go anyway.
2. I'm not much help on this question because I flew out there and didn't have a car, so I pretty much packed only things that I needed.  And as far as buying things, nothing was too unexpected.  You have to buy your own shoes for your costume and they have to be solid color.  It's not something that you can buy before hand either since you don't know your exact work location.  Just bring some extra cash so that you can get those within the first week you're there.
3. The lockers are pretty small-I'm not good at measuring, so I'm not even going to estimate.  They're there for you to use to place any items that you may not want to leave out while you're not there.  I put my laptop in mine the first few weeks, until I knew I could trust my roomies with it.  After that, I just mainly used it as extra storage space.
4. It's up to you if you want to bring video games.  You could store them in your locker when you're not there if you don't feel safe leaving them out.  We only had one tv in our apartment and it would have been nice if we had some video games to play rather than just surfing the channels.
5. That's weird that they moved you since it seems like they are desperate for QSFB people!  Hmm.  Unfortunately, you won't be able to choose your specific role. 
6. When I did my 1st CP I had a 3 bedroom apartment, with 5 roomies.  At first I didn't like it, because I like my quiet time, but I found that it was a lot easier to make more friends that way since there were more of us.  Plus, there was a better chance of someone else having the same day off as me so we could go to the parks or whatever.  Plus, it's cheaper!
7. If you want to take advantage of the networking opportunities, I would recommend taking a class.  I didn't take any classes when I was there last, mainly because I missed the opportunity to sign up for them since I spent 5 hours at the Fed Office to get my SS card!  But, I heard that the classes were actually pretty interesting and the homework wasn't too hard.  Plus, that's another way to meet more people. But, if you don't take a class, that will give you more opportunities to work extra hours if you need the cash.

Phew, well I hope this helps and isn't just an info overload.  Let me know if you have any other questions.


----------



## Navarra81

TXDisneyGirl said:


> Phew, well I hope this helps and isn't just an info overload.  Let me know if you have any other questions.


Thanks!  You helped me so much!!
My arrival date is the 15th of August.  Are you going to be taking classes this year, then, since you missed out last year?


----------



## TXDisneyGirl

Navarra81 said:


> Thanks!  You helped me so much!!
> My arrival date is the 15th of August.  Are you going to be taking classes this year, then, since you missed out last year?



You're welcome!  Less than a month for you!  So exciting!  

I can't decide if I want to take a class or not.  Now that I've graduated I'm pretty much being cut off from the parents, so I'm going to have a lot more expenses than I did last time.  So, I need to make sure I can work enough to pay for everything.  But, I'm really interested in the Marketing U class so we'll see.


----------



## Joanna71985

Navarra81 said:


> Hey there!  I was accepted for the CP this fall and will be driving down in August!  I'm so excited, but nervous and worried.  I've been reading this board for a while and just now made a name for myself.  Can anyone help me answer a few questions I haven't been able to find answers to yet?
> 
> 1. What kind of paperwork is needed on arrival day (such as car or medical paperwork) and is medical insurance necessary?
> 
> 2. What is something you regret bringing and what did you have to buy when you got there that no one told you about?
> 
> 3. How big are the lockers and what are they for?
> 
> 4. Would you recommend not bringing games such as PlayStation or XBox?
> 
> 5. I was just informed I moved from Quick Food and Beverage Service to Attractions.  Can I chose what role in Operations I want once I get there or am I restricted to one area or ride?
> 
> 6. What's the best number of rooms and roommates, in your opinion?
> 
> 7. I know I'm not going to be getting credit for the classes there.  Are they worth taking just for fun or would you suggest more free time?
> 
> Thank you so much for your help!!



1. On the website (after you are able to log in after accepting) it lists all the paperwork that is aceptable to bring. A SS card, birth certificate, and liscense work (that's what I used). As for insurance, that depends on you. I am carried on my parent's.

2. I don't really regret bringing anything, but I probably always bring too much clothes. As for what stuff to bring, I would suggest bringing a router for the internet (though there is a chance of a roomie bringing one). A lot of stuff it's easier to just get down in FL.

3. The lockers are not that big. They are pretty much just for locking up valuables (like a laptop, camera, ect).

4. I LOVE video games. I brought my Nintendo DS with me, and play it all the time. They probably would fit in the locker.

5. Your role is chosen for you. You will have been placed already when you arrive. And did it specifically say _attractions?_ Because if it said operations that also includes parking and tickets (turnstiles).

6. I would say either a 2 or 3 bedroom. I did a 2-BR for my first 2 CPs, but am currently in a 3-BR. I think I prefer the 3-BR because it is cheaper, and there are 3 baths.

7. That would be up to you. The classes can be fun, but I wouldn't take any.


----------



## Navarra81

TXDisneyGirl said:


> I can't decide if I want to take a class or not.  Now that I've graduated I'm pretty much being cut off from the parents, so I'm going to have a lot more expenses than I did last time.  So, I need to make sure I can work enough to pay for everything.  But, I'm really interested in the Marketing U class so we'll see.



Yeah, I'm kind of in the same boat.  I want to be able to support myself so I'm going to work a lot, but I heard most people take classes just to meet people and make friends.  I'm concerned about working TOO much and not talking to people.


----------



## Navarra81

Joanna71985 said:


> Did it specifically say _attractions?_ Because if it said operations that also includes parking and tickets (turnstiles).


At first I was in Quick Service F/B, but they called me and asked if I'd like to be moved to Attractions, so I accepted.  On the Disney login site it says Operations, but they told me that when I get there, I'll be put in Attractions.
Thank you for your amazing response, though!  I _was_ wondering if my video games would fit in the locker.  Thank you for clearing a lot of stuff up for me!


----------



## Navarra81

I've been reading through this forum and someone a while back posted a really good question that never got answered:

"What kind of shoes and clothes are required for the 'business dress' of the Traditions class?  And do you get to wear casual clothes to the classes or do you have to dress in business dress for that, too?"


----------



## khancock

Navarra81 said:


> "What kind of shoes and clothes are required for the 'business dress' of the Traditions class?  And do you get to wear casual clothes to the classes or do you have to dress in business dress for that, too?"



This is the Non-Costumed Disney Look Guidelines:
Females- http://www.wdwcollegeprogram.com/sap/its/mimes/zh_wdwcp/disneylook/females_noncost.html

Males-
http://www.wdwcollegeprogram.com/sap/its/mimes/zh_wdwcp/disneylook/males_noncost.html

And if you look in the left margin of each page you will see the following:
The Non-Costumed Guidelines need to be followed for the "Traditions" class (company orientation), any Disney educational course, and any company-sponsored function where professional business attire would be required​


----------



## Navarra81

khancock said:


> And if you look in the left margin of each page you will see the following:
> The Non-Costumed Guidelines need to be followed for the "Traditions" class (company orientation), any Disney educational course, and any company-sponsored function where professional business attire would be required​


Thank you!!!  For some reason, I can't navigate the Disney CP site as well as I'd like to...


----------



## Navarra81

Sorry, I've got about a MILLION questions!  Here's yet another one....

I read that CPs get time and a half for overtime hours (either over 8hrs a day or 40/week) but that they don't get holiday pay.  I'm going to be down there Fall 07 in less than a month and stay for all the major holidays.  Is this true or has it changed from what it was in the past?


----------



## TXDisneyGirl

I can't remember exactly, but I don't think CPs get holiday pay.  I think the only holiday I was there for was Easter and I was working tons of overtime during that period, so I can't remember if it was holiday pay or just overtime that I got.


----------



## Joanna71985

CPs do not get holiday pay.


----------



## Navarra81

Okay!  Thanks!


----------



## DSNYGRL_JKS2006

*~Hey all what up! Just wanted to post that I was a WDWCP-er in the Summer of 2006, from May 2006-August 2006, I lived in Chatham! Building 8, 8308, 3rd Floor to be exact. I accepted my role as a Lifeguard at Blizzard Beach, then I switched to Outdoor Food at Epcot Center and also picked up shifts to work as a parade controller at the Magic Kingdom for : SpectroMagic and Wishses firework show, yes I was that girl w/ the orange light saber looking wand directing the crowd and yes I was the girl who has the HUGE white Mickey hand waving down from the train station as you walked out for the night from the Magic Kingdom! LOL!

If anyone has a question reguarding the Walt Disney World College Program for this Fall 07 or Spring 07, or anytime just ask away, click on my AIM and IM me OR reply with a post to this thread and I will answer back. As soon as I was done with the College Program, I became a WDWCP rep' for my college for Fall 2006 and Spring 2007. So yeah on top of being a huge DISNEY lover to begin with, been going since I was like baby back in 85' I can answer pretty  much any questions you have!

Can you bring your car(hell yes! i did all the way from PA!) 
Where are the local supermarkets to shop? ( DO NOT GO TO GOODINGS at the Crossings WAY to expensive)
Affordable gas stations?
Restaurants/Food?
How to get to the Florida Mall?
The nearest Post Office?
etc ..

Any questions feel free to ask!!


----------



## DSNYGRL_JKS2006

Oh yes, by the way, I saw people discussing Holiday Pay for WDWCP's .. yeah NO yes definitley unfair, not only are you away from family etc, your getting $6.90/hours( yeah thats what we got back in Summer O6') but yeah I worked the 4th of July, 2006 at Epcot Center, yup didn't get a single dime over and I worked from like 3pm-2am kinda thing, it was  LONGGG day and of course extra magic hours/a later "Illuminations" and LONGER Illuminations for the 4th of July celebration, and yesss lots a cleaning for us LOL I was there til about 2am!


----------



## Disneygirl3919

Hey!!! Sounds like you've had some great experiences! I am about to do the CP this fall, and have a couple questions...

1. Do you have any advice on packing? Things to definitely bring, things you wouldn't normally thing of but want later, things you don't need, etc...
2. I'd like to be in Chatham, if possible...any suggestions? 
3. Do you have any words of wisdom (just general ones...)?


----------



## disneychickforever

Yeah packing seems to be the hardest thing to figure out I noticed.

How much is to much?  It's so hard to figure that out...I know we might end up buying things there, but I'm not sure if I am overpacking

and also the questions you listed:
*Where are the local supermarkets to shop?* what would you recommend  besides Goodings?
*Affordable gas stations?*Considering I am bringing my car, this would be very helpful
*How to get to the Florida Mall?*
*The nearest Post Office?*

Think we can answers for those also?

Thank you!


----------



## Navarra81

DSNYGRL_JKS2006 said:


> Any questions feel free to ask!!



Wow!  Thanks!  I second that question from disneychickforever about the affordable gas stations.  I live in the Midwest so I'm guessing gas up here is less expensive than it is down there.
And I definitely am having trouble with what to bring.  I keep seeing people saying that they brought too many clothes.  Do you know what size the closets are?  I don't want to scare off my roommate that quickly!


----------



## DSNYGRL_JKS2006

hey all!! i am sooo glad to see some of you have questions, that was some FAST responses to a post I posted a couple hours ago! just wanted to let you guys know I read them and tonight @ my job I work overnight in a hospital 11pm-7am at a front desk doing NOTHING, i do have a computer so I will be responding tonight to your questions for you since I have 8 hours to STAY AWAKE and do nothing except answer the phones IF they even ring and maybe an admission or 2.. but after 11pm tonight I will have postings back up with answers!! that is soo excited that some of you are getting ready to leave in the next couple of weeks to do the Fall 07 program!! At this time last year I was JUST finishing my program up! alrighty just keep a look-out I will be responding tonight!! thanks guys...


----------



## Navarra81

Cool!  I'll be on tonight, too, then and I'll look for your posts.  I'm so nervous about going, but excited at the same time!  I kind of want to live in Chatham, but I noticed it's farther away from the parks than Vista.  Which one did you like better?


----------



## piratestitch

This really isn't that important, but I was just wondering how the costuming worked.  Are you issued a uniform at the beginning and you use that one for the entire time?  And if so are you responsible for cleaning it?  Because I have had some major laundry dissasters in the past! 
Thanks in advance,
Pirate Stitch


----------



## Pecos1024

Ok...In response to the questions regarding what to bring, where things are at....
My g/f and I are both WDW CP alumni we met January of this year and we are now living together back here in my hometown of Chicago.  I also did another progam Fall '04 so I too have PLENTY of knowledge that I'd be excited to share.  Dont hesitate to bring a good amount of clothes.  You and your roommate will share a pretty decent sized walk-in closet.  

As far as gas is concerned, I would strongly recommend that you stick to the Hess gas stations.  There is one located just south of Chatham, one just outside of the Wal-Mart parking lot and there are 3 that I can think of on property and they are all going to be your cheapest option.   DO NOT BUY GAS FROM CHEVRON.  Its just outside of Vista Way, but its about 20-30 cents more expensive than everything else, so unless you are desperate, avoid Chevron!!

I would bring a TV, my roommates and I all chipped in and bought at TV from Wal-Mart for less that $100 and it was great for the living room but I know I need one in my bedroom also. 

Each park/resort has there own costuming department.  My girlfriend and I worked at MK and Costuming is located by the bus stop that takes you to the mouth of the tunnel.  You can check out up to 5 costumes at a time and you can either keep those and wash them yourself or return them when they are dirty and check out new ones.  Thats pretty much how it applies everywhere.

Hope this helps!


----------



## disneychickforever

well that's one bit of laundry I don't need to worry about!  Lol.

They will show us exactly where it is and how to check them out, in, etc.?


----------



## Pecos1024

Yes, they take you EVERYWHERE you need to go to and show you how to do everything multiple times.  They are almost redundant about it but they definitely make sure you know where things are.


----------



## Navarra81

Pecos1024 said:


> Yes, they take you EVERYWHERE you need to go to and show you how to do everything multiple times.  They are almost redundant about it but they definitely make sure you know where things are.



That's great.  I have a horrible memory, so a little redundancy is not too bad for me.


----------



## DSNYGRL_JKS2006

Ok some questions answered below enjoy


----------



## DSNYGRL_JKS2006

Hey Guys! Just working my overnight shift at the hospital 11pm-7am so I can respond to your questions!! 

Alrighty here we go:

1. Do you have any advice on packing?  ~For packing, wow from my experience I can say I packed WAYYY to much, now I know were all in college and on money bugets of course, and definitley so was I, but if you can afford to bring some money for the Florida Mall(the most popular mall to go shopping at) AND the Outlets that are literally right down the road from both Vista and Chatham called "Orlando Premium Outlets". But anyways back to the packing, you can definitley go easy on like feminie products, like shampoo, conditioner,shaving stuff etc. Bring enough to get you started, and then you can go to the store as much as you want(even if you don't have your own car, you can take the bus they provide for the CP's to Walmart and even Publex) Ok since your going from August-Jan' , remember the temps will go down slowly, esp. Nov/Dec/Jan. I didnt have this problem because I worked in the Summer months. But yeah def. pack for both. If your a big news person/a big TV watcher etc, pack a small size TV, OR you can wait until u get there hopefully one of your roomies have one, but just for your info the apartments *DO NOT* come with TVs( grr i know thats one of the negatives!), it is free cable though when u connect. But I always loved having the TV to watch the weather, news etc. Also if you want BRING a laptop or your computer desktop if your going to be there esp.over the holidays, you get free internet access and for wireless I fed off of the MANY wireless WI-FI's around Chatham(and Vista). IF you want they DO have computer rooms, but I think u pay to print and the usage for the computer is not for long, and of course you have to go by the clubhouses hours at Vista/Chatham so if you want to use the computer before or after work and your schedule doesn't provide then thats hard! The kitchen is fully supplied with everything from silverware, to plates etc. For the bathroom you can bring rugs for the floor, bath mats, shower curtains etc. As for your bed, bring sheets,pillows etc, its like going into a dorm at College, you have to have everyhting for your bed. Bring laundry detergent to get you started with! Hmm what else, go by what you would pack for going to college( as for me I never went away or will go away to college, I go and commute to my college) but anyways hmmm.. just remember you have stores ALL around you , WALMART, PUBLIX , the outlets, the Mall etc. Thats important because don't worry if you forget something. I'm sorry if that seems alot of what I said, also you have to keep in mind, I took my car from Pennsylvania with me, so I packed it, btw my car is a Ford Focus! Not TOO big lol. But if you aren't driving, if your flying in, getting driven in, just do your best, if you need something you have all the means around you to get things, except for personal things like the TV, Computer etc. 


2. I'd like to be in Chatham, if possible...any suggestions?  ~I stayed in Chatham and I definitley asked for Chatham, heres why: Vista is nice, its a nice place to go and hangout with your friends that want and that live in Vista, but its TOO loud and to much of a party place. Thats good for some people but for me, I loved Chatham. What you want to make sure you do is ASK for Chatham when you check-in and go to housing assigments. AND also request how many roomates you want, at first they stuck me with 7 people which was WAY to much, so I asked if anything else was open and actually got a one-room, 1 other roomie apartment, worked out great. I *DO* suggest Chatham, and don't listen to people saying its far away! Its really not, its across the main road called 535, and Vista is on one side and Chatham is on the other, now you can NOT walk the distance, the bus and driving is what you can do, but its in an awesome awesome location. Chatham is NICELY tucked away in the back in a quiet area, its also across from "Mickey's Re-treat" an all exclusive hangout for CAST MEMBERS only, so you'll get to hear about that too! Anyways I suggest Chatham!  But VISTA WAY is also nice, but the other thing I wanted to mention was that Vista is older, so its a little more run downed and "USED", Chatham is newer, so you would prob. enjoy the apartment more there! Things down to the stoves are nicer at Chatham. 

3. Do you have any words of wisdom (just general ones...)? Hmmm words of Wisdom, just do what your comfortable with, if your a quiet person like myself dont be afraid to ask for the least amount of roomies possible, I wasnt comfortable with 7, so I got down to 1! HAVE FUN and just make sure you follow things, like trainings, showing up for work etc, because trust me they are big on termination and they wont hesitate if you are slacking. If you are under 21 BE VERY careful they are very on top of that with drinking etc. Umm other than that HAVE FUN trust me its awesome!

4. Where are the local supermarkets to shop?  Like I mentioned before about the shopping, do not go to Goodings! Why? Well for years thats where my family would go because thats when we just started going to Disney, as years went on they took advantage of the tourists and had high prices and why because the tourists WILL buy it because its the closest and most convient to the property! There are 2 main places: *PUBLIX* I shopped there ALL THE TIME! The Publix is RIGHT next to the Outlet Center/Chatham apartments, it is SUCH an easy drive! They will bring that to your attention too during your check in meetings etc, ALSO! on 535 is a Walmart, this is a little harder to explain with-out showing you! But it is NOT at all far away, its on the SAME SIDE as Vista Way, EXCEPT about a couple miles DOWN the road, its a Supersize Walmart so theres food shopping you can do, but its definitley helpful for things for your apartment, I definitley made many trips there! They will have maps for you and explain where it is, again if your driving its very easy, and again if you are NOT driving, Vista/Chatham will take you there via the bus service they provide, they have certain times a day/week that they make trips there! But definitley those are the 2 places you want to shop!

5. Affordable gas stations? ~ Going back to the Walmart on 535 on the right-hand side( same side as Vista Way) there is a HESS GAS STATION. They ALWAYS had the most affordable gas, because all the stations AROUND the Disney Property were the most highest ones, even by 5 cents. I found it affordable to go to the HESS by that Walmart. SOMETIMES the Hess on Disney property which is ACROSS the street from Downtown Disney, next to the Casting building was also affordable at times and I got gas there, I looked out everyday because I passed it going to work and I watched the sign, and it did change sometimes day to day and week to week! But yeah to avoid again the "tourist" area, the Hess Station RIGHT in front of Walmart is your best bet!

6. How to get to the Florida Mall? The common way to get to the Florida mall is by using I-4, BUT here is a real quick alternative and less hectic way to go, this is the way I used all the time : leaving Chatham apartments, you want to head out to the INTERNATIONAL DRIVE and go SOUTH thats making a left ... and you follow INTERNATIONAL DRIVE down to 528 and you'll see the sign for 528.. and your only on that for a short time until it says EXIT 4(FLORIDA MALL), you get off and get onto SOUTH ORANGE BLOSSOM TRAIL. And the Florida Mall is not hard to miss! This mall is very nice and I enjoyed shopping at like American Eagle etc. and they have everything and more that your local malls have, now if you want to go the normal way, which is by I-4, they will also have directions for you esp. at the clubhouse, which reminds me anytime you need help go to the FRONT DESK of the Clubhouse- at Vista and Chatham when they are open, they also have a cubby area with LOTS of papers/directions to all the nearest things. But that is very helpful!
Sorry if I confused any of you,I know my way around Orlando/Disney probably better than I know my hometown! LOL I have been around Orlando/Disney area, growing up and being there every-year! And after living there for months I was just a local driving around, so I know all the sneaky routes and areas to go to , this is to ESPECIALLY avoid the tourists! 

7.The nearest Post Office? Ok this was hard to find and I finally found out!!!! This is good if you want to get packages/get things mailed ASAP etc. Now just a reminder you WILL get a mailbox , not exactly a personal one, its one PER apartment, and they are located all around your properties at Chatham/Vista and mail comes everyday, and yes there is an outgoing box there but when I mailed bills I definitley took it to the post office, and when I received decent size packages or sent them out, I went down to the post office. NOW it is right NEAR Downtown Disney, you are on that 535 again(you will never forget 535! it will be used the whole time ur there) , when you are heading for Downtown Disney dont go INTO it, just go past it, you will pass the famous "CROSSINGS" area(on your right) with the Perkins,McDonalds,TGIF's,Red Lobster, Jungle Jims etc. You will keep going and pass a Olive Garden, then there is a little strip mall center, it will have a sign that will say post office, and go right, its a SMALLLL post office, but  I found it was the CLOSEST one, again you can ask the front desk for more information/exact directions! But its not hard to find ONCE you DO find it.

8. How big are the closet's? The closests are AWESOME! At least at my building # 8 @ Chatam, I was in a 1 bedroom apartment and we had a NICE BIG walk-in closest!!! It was soo nice, it was bigger than MY OWN personal closest baack at home! Now That is also because Chatham is NEWER they had bigger cloests I had ALOT of room and I shared it with another girl, now remember it depends on # of roomies, but its always 2 roomies to a room and theres a closet in there to share. At VISTA the apartments are older and the closets are smaller, and I saw about 5 apartments in Vista because all of my friends were in Vista ! Also you have storage under your bed I stored there, and for some reason we had 2 yes 2 EMPTY and decent size closets in our living room that had NOTHING in it, thats where we kept our suitcases, and I kept my cooler. But yeah they are pretty nice esp. in Chatham!

8. Costumes? You will def. have no problem with your costumes! You are 
assigned a location to go and pick your costumes up at!! For example, I was a lifeguard at Blizzard Beach, for some ODD reason your custome(aka ur suit, shorts etc) were NOT located at Blizzard beach, you had to go to the costume building which for Blizzard Beach was located NEXT to Pop Century Resort! Weird huh? again if u dont have your own car you will ALWAYS have transporation to these! When I switched to QSFB(Quick Service Food and Bev) at Epcot , the costuming was RIGHT THERE at the Cast Member entrance it was sooo convient! You will also get lockers assigned to you! But again back to the costume they allow a certain amount out and when you want them washed THEY wash them for you, its like a BIG closet! you go to it pick out your size and costume etc, and you check them out, you'll learn quickly how its done, but its soooooo nice!!!! because the # 1 thing is YOU are not washing them! yuo have access to clean clothes ALL THE TIME and if you need another costume you just go there! its really nice, again it ALL depends on your location/your job/ etc!!!


----------



## Navarra81

What about breaks?  Do you have to take them at a certain time so that someone can cover you?  And is there a designated break room to sit and eat?


----------



## DSNYGRL_JKS2006

Navarra81 said:


> What about breaks?  Do you have to take them at a certain time so that someone can cover you?  And is there a designated break room to sit and eat?




Hey ! Yeah there are DEFINITLEY breaks no matter what your role is and where it is! In lifeguarding I had a "bump" which meant that someone came to take my place, plus they gave me a white paper which had times and actually told me when my breaks were. When I worked in QSFB at Epcot, my supervisor/manager always came up to me and said it was time to go on break, I usually got a 1/2 hour, working the long 8+ hour shifts. In Epcot my breakroom happened to be behind Canada! lol and there is a cafateria at Epcot too, which is right next to Test Track backstage. But yeah wherever you are, there are definitley break areas in the backstage areas, and esp. when its hot its SOO NICE with the air condi. ahhhh... hehe and u get outta the hectic scene and away from guests, because TRUST ME guests will start go get to you let me tell yah! LOL


----------



## Navarra81

I can definitely relate to that.  I work behind a service counter right now and I get to deal with ALL SORTS of really _fun_ guests! 
You sound like you've been through a lot of different areas.  Which one would you consider to be the best?


----------



## DSNYGRL_JKS2006

Navarra81 said:


> I can definitely relate to that.  I work behind a service counter right now and I get to deal with ALL SORTS of really _fun_ guests!
> You sound like you've been through a lot of different areas.  Which one would you consider to be the best?




Yeah! I accepted my role as a Lifeguard at Blizzard Beach, but for personal reasons (because there was almost a drowning death the time I was working, not in my waters/area) but I felt I wasn't sure if I wanted to work as a lifeguard, a little nerve-racking/stressful, so they REALLY needed help at Epcot, in quick service food and bev and they were really short so they had NO problem letting me switch to QSFB at Epcot! And then they will also tell you that in the Disney Cast Member system they will show you how to go look up pick up shifts to do, when your not already working insanely at your other job, you might have more time in the quiet season , not around the holidays, but I worked at peak season, so I was only able to do the pick up shifts once in awhile, I picked up the parade control @ Magic Kingdom. 

Well lets see I loved the Epcot QSFB that was awesome, I worked in the Showcase Lagoon area, both outside locations! So it was so nice, I watched Illuminations on a nightly basis!!! If I could chose, I would do park greeter, working as taking tickets and welcoming guests in!, I would love to have done guest services, or hotel front desk. But really all the roles are great, if I could have chose I would have done those! One thing I would stay away from: Custodial! .. nah.. not to fun, I had 2 friends who did that. Not so much fun..


----------



## DisneyDarling89

Do most CPs bring lunch/dinner or buy it?


----------



## DSNYGRL_JKS2006

DisneyDarling89 said:


> Do most CPs bring lunch/dinner or buy it?




Well that all depends on your shift, and where your location is and if you have access to microwaves etc! I did occasionally bring my lunch/dinner, easy stuff, microwaveable stuff, but all 4 parks have a cafe' , a cafeteria, at Epcot they actually had a Subway in their cafe' so LOL i was SOOOO sick of Subway let me tell yah! Plus it was healthy tho! lol 

But again it all depends, if you tell me your role, location etc, I can tell yah! You prob dont know your location and wont know where exactly ull be until the day u check in, in fact u can prob tell me ur role BUT u have no idea where in the world on Disney property ull be!


----------



## Navarra81

I, personally, am working in attractions, but I don't know where yet.  They said we'd find out when we arrived.
Did you take any classes while you were down there?  I'm not going to be getting any credit for it, so I don't think I'm going to bother.  I also heard that they weren't worth it if it's just for fun.  Would you recommend working extra?


----------



## DSNYGRL_JKS2006

Navarra81 said:


> I, personally, am working in attractions, but I don't know where yet.  They said we'd find out when we arrived.
> Did you take any classes while you were down there?  I'm not going to be getting any credit for it, so I don't think I'm going to bother.  I also heard that they weren't worth it if it's just for fun.  Would you recommend working extra?




Oh if your working in attractions you of course will be in 1 of the 4 parks lol lucky you!! yeah ull find out the day you arrive in check-in, you'll know exactly what attraction and WHAT park! that is soo exciting! 

No I didn't take any classes, I was there in Summer 2006, first off I don't think they offered any because of Summer, and second there is like NO time to take them! LOL When your not working your sleeping, resting, RELAXING and of course above all, enjoying yourself at the parks and enjoying nights out like at Downtown Disney/Pleasure Island: Thursday's are offcially CP nights there..esp. at Club Motion LOL ull find out all about that! And your right if you do take classes, they are hard to get credit for and they are for fun!! but if you see something you really like go for it! 

Your asking is it worth working extra(pick up shifts) definitley .. it is at your leisure! You go on to the computer network it will tell you whats available, the time, location, what you will be doing etc! You look at your schedule and if you have an easy week u can pick something up, esp. if it interests you! For example like I did the parade control in Magic Kingdom, it was sooo much fun I worked a short shift.. 6pm-10pm. I was on Main Street USA helping directing people before after and during SpectroMagic and leading up to the Wishes Fireworks show, after that during the end of the fireworks before anyone really started moving for the exit, we all met up by the train station, put on those HUGE WHITE mickey gloves and waved and said goodnight to everyone leaving the park! it was soooo much fun!  

If you do this at all, its mostly towards the END of your program, thats when I did my pick ups, because u are soo overwhelemd and want to do SO MUCH with your own role and when your NOT working, that u wont even have time, and say u dont get to pick up at all thats all ok too!! alot of ppl dont


----------



## Navarra81

Pecos1024 said:


> Hope this helps!



Yeah!  Thanks!  Where, by chance, did you work?


----------



## Navarra81

First off, I just wanted to say THANK YOU again for answering my millions of questions!!  And second, how do you clock in and out for your shifts?  Is there a certain check in point you have to go to?


----------



## DSNYGRL_JKS2006

Navarra81 said:


> First off, I just wanted to say THANK YOU again for answering my millions of questions!!  And second, how do you clock in and out for your shifts?  Is there a certain check in point you have to go to?





No problem at all! For clocking in , you will def. find that out in trainging, there is usually one specific computer/area u clock in everyday! You are going to use your Cast Member ID #.. and its always done on the computer(at least mine was) or I think some places you had to swipe your ID. But again it depends, but yeah you don't have to worry about a thing, you make sure your at the computer on time, and clock in! Again you'll find out at training...

BTW  I suggest getting direct deposit for your paycheck. For a couple reasons, having to pick up your paycheck, taking it all the way to the bank, my bank only had like 3 locations around Orlando, and the nearest was like near the Florida Mall, which to travel there like once a week.. because BTW you get paid EVERY THURSDAY....
thats where EPCOT came from : Every Paycheck Comes On Thursday's 

LOL nah thats NOT what Epcot stands for. But anyways, you'll always see your apartment rent money will be taken automatically be taken out each week.. for example, I had a one bedroom with 1 roomie, it was $89.00 a week..the more roomies/bedrooms you have the CHEAPER it is. But it was worth it to me to pay $89/week. If you have like 7 roomies.. your rent could go down to $67.00/week!


----------



## Navarra81

DSNYGRL_JKS2006 said:


> I had a one bedroom with 1 roomie, it was $89.00 a week..the more roomies/bedrooms you have the CHEAPER it is. But it was worth it to me to pay $89/week. If you have like 7 roomies.. your rent could go down to $67.00/week!


I like people, for the most part and if I plan on working most of the time (since it technically is a job after all... ) I don't think I'll mind the extra people.  Maybe I'll make that many more friends!  I can only hope...


----------



## DisneyDarling89

DSNYGRL_JKS2006 said:


> Well that all depends on your shift, and where your location is and if you have access to microwaves etc! I did occasionally bring my lunch/dinner, easy stuff, microwaveable stuff, but all 4 parks have a cafe' , a cafeteria, at Epcot they actually had a Subway in their cafe' so LOL i was SOOOO sick of Subway let me tell yah! Plus it was healthy tho! lol
> 
> But again it all depends, if you tell me your role, location etc, I can tell yah! You prob dont know your location and wont know where exactly ull be until the day u check in, in fact u can prob tell me ur role BUT u have no idea where in the world on Disney property ull be!




I'm in costuming! I've yet to fine some who has done that role before unfortunately.


----------



## Navarra81

DisneyDarling89 said:


> I'm in costuming! I've yet to fine some who has done that role before unfortunately.



Costuming?  Just curious, but what does that consist of?


----------



## DSNYGRL_JKS2006

DisneyDarling89 said:


> I'm in costuming! I've yet to fine some who has done that role before unfortunately.




I knew a girl who worked in costuming, it all depends on the location, not to put a downer on you, but my friend worked at Epcot, and it was just SO boring, you would work at the register and scan in and out costumes, pretty much doing that and hanging up and organizing costumes that are washed etc. 

OR you could be in costuming at the parks, to help characters get ready, work under the MK in the tunnel, who knows!

thats an odd role, not many people had it, I just happen to know someone! but yeah totally boring she said,and would have loved to had another role! if you can and don't feel up to doing the costuming , see if you can get out NOW before you start your program its harder to get out or even get out at all , after you start ur program!


----------



## DisneyDarling89

Navarra81 said:


> Costuming?  Just curious, but what does that consist of?



From Disney...

Costuming Cast Members could work at any one of our many Wardrobe departments throughout the Walt Disney World Resort, issuing costumes to fellow Cast Members. These individuals are often the first person Cast Members interact with before they start their shift. Cast Members in this role may be required to travel to work at any one of the Costuming destinations on or off property. This role can be physically demanding and requires heavy lifting and bending. This is a backstage role with minimal Guest interaction.

Responsibilities may include: overhead reaching, bending and lifting, standing for extended periods, moving heavy costumes from location to location, issuing costumes to fellow Cast Members, operating basic laundry equipment, checking garments, transporting locker bags and some light laundry.



I made a last minute decision to put costuming on my role check list, I'm a little nervous that I'll be alone doing laundry all day but at least I'll have air conditioning.


----------



## DisneyDarling89

DSNYGRL_JKS2006 said:


> I knew a girl who worked in costuming, it all depends on the location, not to put a downer on you, but my friend worked at Epcot, and it was just SO boring, you would work at the register and scan in and out costumes, pretty much doing that and hanging up and organizing costumes that are washed etc.
> 
> OR you could be in costuming at the parks, to help characters get ready, work under the MK in the tunnel, who knows!
> 
> thats an odd role, not many people had it, I just happen to know someone! but yeah totally boring she said,and would have loved to had another role! if you can and don't feel up to doing the costuming , see if you can get out NOW before you start your program its harder to get out or even get out at all , after you start ur program!



I don't think I'll be able to get out of it. The only roles available when I interviewed were QSFB & Custodial my recruiter had to talk to a bunch of people just to allow me into the program.


----------



## Navarra81

DisneyDarling89 said:


> I made a last minute decision to put costuming on my role check list, I'm a little nervous that I'll be alone doing laundry all day but at least I'll have air conditioning.



Oh my... That's a hard decision to make.  Air conditioning in Florida or a more intense working role?  If you could get guaranteed a fun position, then I'd move, personally, but if not, think of it this way: you got the easy job!


----------



## DSNYGRL_JKS2006

DisneyDarling89 said:


> I don't think I'll be able to get out of it. The only roles available when I interviewed were QSFB & Custodial my recruiter had to talk to a bunch of people just to allow me into the program.




aawww if thats the case, then yeah just see what you can do when your down there, I know when I applied it was: QSFB, Custodial and lifeguarding. 

but yeah i mean its not that the job is bad, it just might be boring, but think you wont have LATE LATE nights because costuming is only open to a certain hour, its not a 24/7 operation almost like my job, plus the EMH i had to do, extra magic hours. but yeah! dont sweat it, ull be fine!


----------



## DisneyDarling89

Navarra81 said:


> Oh my... That's a hard decision to make.  Air conditioning in Florida or a more intense working role?  If you could get guaranteed a fun position, then I'd move, personally, but if not, think of it this way: you got the easy job!



I would work a more intense role if I had the chance but that's what disney offered, I'm just trying to look at the bright side.


----------



## Navarra81

DisneyDarling89 said:


> I would work a more intense role if I had the chance but that's what disney offered, I'm just trying to look at the bright side.



That's a great idea.  In fact, you'll probably meet lots of people that are in the same mindset you're in!

It was great talking to you both! Maybe I'll see you down there!  I'm off to sleep for now, but I'll be back on again periodically.  I'd love to hear from you both!


----------



## DSNYGRL_JKS2006

Navarra81 said:


> That's a great idea.  In fact, you'll probably meet lots of people that are in the same mindset you're in!
> 
> It was great talking to you both! Maybe I'll see you down there!  I'm off to sleep for now, but I'll be back on again periodically.  I'd love to hear from you both!





aww you 2 ! sounds good, if u want come on and message me, or AIM me and let me know where ur work location is and when i'm in that area when i'm down on vacation (August 31-Septemer 11, 2007) i'll see if u r there! most CP's are identified by the wonderful red ribbon that says "earning my ears" LOL unless they dont have them doing that anymore!


----------



## Joanna71985

I know that these have been answered, but here is my take.



Disneygirl3919 said:


> Hey!!! Sounds like you've had some great experiences! I am about to do the CP this fall, and have a couple questions...
> 
> 1. Do you have any advice on packing? Things to definitely bring, things you wouldn't normally thing of but want later, things you don't need, etc...
> 2. I'd like to be in Chatham, if possible...any suggestions?
> 3. Do you have any words of wisdom (just general ones...)?



For things to bring I would bring a router, a tv, warm weather clothes (it does, and can, get cold in the winter), and if you get cold easily a blanket for the bed (which is nice if roomies are AC-crazy). For Chatham I would just arrive at check-in early and request it. That's what I have done all 3 times and I have gotten it all 3 times. For words of wisdom, go down with an open mind, and have fun!



piratestitch said:


> This really isn't that important, but I was just wondering how the costuming worked.  Are you issued a uniform at the beginning and you use that one for the entire time?  And if so are you responsible for cleaning it?  Because I have had some major laundry dissasters in the past!
> Thanks in advance,
> Pirate Stitch



Most roles are issued up to 5 costumes (character performers and attendants don't get to) that you can take home. And if they get dirty you can return them to costuming, or you can wash it yourself.



Navarra81 said:


> What about breaks?  Do you have to take them at a certain time so that someone can cover you?  And is there a designated break room to sit and eat?



You will be be given a break by a breaker. And most areas have break rooms, or break areas.



DisneyDarling89 said:


> Do most CPs bring lunch/dinner or buy it?



I would highly suggest bringing lunch, as it can get expensive buying every single day. Plus, after awhile the food there gets boring.



Navarra81 said:


> First off, I just wanted to say THANK YOU again for answering my millions of questions!!  And second, how do you clock in and out for your shifts?  Is there a certain check in point you have to go to?



You will either be using a wallclock or the CDS.


----------



## Adamm

i would love to work at Disney in my gap year but seems as i'm not in a university/college in the USA will I be unable to do this?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## disneychickforever

Disney has the International Program, you could always try for that one


----------



## Adamm

disneychickforever said:


> Disney has the International Program, you could always try for that one



thanks for this, didn't realise it was just a google search away.


----------



## disneychickforever

Adamm said:


> thanks for this, didn't realise it was just a google search away.



Anytime  hope you decided to join up


----------



## hnbaird

Hey! I will be arriving Aug 13 in Orlando with my best friend as a Character Attendant.

I am extremely excited... I was just wondering if anyone here has done this role and knows a little more info about it than what they give on the program website or in my packet 

Also... my eventual goal is to be a Character Performer! Does anybody think this role would somehow help me out so that I would be pretty knowledgeable about Character Performing by the time December auditions come around? Entertainment is what I really want to do, and I am hoping that working WITH the characters will prepare me for doing what is my dream second semester!

Anything about either of these two topics or relating to them at all would be excellent!

Thanks everyone  Have a great day!


----------



## Joanna71985

hnbaird said:


> Hey! I will be arriving Aug 13 in Orlando with my best friend as a Character Attendant.
> 
> I am extremely excited... I was just wondering if anyone here has done this role and knows a little more info about it than what they give on the program website or in my packet
> 
> Also... my eventual goal is to be a Character Performer! Does anybody think this role would somehow help me out so that I would be pretty knowledgeable about Character Performing by the time December auditions come around? Entertainment is what I really want to do, and I am hoping that working WITH the characters will prepare me for doing what is my dream second semester!
> 
> Anything about either of these two topics or relating to them at all would be excellent!
> 
> Thanks everyone  Have a great day!



Ah, character attendants. I did that for my CP last year, and am still currently trained (in fact, am on break for a shift right now). It is sooooo much fun. I loved getting to work at all 4 parks (and you do). I loved getting to hang out with the characters. As for performing, I think being an attendant does help. If you have any more questions feel free to ask.


----------



## hnbaird

Oh, thanks so much for the response. I'm so glad I'll be getting to work in all the parks and not just staying put for my whole time down there.

One question though... will I have one character that I always work with, or will I switch depending on the day or whatever? Do they start you out with a less popular character and hope that you get better at your job so you could work your way up? Just wondering exactly what to expect.

Thanks for your info. I appreciate it a ton. :-D


----------



## Joanna71985

hnbaird said:


> Oh, thanks so much for the response. I'm so glad I'll be getting to work in all the parks and not just staying put for my whole time down there.
> 
> One question though... will I have one character that I always work with, or will I switch depending on the day or whatever? Do they start you out with a less popular character and hope that you get better at your job so you could work your way up? Just wondering exactly what to expect.
> 
> Thanks for your info. I appreciate it a ton. :-D



No. You will work with anyone and everyone. And you might not work with just characters. There is also a chance of working shows, such as Dream Along with Mickey (which is what I worked today, and tomorrow as well), Woody's Cowboy Camp, Adventure Continues, ect. And you could be scheduled to work with any character, regardless of popularity. My first day was with Kenai and Koda at AK. And no problem.


----------



## OCMACMMonica

ok its probably been answered already, but can CP's be hired in the entertainment dept? or do they strictly keep you in the attractions, food, stores, ODV, custodial? ooo and another question, when do you think would be the best session to go? fall or spring?

thanks!


----------



## er3465

OCMACMMonica said:


> ok its probably been answered already, but can CP's be hired in the entertainment dept? or do they strictly keep you in the attractions, food, stores, ODV, custodial? ooo and another question, when do you think would be the best session to go? fall or spring?
> 
> thanks!



Yes you can be hired for entertainment, with an audition though and there are several locations around the country.  I was there in the spring and had an amazing time, I think the season you want to go is really just personal prefrence.  I would love to go back again in the fall though to be there for Christmas time.  So either fall or spring, I don't think you can have a bad time.


----------



## Joanna71985

OCMACMMonica said:


> ok its probably been answered already, but can CP's be hired in the entertainment dept? or do they strictly keep you in the attractions, food, stores, ODV, custodial? ooo and another question, when do you think would be the best session to go? fall or spring?
> 
> thanks!



Oh they most certainly can be. I was a character attendant, and had lots of CP friends as attendants and performers. Also, I have done both sessions (Spring 2005, and Fall Advantage 2006) and I have to say I prefer Fall. It's so nice being down in Disney for all the holidays.


----------



## khancock

OCMACMMonica said:


> ok its probably been answered already, but can CP's be hired in the entertainment dept?



Not to be a smartass, but usually very basic questions can be answered by visiting the official site rather than trying to search through 100's of message board posts.

http://www.wdwcollegeprogram.com/sap/its/mimes/zh_wdwcp/students/role_descr/entertainment.html


----------



## OCMACMMonica

well last time i check it wasn't an option...and i'd rather find out from people who've done it than the web site... they aren't always up to date with what is actually going on...


----------



## khancock

OCMACMMonica said:


> well last time i check it wasn't an option...and i'd rather find out from people who've done it than the web site... they aren't always up to date with what is actually going on...



I don't know when the last time you checked the site was, but Entertainment has been an option for the Spring, Spring Advantage, Fall, and Fall Advantage programs for years.  I'm not so sure about the quarter programs.  It hasn't been an option for Summer (mainly because SUmmer is rarely an option).

The site is updated about every month from what I can tell.  If you look at the entertainment page now, they even list out the cities where the auditions will be and say that the rest of the info will be up there later.

Like I said, I didn't want to come across as being short with you, but the official site will always provide the most up to date info.  With the number of people they have to hire, they can't afford to let it go.

disneyauditions.com is anopther place for audition info.


----------



## OCMACMMonica

yeah ok...


----------



## teh fish

the summer programs are limited to certain areas.


----------



## OCMACMMonica

ok another question...they don't have just a summer session now do they?


----------



## Andrusi

Hello, all!  I'm headed to Orlando on the 13th.  Quick-service food.  I've got some questions that I'm sure someone's asked before, but the thread is 91 pages long and I'm scared that if I start reading it I'll still be reading it _next_ August.

FIRST: What kind of furniture, if any, can I expect to find in the apartments?  In particular, will there be a desk for my computer, or do I need to bring my own?

SECOND: The Disney Look guidelines say I can wear a "business style" watch, and I have no idea what that means.  My watch is a mostly black Timex Ironman Triathlon, with a gray border around the face and a velcro strap.  Would that be allowed, or do I need to get a new watch to be able to know what time it is?

THIRD: This one's actually about work.  (Astounding!)  Will I probably just be working at one particular location, or will I move around?  And if I move around, will I be moving to places that are similar (i.e. working at Pecos Bill's one day and Electric Umbrella the next), places that are close together (like, moving from The Lunching Pad to Cosmic Ray's), or pretty much just wherever?


----------



## DisneyDarling89

Andrusi said:


> FIRST: What kind of furniture, if any, can I expect to find in the apartments?  In particular, will there be a desk for my computer, or do I need to bring my own?



*Bedroom *
Dresser w/ mirror 
Nightstand 
Twin beds 

*Dining Room *
Table w/ chairs 

*Living Room *
Couch 
Chair 
2 End tables 

*Additional Items Provided *
Shower Curtain 
2 Vanity wastebaskets

Hope that helps.


----------



## Joanna71985

OCMACMMonica said:


> ok another question...they don't have just a summer session now do they?



Yeah they do. But it is for alumni only, and just custodial and QSFB.



Andrusi said:


> Hello, all!  I'm headed to Orlando on the 13th.  Quick-service food.  I've got some questions that I'm sure someone's asked before, but the thread is 91 pages long and I'm scared that if I start reading it I'll still be reading it _next_ August.
> 
> FIRST: What kind of furniture, if any, can I expect to find in the apartments?  In particular, will there be a desk for my computer, or do I need to bring my own?
> 
> SECOND: The Disney Look guidelines say I can wear a "business style" watch, and I have no idea what that means.  My watch is a mostly black Timex Ironman Triathlon, with a gray border around the face and a velcro strap.  Would that be allowed, or do I need to get a new watch to be able to know what time it is?
> 
> THIRD: This one's actually about work.  (Astounding!)  Will I probably just be working at one particular location, or will I move around?  And if I move around, will I be moving to places that are similar (i.e. working at Pecos Bill's one day and Electric Umbrella the next), places that are close together (like, moving from The Lunching Pad to Cosmic Ray's), or pretty much just wherever?



1. I would suggest bringing something for a desk. There is a table in the living room, but I don't know how well that would work.

2. I think the watch would be fine.

3. It depends on location. Some have you moving around, and some have you staying in one location.


----------



## andie_mac

i was wondering if you can hang pictures and such on the walls in the apartments? also, if you can, is there a limit to how much you can hang?

does anyone have any pics of their apartments? i've seen the ones on the disney website but i wanted to see some lived in ones. thanks!


----------



## Joanna71985

andie_mac said:


> i was wondering if you can hang pictures and such on the walls in the apartments? also, if you can, is there a limit to how much you can hang?
> 
> does anyone have any pics of their apartments? i've seen the ones on the disney website but i wanted to see some lived in ones. thanks!



Yes, you can hang pictures on the walls. However, they recommend using bulletin boards (and whatever you do, do NOT use the gummy stuff). I do not currently have pictures, but I can take some of my apartment this weekend.


----------



## floaton

why is the sticky tacky stuff so terrible, does it take the paint off the walls or something... i suppose that wouldn't be to great


----------



## Joanna71985

floaton said:


> why is the sticky tacky stuff so terrible, does it take the paint off the walls or something... i suppose that wouldn't be to great



Yes it does.


----------



## disneychickforever

are we allowed to use thumb tacks in the walls then? 

I bought a lot of the putty stuff, always worked great on my walls, never took paint off....


----------



## Joanna71985

Yes, you can use thumb tacks.


----------



## EPCOTgrl1

you can use almost anything (except for glue) to put stuff on the walls. I used nails, screws, thumbtacks and tape while I was there.


----------



## disneychickforever

Wow I thought you couldn't have holes in the walls....


----------



## Ocean Girl

Hello! After reviewing all 92 pages of this thread (only took about 4 days!) it was neat to get to know most of you through the past couple of years worth of posts! I have a few more questions that I did not see though. In the beginning Teh Fish suggested to just come down and enjoy the surprise of it all, which I am really looking forward to! However, I am also a person that needs to know as much details as possible. Before I get started, let me introduce myself. My name is Jenniffer and I just turned 27 this past July. I will be graduating in December with a Travel & Tourism Management Degree , and will be applying for the Spring ’08 CP in September . I am a quiet, easy-going person, who loves to learn and interact with people on a positive basis (as much as possible). With that being said, here are some of the questions that I have had come up while reading this thread.

*Program/Role questions *

I realize the dates have not yet been posted on the website, but for those experienced with starting the Spring programs in the past, when did they typically begin? I am looking to get an idea of what to plan for timewise.
Various roles I am considering, does anyone have likes/dislikes of each: Custodial, Housekeeping, Vacation Planner, Operations (tickets).
Housekeeping-are you able to pick up extra hours in the park even though you work at the resorts? Or are you only able to pick up extra hours within the resorts?
Any secrets/tips to finding those extra hours?
Exploration classes, any insight about them? (books, costs)
What color shoes are most common? When you pick up shifts, do shoes matter? Any pictures of the shoes?
When you bring your lunch, where do you keep it? Do they give you lockers or?...
Anyone have a link to the bus schedules, Disney and public? Or able to send me to a picture of an old schedule of how the Disney busses run?
Would anyone be able to give me an example of a take home paycheck once rent and taxes are taken out? (Estimated of course)
How much are the haircuts that are offered on site?
Any additional information about housing for the PI Program, for those who are/or have done it?
*Personal questions *

I have found that I enjoy working independently or in small groups of people. Does anyone have recommendations as to what roles would be best for this personality type?
I am a girl who is tall and on the larger side, and was wondering if they have costumes in “woman” sizes? Particularly sizes 18-24 persay. Is this something I should worry about?
 I want to say thank you for reading my questions and would truly appreciate any answers you may be able to provide.  I am looking forward to this experience!


----------



## hnbaird

I don't leave for my CP until Sat, but I do know that costumes for women are available in sizes 4-26. Good luck to you!


----------



## Joanna71985

Ocean Girl said:


> Hello! After reviewing all 92 pages of this thread (only took about 4 days!) it was neat to get to know most of you through the past couple of years worth of posts! I have a few more questions that I did not see though. In the beginning Teh Fish suggested to just come down and enjoy the surprise of it all, which I am really looking forward to! However, I am also a person that needs to know as much details as possible. Before I get started, let me introduce myself. My name is Jenniffer and I just turned 27 this past July. I will be graduating in December with a Travel & Tourism Management Degree , and will be applying for the Spring 08 CP in September . I am a quiet, easy-going person, who loves to learn and interact with people on a positive basis (as much as possible). With that being said, here are some of the questions that I have had come up while reading this thread.
> 
> *Program/Role questions *
> 
> I realize the dates have not yet been posted on the website, but for those experienced with starting the Spring programs in the past, when did they typically begin? I am looking to get an idea of what to plan for timewise.
> Various roles I am considering, does anyone have likes/dislikes of each: Custodial, Housekeeping, Vacation Planner, Operations (tickets).
> Housekeeping-are you able to pick up extra hours in the park even though you work at the resorts? Or are you only able to pick up extra hours within the resorts?
> Any secrets/tips to finding those extra hours?
> Exploration classes, any insight about them? (books, costs)
> What color shoes are most common? When you pick up shifts, do shoes matter? Any pictures of the shoes?
> When you bring your lunch, where do you keep it? Do they give you lockers or?...
> Anyone have a link to the bus schedules, Disney and public? Or able to send me to a picture of an old schedule of how the Disney busses run?
> Would anyone be able to give me an example of a take home paycheck once rent and taxes are taken out? (Estimated of course)
> How much are the haircuts that are offered on site?
> Any additional information about housing for the PI Program, for those who are/or have done it?
> *Personal questions *
> 
> I have found that I enjoy working independently or in small groups of people. Does anyone have recommendations as to what roles would be best for this personality type?
> As I have gotten older, I have come to fear characters, people in costumes (i.e. Mickey, Princesses, etc.) I think this may be from watching many horror movies and fearing the unknown behind the mask. Anyway, does anyone else share this fear? How were you able to overcome it? Does working at Disney make it a little easier in your opinion?
> I am a girl who is tall and on the larger side, and was wondering if they have costumes in woman sizes? Particularly sizes 18-24 persay. Is this something I should worry about?
> As I come to an end of completing my first degree in my field of study, I have become increasingly worried about succeeding out in the real career part of life. For those who may relate to this, has doing the CP changed this worry and helped build confidence for what may lay ahead in your future?
> I want to say thank you for reading my questions and would truly appreciate any answers you may be able to provide.  I am looking forward to this experience!



Hi there. Let me see if I can answer:
1. The dates vary. For my spring CP, I started Jan 12. When my fall CP ended, it ended Jan 5.

2. The only roles I have done of the ones you listed is custodial. It is not bad at all. You get a lot of freedom and get to walk around.

3. Anyone is allowed to pick up extra hours in the parks, as long as they are untrained shifts.

4. It's not hard to do. You just go to the extra hours hotline on the Portal, and look up shifts.

5. Can't help you with the classes, as I have not taken any of them.

6. The most common shoe colors are black and white, though mostly brown types of shoes at AK. And yes, shoes are listed on the page for extra hours.

7. At your work location, you will be given a locker. Also, some break rooms will have fridges. I would highly suggest bringing lunches, as it can get expensive buying every day.

8. I can try to post a picture of the bus schedules. however, it is pretty basic. Some buses run once a hour (like the Walmart and Downtown Disney buses). Some run 2 times a hour (like the MGM and AK buses). And some run multiple times (like the Epcot and MK buses).


----------



## theblondebee

Ok, I have finally decided to apply for Fall 08, after putting it off for various reasons and I was wondering...... 

1. Are there any roles except for character preformer that are hard to get? I would like to be a character attendent. 
2. Also is it better to do the online presentation? 
3. I don't think my school has presentations could I go to another schools? 
4. Ofcourse it would be better to apply as soon as possible right? 
5. Are they all phone interveiws or do you ever get to do face to face interveiws?

I know its really soon but I am excited and like to know things in advance.
Oh and sorry for asking so many questions.


----------



## Joanna71985

theblondebee said:


> Ok, I have finally decided to apply for Fall 08, after putting it off for various reasons and I was wondering......
> 
> 1. Are there any roles except for character preformer that are hard to get? I would like to be a character attendent.
> 2. Also is it better to do the online presentation?
> 3. I don't think my school has presentations could I go to another schools?
> 4. Ofcourse it would be better to apply as soon as possible right?
> 5. Are they all phone interveiws or do you ever get to do face to face interveiws?
> 
> I know its really soon but I am excited and like to know things in advance.
> Oh and sorry for asking so many questions.



Hi there.

1. Roles that could be tricky to get are the ones that are most popular (for example, everyone requests operations). Character attendant is a lot of fun.

2. It doesn't matter. Both work just fine (and I have done both).

3. Yes you can

4. Oh definitely

5. Most of them now will be done over the phone (if not all).


----------



## andie_mac

i've got a couple questions:
1. do we get to keep our name badges after our program?
2. for those on the cp now, or anyone ever on it actually, is there a rubber sheet/rubber matress cover on the matress? i know that may seem like an odd question but i don't want previous cp funk on me ^_^


----------



## er3465

andie_mac said:


> i've got a couple questions:
> 1. do we get to keep our name badges after our program?
> 2. for those on the cp now, or anyone ever on it actually, is there a rubber sheet/rubber matress cover on the matress? i know that may seem like an odd question but i don't want previous cp funk on me ^_^



1. Yes
2. No, however mine seemed really new and had a washable surface so it could be easily cleaned.


----------



## andie_mac

yay for the name badge!!!


----------



## BornToPerform

Does anyone know if signing up for the fall vs. fall advantage makes a significant difference when auditioning for an entertainment role? I'd always planned on signing up for the advantage program, but I've also just been given the opportunity to direct a children's theatre program next summer. If I took the job, I wouldn't be able to start the CP until August. However, if not being around for the summer is really going to count against me at my audition, that might sway my decision towards going Advantage. Unfortunately, I have to give my answer about the camp job in just a couple of weeks, so I don't have time to wait until the CP auditions in the spring to see if they hire me. I'm sorry that I'm rambling. If anyone in entertainment or with friends in entertainment can shed some light on the situation, that would really help me out! Thanks!


----------



## Sleeping Beauty415

I am starting the CP on August 22nd.  I am starting to get anxious and really excited but I am also a little concerned.  I have a VERY strong preference for Chatham.  Can anyone who has done the program before tell me if I will be able to ask for it the day I get there?   I have already gotten notice about my roommate but haven't heard back from her yet.  Honestly I really don't care switching roommates as long as I get into Chatham.  Thanks!


----------



## er3465

Sleeping Beauty415 said:


> I am starting the CP on August 22nd.  I am starting to get anxious and really excited but I am also a little concerned.  I have a VERY strong preference for Chatham.  Can anyone who has done the program before tell me if I will be able to ask for it the day I get there?   I have already gotten notice about my roommate but haven't heard back from her yet.  Honestly I really don't care switching roommates as long as I get into Chatham.  Thanks!



Is August 22nd one of the first days for the fall, do you remember if there were dates before that?  If so then you have a better chance for getting Chatham.  My date was only the second one in so I was able to get into Chatham, and they had asked me where I wanted to be placed.  As for the roommates I don't know how easy it would be to switch, because when I was down there we got them then, and had to live with them for a month before even being considered to move.  Good luck, I hope you get Chatham its a really awsome place, but so is Florida in general!!!!!


----------



## mmmbop

I'm due to graduate in May of 2009. From reading previous posts, I see that one can apply the following "semester" (Fall 2009 in my case).


The hitch of it is, from what my career services department says, (and from friends' experience), is that companies looking to fill entry-level roles in my major do most of the hiring the year before. (Hiring for Fall 2009 would have conducted interviews/hired during Fall 2008).


Is there any way to perhaps interview for fall 2009 in fall 2008? I don't want to put all my eggs in one basket and just think, "I'll interview Spring 2009 to do a CP in Fall 2009", then end up not only without the CP, but also without a job due to thinking I'd do the CP.


Has this been done before, or should I just give up the thought of working in Disney? Or, you know, blow off the interviewers, go for Disney and if I don't get it...? Oh well?



I hope this made sense. TIA!!!


----------



## DisneyDarling89

I can't answer all your question but I do know for Fall 2009 you would interview in Spring 2009.


----------



## Evil Princess

Sleeping Beauty415 said:


> I am starting the CP on August 22nd.  I am starting to get anxious and really excited but I am also a little concerned.  I have a VERY strong preference for Chatham.  Can anyone who has done the program before tell me if I will be able to ask for it the day I get there?   I have already gotten notice about my roommate but haven't heard back from her yet.  Honestly I really don't care switching roommates as long as I get into Chatham.  Thanks!



My check in date was August 21st last year, and I EASILY got into Chatham. Just to let you know, if you're really worried, you can check in like an hour or so earlier than what your time says. I think mine said 8 or 9, and I got there an hour before and MANY people were checking in. Though honestly, it won't make much of a difference, that's an early check in and everyone I know who wanted Chatham got it.

(Good choice with the Chatham too, IMHO!)


----------



## Joanna71985

andie_mac said:


> i've got a couple questions:
> 1. do we get to keep our name badges after our program?
> 2. for those on the cp now, or anyone ever on it actually, is there a rubber sheet/rubber matress cover on the matress? i know that may seem like an odd question but i don't want previous cp funk on me ^_^



Yup, you sure can keep the nametag. I have 3 now, one from each CP.



Sleeping Beauty415 said:


> I am starting the CP on August 22nd.  I am starting to get anxious and really excited but I am also a little concerned.  I have a VERY strong preference for Chatham.  Can anyone who has done the program before tell me if I will be able to ask for it the day I get there?   I have already gotten notice about my roommate but haven't heard back from her yet.  Honestly I really don't care switching roommates as long as I get into Chatham.  Thanks!



Just get there as early as possible. I arrived each time around 8am, and each time got Chatham.



mmmbop said:


> I'm due to graduate in May of 2009. From reading previous posts, I see that one can apply the following "semester" (Fall 2009 in my case).
> 
> 
> The hitch of it is, from what my career services department says, (and from friends' experience), is that companies looking to fill entry-level roles in my major do most of the hiring the year before. (Hiring for Fall 2009 would have conducted interviews/hired during Fall 2008).
> 
> 
> Is there any way to perhaps interview for fall 2009 in fall 2008? I don't want to put all my eggs in one basket and just think, "I'll interview Spring 2009 to do a CP in Fall 2009", then end up not only without the CP, but also without a job due to thinking I'd do the CP.
> 
> 
> Has this been done before, or should I just give up the thought of working in Disney? Or, you know, blow off the interviewers, go for Disney and if I don't get it...? Oh well?
> 
> 
> 
> I hope this made sense. TIA!!!


 
Unfortunately the interviews are only done one semester before (for example, Fall 2009 would be done during Spring 2009).


----------



## Sleeping Beauty415

thanks for all the replies! i'm able to relax more hearing so many people say it is easy enough to get Chatham as long as I get there early, so that will be the plan.


----------



## LolaBunny

My daughter is wanting to work at Disney after high school.  Could you anyone tell me about the CareerStart program?


----------



## Evil Princess

LolaBunny said:


> My daughter is wanting to work at Disney after high school.  Could you anyone tell me about the CareerStart program?



CareerStart participants, when I was there, could only live at Vista and not Chatham. In my area they tended to have different hours than us, and different rules someitmes. 

If she can, I would wait a few years and do the CP. I don't know anything about your daughter, but I will say that Disney is VERY strict with underage drinking. Meaning, if she's in an apartment and alcohol just happens to be present, yet she 100% isn't drinking, she will most likely get terminated on the spot. Depending on the person, sometimes it's best to wait a couple of years.


----------



## mmmbop

Joanna71985 said:


> Unfortunately the interviews are only done one semester before (for example, Fall 2009 would be done during Spring 2009).



That just makes me all sorts of sad. Heh. My only worry is that I'd interview then be rejected, and it be too late to find a job around here. Oh well, here's hoping that something is figured out. Thanks for the answers!!


----------



## sandicinderelli

Evil Princess said:


> CareerStart participants, when I was there, could only live at Vista and not Chatham. In my area they tended to have different hours than us, and different rules someitmes.



In response, they now do allow Career Start students to live at Chatham.  I had one of my co-workers who was Career Start live right across the hall from my apt this past Spring.


----------



## Joanna71985

mmmbop said:


> That just makes me all sorts of sad. Heh. My only worry is that I'd interview then be rejected, and it be too late to find a job around here. Oh well, here's hoping that something is figured out. Thanks for the answers!!



Oh don't worry! Just about everyone I know who has applied has made it.


----------



## kaos928

Hey everyone  I'm new here and I finally got through all 93 pages! I've got a lot of helpful info and I am planning on applying for Spring 08, with my boyfriend, and I'm anxiously waiting for the application to become available. Any way, I am still considering my role choices...

My original thought was to be a character performer,  I love kids but my major concern in the heat and cumbersomeness (if thats a word) of the costumes. A friend of mine did this in, I think, Spring 2006 and had some problems. I guess she didn't work almost the whole last month of her program due to injuries from the costumes, particularly Pooh. I guess she had a lot of bruises. I know she's a pretty small girl but has anyone heard of a problem with this?? Is it true that you only work like 20 minutes out of an hour?

Has anyone or does anyone know someone who has done dancing in shows and or parades for their CP? I would love to talk to them about it.

I have heard a lot of great things about character attendant so I think I will be checking that one off. Kids without the hot heavy costumes  

I have recently been considering Lifeguarding. This is what my boyfriend wants to do. I think it would be great to be outside so much, and get free water park entry along with the regular parks. I am kinda worried about the responsibilities, I think I read recently that someone switched out because of an incident that wasn't even in their area. Just seems like a lot of pressure. I also read that your breaks a really eaten into by the rotation system they use.

Does anyone have any insights for me other than general role descriptions? Sorry this post was so long, I didn't mean it to be! LOL

TIA everyone


----------



## Joanna71985

kaos928 said:


> Hey everyone  I'm new here and I finally got through all 93 pages! I've got a lot of helpful info and I am planning on applying for Spring 08, with my boyfriend, and I'm anxiously waiting for the application to become available. Any way, I am still considering my role choices...
> 
> My original thought was to be a character performer,  I love kids but my major concern in the heat and cumbersomeness (if thats a word) of the costumes. A friend of mine did this in, I think, Spring 2006 and had some problems. I guess she didn't work almost the whole last month of her program due to injuries from the costumes, particularly Pooh. I guess she had a lot of bruises. I know she's a pretty small girl but has anyone heard of a problem with this?? Is it true that you only work like 20 minutes out of an hour?
> 
> Has anyone or does anyone know someone who has done dancing in shows and or parades for their CP? I would love to talk to them about it.
> 
> I have heard a lot of great things about character attendant so I think I will be checking that one off. Kids without the hot heavy costumes
> 
> I have recently been considering Lifeguarding. This is what my boyfriend wants to do. I think it would be great to be outside so much, and get free water park entry along with the regular parks. I am kinda worried about the responsibilities, I think I read recently that someone switched out because of an incident that wasn't even in their area. Just seems like a lot of pressure. I also read that your breaks a really eaten into by the rotation system they use.
> 
> Does anyone have any insights for me other than general role descriptions? Sorry this post was so long, I didn't mean it to be! LOL
> 
> TIA everyone



I can't help you with lifeguard unfortunately, as I have never done it. But for performer- some people have issues with certain characters. Some people don't have any issues with characters. It all depends on the person. As for times, it depends on the time of year and whether you are inside or outside. It can be up to 45 minutes on. And parades and shows require a whole different audition to be considered.


----------



## kaos928

I forget if someone answered this already... but do CPs live in the same buildings as PIs? I was looking at some of the internships of disneycareers.com so I am thinking about doing that but my boyfriend would be doing the CP. I think that the internship may count towards my undergraduate research at college of which I am required to take a full year of. And the ones that I want to do so far haven't required participation in the CP. So now I really can't decide! lol


----------



## Joanna71985

kaos928 said:


> I forget if someone answered this already... but do CPs live in the same buildings as PIs? I was looking at some of the internships of disneycareers.com so I am thinking about doing that but my boyfriend would be doing the CP. I think that the internship may count towards my undergraduate research at college of which I am required to take a full year of. And the ones that I want to do so far haven't required participation in the CP. So now I really can't decide! lol



Unfortunately CPs and PIs live in different complexes. In fact, not all PIs live in the apartment- some have to find their own housing.


----------



## kaos928

Joanna71985 said:


> Unfortunately CPs and PIs live in different complexes. In fact, not all PIs live in the apartment- some have to find their own housing.



And can CPs find their own apartments or do they have to live in either Chatham or Vista? If not I guess he could come stay over a few nights a week or something... oh and maybe I can find a 'dog friendly' apartment! Just thinking out loud here.


----------



## Joanna71985

kaos928 said:


> And can CPs find their own apartments or do they have to live in either Chatham or Vista? If not I guess he could come stay over a few nights a week or something... oh and maybe I can find a 'dog friendly' apartment! Just thinking out loud here.



Yes, CPs can stay elsewhere.


----------



## Traveliz

But don't CPs have to get some sort of permission to live in housing other than the Disney housing.

Liz


----------



## Joanna71985

Traveliz said:


> But don't CPs have to get some sort of permission to live in housing other than the Disney housing.
> 
> Liz



I believe so. I know people who have done it, but I have always stayed in Chatham for my CPs.


----------



## kaos928

OK thanks Joanna and Traveliz I guess I have a lot to think about


----------



## Joanna71985

kaos928 said:


> OK thanks Joanna and Traveliz I guess I have a lot to think about



No problem. Good luck!


----------



## disneyfreak487

I'm heading down to florida this week and I was wondering if anyone could help me out w/whats good for me to pack.


----------



## hopesethigh

Regarding the CP?

Make sure to check the CP website, they provide a list of things to pack.


----------



## TinkerbellLuvr7

Hi Everyone!!  I asked this question on the Spring '08 CP but I was just kinda getting an idea from everyone else (those who have already done the presentations) which is better to do the E-Presentation or the Live Presentation.  The issue that I have is that the one in Pittsburgh that I want to go to is a Wed afternoon and I'm student teaching in the fall so I would have to leave school early and I'm not really sure how that all works but is there an advantage of going to the Live one?  My roommate did the live one and gave them a resume and asked questions 

so how did you apply...E or Live???


----------



## Joanna71985

I posted on the other thread. But I did the live presentation my first CP, and did the E-Presentation my 2nd CP (had to so I could audition). I didn't really find any disadvantages. However, I would say live presentation if you could because the live presentation has a live recruiter and alumni there to talk to. Other then that I found them pretty much equal.


----------



## princess-smc

I am arriving for my CP on Sept. 5th & i'm planning on having my mom visit me around Thanksgiving. Would it be better work schedule-wise if she came during the beginning or the end of the Thanksgiving week or about the same? i.e. when is it busiest @ the parks during Thanksgiving?


----------



## Joanna71985

princess-smc said:


> I am arriving for my CP on Sept. 5th & i'm planning on having my mom visit me around Thanksgiving. Would it be better work schedule-wise if she came during the beginning or the end of the Thanksgiving week or about the same? i.e. when is it busiest @ the parks during Thanksgiving?



I would say it is less busy after Thanksgiving is over. That is a busy time period.


----------



## AladdinJay

Does anybody know how transfering to another apartment works?  Like, say I wanted to leave my current apartment and switch to a new one, how would I go about doing it?  I know paying $50 is involved.      About how long does it take?


----------



## Joanna71985

AladdinJay said:


> Does anybody know how transfering to another apartment works?  Like, say I wanted to leave my current apartment and switch to a new one, how would I go about doing it?  I know paying $50 is involved.      About how long does it take?



You go to the clubhouse. It depends on how long it takes for them to find one.


----------



## TinkerbellLuvr7

Oh No!!!  First road block in this whole CP thing!!  I went online to print out another copy of my application to change to date b/c I had the date of 10/31 but now I want to do the E and when i went to print it out, my info for Hobby Language and Skills is not listed and it was on the print-out on 8/22!!!!!   WHAT DO I DO!!!????  I can turn in the one I have printed and white-out the date but I do not know if it was sent to WDW w/the info not there

any advice?!


----------



## vamoose27

All you need to do is act like you are going to fill out the application again. However, when you put in your email & city twice and go to the next page all your information will already be filled out from what you already did. 

Then it will allow you to change most of the information. A few things like your social security number and presentation date can't be changed this way though.


All of my additional qualifications were missing as well, so people might want to check and see if their application has been messed up.


----------



## TinkerbellLuvr7

vamoose27 said:


> All you need to do is act like you are going to fill out the application again. However, when you put in your email & city twice and go to the next page all your information will already be filled out from what you already did.
> 
> Then it will allow you to change most of the information. A few things like your social security number and presentation date can't be changed this way though.
> 
> 
> All of my additional qualifications were missing as well, so people might want to check and see if there application has been messed up.


Thank you!!  I fixed it.  When it asked you if you have submitted an application, I clicked on the No because I havent, I was just fixing it, is that right or should I have said Yes since I fixed things and submitted it?  Oh well, its fixed thats the most important thing!


----------



## smiles4life

Hello~

So I had my interview today and I am really nervous about the role I will be assigned.  Listed in my prior jobs was a lot of experience in lifeguarding...and I did not check it in my role checklist...and my interviewer spent time trying to convince me that it would be perfect for me.  If I am assigned to be a lifeguard, how easy is it to change jobs once I am down in Disney?  I really want to learn something new...and do NOT want to lifeguard but feel as though I did not express this during interview.  Any comments or suggestions?


----------



## vamoose27

If you get assigned a role as a lifeguard i'd suggest calling and trying to get it changed before you accept the offer. I'd think you'd probably have a good chance of getting it changed since you didn't mark it on your role checklist.


----------



## TinkerbellLuvr7

i watched the E PRESENTATION  FINALLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  It was nice being able to watch the video w/o the loading/buffering screen every 5 seconds!!  I think it just made me even more excited about whats coming up!!  It said on the final screen I have to call mon-fri 8-6 so I guess I'll have to wait until Monday and hopefully get my interview for later in the week.  I'm so excited, I can't wait to get down there and meet everyone!!  Have a good day everyone, I'm off to take my 2nd praxis test, then i'm done!!  (unless i fail ah!)


----------



## pjstevens

My daughter just arrived at the college program.  There are some black out dates (from Christmas to New years).  Does this mean she won't be able to go to the parks those days at all if she isn't working?


----------



## TinkerbellLuvr7

well...i called and got my interview scheduled on Wed at 4:30 with Michelle.  Do the recuriters change it up at all? b/c I think my roomie who is down there now had Michelle too, that would be a small world wouldnt it?!


----------



## Joanna71985

pjstevens said:


> My daughter just arrived at the college program.  There are some black out dates (from Christmas to New years).  Does this mean she won't be able to go to the parks those days at all if she isn't working?



Yay, you both arrived! Does she know her area yet? As for the passes, I was always told on black out dates we weren't allowed to go to the parks (of course, I could be wrong, but I never did).


----------



## pjstevens

Joanna71985 said:


> Yay, you both arrived! Does she know her area yet? As for the passes, I was always told on black out dates we weren't allowed to go to the parks (of course, I could be wrong, but I never did).



Hi Joanna,

Aubre is working in Epcot at the Sunshine Seasons.  She starts training on Tuesday.  She is so excited and happy (and so am I).  Thanks for all your help and information over the past few months.


----------



## Joanna71985

pjstevens said:


> Hi Joanna,
> 
> Aubre is working in Epcot at the Sunshine Seasons.  She starts training on Tuesday.  She is so excited and happy (and so am I).  Thanks for all your help and information over the past few months.



You are very welcome.  And I love Sunshine Season's cheesecake. I get it every time I go.


----------



## Tedi Bara

Hey there I am a west coaster new to the board.  I am planning on doing the WDW CP program Spring Advantage Quarter in 2008.  I had my interview yesterday and all went well.  I have an entertainment audition on Oct. 5 and was wondering if anyone had been through this?


Is it hard?
Do they expect you to be a pro dancer?
I am interested in being an atmosphere character and I am right in the "key" height range being 5'0" tall.  Do they seperate the skilled dancers from us weaklings?

Any help would be great.

Thanks
-TB


----------



## Brad12

I also had my interview yesterday! I can't wait to hear back, hope I get in! I applied for the Spring Advantage '08 as well, my role choices were Hospitality, Vacation Planner and Attractions. Hopefully I will get Hospitality, she asked me a lot of questions similar to that role.


----------



## TinkerbellLuvr7

Welcome Brad and T.B.!!!  

I also had my interview yesterday with Michelle (who did you guys have?) and I gave her my options of BBB Hostess, Character Attendant, and Hospitality (which she told me is mainly for upperclassmen, hosp majors, and hotel experience) but she didn't ask me for another choice so I'm hoping i nailed the first two to get one of them!  The only question I was asked is if an upset/mad guest was looking for an item that they couldnt find, how would I get it to them/find it for them?  

T.B., my roommate did the dance audtion in the spring of this year and she is not into dance at all and did the dance for my suitemate who did character at WDWCP and she said the dance has def gotten harder since when she did it 2 years ago.  Needless to say my roommate did not get the character and is working hospitality now but if you have dance experience it helps.  You have a short amount of time to learn the dance.  I'm sure if others have done it they can explain it better.


----------



## Joanna71985

Tedi Bara said:


> Hey there I am a west coaster new to the board.  I am planning on doing the WDW CP program Spring Advantage Quarter in 2008.  I had my interview yesterday and all went well.  I have an entertainment audition on Oct. 5 and was wondering if anyone had been through this?
> 
> 
> Is it hard?
> Do they expect you to be a pro dancer?
> I am interested in being an atmosphere character and I am right in the "key" height range being 5'0" tall.  Do they seperate the skilled dancers from us weaklings?
> 
> Any help would be great.
> 
> Thanks
> -TB



Hey there. I have done the audition 4 times, so I will try to explain the process. When you first arrive you are given a number, and have your picture taken. Then it starts. The audition is 2 parts: animation and dance. The animation is basically charades and you act something out (for exampe, making a sandwich). The dance part is in counts of 4, and it goes from easy to harder. After that one of a few things may happen. They may call you back for a puppets part, you may get called back for another dance part (this is for people who live and breathe dancing, and is much harder then the audition dance part) or you may leave. I didn't get called back for anything myself. In my opinion, you don't have to be a dancer to get picked. I have friends who were performers who were not dancers. Just make everything big, and make sure to smile and look like you are having fun. I ended up not getting picked, and was a character attendant (which was a blast).


----------



## PB'sMOM

Hey guys I'm new to the college program. I've been thinking of going but not sure whats right for me. I want to do something I know I'll enjoy and not be put anywhere in the food. ekdfhadfhrio  I hate working food thats all I've really worked with since I was sixteen and now I'm almost 18...so as you can see I'm sick of it. My preference would be to be a character like Cinderella (i've been her for halloween 3 times) or Belle (hence because I'm a brunette and it's my nickname- Jessabelle-gotta love parents). I would also like to work at Animal Kingdom taking care of the animals or The Living Seas (Nemo Area) cause I'm working on becoming a zoologist for me carrer. Any suggestions on what I should try for and how to accomplish these rather tough goals of mine. Thanx and if i'm on here again it will be under my jskeleton169 or jskeleton69 account (i haven't been on it in so long I dont remeber the exact name) cuz this ones my mom . Anyways thanx again!!!


----------



## jskeleton169

Okay so it is jskeleton169 i thought i was right, so yeah if anyone can answer my question(s) above that'd be great thanx:


----------



## Joanna71985

PB'sMOM said:


> Hey guys I'm new to the college program. I've been thinking of going but not sure whats right for me. I want to do something I know I'll enjoy and not be put anywhere in the food. ekdfhadfhrio  I hate working food thats all I've really worked with since I was sixteen and now I'm almost 18...so as you can see I'm sick of it. My preference would be to be a character like Cinderella (i've been her for halloween 3 times) or Belle (hence because I'm a brunette and it's my nickname- Jessabelle-gotta love parents). I would also like to work at Animal Kingdom taking care of the animals or The Living Seas (Nemo Area) cause I'm working on becoming a zoologist for me carrer. Any suggestions on what I should try for and how to accomplish these rather tough goals of mine. Thanx and if i'm on here again it will be under my jskeleton169 or jskeleton69 account (i haven't been on it in so long I dont remeber the exact name) cuz this ones my mom . Anyways thanx again!!!



Well, to be a performer you need to attend a character audition. There is no guarantee about getting a face role. It is difficult to get. Also, there is no CP role for working with animals. In order to do those you would need to do a PI (professional internship).


----------



## jskeleton169

Joanna71985 said:


> Well, to be a performer you need to attend a character audition. There is no guarantee about getting a face role. It is difficult to get. Also, there is no CP role for working with animals. In order to do those you would need to do a PI (professional internship).



How do i find out if/when the character audition is??


----------



## Sehsun

jskeleton169 said:


> How do i find out if/when the character audition is??



If you go to wdwcollegeprogram.com, and then click on "Students" in the top green bar, you'll see a yellow column on the left.  Click on "Role Descriptions" then under "Select a Topic" (top right) click on "Entertainment."  Scroll down the page, and you'll see what cities the auditions will be in.  Currently the dates, times, and specific locations aren't up yet, but keep checking back as it gets closer to the end of the semester.


----------



## khancock

Sehsun said:


> If you go to wdwcollegeprogram.com, and then click on "Students" in the top green bar, you'll see a yellow column on the left.  Click on "Role Descriptions" then under "Select a Topic" (top right) click on "Entertainment."  Scroll down the page, and you'll see what cities the auditions will be in.  Currently the dates, times, and specific locations aren't up yet, but keep checking back as it gets closer to the end of the semester.



or you could go to http://disneycollegeprogram.com/entertainment


----------



## Sorahana

Hey I've watched the epresentation twice already, haven't done my interview yet b/c I have to see if my school will even give me credit for it (Penn State). I am supposed to talk to a counselor at school tmrw and see if we can get the program to work for me, wish me luck ^^.

I guess I should ask this question, what do you do about taking classes (so you don't fall behind and such) while you're down there? And what did you do about health insurance since I know some of us are under parent's insurance and they won't give you it unless you're a full time student?

Oh and if you want to do character attendant, do you have to do the audition for entertainment or not?


----------



## negation101

so yeah..... a couple of my friends have told me not to get termed... what does that mean?


----------



## Sehsun

negation101 said:


> so yeah..... a couple of my friends have told me not to get termed... what does that mean?



That means being terminated from the program (i.e., you have to end the college program).  They can terminate you for underage drinking, distributing alcohol to minors (if you are of legal age), sneaking people into your apartment complex who are not residents there, and basically doing stuff they tell you strictly not to do.


----------



## Sorahana

I'm happy, my counselor at school is going to get this program to count for 12 credits or so ;_; YAY! 

I have my interview tmrw, so nervous T3T!! 

Ah, I did have a question...I know they have cable hookups and such down there does that mean you'd have to supply your own tv if you want to watch tv in your apartment while you're down there? 

Besides one complex being "social/PARTY PARTY PARTY" and one not that so much, what is the difference between Vista and Chatham?


----------



## Evil Princess

Sorahana said:


> I'm happy, my counselor at school is going to get this program to count for 12 credits or so ;_; YAY!
> 
> I have my interview tmrw, so nervous T3T!!
> 
> Ah, I did have a question...I know they have cable hookups and such down there does that mean you'd have to supply your own tv if you want to watch tv in your apartment while you're down there?
> 
> Besides one complex being "social/PARTY PARTY PARTY" and one not that so much, what is the difference between Vista and Chatham?



Yes you need to bring your own tv. Same goes for computers, I'd suggest a router so everyone in the apartment can share a wireless signal.

Vista is a much older complex, Chatham is newer and tends to be nicer when it comes to the condition of the apartments and the overall look (at least, I think so).

Vista is located on 535 right next to Walgreens and Bennigans. Chatham is located in Little Lake Bryan, about a 5 minute drive depending on traffic lights. The Commons, an apartment complex where the International Program CM's are housed, is also in LLB. 

Vista has hot tubs, Chatham doesn't. 

Honestly, there is a difference in how loud the complexes are. I don't know if it's because people do their homework online in advance and discover that Vista is the more rowdy of the two and they pick accordingly, or if it's because since Chatham is newer, people are less inclined to trash the place. Either way, I never had problems sleeping in Chatham at night, no matter what time I went to bed.


----------



## Joanna71985

Unless you have someone in your apartment who plays the violin at all hours. Then it is slighty hard to fall asleep.


----------



## Sorahana

Evil Princess said:


> Yes you need to bring your own tv. Same goes for computers, I'd suggest a router so everyone in the apartment can share a wireless signal.
> 
> Vista is a much older complex, Chatham is newer and tends to be nicer when it comes to the condition of the apartments and the overall look (at least, I think so).
> 
> Vista is located on 535 right next to Walgreens and Bennigans. Chatham is located in Little Lake Bryan, about a 5 minute drive depending on traffic lights. The Commons, an apartment complex where the International Program CM's are housed, is also in LLB.
> 
> Vista has hot tubs, Chatham doesn't.
> 
> Honestly, there is a difference in how loud the complexes are. I don't know if it's because people do their homework online in advance and discover that Vista is the more rowdy of the two and they pick accordingly, or if it's because since Chatham is newer, people are less inclined to trash the place. Either way, I never had problems sleeping in Chatham at night, no matter what time I went to bed.



Hmm...I'm liking the location for Vista better b/c its near somewhere in case of emergencies (food,etc) but I'd prefer not to be in a "PARTY WHOO!!" area lol XD. 
I've just heard about underage drinking and stuff and don't want to end up getting in trouble because someone I'm with drinks and I don't (and prefer not to lol).

No offense to anyone btw ^^;. Chatham is more expensive then Vista as well isn't it? 

(INTERVIEW TODAY...AHHHH NERVOUSSSSS)


----------



## negation101

I just interviewed for my position and it sounds like I got attractions! She was asking me if I could remember long character spiels and if I wanted to work where I interact with guests all the time! I told her I attractions was my first choice and that I would love to do it! I am so excited!!! 

She said for me to fax the application, but the thing is is that I dont have a fax machine nearby...  is there an email address where I can e-mail it? she said I could do that as an alternative but she couldn't find the address. 

And to stay on topic, I think I would much rather live in Vista seeing as how it is closer to other things (supermarkets, etc) Whether or not I get caught up in the party scene is completely and soley up to me....


----------



## jeff318

negation101 said:


> She said for me to fax the application, but the thing is is that I dont have a fax machine nearby...  is there an email address where I can e-mail it? she said I could do that as an alternative but she couldn't find the address.



Here's what was in the email I received:


> If you would like to scan and email your documents, please use black and white, low-resolution (72 dpi) settings and create a jpg, gif, pdf or png document to send to us.  You can send the materials right back to this address wdw.college.recruiting@disney.com with the subject line E-Presentation Application & Role Checklist.


----------



## Sorahana

negation101 said:


> I just interviewed for my position and it sounds like I got attractions! She was asking me if I could remember long character spiels and if I wanted to work where I interact with guests all the time! I told her I attractions was my first choice and that I would love to do it! I am so excited!!!
> 
> She said for me to fax the application, but the thing is is that I dont have a fax machine nearby...  is there an email address where I can e-mail it? she said I could do that as an alternative but she couldn't find the address.
> 
> And to stay on topic, I think I would much rather live in Vista seeing as how it is closer to other things (supermarkets, etc) Whether or not I get caught up in the party scene is completely and soley up to me....



I interviewed today too and she asked me about Attractions (she said it would be a good job for me due to my major) but I dunno how I did otherwise...I think I sounded dumb -_- lol. I felt so dumb when asked a scenario question about what to do about a kid who was too short to ride a ride with his family ;_;. (I said to recommend a ride that they could all go on together..I know another choice I could have made but I didn't want to get too technical T.T ugh I am kicking myself for that) 

I faxed mine already, hurray? Lol. I want to know why we have to fax in the forms AND mail them in hehe. 

Good luck to everyone!!


----------



## TinkerbellLuvr7

hm that's weird b/c from my interview I have no idea what I will get.  She asked me what my history was with hair salons/make up/nails for BBB and asked me about history for character attendant but my question was based on if a guest was looking for something in particular how would I help them which doesn't really have anything to do with either, its more a general so I have no Idea what I'll get lol.


----------



## Sorahana

TinkerbellLuvr7 said:


> hm that's weird b/c from my interview I have no idea what I will get.  She asked me what my history was with hair salons/make up/nails for BBB and asked me about history for character attendant but my question was based on if a guest was looking for something in particular how would I help them which doesn't really have anything to do with either, its more a general so I have no Idea what I'll get lol.



Yea I have no clue either...I just told her "no" to Merchandise because I want to do a job that applies more to my major and she said Attractions probably does so I dunno. WAITING GAME GO ;_;.


----------



## negation101

Who knows? MAybe we both will get attractions! that would be cool!  

For that same question I answered that I would be nice and talk to her about her not being able to be able to go on the ride but possibly next year! And that she should come back sometime soon 'cause we would love to have her on the ride! 

I think im going to watch the E Presentation again... wow im a dork..


----------



## SamRoc

Joanna71985 said:


> Well, to be a performer you need to attend a character audition. There is no guarantee about getting a face role. It is difficult to get. Also, there is no CP role for working with animals. In order to do those you would need to do a PI (professional internship).



Just learning about the college program. My dd is a freshman with a major in Theatre Arts/Musical Theatre Minor. She said she is interested in auditioning for a face character role. Can you audition freshman year, or do you have to complete one year of college first? Thanks.


----------



## jeff318

SamRoc said:


> Just learning about the college program. My dd is a freshman with a major in Theatre Arts/Musical Theatre Minor. She said she is interested in auditioning for a face character role. Can you audition freshman year, or do you have to complete one year of college first? Thanks.



You just need one semester of college done.


----------



## SamRoc

jeff318 said:


> You just need one semester of college done.



Thank you! We are just now doing research for my dd. We talked about it and she would love to be able to do this in the future.


----------



## Sorahana

negation101 said:


> Who knows? MAybe we both will get attractions! that would be cool!
> 
> For that same question I answered that I would be nice and talk to her about her not being able to be able to go on the ride but possibly next year! And that she should come back sometime soon 'cause we would love to have her on the ride!
> 
> I think im going to watch the E Presentation again... wow im a dork..



Yea it would be cool lol XD. I WAS going to say that to the kid if that really hapened but I thought about making the kid cry saying that or something ^^; lol. 

The e-presentation is so addicting to watch  hehe.


----------



## Joanna71985

Good luck to everyone who applied.


----------



## ak714251

Hey guys, 

I just had my interview on Tuesday. I also want to do attractions. I'm graduating in December and plan on doing the Spring session. 

Can anyone give some serious pros and cons of the whole experience. I mean, disney makes it sound amazing, which I'm sure it is, but I sort of want hear some more from people whove already do the program, or maybe if you've hear from someone who has. 

Thanks!


----------



## Joanna71985

ak714251 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I just had my interview on Tuesday. I also want to do attractions. I'm graduating in December and plan on doing the Spring session.
> 
> Can anyone give some serious pros and cons of the whole experience. I mean, disney makes it sound amazing, which I'm sure it is, but I sort of want hear some more from people whove already do the program, or maybe if you've hear from someone who has.
> 
> Thanks!



I have done the CP 3 times. In my opinion, it is a great experience. You get to work for a great company, and Disney looks good on a resume. Plus you get to go into the parks for free. If I didn't have to go to class, I would add more. But I will add more later.


----------



## Sehsun

ak714251 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I just had my interview on Tuesday. I also want to do attractions. I'm graduating in December and plan on doing the Spring session.
> 
> Can anyone give some serious pros and cons of the whole experience. I mean, disney makes it sound amazing, which I'm sure it is, but I sort of want hear some more from people whove already do the program, or maybe if you've hear from someone who has.
> 
> Thanks!



It has been so neat to work for a company like Disney.  I am doing the CP right now, and it has been a pretty good experience.  There is also 

this thread

and

this thread

which will give you some insider information.

Hope it helps!!


----------



## jskeleton169

Can someone tell me exactly how and what i must do to audition for character because i refuse to be near food and since i cant work with animals till i get my degree i need help.  POR FAVOR!! Also will it help if I tell the interviewer that I've been to Disney World about 11 times???


----------



## Sehsun

jskeleton169 said:


> Can someone tell me exactly how and what i must do to audition for character because i refuse to be near food and since i cant work with animals till i get my degree i need help.  POR FAVOR!! Also will it help if I tell the interviewer that I've been to Disney World about 11 times???



Audition dates, times, and locations are now posted at www.disneycollegeprogram.com/entertainment!  You can attend any of the auditions you want.  Be sure to get there on time.  PM me if you have any other questions!

Hehe, I don't know if telling your interviewer that you've been to WDW numerous times will be advantageous for getting into the program, but that shows how much you love Disney.


----------



## alana is splashtrash

Hi everyone! My name's Alana, and I love WDW! Obviously, or else I wouldn't be here. Okay, my question...I've been hearing from a lot of people that they've already been accepted..I'm scared that when they finally get to me they'll already have enough people (my presentation at school isn't until October 17), I don't want this to happen! Can someone tell me how many people usually apply, and how many people usually get it? I just want to be reassured...thanks!

-Alana


----------



## Joanna71985

alana is splashtrash said:


> Hi everyone! My name's Alana, and I love WDW! Obviously, or else I wouldn't be here. Okay, my question...I've been hearing from a lot of people that they've already been accepted..I'm scared that when they finally get to me they'll already have enough people (my presentation at school isn't until October 17), I don't want this to happen! Can someone tell me how many people usually apply, and how many people usually get it? I just want to be reassured...thanks!
> 
> -Alana



Don't worry. My first CP the presentation was late, and I still was accepted.


----------



## TinkerbellLuvr7

I thought the same thing.  My college one wasn't until oct 31 and I even signed up for it when I filled out the application but I decided I didn't want to wait (and the campus is the same as online) so I decided to watch the E and when I scheduled my phone interview they said that was fine that I decided to switch.  I had my phone interview last Wed and got my letters yesterday (only took 8 days).  

W/my roomie, she applied late, did the dance audtion, didnt get that role, and was put in hospitality (her 2nd choice but they lost her paperwork or something so i dunno if they felt bad or what).  I think that they have so many spots open for each job and well, i guess they fill them in some special way lol.  so if you decide you don't want to wait, you can go ahead and watch the E and schedule ur phone interview.


----------



## TinkerbellLuvr7

~Question~

On the dates for the CP...like for example 1/7/08-5/16/08...does the last day (16th) mean the last day for work, or the day you have to move out or both?  or is your last day of work the day before and you move out on the last day?  

Help please, i hafta decide days lol.  

and the day you move in, do you have any type of training that day or do you just explore the parks with your roomies (i hear that you should spend that time w/your roomies, not w/family)  so if for example my brother would come w/me and fly home, would I be able to take him to the airport that night??


----------



## Sehsun

TinkerbellLuvr7 said:


> ~Question~
> 
> On the dates for the CP...like for example 1/7/08-5/16/08...does the last day (16th) mean the last day for work, or the day you have to move out or both?  or is your last day of work the day before and you move out on the last day?
> 
> Help please, i hafta decide days lol.
> 
> and the day you move in, do you have any type of training that day or do you just explore the parks with your roomies (i hear that you should spend that time w/your roomies, not w/family)  so if for example my brother would come w/me and fly home, would I be able to take him to the airport that night??



The last day of the program dates listed is the day that you would move out of your apartment.  For example, my dates are 8/13/07 - 1/4/08.  I think my last day of work is either January 2nd or 3rd, and I have to move out of my apartment on January 4th.

On the day you move in, you could get settled into your apartment, buy anything you need from either Wal-Mart or Publix (there are buses running continuously, so you could take the bus if you needed/wanted to), or just explore Orlando.  You would not be able to get into the parks for free until you have completed Traditions (usually two days after you move in).  However, you will be able to get on the buses and go places like DTD or explore the resorts (if you wanted to explore places on WDW property). 

Training for your role would start after Traditions.

And yes, if your brother drove down with you and needed to fly back, you would have time to drive him to the airport.


----------



## Joanna71985

TinkerbellLuvr7 said:


> ~Question~
> 
> On the dates for the CP...like for example 1/7/08-5/16/08...does the last day (16th) mean the last day for work, or the day you have to move out or both?  or is your last day of work the day before and you move out on the last day?
> 
> Help please, i hafta decide days lol.
> 
> and the day you move in, do you have any type of training that day or do you just explore the parks with your roomies (i hear that you should spend that time w/your roomies, not w/family)  so if for example my brother would come w/me and fly home, would I be able to take him to the airport that night??



The 16th would be the day you move out on. I have heard people can be scheduled to work that day, but most likely you work til the day before (if you even do).

On move-in day, it is just moving in (along with a housing meeting). You will not be able to get into the parks for free until you attend Traditions (which usually is on Day #3).


----------



## vamoose27

nevermind, i was beaten to responding


----------



## TinkerbellLuvr7

thanks!!  do you know what time you have to move out by??  sorry for all the questions but i just got my papers today that my mom brought me so I want to figure this all out this weekend to accept asap.  

so we basically figured it down to i'll drive down (after my car inspection says mom lol) and whoever goes with me will fly home and then fly down in may and drive back with me.  

is there anything special for move-out day b/c my one friend told me u have like a "graduation" or is that just for ppl that take classes which I'm not going to do 4 1/2 yrs of college (plus summers) the last thing I want to do is go to class lol.

oh and what do you wear for the Traditions?  It says something about professional attire, does that mean dress suit or like casual dress/polo shirt or skirt and nice top??


----------



## Joanna71985

TinkerbellLuvr7 said:


> thanks!!  do you know what time you have to move out by??  sorry for all the questions but i just got my papers today that my mom brought me so I want to figure this all out this weekend to accept asap.
> 
> so we basically figured it down to i'll drive down (after my car inspection says mom lol) and whoever goes with me will fly home and then fly down in may and drive back with me.
> 
> is there anything special for move-out day b/c my one friend told me u have like a "graduation" or is that just for ppl that take classes which I'm not going to do 4 1/2 yrs of college (plus summers) the last thing I want to do is go to class lol.
> 
> oh and what do you wear for the Traditions?  It says something about professional attire, does that mean dress suit or like casual dress/polo shirt or skirt and nice top??



Yes, you have to be out by 11am on check-out day.

Graduation is actually a few weeks before you move out. And it is for anyone currently on the CP.

For Traditions, a dress suit is fine. But so is a nice shirt and pants/skirt. Not sure about polo shirts.


----------



## Sorahana

alana is splashtrash said:


> Can someone tell me how many people usually apply, and how many people usually get it? I just want to be reassured...thanks!



I was wondering about that too. I'm so anxious about this T_T lol.


----------



## Joanna71985

Sorahana said:


> I was wondering about that too. I'm so anxious about this T_T lol.



Don't worry. It is very rare not to get accepted. As long as you meet the requirements, you should be fine.


----------



## Sorahana

Joanna71985 said:


> Don't worry. It is very rare not to get accepted. As long as you meet the requirements, you should be fine.



Aghhh I hope so, I was so nervous when I did my interview I'm scared I sounded dumb or something T3T. I hate the waiting game lol. 
Thanks for that though!

Oh! I did have a question...in reference to where the apartments are, where is the nearest food, etc. And where are the aprtments located in reference to the DisneyWorld resort ^^;?


----------



## TinkerbellLuvr7

thanks Joanna, your the best..they should pay you for all the answers you give!!!  I'll hafta look at my clothes to see what i should bring for this class thing lol.


----------



## Joanna71985

Sorahana said:


> Aghhh I hope so, I was so nervous when I did my interview I'm scared I sounded dumb or something T3T. I hate the waiting game lol.
> Thanks for that though!
> 
> Oh! I did have a question...in reference to where the apartments are, where is the nearest food, etc. And where are the aprtments located in reference to the DisneyWorld resort ^^;?



I know how you feel. I had to wait over a month and a half to find out that I was accepted for my 2nd CP.

For food, there is a Walgreens and Wendys by Vista. Chatham is within walking distance of a publix. Also, the buses go to a Walmart. Not sure about the distance from the resorts, but I would have to say no further then 30 minutes at the most (depending on which ones).



TinkerbellLuvr7 said:


> thanks Joanna, your the best..they should pay you for all the answers you give!!!  I'll hafta look at my clothes to see what i should bring for this class thing lol.



Aww, you are welcome.


----------



## Sorahana

Joanna71985 said:


> I know how you feel. I had to wait over a month and a half to find out that I was accepted for my 2nd CP.
> 
> For food, there is a Walgreens and Wendys by Vista. Chatham is within walking distance of a publix. Also, the buses go to a Walmart. Not sure about the distance from the resorts, but I would have to say no further then 30 minutes at the most (depending on which ones).
> 
> 
> 
> Aww, you are welcome.



Thanks =D! You are very helpful.


----------



## Joanna71985

Sorahana said:


> Thanks =D! You are very helpful.



You are welcome.


----------



## TinkerbellLuvr7

Joanna71985 said:


> I know how you feel. I had to wait over a month and a half to find out that I was accepted for my 2nd CP.
> 
> For food, there is a Walgreens and Wendys by Vista. Chatham is within walking distance of a publix. Also, the buses go to a Walmart. Not sure about the distance from the resorts, but I would have to say no further then 30 minutes at the most (depending on which ones).
> 
> 
> 
> Aww, you are welcome.


the apts are really that far from the WDW resorts??  I tried to explain it to my dad and he thought Vista was right by DTD??


----------



## Joanna71985

TinkerbellLuvr7 said:


> the apts are really that far from the WDW resorts??  I tried to explain it to my dad and he thought Vista was right by DTD??



DTD yes. It's probably no more then 10 minutes.


----------



## TinkerbellLuvr7

okay lol i even mapquested it and it said like less than .50 miles or something like that.  

What would should I do about the roommate situation?  I'm not going down with anyone.  Should I use the roommate selection thing or wait till I move-in and get the luck of the draw?  I'll be 22 so I'll be in the alcohol permitted apts


----------



## alana is splashtrash

God, I get all teary just from reading these posts..It's amazing how much I really want to work at Disney World. I'm confident that i'll get in..but not that confident. If you get Attractions, is there any way to pick which attraction you want to ride? Or drop a hint to the interviewer?


----------



## Joanna71985

TinkerbellLuvr7 said:


> okay lol i even mapquested it and it said like less than .50 miles or something like that.
> 
> What would should I do about the roommate situation?  I'm not going down with anyone.  Should I use the roommate selection thing or wait till I move-in and get the luck of the draw?  I'll be 22 so I'll be in the alcohol permitted apts



I have not done the roommate selection (it came out after my last CP) but when I do my last one I think I will just wing it again.



alana is splashtrash said:


> God, I get all teary just from reading these posts..It's amazing how much I really want to work at Disney World. I'm confident that i'll get in..but not that confident. If you get Attractions, is there any way to pick which attraction you want to ride? Or drop a hint to the interviewer?



You can request attractions and a specific attraction, but there is no guarantee that you would get attractions.


----------



## TinkerbellLuvr7

Joanna71985 said:


> I have not done the roommate selection (it came out after my last CP) but when I do my last one I think I will just wing it again.
> 
> 
> 
> You can request attractions and a specific attraction, but there is no guarantee that you would get attractions.


what do you mean by you will wing it?   Which is better?  I'm kinda confused on the whole room process cuz all my friends that went down went with someone they knew so they already knew who their roommate was and then waited till they got there to find out their apt.

all in all which is better?  I'll have a car (90% sure) so that should not be an issue.  Do they have tennis courts too?  I read raquetball, basketball, and pool, no tennis tho?  

(sorry joanna, you'll wanna kill me by jan, you prolly already do lol)


----------



## Sorahana

TinkerbellLuvr7 said:


> what do you mean by you will wing it?   Which is better?  I'm kinda confused on the whole room process cuz all my friends that went down went with someone they knew so they already knew who their roommate was and then waited till they got there to find out their apt.
> 
> all in all which is better?  I'll have a car (90% sure) so that should not be an issue.  Do they have tennis courts too?  I read raquetball, basketball, and pool, no tennis tho?
> 
> (sorry joanna, you'll wanna kill me by jan, you prolly already do lol)



I'm wondering about that too XD. I'm trying to get a friend of mine to go and I was wondering if she arrives the same time as me would we be able to room together?


----------



## TinkerbellLuvr7

Who out there has/is working as a BBBoutique Hostess???  My dad is concerned I won't work enough hours there to pay for rent since one store closes at like 6:30 the other at 8:30.  I tried to tell him they are also stores so we have to stock and stuff which I'm sure you do that after work.  I also told him that I can always pick up extra shifts around the area (although I really don't wanna do that lol.)  

But I will make enough to pay for rent plus have extra right????


----------



## sapilkin

Hey, does anyone know if you can change roles after you get there? I originally said that merchandise was my first choice but now I think I'd rather do attractions.


----------



## Brad12

I got my letter! I am in the Spring Advantage 2008 Hospitality role!!! I arrive Jan 21, 2008!!! Anyone else going on that date? we should arrive early and hangout!


----------



## Joanna71985

TinkerbellLuvr7 said:


> what do you mean by you will wing it?   Which is better?  I'm kinda confused on the whole room process cuz all my friends that went down went with someone they knew so they already knew who their roommate was and then waited till they got there to find out their apt.
> 
> all in all which is better?  I'll have a car (90% sure) so that should not be an issue.  Do they have tennis courts too?  I read raquetball, basketball, and pool, no tennis tho?
> 
> (sorry joanna, you'll wanna kill me by jan, you prolly already do lol)



Oh trust me, I would never want to kill anyone just for asking questions. This is why I became a campus rep. Besides, I asked a million questions myself before my first CP.

Now, what I meant was not using the roommate selection and just get a roomie at check-in, which is what I have done all 3 times (the selection thing came along after my CPs). I feel more comfortable doing that. Don't know why either. If you know someone that you want to room with, and you have the same dates, you can try to be put together at check-in. I did that my first CP, and we were put together. Of course, it might be better to do the roommate selection if you know someone you definitely want to room with. And yes, there is a tennis court (at Chatham at least).



Sorahana said:


> I'm wondering about that too XD. I'm trying to get a friend of mine to go and I was wondering if she arrives the same time as me would we be able to room together?



If you have a friend with the same dates as you, you would be allowed to room together.



TinkerbellLuvr7 said:


> Who out there has/is working as a BBBoutique Hostess???  My dad is concerned I won't work enough hours there to pay for rent since one store closes at like 6:30 the other at 8:30.  I tried to tell him they are also stores so we have to stock and stuff which I'm sure you do that after work.  I also told him that I can always pick up extra shifts around the area (although I really don't wanna do that lol.)
> 
> But I will make enough to pay for rent plus have extra right????



I have not done BBB, but you should have enough for rent. You are guaranteed hours, plus you can always get extra hours (I did, and they can be sooo much fun).



sapilkin said:


> Hey, does anyone know if you can change roles after you get there? I originally said that merchandise was my first choice but now I think I'd rather do attractions.



Unfortunately it is really not likely. I have known people to switch areas/roles due to medical reasons, but for anything else it is not common.



Brad12 said:


> I got my letter! I am in the Spring Advantage 2008 Hospitality role!!! I arrive Jan 21, 2008!!! Anyone else going on that date? we should arrive early and hangout!



Congrats!


----------



## Aurorajade16

Hey all! I'm new to the board (about to go to a campus presentation on the 25th!!!) and just had a couple quick questions for anyone willing to answer!

I think I really want to do character attendant as my preferred role - with operations and merchandise after- but I might go to the character performer audition later to see if I could get one of those roles as well. 

If I didn't get the performer role, do you just get your other choice(s) at roles?

If I would get the performer role and didn't want the one they gave me would I be guaranteed to get the other roles I requested so long as I had gotten into the CP? Also, after the audition, do they tell you which role you got (suit, parade, meet and greet etc.) or do they just say you will be a performer

Thank you!


----------



## Joanna71985

Aurorajade16 said:


> Hey all! I'm new to the board (about to go to a campus presentation on the 25th!!!) and just had a couple quick questions for anyone willing to answer!
> 
> I think I really want to do character attendant as my preferred role - with operations and merchandise after- but I might go to the character performer audition later to see if I could get one of those roles as well.
> 
> If I didn't get the performer role, do you just get your other choice(s) at roles?
> 
> If I would get the performer role and didn't want the one they gave me would I be guaranteed to get the other roles I requested so long as I had gotten into the CP? Also, after the audition, do they tell you which role you got (suit, parade, meet and greet etc.) or do they just say you will be a performer
> 
> Thank you!
> Thanks and



Hi and welcome. I will try to answer your questions.

1) If you went to an audition and didn't get performer, you would be given another role.

2) I am not sure how to answer this one. If you get accepted as a performer for the CP, that would be your role. However, I have known people down in FL, who were there as performers, who switched to attendants because of issues.

3) It would just say performer on the letter (unless you are also going to be friends with a princess, ect. I would imagine it would say that as well). You have to attend another audition to be considered for parades and shows.


----------



## WClancysbro

Hello All,

My name is Josh and I have applied for the Spring 2008 program and had my interview yesterday.  I am very hopeful to get an attraction operation role, I did inform my interviewer that I had good memorization skills due to being in theater for many years.  Do you think mentioning that to her would increase my chance of getting a speiling role?

I just finished getting though all of the previous 99 pages today after starting on only Thursday so I feel like in an odd TV-watching kind of way I've become familiar with most of you.  And Joanne, I find it well worth mentioning that you have been a tremendous help.  I'm kind of disney obsessed and coming from somebody who has done countless auditions before, I have never wanted anything more in my life than I have wanted to be a part of this program.

I'm super excited and I really hope I get accepted!

~Josh

P.S. I don't see my signature showing up.  Do I need a certain number of posts for it to show up?


----------



## PowerMonkey

hmmm... god, this is going to sound really really dumb... but i never even heard of the college progrm before... so what exactly is it? is it like a work study type thing? again, i know this is a really dumb question but im just curious lol


----------



## Sorahana

PowerMonkey said:


> hmmm... god, this is going to sound really really dumb... but i never even heard of the college progrm before... so what exactly is it? is it like a work study type thing? again, i know this is a really dumb question but im just curious lol



It's an internship program at Disney. 
http://www.wdwcollegeprogram.com


----------



## Joanna71985

WClancysbro said:


> Hello All,
> 
> My name is Josh and I have applied for the Spring 2008 program and had my interview yesterday.  I am very hopeful to get an attraction operation role, I did inform my interviewer that I had good memorization skills due to being in theater for many years.  Do you think mentioning that to her would increase my chance of getting a speiling role?
> 
> I just finished getting though all of the previous 99 pages today after starting on only Thursday so I feel like in an odd TV-watching kind of way I've become familiar with most of you.  And Joanne, I find it well worth mentioning that you have been a tremendous help.  I'm kind of disney obsessed and coming from somebody who has done countless auditions before, I have never wanted anything more in my life than I have wanted to be a part of this program.
> 
> I'm super excited and I really hope I get accepted!
> 
> ~Josh
> 
> P.S. I don't see my signature showing up.  Do I need a certain number of posts for it to show up?



Aww, thank you. I enjoy helping people, because people helped me with my questions.



PowerMonkey said:


> hmmm... god, this is going to sound really really dumb... but i never even heard of the college progrm before... so what exactly is it? is it like a work study type thing? again, i know this is a really dumb question but im just curious lol



The college program (CP) is a working internship with Walt Disney World.


----------



## PowerMonkey

ah i see, thanks!


----------



## Sorahana

Another question. Do you get an invite to audition, or would you just go to one?


----------



## Joanna71985

Sorahana said:


> Another question. Do you get an invite to audition, or would you just go to one?



I'm not positive. For the CP one I had mentioned it to my interviewer and received an email for it. However, I think it would probably be fine.


----------



## Sorahana

Joanna71985 said:


> I'm not positive. For the CP one I had mentioned it to my interviewer and received an email for it. However, I think it would probably be fine.



I mentioned her I was interested and she said what it would require and thats all she said about it. I haven't gotten anything, so I'm worried that means I didn't pass or something =/.
Then she told me where to send my stuff so they could start building my file and yea...I'm very anxious and it sucks T.T.


----------



## WClancysbro

Sorahana said:


> I mentioned her I was interested and she said what it would require and thats all she said about it. I haven't gotten anything, so I'm worried that means I didn't pass or something =/.
> Then she told me where to send my stuff so they could start building my file and yea...I'm very anxious and it sucks T.T.



How long ago did you have your interview?


----------



## Joanna71985

Sorahana said:


> I mentioned her I was interested and she said what it would require and thats all she said about it. I haven't gotten anything, so I'm worried that means I didn't pass or something =/.
> Then she told me where to send my stuff so they could start building my file and yea...I'm very anxious and it sucks T.T.



Don't worry, I'm sure it will be fine. My friend didn't get her email right away either, and she passed her audition.


----------



## WClancysbro

It was mentioned earlier in the thread that overnight visitors from other complexes are not permitted but they don't monitor when you're sleeping in your own complexes do they?  For example if I stayed the night at my neice's house they wouldn't care right?


----------



## Sehsun

Sorahana said:


> Another question. Do you get an invite to audition, or would you just go to one?



I let my interviewer know that character performer was my 1st choice of roles, and she told me that I would have to attend an audition (and I guess she wrote it down in her notes that I would be attending one).



WClancysbro said:


> It was mentioned earlier in the thread that overnight visitors from other complexes are not permitted but they don't monitor when you're sleeping in your own complexes do they?  For example if I stayed the night at my neice's house they wouldn't care right?



Nope, you would be fine.  I went home and stayed overnight and there was no problem with that.  In fact, if you wanted to stay at a Disney resort overnight with your family/friends, you could do that too!  As long as you make it to work on time.....


----------



## Sorahana

WClancysbro said:


> How long ago did you have your interview?



On Wednesday.



			
				Sehsun said:
			
		

> I let my interviewer know that character performer was my 1st choice of roles, and she told me that I would have to attend an audition (and I guess she wrote it down in her notes that I would be attending one).



The way it came out I had it as my last choice, maybe that's why T_T. It was supposed to be one of my top choices, oh well.


----------



## Sehsun

Sorahana said:


> The way it came out I had it as my last choice, maybe that's why T_T. It was supposed to be one of my top choices, oh well.



I think you should call the WDW recruiting office again, ask to speak with the person who interviewed you, and see if you are allowed to change your top choice.  

There is an audition in Pittsburgh on November 11th.  Since you interviewed this past Wednesday, hopefully you would be able to make this change.  You should go for your top choice!!


----------



## vamoose27

sapilkin said:


> Hey, does anyone know if you can change roles after you get there? I originally said that merchandise was my first choice but now I think I'd rather do attractions.



If you get merchandise and would rather do attractions, I would call before you accept your offer online. There's always some chance you could get it changed.


----------



## BackStage_pass

teh fish said:


> Hey guys, since a lot of posts are about the College Program, I thought maybe this would be a good place to keep everything in one place.  Ask questions, get answers, tell about your experiences, etc.
> 
> I was a CP from Jan. to August '05.  I was in operations at the Magic Kingdom doing the Haunted Mansion and switched to entertainment as a performer.



I was wondering about the the roles of Costuming and character attendant. any information or advice would be aprreciated. Also i was wondering what if my major doesn't really apply? My major is nursing and i need to find classes that will apply to my major.  Does anyone know if there are classes that apply or there are placements in the first aid at the parks?? thanks


----------



## Joanna71985

BackStage_pass said:


> I was wondering about the the roles of Costuming and character attendant. any information or advice would be aprreciated. Also i was wondering what if my major doesn't really apply? My major is nursing and i need to find classes that will apply to my major.  Does anyone know if there are classes that apply or there are placements in the first aid at the parks?? thanks



I have done (and still am) character attendant. It is a lot of fun. I loved getting to work in all 4 parks. If you have any questions, I can try to answer them for you.

As for majors, my major is recreation and tourism (and I want to do entertainment FT) so they really don't go together. Unfortunately I don't know too much about the classes.


----------



## WClancysbro

BackStage_pass said:


> I was wondering about the the roles of Costuming and character attendant. any information or advice would be aprreciated. Also i was wondering what if my major doesn't really apply? My major is nursing and i need to find classes that will apply to my major.  Does anyone know if there are classes that apply or there are placements in the first aid at the parks?? thanks



Looking at the class list I don't see many classes that line up with your major (except for maybe a PI but that would have to be after you graduate).  However you can also talk to your academic advisor about possible online classes, I know somebody who got like 11 credits for their major by doing online classes.


----------



## ak714251

Does anyone have any idea as to dates for spring '08. 

Do you you guys think its possible to start a cp in early Jan and end in early May? Or are most of the dates end of Jan to early Jun?


----------



## BackStage_pass

Joanna71985 said:


> I have done (and still am) character attendant. It is a lot of fun. I loved getting to work in all 4 parks. If you have any questions, I can try to answer them for you.
> 
> As for majors, my major is recreation and tourism (and I want to do entertainment FT) so they really don't go together. Unfortunately I don't know too much about the classes.


Hi

Thanks for the response Johanna. Is being an Character attendant fun? Did you have any prior experience that was a plus for the job. Also do you know anything about costuming. I have had experience working behind stage with musicals doing dressing/costumes. What kind of questions did they ask in the interview? thanks alot!


----------



## BackStage_pass

WClancysbro said:


> Looking at the class list I don't see many classes that line up with your major (except for maybe a PI but that would have to be after you graduate).  However you can also talk to your academic advisor about possible online classes, I know somebody who got like 11 credits for their major by doing online classes.


Hey 

I am going to talk to my advisor tomorrow, hopefully i can get some online classes, i never thought of that!! I really hope I can get classes that will count for my major..or else i'm not sure if i can do the program! thanks again for the help


----------



## luvthephunk

BackStage_pass said:


> Hi
> 
> Thanks for the response Johanna. Is being an Character attendant fun? Did you have any prior experience that was a plus for the job. Also do you know anything about costuming. I have had experience working behind stage with musicals doing dressing/costumes. What kind of questions did they ask in the interview? thanks alot!



I wanted to chime in here and mention that I'm a character attendant too, and personally I love every moment of it.  My major is Public Relations, and while it may sound like it can be related, it's not really.  Like every job, being an attendant has it's stressful times when you are juggling multiple characters/lines and answering a million questions, but even that is fun.

About what questions they asked in the interview, I can't be much help in this respect.  Perhaps Johanna can.  I was originally hired into Operations and I spent my first CP working at the Tomorrowland Indy Speedway and then transferred into entertainment as a character attendant.


----------



## Joanna71985

BackStage_pass said:


> Hi
> 
> Thanks for the response Johanna. Is being an Character attendant fun? Did you have any prior experience that was a plus for the job. Also do you know anything about costuming. I have had experience working behind stage with musicals doing dressing/costumes. What kind of questions did they ask in the interview? thanks alot!



No problem. Character attendant was a lot of fun. I actually had never done anything like that before the CP. But training is easy, so it is quick to pick up. As for questions, I actually had performer for my first choice so the questions went to that.


----------



## TinkerbellLuvr7

ak714251 said:


> Does anyone have any idea as to dates for spring '08.
> 
> Do you you guys think its possible to start a cp in early Jan and end in early May? Or are most of the dates end of Jan to early Jun?


Hi!!  I hear the dates change from time to time but I did mine today and I was offered 1/7-5/16, 1/9-5/16, 1/16-5/23, and 1/23-6/6.  I picked 1/7-5/16.  It worked out the best for us because my dad is driving down with me and flying home so we have all weekend to drive down from PA and then he will fly home monday afternoon after I get moved in.  Coming home all the dates are on a Friday so whoever is driving home with me will fly in Friday and we will have the whole weekend to drive home.  Work-wise, it was better for a monday move-in rather than wed like all the other dates.   

Good Luck if you applied/are going to apply!!


----------



## Sorahana

This is random and has probably been asked a bunch of times. If they ask you a question about a certain job (for instance I was asked about Attractions and told it would probably be good since I wanted a position that goes with my major), what exactly does that mean? I'm guessing nothing lol.


----------



## ak714251

TinkerbellLuvr7 said:


> I hear the dates change from time to time but I did mine today and I was offered 1/7-5/16, 1/9-5/16, 1/16-5/23, and 1/23-6/6.
> 
> 
> Good Luck if you applied/are going to apply!!



Thanks Tinkerbell!! I did apply and had my interview this past Tuesday... after reading almost all the posts on this thread this weekend I'm so stoked. I hope the letter comes soon!

I applied for attractions and really pushed for either the great movie ride or the jungle cruise.

I know that some of you mentioned HM was the most requested ride, does anyone have any idea as to the top 5 most desired/requested rides to work?


----------



## Joanna71985

Sorahana said:


> This is random and has probably been asked a bunch of times. If they ask you a question about a certain job (for instance I was asked about Attractions and told it would probably be good since I wanted a position that goes with my major), what exactly does that mean? I'm guessing nothing lol.



It could. For my last CP the questions pertained to character performer and I got character attendant (I didn't pass my audition).



ak714251 said:


> Thanks Tinkerbell!! I did apply and had my interview this past Tuesday... after reading almost all the posts on this thread this weekend I'm so stoked. I hope the letter comes soon!
> 
> I applied for attractions and really pushed for either the great movie ride or the jungle cruise.
> 
> I know that some of you mentioned HM was the most requested ride, does anyone have any idea as to the top 5 most desired/requested rides to work?



HM and TOT are 2 of them.


----------



## TinkerbellLuvr7

Joanna, I know that you have never worked BBB but for some reason if I would not get many hours, would I be able to pick up extra shifts in attractions (i have experience in rides from the amusement parks at home)..how does all that work...costume too??


----------



## Joanna71985

TinkerbellLuvr7 said:


> Joanna, I know that you have never worked BBB but for some reason if I would not get many hours, would I be able to pick up extra shifts in attractions (i have experience in rides from the amusement parks at home)..how does all that work...costume too??



Sure. As long as the shifts don't have special training required, you can pick them up on the Portal. My favorite ones to pick up are PAC shifts (Parade Audience Control). You get to work the parades working the guests, and are a lot of fun.


----------



## TinkerbellLuvr7

Joanna71985 said:


> Sure. As long as the shifts don't have special training required, you can pick them up on the Portal. My favorite ones to pick up are PAC shifts (Parade Audience Control). You get to work the parades working the guests, and are a lot of fun.


as always, thanks


----------



## Joanna71985

TinkerbellLuvr7 said:


> as always, thanks



You are welcome.


----------



## WClancysbro

Joanna you mention picking up the addition PAC shidts, what other untrained additional shifts are there to pick up?


----------



## ticket19

Hey guys. I did my interview on friday and am waiting to hear the results. However, I keep reading about people having to send in more forms and stuff after their interview that their interviewer told them they needed. Is this a sign that i wasn't selected, because my interviewer didn't say anything about needing more forms from me. Just wondering. Thanks!


----------



## Joanna71985

WClancysbro said:


> Joanna you mention picking up the addition PAC shidts, what other untrained additional shifts are there to pick up?



Off the top of my head, I can think of wristbands (handing out the wristbands for EMH), some greeter positions for operations (the people who stand at the front of the ride), and I believe QSFB has some. I really need to check. Also, sometimes there are special events that are put on. There was one when they did the First Family in the park for YOAMD. They had 5,000 spots available. It was awsome!


----------



## ak714251

is there a place that already has a list, or can we start one, of abbreviations?


----------



## Sehsun

ak714251 said:


> is there a place that already has a list, or can we start one, of abbreviations?



This might help a little bit.  Or, if there are any specific abbreviations you want to know, feel free to ask.


----------



## BackStage_pass

Joanna71985 said:


> No problem. Character attendant was a lot of fun. I actually had never done anything like that before the CP. But training is easy, so it is quick to pick up. As for questions, I actually had performer for my first choice so the questions went to that.



I was wondering..If I am applying now and will go to a presentation in October then sign up for an interview, if i do get hired when does the program start. is it for this coming january??


----------



## Sehsun

BackStage_pass said:


> I was wondering..If I am applying now and will go to a presentation in October then sign up for an interview, if i do get hired when does the program start. is it for this coming january??



Yes.  It goes from January 2008 till the summer of 2008.


----------



## BackStage_pass

Sehsun said:


> Yes.  It goes from January 2008 till the summer of 2008.



So i just talked to my freshman advisor and she said that i couldn't do it for the second semester of my freshman year because..it just wouldn't work out. Idk should i still go to the presentation and schedule and interview if i plan on doing it in the future..like next fall or next spring? are there summer programs offered...even if there are not classes involved are there summer programs just to work at disney?

Thanks, 
Christine


----------



## Sehsun

BackStage_pass said:


> So i just talked to my freshman advisor and she said that i couldn't do it for the second semester of my freshman year because..it just wouldn't work out. Idk should i still go to the presentation and schedule and interview if i plan on doing it in the future..like next fall or next spring? are there summer programs offered...even if there are not classes involved are there summer programs just to work at disney?
> 
> Thanks,
> Christine



Hi Christine,
Hmm, you should be able to participate.  According to the Disney CP website, as long as you have completed one semester of college, you are eligible for the program. 

Currently they are only taking applications for spring/spring advantage.  If you wanted to apply for fall 2008, you would interview in spring 2008.  If you wanted to apply for spring 2009, you would interview in fall 2008 (hope that wasn't too confusing).

They did have a summer program for alumni only in 2006, but they didn't do it this past summer.


----------



## Sorahana

ticket19 said:


> Hey guys. I did my interview on friday and am waiting to hear the results. However, I keep reading about people having to send in more forms and stuff after their interview that their interviewer told them they needed. Is this a sign that i wasn't selected, because my interviewer didn't say anything about needing more forms from me. Just wondering. Thanks!



I know you have to fax or scan in your application/role checklist and mail it in the mail to them. Other then that I don't know what other forms they would have asked for.


----------



## BackStage_pass

Sehsun said:


> Hi Christine,
> Hmm, you should be able to participate.  According to the Disney CP website, as long as you have completed one semester of college, you are eligible for the program.
> 
> Currently they are only taking applications for spring/spring advantage.  If you wanted to apply for fall 2008, you would interview in spring 2008.  If you wanted to apply for spring 2009, you would interview in fall 2008 (hope that wasn't too confusing).
> 
> They did have a summer program for alumni only in 2006, but they didn't do it this past summer.



Yea i am able to apply, but my (stupid) freshman advisor won't let me because she doesn't think it's a good idea to miss my second semester of my freshman year..she said to think about for the future...and we still haven't talked about the courses that would apply if I were to do it. So i'm kinda bummed that i can't do it this year but i will wait and do it try again next fall..or next spring..so who knows.. THanks for all your help


----------



## cam-89

Hey all, I just got back from a 10-day long vacation at DW, and I've really got the bug to work there.  I have a few questions. 

When can I do my interview for the Spring 2008 program? Who can I contact?

Also, I don't do very well standing in the sun for long periods of time. I'd be better off working indoors or in a well shaded area. If I were to mention that in my interview, would it have any effect on whether or not I get accepted? Thanks.


----------



## Joanna71985

BackStage_pass said:


> I was wondering..If I am applying now and will go to a presentation in October then sign up for an interview, if i do get hired when does the program start. is it for this coming january??



It would be for Jan through either May/June or August.



BackStage_pass said:


> So i just talked to my freshman advisor and she said that i couldn't do it for the second semester of my freshman year because..it just wouldn't work out. Idk should i still go to the presentation and schedule and interview if i plan on doing it in the future..like next fall or next spring? are there summer programs offered...even if there are not classes involved are there summer programs just to work at disney?
> 
> Thanks,
> Christine



The summer program used to be a regular program til it was changed to alumni only. They did do it for first-time CPs in 2006, but didn't do it last summer.



Sehsun said:


> Hi Christine,
> Hmm, you should be able to participate.  According to the Disney CP website, as long as you have completed one semester of college, you are eligible for the program.
> 
> Currently they are only taking applications for spring/spring advantage.  If you wanted to apply for fall 2008, you would interview in spring 2008.  If you wanted to apply for spring 2009, you would interview in fall 2008 (hope that wasn't too confusing).
> 
> They did have a summer program for alumni only in 2006, but they didn't do it this past summer.



Actually they did. But it wasn't posted. And it was only custodial/qsfb.



cam-89 said:


> Hey all, I just got back from a 10-day long vacation at DW, and I've really got the bug to work there.  I have a few questions.
> 
> When can I do my interview for the Spring 2008 program? Who can I contact?
> 
> Also, I don't do very well standing in the sun for long periods of time. I'd be better off working indoors or in a well shaded area. If I were to mention that in my interview, would it have any effect on whether or not I get accepted? Thanks.



Go to www.wdwcollegeprogram.com. There you can look for presentations at the school to attend one, or you can watch the E-Presentation online. Then you would call for an interview. And yes, they would take that into account. My roomie couldn't be out in the heat, and she worked at the GF in qsfb.


----------



## WClancysbro

cam-89 said:


> Hey all, I just got back from a 10-day long vacation at DW, and I've really got the bug to work there.  I have a few questions.
> 
> When can I do my interview for the Spring 2008 program? Who can I contact?
> 
> Also, I don't do very well standing in the sun for long periods of time. I'd be better off working indoors or in a well shaded area. If I were to mention that in my interview, would it have any effect on whether or not I get accepted? Thanks.



As long as you mention the sun thing to your interviewer they should be able to tell you what your options would be, however from what I've read and heard the interviewers can be very understanding as long as you mention it to them.

Regarding when you can interview they are currently doing presentations in schools across the nation.  If a presentation is not scheduled to come to your school you can always watch the e-presentation at disneycollegeprogram.com and then schedule a phone interview after.


----------



## Ocean Girl

BackStage_pass said:


> Yea i am able to apply, but my (stupid) freshman advisor won't let me because she doesn't think it's a good idea to miss my second semester of my freshman year..she said to think about for the future...and we still haven't talked about the courses that would apply if I were to do it. So i'm kinda bummed that i can't do it this year but i will wait and do it try again next fall..or next spring..so who knows.. THanks for all your help



I am a firm believer that you are the creator of your future. If you want to do the CP in your second semester it is up to you, not the advisor (they are only there to "advise" not to tell you what to do. However, I am not certain of the level of impact the school may have on you actually getting in. If this is something you truly want to do, there is no reason why you couldn't do the CP and come back, then go again. Ask Joanna  She has done it 3 times now. All it does is set you back on your graduation. (I think)


----------



## sulleyfan

I'm talking to my adviser and the head of my dept about doing CP in Fall of 08 and trying to get credit for it and had a quick question that hopefully someone will know here ...if you do one of the advantage programs, can you take more than one of the collegiate classes, like the Hospitality Management, HR, etc?  Thanks!


----------



## cam-89

I hope this isn't a dumb question, but how do I schedule a phone interview? Can I do it online? You'll have to forgive me, I've been looking into doing the WDW college program for a year now and have been to two presentations, but I kind of put it on the back burner for a while so I forgot a lot of details.


----------



## Sehsun

Joanna71985 said:


> Actually they did. But it wasn't posted. And it was only custodial/qsfb.



Oops, that's right - because YOU did it this past summer!


----------



## Joanna71985

cam-89 said:


> I hope this isn't a dumb question, but how do I schedule a phone interview? Can I do it online? You'll have to forgive me, I've been looking into doing the WDW college program for a year now and have been to two presentations, but I kind of put it on the back burner for a while so I forgot a lot of details.



Well, if you go to a live presentation it gets taken care of there. But if you do the online presentation it will tell you what to do after you watch.


----------



## Joanna71985

Sehsun said:


> Oops, that's right - because YOU did it this past summer!



Yup!


----------



## TinkerbellLuvr7

Help??!!!

Okay here's the situation.  I'm driving down from PA w/my dad for the CP, we are leaving friday and hes flying home on Monday.  I emailed my recruiter and she said we have a meeting thats from 1230-2:30 and if you don't get moved in before you leave at 11:30 then you do it when you get back.  Here's the issue.  My dad would like me to take him to the airport for his flight but it can't be an afternoon flight due to the meeting.  His main purpose for going down with me is to help me drive and move some stuff in.  

So what should I do?  He didn't want me to have a Wed move-in date bc of missing work so what should I do?  See if he would like to take a nite flight or leave the next morning?  Any advice?  What time are all the meetings done on move-in day??


----------



## nonomad

So I don't know if this has been answered already but this thread is super long...I was wondering if Disney has a policy on calling in sick. I've never called in sick when I wasn't actually sick (or had an infection from bones left in my cheek from wisdom tooth surgery and I couldn't really talk) and I would never call in if I actually wasn't. I rarely get sick but I was wondering if they require doctor's notes for sick days. Getting a doctor's note sucks for me because I have bad health insurance so my copay is really high. Thanks


----------



## Sehsun

TinkerbellLuvr7 said:


> Help??!!!
> 
> Okay here's the situation.  I'm driving down from PA w/my dad for the CP, we are leaving friday and he's flying home on Monday.  I emailed my recruiter and she said we have a meeting thats from 1230-2:30 and if you don't get moved in before you leave at 11:30 then you do it when you get back.  Here's the issue.  My dad would like me to take him to the airport for his flight but it can't be an afternoon flight due to the meeting.  His main purpose for going down with me is to help me drive and move some stuff in.
> 
> So what should I do?  He didn't want me to have a Wed move-in date bc of missing work so what should I do?  See if he would like to take a nite flight or leave the next morning?  Any advice?  What time are all the meetings done on move-in day??



To be on the safe side, it would be good if you booked a morning flight for your dad for the following Tuesday morning.  I had my first day housing meeting at 12:00, and it lasted till about 2:00.  If you check in later in the morning, then you will probably have the late afternoon housing meeting.  I'm not sure what time that starts though, but it should last 2 hours as well.


----------



## TinkerbellLuvr7

Sehsun said:


> To be on the safe side, it would be good if you booked a morning flight for your dad for the following Tuesday morning.  I had my first day housing meeting at 12:00, and it lasted till about 2:00.  If you check in later in the morning, then you will probably have the late afternoon housing meeting.  I'm not sure what time that starts though, but it should last 2 hours as well.


ya, i dont really know what to do, we plan on checking in as early as possible but i have a feeling he may be taking an early flight out the day of check-in.  I guess this is something we will have to talk about over the weekend.  I know he does not want to miss a lot of work so I dunno?  If I get him an early tues morning flight would I be able to take him to the airport then??


----------



## Sorahana

Thought I'd ask this too, what kind of reasons would they NOT accept people? 
(Since it was said it happens rarely) but when it does, what are the usual reasons?


----------



## Sehsun

TinkerbellLuvr7 said:


> ya, i don't really know what to do, we plan on checking in as early as possible but i have a feeling he may be taking an early flight out the day of check-in.  I guess this is something we will have to talk about over the weekend.  I know he does not want to miss a lot of work so I dunno?  If I get him an early tues morning flight would I be able to take him to the airport then??



If you plan on being at check-in very early, then you would have the first housing meeting, which would be over around 2:00.  So it _might_ be possible to book a late afternoon/evening flight that day (after the housing meeting), but you should plan for possible delays, just in case.

If you got him an early Tuesday morning flight, you might be able to take him to the airport.  It would depend on how early the flight is because Day 2 of check-in starts at 8:30 AM.



Sorahana said:


> Thought I'd ask this too, what kind of reasons would they NOT accept people?
> (Since it was said it happens rarely) but when it does, what are the usual reasons?



1) Sounding very unenthusiastic about working for Disney.
2) Having a criminal record (I think?).


----------



## Sorahana

Sehsun said:


> I
> 1) Sounding very unenthusiastic about working for Disney.
> 2) Having a criminal record (I think?).



Ok thanks. I was nervous during the interview, so I'm worried how I sounded. I didn't sound uninterested or bored with it or anything, I was just really nervous, and I talked about how Disney was my dream job and how energetic I am. But ugh I wish I wasn't so nervous T_T. I wanted to be all excited like, but the fact my phone had issues before the interview didn't help.  Sorry folks for all these questions, I'm just really anxious ^_^;;.


----------



## Joanna71985

nonomad said:


> So I don't know if this has been answered already but this thread is super long...I was wondering if Disney has a policy on calling in sick. I've never called in sick when I wasn't actually sick (or had an infection from bones left in my cheek from wisdom tooth surgery and I couldn't really talk) and I would never call in if I actually wasn't. I rarely get sick but I was wondering if they require doctor's notes for sick days. Getting a doctor's note sucks for me because I have bad health insurance so my copay is really high. Thanks



Yes. Each time you call in it is one point. Then 3 points= 1 repremand. After 4 reps (I think) you get terminated.


----------



## nonomad

Well that sounds reasonable.

I wonder if I came in sick if they would make me go home especially since I will probably work with food. Would that count against me?


----------



## Joanna71985

nonomad said:


> Well that sounds reasonable.
> 
> I wonder if I came in sick if they would make me go home especially since I will probably work with food. Would that count against me?



No, if you get sent home it won't count against you.


----------



## Aurorajade16

Hey guys! I just had my interview today. Since the presentation I went to was so small, my recruiter interviewed me and another girl in person at the same time! It was actually nice to see them! Hopefully I showed my enthusiasm to work at Disney one day.

But I just wanted to say thank you to Joanna as well as Teh Fish and Sheshun and anyone else who answered questions on this board. It's incredible how many questions we all have and I really appreciate all the time you guys put into this board!

Also, Joanna, per your comments, I put character attendant as my first choice! I hope I get it!

Finally, I thought I'd pass along that if you want to go to the auditions for character performer, you have to say that as your number one pick. I was between attendant and performer, but in the end, I think that being an attendant would be better for my major. Hopefully I'll still be able to make friends with the characters as well!

Best of luck to everyone else applying!!!


----------



## Joanna71985

Aurorajade16 said:


> Hey guys! I just had my interview today. Since the presentation I went to was so small, my recruiter interviewed me and another girl in person at the same time! It was actually nice to see them! Hopefully I showed my enthusiasm to work at Disney one day.
> 
> But I just wanted to say thank you to Joanna as well as Teh Fish and Sheshun and anyone else who answered questions on this board. It's incredible how many questions we all have and I really appreciate all the time you guys put into this board!
> 
> Also, Joanna, per your comments, I put character attendant as my first choice! I hope I get it!
> 
> Finally, I thought I'd pass along that if you want to go to the auditions for character performer, you have to say that as your number one pick. I was between attendant and performer, but in the end, I think that being an attendant would be better for my major. Hopefully I'll still be able to make friends with the characters as well!
> 
> Best of luck to everyone else applying!!!



That is awsome! Good luck.


----------



## gnargle299

Hi! I'm new to the boards (just joined after reading all the great advice yo have on this topic!!)  I went to the presentation yesterday and have my phone interview tonight (just about 2 hours!).  I was wondering how long it takes to hear back from Disney after you interview?


----------



## Sehsun

gnargle299 said:


> Hi! I'm new to the boards (just joined after reading all the great advice yo have on this topic!!)  I went to the presentation yesterday and have my phone interview tonight (just about 2 hours!).  I was wondering how long it takes to hear back from Disney after you interview?



 to the DIS!!
I hope your interview went well tonight!
I believe they will let you know anywhere from 2-3 weeks after your interview.


----------



## nonomad

So my RA is a campus rep.

Do you think she'll be honest in answering my questions?

She is so cool and one of the reasons I decided to try for the WDW CP


----------



## WClancysbro

nonomad said:


> So my RA is a campus rep.
> 
> Do you think she'll be honest in answering my questions?
> 
> She is so cool and one of the reasons I decided to try for the WDW CP



I'm sure that if she liked the program enough to become a campus rep that she will be more than happy to give you truthful advice.


----------



## lazidazi07

Sorry if this has already been asked, I just havent made it through all 104 pages yet! I would like to know if any former or current CP students take online courses from their home colleges? I'm worried about missing a whole semester of college, but I'm worried I wont really have time to devote to online classes. I'm still taking my Gen Ed's, so it wouldnt affect my major.


TIA


----------



## nonomad

WClancysbro said:


> I'm sure that if she liked the program enough to become a campus rep that she will be more than happy to give you truthful advice.



hahaha josh?


----------



## khancock

nonomad said:


> So my RA is a campus rep.
> 
> Do you think she'll be honest in answering my questions?



Honest?  Probably to the best of her ability.
Accurate?  Probably not.  

If you really want accurate info, you need to contact Disney themselves (wdw.college.recruiting@disney.com).


----------



## nonomad

So if you're doing the advantage program is there any way you can change your role part way through because i would like to experience more than one role? Thanks!


----------



## Joanna71985

nonomad said:


> So if you're doing the advantage program is there any way you can change your role part way through because i would like to experience more than one role? Thanks!



The only way you could do more then one role is pick the hopper role, or extend your CP and try to get another role through extending.


----------



## BabySimba

Hello! 

At the moment I'm in my 2nd year of high school in Canada. Yes, I'm already thinking about college. My life long dream job is to become a Disney cartoonist or animator.  Once I heard of the college program and being able to work in Disney I was head over heels in excitment! I have a lot of reading to do since I want to know everything about it. I have a few questions, excuse me if some have already been answered:

1. Since I'm student in Canada, I was wondering if this is also open to international or other than Amercian citizens. If so, will we be treated differently as in given other jobs and such?

2. This is a little off topic but if any Canadian GTA area students are reading this, does anyone know of any good colleges that Disney hires from in Canada herself?

Thank you all so much and please, continue talking! I want to know as much as I can about this topic!

Nicole


----------



## Sehsun

BabySimba said:


> 1. Since I'm student in Canada, I was wondering if this is also open to international or other than Amercian citizens. If so, will we be treated differently as in given other jobs and such?



Hi Nicole, that's great that you're already thinking about college plans and such.

The Disney College Program is indeed open to international students.  If you go to disneyinternationalprograms.com, it will tell you more about the program for international students.  I am not totally sure where international students are allowed to work.  Many of them work at Epcot in their home countries, but today I did meet a fellow CPer in Entertainment who was not from the U.S..


----------



## BabySimba

Wow. Thanks for the fast reply! I'll be sure to check out that site and thank you for you're information. I'm so excited! 
Oh and if anyone has worked at Rockin' Rollar Coaster, I'd love to hear you're stories. 

Thanks again

Nicole


----------



## Ocean Girl

BabySimba said:


> Hello!
> 
> At the moment I'm in my 2nd year of high school in Canada. Yes, I'm already thinking about college. My life long dream job is to become a Disney cartoonist or animator.  Once I heard of the college program and being able to work in Disney I was head over heels in excitment! I have a lot of reading to do since I want to know everything about it. I have a few questions, excuse me if some have already been answered:
> 
> 1. Since I'm student in Canada, I was wondering if this is also open to international or other than Amercian citizens. If so, will we be treated differently as in given other jobs and such?
> 
> 2. This is a little off topic but if any Canadian GTA area students are reading this, does anyone know of any good colleges that Disney hires from in Canada herself?
> 
> Thank you all so much and please, continue talking! I want to know as much as I can about this topic!
> 
> Nicole



Hi Nicole! 
During my research of the CP I stumbled across this forum. It is labeled International Program and has people from all over that are just as excited as Americans in being able to participate. Hope it helps!
http://www.wdwip.com/smf/


----------



## BabySimba

Thanks!
Cool site. A lot to read, I'm afraid.  But I'm still so excited even though its such a long way away.
Has anyone worked at the Canadian pavillion in EPCOT or any other countries?

Nicole


----------



## Joanna71985

BabySimba said:


> Thanks!
> Cool site. A lot to read, I'm afraid.  But I'm still so excited even though its such a long way away.
> Has anyone worked at the Canadian pavillion in EPCOT or any other countries?
> 
> Nicole



Does custodial count?  I'm not international though.


----------



## WClancysbro

nonomad said:


> hahaha josh?



Sure is, thought that might have been you Jill.


----------



## Ashleigh84

Hi, I'm Ashleigh, and I feel like I know a lot of you already, as I've spent all day in my chair reading this thread.  I feel as if I'm in a whirlwind - I made the decision to apply to the program on Thursday, got my presentation completed and application in on Friday, found this forum and signed up today, and have my interview tomorrow. In case it doesn't come across, I'm pretty anxious!

My main concern is that I have diabetes, and I'm afraid after holding other summer jobs which really put my blood sugar control to the test that my doctor may not want me being directly in the sun all day. I'm hoping I haven't made a mistake in applying - is needing to work indoors or in the shade a reasonable accommodation or am I expecting too much? Should I bring it up in the interview or wait to see if I'm accepted?


----------



## Joanna71985

Ashleigh84 said:


> Hi, I'm Ashleigh, and I feel like I know a lot of you already, as I've spent all day in my chair reading this thread.  I feel as if I'm in a whirlwind - I made the decision to apply to the program on Thursday, got my presentation completed and application in on Friday, found this forum and signed up today, and have my interview tomorrow. In case it doesn't come across, I'm pretty anxious!
> 
> My main concern is that I have diabetes, and I'm afraid after holding other summer jobs which really put my blood sugar control to the test that my doctor may not want me being directly in the sun all day. I'm hoping I haven't made a mistake in applying - is needing to work indoors or in the shade a reasonable accommodation or am I expecting too much? Should I bring it up in the interview or wait to see if I'm accepted?



I would bring it up, but it shouldn't be a problem. On my last CP I had a roomie that had to work indoors because of a medical condition. Good luck!


----------



## Kiss the Girl310

Ashleigh84 said:


> Hi, I'm Ashleigh, and I feel like I know a lot of you already, as I've spent all day in my chair reading this thread.  I feel as if I'm in a whirlwind - I made the decision to apply to the program on Thursday, got my presentation completed and application in on Friday, found this forum and signed up today, and have my interview tomorrow. In case it doesn't come across, I'm pretty anxious!
> 
> My main concern is that I have diabetes, and I'm afraid after holding other summer jobs which really put my blood sugar control to the test that my doctor may not want me being directly in the sun all day. I'm hoping I haven't made a mistake in applying - is needing to work indoors or in the shade a reasonable accommodation or am I expecting too much? Should I bring it up in the interview or wait to see if I'm accepted?



I would DEFINITELY bring it up in the interview, that way they know what roles you can and cannot be put in, I think its a more than reasonable request, but once they put you into a role it will be harder to accomodate you. Good luck with the interview!!


----------



## Traveliz

Ashleigh84 said:


> Hi, I'm Ashleigh, and I feel like I know a lot of you already, as I've spent all day in my chair reading this thread.  I feel as if I'm in a whirlwind - I made the decision to apply to the program on Thursday, got my presentation completed and application in on Friday, found this forum and signed up today, and have my interview tomorrow. In case it doesn't come across, I'm pretty anxious!
> 
> My main concern is that I have diabetes, and I'm afraid after holding other summer jobs which really put my blood sugar control to the test that my doctor may not want me being directly in the sun all day. I'm hoping I haven't made a mistake in applying - is needing to work indoors or in the shade a reasonable accommodation or am I expecting too much? Should I bring it up in the interview or wait to see if I'm accepted?




You can bring it up but it won't hurt you - there are medical forms to fill out and send in for specific problems and they have to adhere to those - my daughter had a corneal transplant and has trouble with bright lights (think fire, fireworks, that sort of thing) and we filled out the forms with her doctor and she was placed appropriately.

Liz


----------



## Ashleigh84

Thanks for the advice, yall. I finished the interview about ten minutes ago and I didn't have the opportunity to ask about health and placements. In general, the interview didn't go as well as I had anticipated.


----------



## Joanna71985

Awww, I'm sure you did fine.


----------



## tinkerbelluk

Ashleigh84 said:


> Hi, I'm Ashleigh, and I feel like I know a lot of you already, as I've spent all day in my chair reading this thread.  I feel as if I'm in a whirlwind - I made the decision to apply to the program on Thursday, got my presentation completed and application in on Friday, found this forum and signed up today, and have my interview tomorrow. In case it doesn't come across, I'm pretty anxious!
> 
> My main concern is that I have diabetes, and I'm afraid after holding other summer jobs which really put my blood sugar control to the test that my doctor may not want me being directly in the sun all day. I'm hoping I haven't made a mistake in applying - is needing to work indoors or in the shade a reasonable accommodation or am I expecting too much? Should I bring it up in the interview or wait to see if I'm accepted?



I can't see them having a problem, after I was accepted on the international college program i was involved in quite a serious car crash, and have now got a bad back which makes lifting and bending a big no no, and the recruitment team have been great in insuring that i can still go this sunday coming up, only thing is i won't know what role i def doing until i get there. (i'm supposed to be doing QSR)


----------



## disneygrl143

So I am new to this!! 

But I just got accepted for the Spring Advantage 08... and I am so excited!

Thanks for all the good advice!


----------



## Ashleigh84

Joanna71985 said:


> Awww, I'm sure you did fine.



I wish that were the case. I am usually nowhere near so pessimistic about things, but something occurred during the interview that threw me off for the final two questions. I ended up sounding completely dumb; I couldn't quite recover from the thing that was said. My goal is to focus on getting my information in and hoping that the rest of me speaks for itself!



disneygrl143 said:


> But I just got accepted for the Spring Advantage 08... and I am so excited!



Congratulations!


----------



## Joanna71985

disneygrl143 said:


> So I am new to this!!
> 
> But I just got accepted for the Spring Advantage 08... and I am so excited!
> 
> Thanks for all the good advice!



Congrats! That is awsome!!

And welcome to Disboards!!


----------



## Aurorajade16

Hey guys! 

I was just wondering whether someone who is on the semester school system (as most schools are) could participate in the quarter system? A friend of mine from another schools wants to go down with me if I get in but he is on semseters while I am on quarters.

Is there a way to go down sometime together in Spring 2008?

Thanks!


----------



## orangekid13

I'm on semester and my sister is across the state on quarters. I start earlier in the fall and get out earlier in the spring, and with breaks actually end up having about a month less class with exams (aka stress) spread out and more evenly distributed. 
Anyways, my spring semester and her winter quarter start a week apart. I'm sure you could do spring and match up perfectly at the front end (and if you do summer advantage you'll prolly both be there for the same amount of time, give or take a couple weeks). 
You'll have to talk to your advisor and see if they have anything to say about how long you do the CP for, then see if you care


----------



## Sorahana

I got accepted for Attractions !! 

My question is actually related to my friend. She's auditioning for a character but it won't be until November. Does that mean they won't send her anything until after that or what? We wanted to go at the same time but if thats the case that's going to be hard probably T_T.


----------



## Sehsun

Sorahana said:


> I got accepted for Attractions !!
> 
> My question is actually related to my friend. She's auditioning for a character but it won't be until November. Does that mean they won't send her anything until after that or what? We wanted to go at the same time but if thats the case that's going to be hard probably T_T.



Congratulations!!  

Yes, if your friend is going to attend an audition, they will let her know of their decision after the audition.  She could possibly get a letter in the mail after her interview saying that they are processing her application, but again, they will give her their final answer after her audition.

You may still both get to arrive on the same date, but if you want to room together through the roommate matching thing, you may have to wait until she gets her letter and is able to choose an arrival date.


----------



## Joanna71985

Sorahana said:


> I got accepted for Attractions !!
> 
> My question is actually related to my friend. She's auditioning for a character but it won't be until November. Does that mean they won't send her anything until after that or what? We wanted to go at the same time but if thats the case that's going to be hard probably T_T.



Congrats! Unfortunately your friend won't find out until after the audition. I know how it feels, as I auditioned last year and overall (from interview until letter) it took me almost 2 months to find out I was accepted (not as a performer though).


----------



## Tedi Bara

My character audition is Friday at 3:00.


Wish me luck!


----------



## cbyr19

I was just wondering about the CP and how long it took for everyone to get a response. I did the E-Presentation and had my interview September 14th. It's been two weeks since I mailed in my application...how much longer will they keep me waiting?!? I'm just sooooo nervous. 

I applied for the Spring '08 Program (mid-Jan thru May) for vacation planner or anything FSM since that's what I go to school for! 

What about everyone else?  

*-Casey*


----------



## WClancysbro

cbyr19 said:


> I was just wondering about the CP and how long it took for everyone to get a response. I did the E-Presentation and had my interview September 14th. It's been two weeks since I mailed in my application...how much longer will they keep me waiting?!? I'm just sooooo nervous.
> 
> I applied for the Spring '08 Program (mid-Jan thru May) for vacation planner or anything FSM since that's what I go to school for!
> 
> What about everyone else?
> 
> *-Casey*



On the facebook group we have going on for Spring of '08 I took the averages of what people have reported so far and I have 11.41 days as the average.  Which means that most people will recieve theirs between 11 and 12 days (at least of the people that have reported in our facebook group.  However that being said we have had reports everywhere from 7 days to 17 days.  I think it's just different for everybody.


----------



## TinkerbellLuvr7

cbyr19 said:


> I was just wondering about the CP and how long it took for everyone to get a response. I did the E-Presentation and had my interview September 14th. It's been two weeks since I mailed in my application...how much longer will they keep me waiting?!? I'm just sooooo nervous.
> 
> I applied for the Spring '08 Program (mid-Jan thru May) for vacation planner or anything FSM since that's what I go to school for!
> 
> What about everyone else?
> 
> *-Casey*


hi!   Here's the what I got as a general observation.  If you had you interview within the first week of interviews you got your letter within 7-10 days but it seems like after that its been 2 wks until ppl got their letters.  

where are you from? on mine it took 3 days from WDW until it was in PA.  

I would say if you dont get it within three weeks then you are supposed to contact your recruiter.  My roommates never came and they actually lost it so it was a good thing she contacted them so even if you want to write him/her a friendly email and just say it's been two weeks, has it been mailed yet, I'm sure they wouldnt mind.   GOOD LUCK!


----------



## sapilkin

Yeah, I'm still waiting too, my interview was 12 days ago. It makes sense that those who interviewed earlier would find out quicker. I'm in NC so I'm hoping it won't be too much longer.


----------



## Joanna71985

Tedi Bara said:


> My character audition is Friday at 3:00.
> 
> 
> Wish me luck!



Good luck!


----------



## lea509

Tedi Bara said:


> My character audition is Friday at 3:00.
> 
> 
> Wish me luck!




I'm not auditioning till November, do you know the measurement restrictions? G'luck - what are you trying out for?


----------



## Sorahana

sapilkin said:


> Yeah, I'm still waiting too, my interview was 12 days ago. It makes sense that those who interviewed earlier would find out quicker. I'm in NC so I'm hoping it won't be too much longer.



It took me 10 days to hear back. I feel bad now for everyone waiting, I was one of those people a couple days ago and its so hard to wait @.@. HANG IN THERE :3!



> Congrats! Unfortunately your friend won't find out until after the audition. I know how it feels, as I auditioned last year and overall (from interview until letter) it took me almost 2 months to find out I was accepted (not as a performer though).



If she won't know until then, how possible is it for us to still pick the same date to go? We were aiming for Jan 9th or 16th but I'm worried only the last date available will be available to her when  she finds out =/.


----------



## Sehsun

Tedi Bara said:


> My character audition is Friday at 3:00.
> 
> 
> Wish me luck!



Good luck on your audition!!  Here's some pixie dust for you!


----------



## WClancysbro

Tedi Bara said:


> My character audition is Friday at 3:00.
> 
> 
> Wish me luck!



Best of luck! I'm sure you'll do fine!


----------



## cbyr19

WClancysbro said:


> On the facebook group we have going on for Spring of '08 I took the averages of what people have reported so far and I have 11.41 days as the average.  Which means that most people will recieve theirs between 11 and 12 days (at least of the people that have reported in our facebook group.  However that being said we have had reports everywhere from 7 days to 17 days.  I think it's just different for everybody.



what is the name of the facebook group? i'd love to join.

I JUST GOT MY ACCEPTANCE LETTER TODAY!  WOOHOO!!

figures...i post yesterday about not getting my letter yet and it comes the next day...see you all in the spring program!!


----------



## TinkerbellLuvr7

the facebok group is "disney college program (spring 2008)  i hope this helps.  we also have an aim chatroom that we are starting.  feel free to im me if u wanna join tennischick2207  and congrats!


----------



## WClancysbro

Got my letter today! 12 days after my interview and I am working Quick Service Food and Beverages, not too bad of a job, right?


----------



## Joanna71985

WClancysbro said:


> Got my letter today! 12 days after my interview and I am working Quick Service Food and Beverages, not too bad of a job, right?



Congrats!


----------



## kerianno

soo ive never posted on here, but ive read pretty much every post.  I had my interview on Tuesday with Susan, and I think it went really well! But I am most happy about the meeting I just had with my co-op advisor (I go to northeastern university and we have co-ops..) and she was realy excited for me/happy that I am going to (hopefully) do dcp.  I was really nervous bc it doesnt have anything to do w/my major (speech pathology & audiology) and I thought she would say not to go, but she was so happy for me so yay! Oh and also, nice to meet everybody! I;m keriann from ny.


----------



## Sehsun

Hi Keriann, 
 to the DISboards!!  There are a LOT of posts on this thread; it must have taken you a while to read through them!  Glad to hear that your interview went well and that your co-op advisor was happy for you to participate in the CP.  The roles don't really relate to my major either (my major was Psychology), but the CP is a great experience that is open to all majors.

I don't remember the name of whom I interviewed with for the CP, but I had a lady named Susan last night for my PI interview.

Good luck!


----------



## sapilkin

I got my letter today!! I got merchandise, and I might ask if I can switch to attractions. Now I just have to talk to my advisor about credit. Either way, I'm soo glad the waiting is over!


----------



## Joanna71985

sapilkin said:


> I got my letter today!! I got merchandise, and I might ask if I can switch to attractions. Now I just have to talk to my advisor about credit. Either way, I'm soo glad the waiting is over!



Congrats! That is awsome. Merchandise is a good role.


----------



## ariel sparrow

Hey everyone! I'm new to this site and just wanted to join to talk to other people who have either been in the WDWCP already, or have been accepted for future roles. I am auditioning for a character performer role in Texas on November 18th and am very excited about it=D Anybody else here that is trying out?


----------



## Joanna71985

ariel sparrow said:


> Hey everyone! I'm new to this site and just wanted to join to talk to other people who have either been in the WDWCP already, or have been accepted for future roles. I am auditioning for a character performer role in Texas on November 18th and am very excited about it=D Anybody else here that is trying out?



Ooo, good luck. I am not doing a CP this semester, but I might audition next semester.


----------



## sapilkin

If you accept your role and everything and then later something happens where you can't do it, what happens? Do they hold it against you if you apply again?


----------



## tinkerbelluk

sapilkin said:


> If you accept your role and everything and then later something happens where you can't do it, what happens? Do they hold it against you if you apply again?



i dunno if it also happens on the college program but on the international college program they usually allow you defer to the next program start date, as a couple of girls who were due to go out with me later today (7th oct) have had to move to the january group becauses of weddings and stuff.


----------



## wdw_girl_18

I'm really thinking about applying for the college program

I was just wondering if you could work in childcare somewhere on Disney property for the program? 

I'm working on becoming a teacher in college [I'm in a special teaching program, so  I would not be able to apply until fall 2008/spring 2009  ]

I've been babysitting since I was 15 (turning 20 in may), so technically I haven't had a "real" job.

&& I hear all the horror stories (non-Disney ones) of peoples drawers being short $ when they work in merchandise, scary customers etc.  It just sort of scares me haha.

Any advice on what sections  I should apply for?
Thanks!


----------



## Aurorajade16

wdw_girl_18 said:


> I'm really thinking about applying for the college program
> 
> I was just wondering if you could work in childcare somewhere on Disney property for the program?
> 
> I'm working on becoming a teacher in college [I'm in a special teaching program, so  I would not be able to apply until fall 2008/spring 2009  ]
> 
> I've been babysitting since I was 15 (turning 20 in may), so technically I haven't had a "real" job.
> 
> && I hear all the horror stories (non-Disney ones) of peoples drawers being short $ when they work in merchandise, scary customers etc.  It just sort of scares me haha.
> 
> Any advice on what sections  I should apply for?
> Thanks!



I am not sure about any childcare programs on the property, but as for roles, I know there is one called BBBHostess. It's where you do all of the girls hair/makeup etc and get them to look like princesses. At least in that role you're guaranteed to work with kids all the time. Good luck!


----------



## kerianno

wdw_girl_18 said:


> I'm really thinking about applying for the college program
> 
> I was just wondering if you could work in childcare somewhere on Disney property for the program?
> 
> I'm working on becoming a teacher in college [I'm in a special teaching program, so  I would not be able to apply until fall 2008/spring 2009  ]
> 
> I've been babysitting since I was 15 (turning 20 in may), so technically I haven't had a "real" job.
> 
> && I hear all the horror stories (non-Disney ones) of peoples drawers being short $ when they work in merchandise, scary customers etc.  It just sort of scares me haha.
> 
> Any advice on what sections  I should apply for?
> Thanks!



When i had my interview, I asked about that (specifically, the babysitters at the resort) and she said that that job is not open to CP's.   Hope that helped!


----------



## bpk388

hello everyone! i'm new to disboards! I've been looking at this for weeks and I finally decided to make a username! I applied for the Spring '08 CP Program and I'm still waiting to hear back. Does anyone know anybody that's doing COSTUMING? it seems like a rareity! anyone, anyone?! i applied for merchandise, costuming, and vacation planner. Is costuming really that bad? not worse than costudial I'd hope!
Thanks guys!


----------



## ariel sparrow

I'm new to this forum as well, and I also applied for the 2008 Spring Semester. I've been looking around at some different disney sites, and I haven't come across anyone who has been assigned to costuming yet. I've mostly seen merchandise and attractions.


----------



## Eterion

Hey all!
Applied for a Fall 07 and was recently offered (and you can bet I accepted!) professional internship in the Casting Marketing department.


Wondering if anyone had information or experiences in this field =p.


----------



## Joanna71985

bpk388 said:


> hello everyone! i'm new to disboards! I've been looking at this for weeks and I finally decided to make a username! I applied for the Spring '08 CP Program and I'm still waiting to hear back. Does anyone know anybody that's doing COSTUMING? it seems like a rareity! anyone, anyone?! i applied for merchandise, costuming, and vacation planner. Is costuming really that bad? not worse than costudial I'd hope!
> Thanks guys!



Hi there. I know/knew a few people who did costuming, and they liked it.

Also, custodial is really not that bad a role.


----------



## sk8bug72

Hi everyone, I am planning on doing the college program in the spring of 09.  I have already begun to talk with my school about getting credit for the program, which is turning out to be pretty difficult.    Anyways, I am trying to decide what role I should apply for.  I think that I want either merchandise or attractions.  Which of these involves more guest interaction?  Has anyone done both?  Which did you prefer?  
Also, I am an event management major, so I hope to do an internship after completing the college program.  Has anyone ever done a disney internship in the event management field???  Thanks!!!


----------



## Aurorajade16

Hey guys! I just found out that I got accepted into the Disney College Program for the Spring Quarter Advantage season!!!! 

I was accepted into merchandise. Anyone have any tips or advice for this role? I've heard horror stories about when the cash register doesn't balance -so I'm a little freaked out!

Also, is anyone else doing the quarter program??? It's march-august, so I'll see all the other CPer's halfway through! good luck to everyone else and thanks for all the advice!!!


----------



## Joanna71985

sk8bug72 said:


> Hi everyone, I am planning on doing the college program in the spring of 09.  I have already begun to talk with my school about getting credit for the program, which is turning out to be pretty difficult.    Anyways, I am trying to decide what role I should apply for.  I think that I want either merchandise or attractions.  Which of these involves more guest interaction?  Has anyone done both?  Which did you prefer?
> Also, I am an event management major, so I hope to do an internship after completing the college program.  Has anyone ever done a disney internship in the event management field???  Thanks!!!



Maybe I will see you there. I am planning on doing Spring 2009, since I am hoping to graduate in Dec 2008. Anyway, I have done merchandise (did it back in Spring 2005). Merchandise has a lot of guest interaction I can tell you that.



Aurorajade16 said:


> Hey guys! I just found out that I got accepted into the Disney College Program for the Spring Quarter Advantage season!!!!
> 
> I was accepted into merchandise. Anyone have any tips or advice for this role? I've heard horror stories about when the cash register doesn't balance -so I'm a little freaked out!
> 
> Also, is anyone else doing the quarter program??? It's march-august, so I'll see all the other CPer's halfway through! good luck to everyone else and thanks for all the advice!!!



Congrats! I have done merchandse before. It's really not that bad. You get a lot of training on how to work the registers.


----------



## Sorahana

I have another question, but I don't think any of you can answer it lol. 

How fast do the dates fill up? Like arrival/departure dates? Because I'm just curious if by November my friend will still have all the choices. (I'm asking since she won't join the boards lol).


----------



## Joanna71985

Sorahana said:


> I have another question, but I don't think any of you can answer it lol.
> 
> How fast do the dates fill up? Like arrival/departure dates? Because I'm just curious if by November my friend will still have all the choices. (I'm asking since she won't join the boards lol).



Yes. There should still be arrival dates left in November.


----------



## TinkerbellLuvr7

brittany!!!! haha nice username..so familiar haha


----------



## Invisible_ears_82389

Hey guys!!

I am applying the Spring for Fall 08, and I'm already completely fixating!! It is literally allllll I think about hehe.  My top three choices for roles are Hospitality, Vacation Planner, and Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique!


For those who have been accepted: have you gotten your top choices for roles?


----------



## Invisible_ears_82389

Hey guys!!

I am applying the Spring for Fall 08, and I'm already completely fixating!! It is literally allllll I think about hehe.  My top three choices for roles are Hospitality, Vacation Planner, and Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique!


For those who have been accepted: have you gotten your top choices for roles?


----------



## TinkerbellLuvr7

Invisible_ears_82389 said:


> Hey guys!!
> 
> I am applying the Spring for Fall 08, and I'm already completely fixating!! It is literally allllll I think about hehe.  My top three choices for roles are Hospitality, Vacation Planner, and Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique!
> 
> 
> For those who have been accepted: have you gotten your top choices for roles?


BBB was my top choice but my recruiter was like very fixed on if i was "qualified" for the job since they only take about 10 CPs.  But I am qualified and made sure she knew that and I got BBB, my first choice.  My 2nd was character attendant which I'm also qualified for bc I did character escourts at our local amusement park and Hospitality was 3 and she said I would not get that bc I'm not a Business Major and I do not have hotel experience which I was okay with that.  

Good luck!!!


----------



## Joanna71985

Invisible_ears_82389 said:


> Hey guys!!
> 
> I am applying the Spring for Fall 08, and I'm already completely fixating!! It is literally allllll I think about hehe.  My top three choices for roles are Hospitality, Vacation Planner, and Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique!
> 
> 
> For those who have been accepted: have you gotten your top choices for roles?



Good luck!


----------



## Invisible_ears_82389

Thanks for the help.. I guess I didn't realize I needed previous hotel experience for hospitality.  What about vacation planner - anyone who has worked that job, what qualifications does it take?

Emily


----------



## Invisible_ears_82389

TinkerbellLuvr7 said:


> BBB was my top choice but my recruiter was like very fixed on if i was "qualified" for the job since they only take about 10 CPs.  But I am qualified and made sure she knew that and I got BBB, my first choice.  My 2nd was character attendant which I'm also qualified for bc I did character escourts at our local amusement park and Hospitality was 3 and she said I would not get that bc I'm not a Business Major and I do not have hotel experience which I was okay with that.
> 
> Good luck!!!



Hmm.. I know a non-Business major who was offered Hospitality.  Is that out of the ordinary?

Also - what qualifications were they looking for for BBB? Just experience in customer service/volunteering with children...?


----------



## Disneygirl0259

What is they Bibbidy boppity Botique?

What do you do there?


----------



## Joanna71985

Disneygirl0259 said:


> What is they Bibbidy boppity Botique?
> 
> What do you do there?



The BBB is a place that does girls' hair. There is one in DTD, and a new on in the MK.


----------



## TinkerbellLuvr7

my roommate was a business major and she got hospitality but i know tons of ppl want hospitality so I'm sure thats just an easy way to narrow the selections down. 

for BBB my recruiter asked my qualifications as far as doing hair make up nails, stocking shelves, computer work, things like that.  Ive done all the cosmo work for dance recitals/college dances so i'm qualified that way, i worked in a grocery store so i have stocking/ordering qualifications, and computer work i had for my workstudy job in college.

hope that helps!!!  i'm not sure if they will ask u qualifications or not but mine did.

~disney girl, bbb is a salon type place that turns girls into princesses, you do hair make up nails, and they can pick dresses/accessories if they want, and they have a photo session.  for boys they spike hair and put color gel and glitter in it.


----------



## Disneygirl0259

Omg i so want that one!

i am going to apply for that


----------



## shastatikipunch

Like alot of people, I've been reading this board for awhile. It's been really informative and has helped answer alot of my questions. I decided to make a profile because I was sick of being a stanger and figured I'd get to know you all, and I'm hopefully going to be doing the spring advantage program in 09. Anyway, I might as well introduce myself. I'm Matt, I'm 20 years old and live in Rhode Island. I have an associates in film and am currently going for the bachelor's, I'm unsure if I will finish as I have been really eyeing the CP for awhile and I'm not really happy with what I'm going to school for anymore. I'm a salesman for a big electronics retailer, and I like all the typical stuff (friends, movies, music, video games etc....). Anyway, I'm glad to meet all of you.


----------



## Joanna71985

shastatikipunch said:


> Like alot of people, I've been reading this board for awhile. It's been really informative and has helped answer alot of my questions. I decided to make a profile because I was sick of being a stanger and figured I'd get to know you all, and I'm hopefully going to be doing the spring advantage program in 09. Anyway, I might as well introduce myself. I'm Matt, I'm 20 years old and live in Rhode Island. I have an associates in film and am currently going for the bachelor's, I'm unsure if I will finish as I have been really eyeing the CP for awhile and I'm not really happy with what I'm going to school for anymore. I'm a salesman for a big electronics retailer, and I like all the typical stuff (friends, movies, music, video games etc....). Anyway, I'm glad to meet all of you.



Nice to meet you. I am probably going to be doing Spring 2009 myself.

And welcome to the DIS!


----------



## Katy0708

shastatikipunch said:


> Like alot of people, I've been reading this board for awhile. It's been really informative and has helped answer alot of my questions. I decided to make a profile because I was sick of being a stanger and figured I'd get to know you all, and I'm hopefully going to be doing the spring advantage program in 09. Anyway, I might as well introduce myself. I'm Matt, I'm 20 years old and live in Rhode Island. I have an associates in film and am currently going for the bachelor's, I'm unsure if I will finish as I have been really eyeing the CP for awhile and I'm not really happy with what I'm going to school for anymore. I'm a salesman for a big electronics retailer, and I like all the typical stuff (friends, movies, music, video games etc....). Anyway, I'm glad to meet all of you.



Hey Matt!!
Welcome to the CP gang! I'm going to Indiana State University and majoring in radio/tv/film. but i doubt i will finish school either because of good ol' Disney! i went for my first program last spring, and i can't stop thinking about it! i'm going back for the fall advantage 2008 program, and i cannot wait.  Disney might just have me for a while! 
But, nice to meet you too! hope you do go for the CP!


----------



## shastatikipunch

Katy0708 said:


> Hey Matt!!
> Welcome to the CP gang! I'm going to Indiana State University and majoring in radio/tv/film. but i doubt i will finish school either because of good ol' Disney! i went for my first program last spring, and i can't stop thinking about it! i'm going back for the fall advantage 2008 program, and i cannot wait.  Disney might just have me for a while!
> But, nice to meet you too! hope you do go for the CP!



School has been a lot of fun for me and I've learned alot there. I'm already halfway through the bachelor's so I'm gonna try to finish it, but ever since I discovered I could do the CP, I've been banking on it for awhile. Plus I got to a commuter school, so living away is going to be a nice change for me, and a nice taste of the real world (even if it isn't full blown reality, thank god). But yeah, truthfully I'd like to try and start a career with Disney and see where it takes me, cause there really isn't anything up in Rhode Island, except beaches and stuff.


----------



## Joanna71985

Yeah, same here for me.


----------



## Katy0708

shastatikipunch said:


> But yeah, truthfully I'd like to try and start a career with Disney and see where it takes me, cause there really isn't anything up in Rhode Island, except beaches and stuff.



That's why i did it. I live in Indiana, and, well, not too much here either, unless I want to become a farmer!  I think I found my calling with Disney.


----------



## karinagw

So, my DS applied, had his interview and put Character Performer as his top choice.  He got an email with the information about the auditions on Nov. 15th and have set everything up for him to get to that. His snail mail letter came yesterday and says that his status is pending a final decision...I guess pending how his auditions go.  It says he has been identified as a strong candidate for the program and invited to a character audition.

My question is (and I'm having a tough time wording it):  how many people have gotten this pending letter (as opposed to an acceptance letter) and has anyone not gotten accepted after the audition if they failed it and had secondary choices.  Should I read between the lines as it saying "we can't say he's accepted for sure until we know whether he's passed his auds, because we have to have his assignment and acceptance in the same letter"

Basically, I'm kind of freaking out about the likelihood that his housing renewal may come before he hears back about the audition and his final status.  I neither want him to have no dorm room if he doesn't get in the program nor do I want to be on the hook for $2000 in housing fees at FSU if he's not actually living there this Spring.

Sorry for the rambling and thanks for all the great information I've read in just this thread alone already.

Oh.  And, just out of curiosity, his auditions are in the Animal Kingdom Rehearsal hall.  When they're over, do they escort him out of the the park or is he free to hang out for the day?  Trying to figure out what kind of a hopper pass I should get him since he's going to make a Disney weekend out of it.


----------



## BriarRose86

Hi Everyone! Well this as you can all tell is my first post; quick introduction, my name is Angela (angie to most), 21 years old, 200-ish miles from WDW  (Miami, Fl) I'm applying for the SP 2008 (still contemplating about whether or not I want to do the Advantage program.  E-presentation done, application, and role checklist all filled out, and just anxiously waiting for my 9:30 pm phone call.  I've been reading some of the more recent entries on the board, but any additional heads up on the interview would be wonderful.  TIA.


----------



## Joanna71985

karinagw said:


> So, my DS applied, had his interview and put Character Performer as his top choice.  He got an email with the information about the auditions on Nov. 15th and have set everything up for him to get to that. His snail mail letter came yesterday and says that his status is pending a final decision...I guess pending how his auditions go.  It says he has been identified as a strong candidate for the program and invited to a character audition.
> 
> My question is (and I'm having a tough time wording it):  how many people have gotten this pending letter (as opposed to an acceptance letter) and has anyone not gotten accepted after the audition if they failed it and had secondary choices.  Should I read between the lines as it saying "we can't say he's accepted for sure until we know whether he's passed his auds, because we have to have his assignment and acceptance in the same letter"
> 
> Basically, I'm kind of freaking out about the likelihood that his housing renewal may come before he hears back about the audition and his final status.  I neither want him to have no dorm room if he doesn't get in the program nor do I want to be on the hook for $2000 in housing fees at FSU if he's not actually living there this Spring.
> 
> Sorry for the rambling and thanks for all the great information I've read in just this thread alone already.
> 
> Oh.  And, just out of curiosity, his auditions are in the Animal Kingdom Rehearsal hall.  When they're over, do they escort him out of the the park or is he free to hang out for the day?  Trying to figure out what kind of a hopper pass I should get him since he's going to make a Disney weekend out of it.



Everyone who attends an audition receives a pending letter/email. It just basically means that you will receive a response after the audition. The same thing happened to me.


----------



## Sorahana

Joanna71985 said:


> Everyone who attends an audition receives a pending letter/email. It just basically means that you will receive a response after the audition. The same thing happened to me.



My friend interviewed almost 3 weeks ago and only got an email about auditioning, she hasn't gotten anything in the mail. Is she supposed to get anything in the mail?


----------



## Joanna71985

Sorahana said:


> My friend interviewed almost 3 weeks ago and only got an email about auditioning, she hasn't gotten anything in the mail. Is she supposed to get anything in the mail?



I'm not sure. I didn't- only got an email.


----------



## Sehsun

karinagw said:


> Oh.  And, just out of curiosity, his auditions are in the Animal Kingdom Rehearsal hall.  When they're over, do they escort him out of the the park or is he free to hang out for the day?  Trying to figure out what kind of a hopper pass I should get him since he's going to make a Disney weekend out of it.



The DAK wardrobe building is on Disney property, but it is not inside a theme park.  So no worries about having to leave the facilities soon after.  I was done with the audition roughly 2 hours later.  I recommend getting there early!



Sorahana said:


> My friend interviewed almost 3 weeks ago and only got an email about auditioning, she hasn't gotten anything in the mail. Is she supposed to get anything in the mail?



I got the same letter that *karinagw*'s DS received.


----------



## sulleyfan

Can someone who's had recent experience shed some light on the CP buses?  I'm trying to decide whether to fly down and use the buses (easier option in the short term) or drive the 22 hours to Orlando.  I've relied on public transit before, so I do realize there are some limitations. 

Are they as bad as many of the stories say?  Is it hard to get on a bus to get to the parks for work at peak times of the day and what happens if the bus is full, do they send another?  How easy is it to catch one of the Orlando Lynx buses from Chatham or Vista?

TIA for the help!


----------



## AladdinJay

I did the program over the summer, and the buses are mixed.  I relied on them 100% to get around, and I'd say 95% of the time they were no problem.  Sometimes, they are very late.  The filling thing was never an issue, somtimes they would transfer everybody to a bigger bus, but I never ONCE saw an instance where it was too full to let everybdoy on.  The buses come often, like every 20 minutes or so for some locations.

I would say bring a car (attempting the Wal-Mart run on the bus is next to impossible), but the buses ARE doable.


----------



## khancock

sulleyfan said:


> Are they as bad as many of the stories say?



From what I can tell, most of the bad stories are from people with little to no experience using public transportation and are used to having their own car at their disposal.

Having your own car definately makes things more convenient, but the buses and shuttles are fine as long as you know how to use them (allowing enough time to get to work, understanding the schedules, stuff like that).


----------



## Joanna71985

sulleyfan said:


> Can someone who's had recent experience shed some light on the CP buses?  I'm trying to decide whether to fly down and use the buses (easier option in the short term) or drive the 22 hours to Orlando.  I've relied on public transit before, so I do realize there are some limitations.
> 
> Are they as bad as many of the stories say?  Is it hard to get on a bus to get to the parks for work at peak times of the day and what happens if the bus is full, do they send another?  How easy is it to catch one of the Orlando Lynx buses from Chatham or Vista?
> 
> TIA for the help!



I've had experience with 2 different bus companies. The current one is much better then the old one. However, the bus system can still be...adventurous. That being said though, it is nice if you can't bring a car. It gets you around to almost anywhere you would need to go. Yes, sometimes they can get crowded, especially the Epcot buses in the morning and again at closing. There are set times for the buses. Some leave once an hour (DTD, Walmart), some leave 2 times an hour (AK, MGM) and others have multiple times an hour (MK, Epcot).


----------



## shastatikipunch

When I do finally participate in the program, I think I'm going to rely on the buses. Having a car would be convenient, but I don't feel like driving down the entire East Coast by myself, and on top of that I really don't want to have to worry about oil changes and random stuff breaking on my car. I haven't used public transportation on a regular basis before, but I'm sure it's not all that hard to figure out.


----------



## dispatch

Does anyone know what the process would be to audition for a character role if I only want to pick up extra hours?  I am hoping to be in Florida for a PI in January, but would love to pick up extra hours performing!

Also, does anyone know what the requirements are to be a parade dancer or in shows such as the High School Musical 2 Pep Rally?  I am not equity, but have a dancing background.


----------



## Joanna71985

shastatikipunch said:


> When I do finally participate in the program, I think I'm going to rely on the buses. Having a car would be convenient, but I don't feel like driving down the entire East Coast by myself, and on top of that I really don't want to have to worry about oil changes and random stuff breaking on my car. I haven't used public transportation on a regular basis before, but I'm sure it's not all that hard to figure out.



It is definitely doable. I have done 3 CPs (and hopefully a 4th) without a car. 



dispatch said:


> Does anyone know what the process would be to audition for a character role if I only want to pick up extra hours?  I am hoping to be in Florida for a PI in January, but would love to pick up extra hours performing!
> 
> Also, does anyone know what the requirements are to be a parade dancer or in shows such as the High School Musical 2 Pep Rally?  I am not equity, but have a dancing background.



I am not sure how/if there are auditions for people on a PI. But for any character audition there is 2 parts. The animation and dance. Animation is basically like charades. They have you act something out (for example, making a sandwich). Then comes the dance part. It is in counts of 4.

Also, I don't know what the requirements are, but you have to be selected for parades and shows. You also have to have a high-enough color code.


----------



## shastatikipunch

Joanna71985 said:


> It is definitely doable. I have done 3 CPs (and hopefully a 4th) without a car.




Yeah, plus I know with the pay and bills it isn't the easiest thing in the world, but I wanna try and put some money away while I'm down there even if it's only a few hundred, and not having to pay for gas will definitely help me do that. Cause right now I'm barely making it paycheck to paycheck. I heard hours are basically however open you leave yourself in the CP, so I'm hoping to get as many hours under my belt as I possibly can and have some money left over at the end of each week.


----------



## TinkerbellLuvr7

i'm taking my car and i'm not going to worry about gas.  the longest drive should be no longer than 15/20 mins away so you will not go through gas as much since its a short distance so that is the least of my worries and I will be thanking my parents a ton for letting me bring my car lol


----------



## imagineerhopefull

The buses are ok, but can be a very large headache. I had to experience the AK bus this past spring, and then take a shuttle bus over to Blizzard Beach. Each morning the AK bus would be packed, sometimes they would use a smaller bus instead of a regular sized one, which would cause more of a headache. Once getting to AK I would then switch to a van to get to BB, which was more than packed, think 24 people in a van thats only supposed to seat 14! Then trying to get the van to pick you up on the way home, sometimes it wouldn't come for two hours!!! Getting to Walmart was always an adventure, it taking 2 hrs when with a car it can take 30 minutes. If given the option, BRING YOUR CAR! It makes it much more convenient and allows you to do much more than Disney. I was lucky enough that my girlfriend had a car and being able to go to Clearwater or Celebration or any of the resorts any time we wanted. Again, if you can... Bring A Car!!


----------



## imagineerhopefull

shastatikipunch said:


> Yeah, plus I know with the pay and bills it isn't the easiest thing in the world, but I wanna try and put some money away while I'm down there even if it's only a few hundred, and not having to pay for gas will definitely help me do that. Cause right now I'm barely making it paycheck to paycheck. I heard hours are basically however open you leave yourself in the CP, so I'm hoping to get as many hours under my belt as I possibly can and have some money left over at the end of each week.




If you're heading down with the intention of making money while there, don't plan on it. It is supposed to be an experience, not a job. At $6.67 an hour, minus taxes, then rent, a 40hr pay check can turn into $150, and that's before food.


----------



## dispatch

I'm assuming I can go to an open audition whether or not I'm full-time/part-time/PI.  I guess what I'm wondering is if you can audition under the stipulation that you would not be available full time...

Also, it's been two years since I've worked there--can you re-explain the color-coding to me?  Thanks


----------



## kaos928

imagineerhopefull said:


> If you're heading down with the intention of making money while there, don't plan on it. It is supposed to be an experience, not a job. At $6.67 an hour, minus taxes, then rent, a 40hr pay check can turn into $150, and that's before food.



Good news! I just had my phone interview Tuesday and they said starting in January they're raising the pay to anything from 6.70 to 8.14 depending on where you are working and at what role. I don't know what the differences are but you could potentially make a lot more money! btw from my interview I have to guess they'll offer me hospitality but we will have to wait and see!!!!


----------



## shastatikipunch

imagineerhopefull said:


> If you're heading down with the intention of making money while there, don't plan on it. It is supposed to be an experience, not a job. At $6.67 an hour, minus taxes, then rent, a 40hr pay check can turn into $150, and that's before food.



Trust me I'm not heading down there for the money, I make alot more at my current job then what they pay down there. My big problem is spending habits (lots of DVD's, Video Games, CD's, etc...) I'm going down there to hopefully lay down the path to a career with Disney. But if while I'm down there, if I can learn to save money (due to the fact that I probably won't be buying as much cause it has to be transported back home to RI eventually, and because I won't have to worry about gas at all) then that's a plus for me as well (even if I'm not saving a whole hell of a lot and something I'd tie in with the overall experience as well).


----------



## Joanna71985

dispatch said:


> I'm assuming I can go to an open audition whether or not I'm full-time/part-time/PI.  I guess what I'm wondering is if you can audition under the stipulation that you would not be available full time...
> 
> Also, it's been two years since I've worked there--can you re-explain the color-coding to me?  Thanks



Color codes is what you are scored for dance and animation. The higher the score, the more you could possibly be selected for.



kaos928 said:


> Good news! I just had my phone interview Tuesday and they said starting in January they're raising the pay to anything from 6.70 to 8.14 depending on where you are working and at what role. I don't know what the differences are but you could potentially make a lot more money! btw from my interview I have to guess they'll offer me hospitality but we will have to wait and see!!!!



Dang, that is a big jump. I was quite happy with $6.67 (that was a raise from my previous CP) but that is even better).


----------



## Invisible_ears_82389

kaos928 said:


> Good news! I just had my phone interview Tuesday and they said starting in January they're raising the pay to anything from 6.70 to 8.14 depending on where you are working and at what role. I don't know what the differences are but you could potentially make a lot more money! btw from my interview I have to guess they'll offer me hospitality but we will have to wait and see!!!!




Are you a business major?  Because I really want to do hospitality, and I keep hearing mixed stories about how difficult it is to get.


----------



## kaos928

Invisible_ears_82389 said:


> Are you a business major?  Because I really want to do hospitality, and I keep hearing mixed stories about how difficult it is to get.



Actually no, it turns out just about everything I picked on the role check list was  hard to get. My interviewer, Margie, said that she used to work in something like staffing in one of the hospitality locations and asked about my computer skills which I think I sold her on since I've been using computer since I was like 2 and I have used different companies interfaces in jobs I've had in accounting, price control at a grocery store and at a tanning salon. So it will either be that or I'm guessing attractions. I had really wanted the BBB but I knew like no one gets it and she didn't even really bother asking me questions about it so that was sad. But we'll see!


----------



## snowflake814

this board is sooo big. im only on page 23.. i was wondering if someone could tell me all they know that you can expect when doing hospitality & charcter attendant. ive decided i wanna choose between those two and now ive decided merchandice (but that's self explanatory what all you do for that haha) but i hope people can help.

thanks!!


----------



## Joanna71985

snowflake814 said:


> this board is sooo big. im only on page 23.. i was wondering if someone could tell me all they know that you can expect when doing hospitality & charcter attendant. ive decided i wanna choose between those two and now ive decided merchandice (but that's self explanatory what all you do for that haha) but i hope people can help.
> 
> thanks!!



Well, I did character attendant Fall Advantage 2006 (and hope to do it again this summer). It is soooooo much fun. You get to work in all 4 theme parks. You are assisting the character while maintaining order and helping the guests in line (for example, sending the families up, taking pictures if they want, helping out with a pen or paper, ect). You may have to set up a queue line. Sometimes you work dining (which is a little bit different). If you have any more questions about character attendant I can try to help.


----------



## snowflake814

hey. yet another question. my college isn't having the presentation until nov 5th. and its only october now. this presentation is for spring 08 i hope right? my college hasnt even put up any flyers yet, but it's on the college program site. It better be for spring 08 becuase that's when i want to go haha!

anyone have any ideas if it's for spring?


----------



## chuchubipretu

I am a mom who has some questions for all you vets of the CP.  

1.  How old were you/what year in college were you when you did your first CP?  We would like our DS to complete his first year away at school before doing the CP.  He, however, is ready to go for Spring 08 after only one semester at school.  (He has already interviewed.)

2.  Has anyone done the Fall program?  I'll be honest...I'd hate to have my son away for Thanksgiving and Christmas.  Do you get time to go home during your CP?  

3. And finally...has anyone done a summer CP after completing the full Fall/Spring one?  Is housing provided for summer only?

Thanks for all your help.


----------



## snowflake814

AladdinJay said:


> Has anybody done "Backstage" or know what that involves?  I'm just curious because I may want to do that but was just wondering if anybody knows ANYTHING about that at all?
> 
> Oh yeah, and I've heard that if you want to, you can choose to stay if you have graduated down there already.  Is there anymore information on this?  Do you get a better job or is it just a continuation of the CP (with living in the apartment, etc.)



hey did anyone anwser this question.... well the second one about staying down there... or did you find out the answer... if so do u get a better job or is it a continuation.. and an addition to that.. does the page go up if ur hired through disney, and not the program..??


----------



## kaos928

chuchubipretu said:


> I am a mom who has some questions for all you vets of the CP.
> 
> 1.  How old were you/what year in college were you when you did your first CP?  We would like our DS to complete his first year away at school before doing the CP.  He, however, is ready to go for Spring 08 after only one semester at school.  (He has already interviewed.)
> 
> 2.  Has anyone done the Fall program?  I'll be honest...I'd hate to have my son away for Thanksgiving and Christmas.  Do you get time to go home during your CP?
> 
> 3. And finally...has anyone done a summer CP after completing the full Fall/Spring one?  Is housing provided for summer only?
> 
> Thanks for all your help.



Actually a lot of schools require that you finish your first year, or have 30 credits like mine. I assume that being that Christmas and Thanksgiving are such busy times it would be nearly impossible to get time off although I haven't been there. I know if you do the Spring program you have the option to extend to Spring Advantage for the rest of the summer so then you would have the same housing. I had a friend who went back for the Summer the following year. I believe at the end of your CP you have the option to go seasonal so you can come back, I don't know about the pay but since you are no longer a CP the housing wouldn't be available. Unless there is a Summer program which I think they have for Alumni but just for QSF&B and custodial then I believe there would be housing. I'm not the authority on these things though


----------



## Joanna71985

snowflake814 said:


> hey. yet another question. my college isn't having the presentation until nov 5th. and its only october now. this presentation is for spring 08 i hope right? my college hasnt even put up any flyers yet, but it's on the college program site. It better be for spring 08 becuase that's when i want to go haha!
> 
> anyone have any ideas if it's for spring?



Yes. Schools are currently recruiting for the Spring/Spring Advantage 2008 programs. The recruiting for the Fall programs takes place in the spring.



chuchubipretu said:


> I am a mom who has some questions for all you vets of the CP.
> 
> 1.  How old were you/what year in college were you when you did your first CP?  We would like our DS to complete his first year away at school before doing the CP.  He, however, is ready to go for Spring 08 after only one semester at school.  (He has already interviewed.)
> 
> 2.  Has anyone done the Fall program?  I'll be honest...I'd hate to have my son away for Thanksgiving and Christmas.  Do you get time to go home during your CP?
> 
> 3. And finally...has anyone done a summer CP after completing the full Fall/Spring one?  Is housing provided for summer only?
> 
> Thanks for all your help.



1) I have done 3 CPs. My first CP was my first year in school, Spring 2005. I was 19 years old and it was after my first semester.

2) My 2nd CP was Fall Advantage 2006. That was my favorite CP so far by alot. You do get days off but usually they are not the same weekly. So you would have to try in advance to get 4 days off (Fri-Mon, 2 weeks worth of days off). I loved being in FL for the holidays. Also, CPs almost always work them.

3). I have done an "unofficial" summer CP. They do not do them every summer however. For summer CPs, housing is provided.


----------



## Dee/Belle

A lot of you are talking about the way Disney measures your height (specifically for character performers). I am 5"3 so where would that put me (approximately) under Disney's standards? Also--is there some sort of place or webpage that shows roughly which characters are which heights? I see you guys spouting off a few here and there, I'm just curious in general. Sorry for all the questions but I know that you guys will give me the right answers


----------



## Joanna71985

Dee/Belle said:


> A lot of you are talking about the way Disney measures your height (specifically for character performers). I am 5"3 so where would that put me (approximately) under Disney's standards? Also--is there some sort of place or webpage that shows roughly which characters are which heights? I see you guys spouting off a few here and there, I'm just curious in general. Sorry for all the questions but I know that you guys will give me the right answers



Real height is different then Disney height. However, 5'3 would be friends with Chipmunks. And no, there is no website that lists that stuff. However, if you would like to know I can send you a PM.


----------



## Sehsun

*chuchubipretu*,
I am not a veteran of the CP but am currently doing it now.  I can answer a few of your questions. 

1) I graduated from college in May '07, so I am doing the CP the semester after I graduated.  I really like that I waited because I didn't have to work anything out with my school (such as credits, etc.) before I left.

2) I have heard that CPs do not get to go home for Thanksgiving and Christmas - those are the busiest holidays for the fall, and CPs will most likely be working during them, unfortunately.  If you would like some time off, however, it is recommended to ask for the days off well in advance.  I have already scheduled one day off and the request was approved.  I am thinking of asking of 2-3 days off the week after Thanksgiving.


----------



## Traveliz

My daughter is a CP now as well and will be there over Thanksgiving and Christmas -- she is in a busy attraction at Epcot and was told they could not request specific days off from middle of November through the end of their program but times of day off -- so she could request having the morning of a certain day off but not that whole day or night...

I can't imagine any CP though having the time to get home and back from a holiday even if they did happen to have the two days off right together.

Liz


----------



## Wannabe Ariel

Joanna71985 said:


> Real height is different then Disney height. However, 5'3 would be friends with Chipmunks. And no, there is no website that lists that stuff. However, if you would like to know I can send you a PM.




Hi, i'm not really new to this board i just decided to make a name today. Anyway, i went to the open casting call yesterday for princesses and princes. I was not sent home with the first round of people and was super excited b/c i thought i was going to be able to be a princess. They then called six numbers (myself included) and was told that they didn't have the wigs or costumes ready but they thought that we where best suited for the part of a fairy, and we would get called back when the costumes where ready. What i want to know is, does anyone have any idea about these fairies? Also, i measured 5'3 1/2 yesterday. I was told by other disney empoyees that i was too short to be a princess. Is that true? If anyone can help that would be AWESOME!!


----------



## disney100666

hi, um, I have a question, over at the TB me and another person were wondering, can you choose your job and stuff like we want to be Princesses and we were wondering if we had to like work are way up to it or something?
TIA,
Bridget xoxo


----------



## DopeysDog

Hey all, I'm new here!

This CP sounds like SO MUCH FUN and I would do anything to do it.    Sadly, I graduated a few years ago.  That makes it impossible for me to get in, right?    I'm so bummed I missed out on this!   GRRR!

Do they really check with your college to see if you are currently a student?  Could I just put my old school on the application and hope they don't check?  I would do anything to get in!


----------



## Joanna71985

disney100666 said:


> hi, um, I have a question, over at the TB me and another person were wondering, can you choose your job and stuff like we want to be Princesses and we were wondering if we had to like work are way up to it or something?
> TIA,
> Bridget xoxo



You have to be selected through an audition to be a performer.



DopeysDog said:


> Hey all, I'm new here!
> 
> This CP sounds like SO MUCH FUN and I would do anything to do it.    Sadly, I graduated a few years ago.  That makes it impossible for me to get in, right?    I'm so bummed I missed out on this!   GRRR!
> 
> Do they really check with your college to see if you are currently a student?  Could I just put my old school on the application and hope they don't check?  I would do anything to get in!



Unfortunately you have to be a student in school.


----------



## snowflake814

DSNYGRL_JKS2006 said:


> *~Hey all what up! Just wanted to post that I was a WDWCP-er in the Summer of 2006, from May 2006-August 2006, I lived in Chatham! Building 8, 8308, 3rd Floor to be exact. I accepted my role as a Lifeguard at Blizzard Beach, then I switched to Outdoor Food at Epcot Center and also picked up shifts to work as a parade controller at the Magic Kingdom for : SpectroMagic and Wishses firework show, yes I was that girl w/ the orange light saber looking wand directing the crowd and yes I was the girl who has the HUGE white Mickey hand waving down from the train station as you walked out for the night from the Magic Kingdom! LOL!
> 
> If anyone has a question reguarding the Walt Disney World College Program for this Fall 07 or Spring 07, or anytime just ask away, click on my AIM and IM me OR reply with a post to this thread and I will answer back. As soon as I was done with the College Program, I became a WDWCP rep' for my college for Fall 2006 and Spring 2007. So yeah on top of being a huge DISNEY lover to begin with, been going since I was like baby back in 85' I can answer pretty  much any questions you have!
> 
> Can you bring your car(hell yes! i did all the way from PA!)
> Where are the local supermarkets to shop? ( DO NOT GO TO GOODINGS at the Crossings WAY to expensive)
> Affordable gas stations?
> Restaurants/Food?
> How to get to the Florida Mall?
> The nearest Post Office?
> etc ..
> 
> Any questions feel free to ask!!





woah i totally realized we have so much in common. i havn't done the disney program, i'm hoping to do it in Jan 08.. but the things in common.. ur names katie? i'm caitlin.. ur from bethlehem/allentown pa... ME 2... uve been goin 2 disney since 85.. ive been goin since 87 when i was in my moms belly and almost every year since. lol. n ur in love with a ff? i'm not... but my dad is a fireman lol. that's crazy... i wonder if i know you? what hs did u go 2? i went to nazareth. n go to ncc now... i hope u still check this board n respond lol.


----------



## snowflake814

DSNYGRL_JKS2006 said:


> Oh if your working in attractions you of course will be in 1 of the 4 parks lol lucky you!! yeah ull find out the day you arrive in check-in, you'll know exactly what attraction and WHAT park! that is soo exciting!
> 
> No I didn't take any classes, I was there in Summer 2006, first off I don't think they offered any because of Summer, and second there is like NO time to take them! LOL When your not working your sleeping, resting, RELAXING and of course above all, enjoying yourself at the parks and enjoying nights out like at Downtown Disney/Pleasure Island: Thursday's are offcially CP nights there..esp. at Club Motion LOL ull find out all about that! And your right if you do take classes, they are hard to get credit for and they are for fun!! but if you see something you really like go for it!
> 
> Your asking is it worth working extra(pick up shifts) definitley .. it is at your leisure! You go on to the computer network it will tell you whats available, the time, location, what you will be doing etc! You look at your schedule and if you have an easy week u can pick something up, esp. if it interests you! For example like I did the parade control in Magic Kingdom, it was sooo much fun I worked a short shift.. 6pm-10pm. I was on Main Street USA helping directing people before after and during SpectroMagic and leading up to the Wishes Fireworks show, after that during the end of the fireworks before anyone really started moving for the exit, we all met up by the train station, put on those HUGE WHITE mickey gloves and waved and said goodnight to everyone leaving the park! it was soooo much fun!
> 
> If you do this at all, its mostly towards the END of your program, thats when I did my pick ups, because u are soo overwhelemd and want to do SO MUCH with your own role and when your NOT working, that u wont even have time, and say u dont get to pick up at all thats all ok too!! alot of ppl dont





more randomness.. i dont really kno much bout this site.. but i saw i can c ur site.. n on ur myspace... ur bf runs w/ nancy run? the fire chief there i knew all my life.. he works with my dad... n do u kno kyle h. ( id rather not say his last name on a public thing like this).. i've known kyle 4 a few years.... crazyyyyyyy lol


----------



## DopeysDog

> Unfortunately you have to be a student in school.


Darn, thanks Joanna!  Just another quick question, you may not know, but I'm hoping they used the term "student" loosely.  

I'm planning on doing Fall 2008 CP.  Would it work if I took one or two community college classes in the spring just for fun as electives (that's the cheapest way) and apply while taking those?  Soon as they are over, I'm dropping out of the school.  Will that work?  The requirements say you have to be in school at the time you apply, it doesn't say you can't just drop everything after that.


----------



## Joanna71985

I believe you just have to be a full-time student.


----------



## Traveliz

Joanna71985 said:


> I believe you just have to be a full-time student.



I don't believe that is true - I was told by an older woman on the program that you just have to be taking college classes - one or two is fine - that would be a great question to ask at a presentation - anyone can go to those.

Liz


----------



## Katy0708

DopeysDog said:


> Darn, thanks Joanna!  Just another quick question, you may not know, but I'm hoping they used the term "student" loosely.
> 
> I'm planning on doing Fall 2008 CP.  Would it work if I took one or two community college classes in the spring just for fun as electives (that's the cheapest way) and apply while taking those?  Soon as they are over, I'm dropping out of the school.  Will that work?  The requirements say you have to be in school at the time you apply, it doesn't say you can't just drop everything after that.



You can be a full-time or part-time student

"Students also must meet any additional criteria their school requires for participation in our program. This may include, G.P.A., grade level, and number of credit hours earned. Schools will be contacted to verify eligibility." that's from the website. But if you have any questions, i would ask the university or at a campus presentation.


----------



## khancock

Wannabe Ariel said:


> What i want to know is, does anyone have any idea about these fairies?



I'm not 100%, but I bet it has something to do with this:
http://disney.go.com/fairies/


----------



## kaos928

I think the school requirements are only if you want to get credit through the school. Obviously if you already graduated you wouldnt need it but I dont think that dropping classes after you've been accepted would work but ya never know.


----------



## AladdinJay

Good luck to those applying!!


----------



## DopeysDog

> I think the school requirements are only if you want to get credit through the school. Obviously if you already graduated you wouldnt need it but I dont think that dropping classes after you've been accepted would work but ya never know.


I just spoke to Disney, and they told me the only requirement is that when you apply, you have to be in college and taking at least ONE class.  So I think if I take just one class at a community college and apply while taking it, I will be OK.  At least, I hope.  I would hate to go through all that trouble with taking the class just to find out it doesn't work.


----------



## orangekid13

DopeysDog said:


> I just spoke to Disney, and they told me the only requirement is that when you apply, you have to be in college and taking at least ONE class.  So I think if I take just one class at a community college and apply while taking it, I will be OK.  At least, I hope.  I would hate to go through all that trouble with taking the class just to find out it doesn't work.



what would be worse is to take the course, apply, and get turned down


----------



## snowflake814

Has anyone in here NOT lived in the housing Disney provides? I emailed the college program housing person, and she said you can live in your own aprtment or watever, and i was wondering if any has done that??

like every1s been talking about check-in day for their housing and stuff... but for the people who live in their own place, how different is it? is it diffult or anything? any info bout this would be nice.

thanks,
caitlin


----------



## Joanna71985

snowflake814 said:


> Has anyone in here NOT lived in the housing Disney provides? I emailed the college program housing person, and she said you can live in your own aprtment or watever, and i was wondering if any has done that??
> 
> like every1s been talking about check-in day for their housing and stuff... but for the people who live in their own place, how different is it? is it diffult or anything? any info bout this would be nice.
> 
> thanks,
> caitlin



I don't know anyone personally, but I do know of people who have stayed elsewhere doing the CP.

Then for check-in, everything is the same except for the housing part (getting apartment assignments and keys, ect).


----------



## Dee/Belle

Have any of you taken a course online through your college while you were doing the CP? I'm thinking about doing an English course. Just wondering if anyone had done it and could tip me off as to if I'll have time or not. I'm a pretty serious and focused student but I'm just not sure I want to do it (the class)


----------



## snowflake814

another question. lol... i 4get if disney looks at ur gpa or if its jsut ur college.. but do u kno if disney does... do they look at ur overall gpa or each gpa of each semister


----------



## kaos928

snowflake814 said:


> another question. lol... i 4get if disney looks at ur gpa or if its jsut ur college.. but do u kno if disney does... do they look at ur overall gpa or each gpa of each semister



From what the website says it appears the GPA is something that your school would look at to see if you meet _their_ requirements


----------



## Joanna71985

snowflake814 said:


> another question. lol... i 4get if disney looks at ur gpa or if its jsut ur college.. but do u kno if disney does... do they look at ur overall gpa or each gpa of each semister



GPA is definitely looked at.


----------



## snowflake814

Joanna71985 said:


> GPA is definitely looked at.



yea i understand it's looked at.. but do they look at each semister's GPA... or do they just look at the all 2gether average GPA... 

the reason i ask is cuz im like a c student. i havnt done 2 well in school.. and my 1st semister i had a 1.85 gpa or (i kno bad!! lol), but the rest are above the 2.0.. now this semister i know i'll bring the gpa up even hire b/c im actually doing well this semister... so will they look at my 1.85 and be like damn were not tkaing her.. or will they look at my GPA is a whole and see its a 2.4 or watever it is??


----------



## Katy0708

snowflake814 said:


> yea i understand it's looked at.. but do they look at each semister's GPA... or do they just look at the all 2gether average GPA...
> 
> the reason i ask is cuz im like a c student. i havnt done 2 well in school.. and my 1st semister i had a 1.85 gpa or (i kno bad!! lol), but the rest are above the 2.0.. now this semister i know i'll bring the gpa up even hire b/c im actually doing well this semister... so will they look at my 1.85 and be like damn were not tkaing her.. or will they look at my GPA is a whole and see its a 2.4 or watever it is??



the reason for the GPA is for the school. If you don't meet the GPA requirement, your school will not allow you to apply or accept the program. i don't think disney even looks at your GPA. i don't think they really care.


----------



## Joanna71985

snowflake814 said:


> yea i understand it's looked at.. but do they look at each semister's GPA... or do they just look at the all 2gether average GPA...
> 
> the reason i ask is cuz im like a c student. i havnt done 2 well in school.. and my 1st semister i had a 1.85 gpa or (i kno bad!! lol), but the rest are above the 2.0.. now this semister i know i'll bring the gpa up even hire b/c im actually doing well this semister... so will they look at my 1.85 and be like damn were not tkaing her.. or will they look at my GPA is a whole and see its a 2.4 or watever it is??



It goes by individual semester gpa, I believe.


----------



## DopeysDog

Anybody have any tips on how to best get my folks on my side to do this?  I just mentioned it may be something I want to do and they were completely against it!  I am an only child though, so I just think they're afraid of me leaving all by myself for so long.  I'm about to tell them it's my dream!  They don't get it.


----------



## TinkerbellLuvr7

DopeysDog said:


> Anybody have any tips on how to best get my folks on my side to do this?  I just mentioned it may be something I want to do and they were completely against it!  I am an only child though, so I just think they're afraid of me leaving all by myself for so long.  I'm about to tell them it's my dream!  They don't get it.


mine would be so against me doing this during college esp bc I only had 4 yrs of free tuition but they allow you to go up to a semester after you graduate so why dont you bring that up???   That way you will not be missing college and won't have to worry about taking classes and what you will miss.  The only downfall of going after graduation is that you don't have insurance..I wont bc I'm not taking 12 credits of classes but my parents said they will buy me a low rate insurance incase I would need that.

..if they are willing to let you go during the year then go but most likely you will be a semester behind unless you take a ton of summer classes that's worth the semester you will be missing...if not go after and you can work, build your resume and look for a job the following semester.

hope this helps!!


----------



## Dee/Belle

My parents wanted me to do an internship for journalism in Scotland rather than do the CP. So finally I made a list of pros and cons for them. Scotland would be so much more expensive, I would be so far away and more apt to get homesick/feel alone. With Disney, it's like my second home, I wouldn't be LOSING any money, I would have so much more fun, get to do my dream, etc. I took lots of summer classes, etc. (I'm only a sophomore) and I'm already almost a semester ahead. I'll be a full semester ahead by the time I do my CP next year so school isn't a huge issue. Try and make a list of good things and show it to them. It's more effective than you'd normally expect. Good luck!


----------



## disney100666

Joanna71985 said:


> You have to be selected through an audition to be a performer.



ok thanks! that's for the autograph signing princesses right?


----------



## Joanna71985

disney100666 said:


> ok thanks! that's for the autograph signing princesses right?



It's for any performers.


----------



## Tedi Bara

Does anyone know how long it will take to hear back after you find out you have not been selected for character performer?  Is it the usual 2 weeks?


----------



## super_star

I'll have my phone interview in a few minutes. I hope I do great.


----------



## ariel sparrow

good luck!!!=D what position are you hoping for? and what semester?


----------



## DopeysDog

I mentioned doing this to may parents and they are TOTALLY against me doing it!  I mean, not even considering it!  My mom has a friend at work, and their daughter did the program, and daughter didn't have a good experience and now Mom is telling me I'll be alone at the bustop at 3 a.m. and that you will be totally worked to death and all this.  Grrrr it's so annoying that they won't even listen!  I'm not giving up yet!


----------



## Sehsun

DopeysDog said:


> I mentioned doing this to may parents and they are TOTALLY against me doing it!  I mean, not even considering it!  My mom has a friend at work, and their daughter did the program, and daughter didn't have a good experience and now Mom is telling me I'll be alone at the bustop at 3 a.m. and that you will be totally worked to death and all this.  Grrrr it's so annoying that they won't even listen!  I'm not giving up yet!



I'm sorry that your parents are against it.  Before I did the program, I had heard only positive experiences from CP alumni.  Then, later I did hear a couple of not-so-good experiences.  

So yes, there are some people who have a bad experience, but it seems like the majority have the time of their lives.  Sometimes parents tend to listen to people they know directly, rather than hearing stories of other people or stories online.  You should let your parents know of the DISboards and how many students really had a great experience on the CP.

And yes, don't give up!!!!!


----------



## Joanna71985

super_star said:


> I'll have my phone interview in a few minutes. I hope I do great.



Good luck! What roles did you pick?



DopeysDog said:


> I mentioned doing this to may parents and they are TOTALLY against me doing it!  I mean, not even considering it!  My mom has a friend at work, and their daughter did the program, and daughter didn't have a good experience and now Mom is telling me I'll be alone at the bustop at 3 a.m. and that you will be totally worked to death and all this.  Grrrr it's so annoying that they won't even listen!  I'm not giving up yet!



That really stinks. I really hope they change their minds.



Tedi Bara said:


> Does anyone know how long it will take to hear back after you find out you have not been selected for character performer?  Is it the usual 2 weeks?



Have not? It depends. I found out about 7 days after that I didn't get it. But it took a few weeks after the audition to get my letter.


----------



## Sehsun

Tedi Bara said:


> Does anyone know how long it will take to hear back after you find out you have not been selected for character performer?  Is it the usual 2 weeks?



I got my acceptance packet 12 days after my audition.  Even if someone has not been selected as a character performer, he or she will be given another choice of a role (provided they were accepted into the program).


----------



## Joanna71985

Sehsun said:


> I got my acceptance packet 12 days after my audition.  Even if someone has not been selected as a character performer, he or she will be given another choice of a role (provided they were accepted into the program).



That's true. It took me about 3 weeks after my audition to get my letter, and that's when I found out I got character attendant. You found out at the audition you were accepted right?


----------



## Tedi Bara

I think I am excepted because I got a letter telling me I could be offereed another role.  The wait has just been really long (I interviewed mid-Spetember) and was wondering how long it took after you found out that you did not get character performer.  

On the brightside though the said I did awesome on my animation and barely missed the mark for movement.  (I think that is pretty good given that I have never danced before in my life)  I will try again next time. 

As of now I hope I get character attendent, attractions, or merchandise.


----------



## TinkerbellLuvr7

Tedi Bara said:


> I think I am excepted because I got a letter telling me I could be offereed another role.  The wait has just been really long (I interviewed mid-Spetember) and was wondering how long it took after you found out that you did not get character performer.
> 
> On the brightside though the said I did awesome on my animation and barely missed the mark for movement.  (I think that is pretty good given that I have never danced before in my life)  I will try again next time.
> 
> As of now I hope I get character attendent, attractions, or merchandise.


my roommate auditioned last spring for a character for the fall and did not get it, she found out late april that she had gotten hospitality so she did get in but not for character.  

good luck!


----------



## TinkerbellLuvr7

~dopey

..i'm sorry ur parents have negative feelings on the whole thing.  my dad knows a guy he worked with whose son did it and he was concerned bc i wont make enough money and ill be far away but i told him that it will be like the real world, you work a lot in the real world and at least this is at WDW.  I told him u are guaranteed at least 30 hrs ( u need 20 to pay rent)  and that we can just get me a low policy insurance so I'm covered and most ppl take online classes so they hopefully don't fall behind.

..maybe they will change their mind??  mine did thankfully.  my roommate was doing it this fall and quit a few weeks ago she was miserable and homesick (only child never more than an hr away from home) so i knew she would not last but I'm hoping to have a more positive experience.  

good luck


----------



## TinkerbellLuvr7

super_star said:


> I'll have my phone interview in a few minutes. I hope I do great.


goooooood luckkkkkkkkkk!!!!!!  

what roles are u applying for???

I'm going Jan 7th and I'm working at the BBB, I interviewd on the 12th of sept and got my letter on the 20th!  I think now they are backed up with applicants so its taking a bit longer..but good luck!


----------



## BriarRose86

Got my acceptance packet yesterday (only eight days after my interview  ).  Filled out all the stuff online, picked my arrival date (January 7th) and accepted the merchandise role.  Oh these next two months and couple of weeks...hopefully they fly by. AIM: PixieChic86...just in case anyone ever wants to chat.


----------



## Joanna71985

Tedi Bara said:


> I think I am excepted because I got a letter telling me I could be offereed another role.  The wait has just been really long (I interviewed mid-Spetember) and was wondering how long it took after you found out that you did not get character performer.
> 
> On the brightside though the said I did awesome on my animation and barely missed the mark for movement.  (I think that is pretty good given that I have never danced before in my life)  I will try again next time.
> 
> As of now I hope I get character attendent, attractions, or merchandise.



Well, that's good to hear. When did you audition? Like I said, I found out I didn't receive performer about 5-7 days after the audition, but got my letter about 3 weeks after the audition.

And character attendant and merchandise are good- I should know. 



BriarRose86 said:


> Got my acceptance packet yesterday (only eight days after my interview  ).  Filled out all the stuff online, picked my arrival date (January 7th) and accepted the merchandise role.  Oh these next two months and couple of weeks...hopefully they fly by. AIM: PixieChic86...just in case anyone ever wants to chat.



Congrats! I did merchandise my first CP, and had a lot of fun.


----------



## Sehsun

Joanna71985 said:


> That's true. It took me about 3 weeks after my audition to get my letter, and that's when I found out I got character attendant. You found out at the audition you were accepted right?



Yup I did, which was a very pleasant surprise - totally wasn't expecting a response that soon!


----------



## Joanna71985

Sehsun said:


> Yup I did, which was a very pleasant surprise - totally wasn't expecting a response that soon!



That's awsome.


----------



## Dee/Belle

I have a general question about the rooms. I know that if you have 7 roomates (so 8 of you total), it is cheaper but do you all share one bathroom? Just curious. Also--anyone have suggestions for rooming? I sort of want to take a leap of faith and see what I end up with but I have heard lots of horror stories about people having parties (with alcohol) and I am not down with that. Thanks!


----------



## snowflake814

okay.. my presentation isn't until nov 5th so i got a lil bit yet... now.. the ppl accepted 4 this spring.. wat r the later dates for check in available? I gotta move in around one of the latest dates, but my presentation isn't til 4everrrrrrr so i was just wondering 4 the ppl scheduling their checkin dates.. wat r the latest ones?


----------



## Joanna71985

Dee/Belle said:


> I have a general question about the rooms. I know that if you have 7 roomates (so 8 of you total), it is cheaper but do you all share one bathroom? Just curious. Also--anyone have suggestions for rooming? I sort of want to take a leap of faith and see what I end up with but I have heard lots of horror stories about people having parties (with alcohol) and I am not down with that. Thanks!



I am not positive, but I am pretty sure there is only 2 bathrooms in the 4-BR. I have stayed in the 2-BR and 3-BR apartments at Chatham, and hope to stay in the 3-BR again next time. It was really nice, and cheaper then a 1-BR or 2-BR.



snowflake814 said:


> okay.. my presentation isn't until nov 5th so i got a lil bit yet... now.. the ppl accepted 4 this spring.. wat r the later dates for check in available? I gotta move in around one of the latest dates, but my presentation isn't til 4everrrrrrr so i was just wondering 4 the ppl scheduling their checkin dates.. wat r the latest ones?



The dates depend on whether you get Spring or Spring Advantage. The earlier dates will be Spring, while later dates will be Spring Advantage.


----------



## snowflake814

Joanna71985 said:


> I am not positive, but I am pretty sure there is only 2 bathrooms in the 4-BR. I have stayed in the 2-BR and 3-BR apartments at Chatham, and hope to stay in the 3-BR again next time. It was really nice, and cheaper then a 1-BR or 2-BR.
> 
> 
> 
> The dates depend on whether you get Spring or Spring Advantage. The earlier dates will be Spring, while later dates will be Spring Advantage.



oh okay thanks.. becuase i have a lot of things to do before i'd go.  i was hoping to get in around the 23, 24, 25 or something... i wanna do spring advantage.. im gettin an apartment im not living in their housing, so i got a lot of apartment hunting prior to it all you know. i'm doing all this planning, if i don't get accept ill prolly cry for days haha. i meet the schools requirements... even tho my gpa SUCKS cuz the 1 semister i did bad n it brought it down.. its like a 2.03 but it does say a 2.0 or higher.. so i hope itbeing so close to a 2.0 doesn't ruin it


----------



## Katy0708

Dee/Belle said:


> I have a general question about the rooms. I know that if you have 7 roomates (so 8 of you total), it is cheaper but do you all share one bathroom? Just curious. Also--anyone have suggestions for rooming? I sort of want to take a leap of faith and see what I end up with but I have heard lots of horror stories about people having parties (with alcohol) and I am not down with that. Thanks!



I was in a 3-bedroom apartment, and there were 2 bathrooms. One bedroom had their own bathroom, while the 4 of us shared the other. It's not bad, you just have to make a schedule or ask before you go into the shower.
As for the alcohol, there are wellness and non-wellness apartments. I believe the wellness apartments are alcohol-free. If you are under 21, you will be in a wellness apartment, which means no alcohol allowed. If you are 21, but not a heavy drinker or partier, you can request a wellness apartment. It was fun to take the risk and I let the lady put in into a group. I asked for the 3-bedroom, but she chose which complex i was staying in. And it turned out to be the best decision I had made!


----------



## Dee/Belle

Katy0708 said:


> As for the alcohol, there are wellness and non-wellness apartments. I believe the wellness apartments are alcohol-free. If you are under 21, you will be in a wellness apartment, which means no alcohol allowed. If you are 21, but not a heavy drinker or partier, you can request a wellness apartment.



Oh I know about the wellness apts, but I just heard from four or five people I know they had issues with their roomates (under 21) bringings stuff in and not getting caught. I know how strict Disney is but they can't catch every thing.

Thanks for the clarification on the bathrooms, though. Silly question but I was just curious


----------



## Joanna71985

Katy0708 said:


> I was in a 3-bedroom apartment, and there were 2 bathrooms. One bedroom had their own bathroom, while the 4 of us shared the other. It's not bad, you just have to make a schedule or ask before you go into the shower.
> As for the alcohol, there are wellness and non-wellness apartments. I believe the wellness apartments are alcohol-free. If you are under 21, you will be in a wellness apartment, which means no alcohol allowed. If you are 21, but not a heavy drinker or partier, you can request a wellness apartment. It was fun to take the risk and I let the lady put in into a group. I asked for the 3-bedroom, but she chose which complex i was staying in. And it turned out to be the best decision I had made!



I was in a 3-BR at Chatham, and there were 3 baths.


----------



## Katy0708

Joanna71985 said:


> I was in a 3-BR at Chatham, and there were 3 baths.



aww! well, you were lucky!   i was at Vista (loved!) and we only had 2.


----------



## HallGirl

Dee/Belle said:


> I have a general question about the rooms. I know that if you have 7 roomates (so 8 of you total), it is cheaper but do you all share one bathroom? Just curious. Also--anyone have suggestions for rooming? I sort of want to take a leap of faith and see what I end up with but I have heard lots of horror stories about people having parties (with alcohol) and I am not down with that. Thanks!



I have 7 roommates in a 4 bedroom apartment.  There are 3 bathrooms, but only 2 have showers.  So, it's 2 bedrooms share one, another 2 bedrooms share one, and the 3rd bathroom is used by all.


----------



## lauran cameron

I already posted this in a thread before i realized that this was here. Loooong day so sorry.  So I'll post it here too just in case! 

For the interview...i read some of the guidelines for dress/hair etc...I have lightened hair, its not my natural colour by anymeans, yet its not an un-natural colour & its been this colour since i was in 7th grade haha...

I am the one on the left...the girl on the right is my DBF since i was 5, her dad is actually a member on the DIS and i never even knew until last year!  





sorry for this...haha...i'm the one in the middle, one of the only pics. i could find of me without a hat that was recent enough:





i usually wear it natural like this...i am the one on the left obviously heehee





...will they hire me or is that hair _too extreme_ for disney standards?


----------



## Katy0708

lauran cameron said:


> I already posted this in a thread before i realized that this was here. Loooong day so sorry.  So I'll post it here too just in case!
> 
> For the interview...i read some of the guidelines for dress/hair etc...I have lightened hair, its not my natural colour by anymeans, yet its not an un-natural colour & its been this colour since i was in 7th grade haha...
> 
> I am the one on the left...the girl on the right is my DBF since i was 5, her dad is actually a member on the DIS and i never even knew until last year!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry for this...haha...i'm the one in the middle, one of the only pics. i could find of me without a hat that was recent enough:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i usually wear it natural like this...i am the one on the left obviously heehee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...will they hire me or is that hair _too extreme_ for disney standards?



I would think your hair is fine. I have blonde hair that is highlighted, and they didn't say anything.. My roommate last spring had bright blonde hair, and they didn't say anything. Your's doesn't look out of the ordinary. I think you will be okay!


----------



## Carissa

Hey everyone! i've been lurking for a few days....and 115 pages later, i'm finally going to make my appearance! i applied/ had my interview at the beginning of october, and am auditioning on nov. 11th! i am a freshman at temple university, philadelphia, pa and i am sooooo excited to finally do the cp!

just wanted to say hi to everyone. also, THANK YOU for sooo much great advice!!!


----------



## Sehsun

Carissa said:


> Hey everyone! i've been lurking for a few days....and 115 pages later, i'm finally going to make my appearance! i applied/ had my interview at the beginning of october, and am auditioning on nov. 11th! i am a freshman at temple university, philadelphia, pa and i am sooooo excited to finally do the cp!
> 
> just wanted to say hi to everyone. also, THANK YOU for sooo much great advice!!!



Hi Carissa,
 to DISboards!  Your audition is coming up in a few weeks!  I wish you the best of luck and remember to SMILE and HAVE FUN!


----------



## Carissa

ok so yet ANOTHER question about auditions....i read through the whole thread and couldnt find an answer....

the website mentioned bringing a resume and a headshot? ....?


----------



## snowflake814

Carissa said:


> Hey everyone! i've been lurking for a few days....and 115 pages later, i'm finally going to make my appearance! i applied/ had my interview at the beginning of october, and am auditioning on nov. 11th! i am a freshman at temple university, philadelphia, pa and i am sooooo excited to finally do the cp!
> 
> just wanted to say hi to everyone. also, THANK YOU for sooo much great advice!!!



my best friend goes 2 temple.. shes in her soph year, but it's her 1st year there cuz she went 2 bloom last year... where is ur hometown?? im from the LV


----------



## Carissa

im from phoenixville, pa.....its actually only like 20 minutes away from the city


----------



## Joanna71985

Carissa said:


> Hey everyone! i've been lurking for a few days....and 115 pages later, i'm finally going to make my appearance! i applied/ had my interview at the beginning of october, and am auditioning on nov. 11th! i am a freshman at temple university, philadelphia, pa and i am sooooo excited to finally do the cp!
> 
> just wanted to say hi to everyone. also, THANK YOU for sooo much great advice!!!



Good luck with the audition!


----------



## Carissa

joanna.....i know you started your first cp as a freshman, do you have any regrets or feel like you started too soon for any reason?


----------



## Joanna71985

Carissa said:


> joanna.....i know you started your first cp as a freshman, do you have any regrets or feel like you started too soon for any reason?



Nope, none at all. I had a blast on the CP, and made many friends (many of whom I still talk to). I worked with a lot of great people, and worked in many different places. The only bad thing is that I am a semester behind, but I don't care. I wouldn't have given up the CP (any of them) for anything.


----------



## Carissa

i decided to do it this semester becuase i am already a semester ahead becuase of extra credits from taking ap tests in high school. so it works out for me! what exactly is a seasonal position? im assuming its only open to alumni, but how exactly does it work?


----------



## Joanna71985

Carissa said:


> i decided to do it this semester becuase i am already a semester ahead becuase of extra credits from taking ap tests in high school. so it works out for me! what exactly is a seasonal position? im assuming its only open to alumni, but how exactly does it work?



Actually, anyone can be seaonal (you just have to be available to work 2 weeks for training). Once you do the CP, you can go seasonally if you want. You can go and work whenever you want. You just have to work a certain amount of hours (it depends by department).


----------



## Carissa

sooo you would be able to work like christmas/spring break and summer?


----------



## disney100666

Joanna71985 said:


> It's for any performers.



ok dokey! thank you a bunch!


----------



## Joanna71985

Carissa said:


> sooo you would be able to work like christmas/spring break and summer?



If you wanted to. I hope to go back down this summer to work.


----------



## Carissa

and does that carry over within the department that you are working for? or do you reapply for a new job? or are there only certain jobs seasonally available?


----------



## Joanna71985

Carissa said:


> and does that carry over within the department that you are working for? or do you reapply for a new job? or are there only certain jobs seasonally available?



Nope, you can stay in the same role.


----------



## Carissa

awww thanks you for all of your help! ill post again after auditions!


----------



## Joanna71985

Carissa said:


> awww thanks you for all of your help! ill post again after auditions!



You're welcome. Good luck with the audition.


----------



## RR0206

Hey everyone. I feel like I already know the answer to this question, but I thought I'd ask. There aren't any hidden opportunities for technical theatre people to work on any of the shows at the park, are there? None of the roles I saw catered to this, but I thought I'd ask people who have been there if there has ever been any opportunity for CP participants to work backstage on any of the shows in the park. Thanks!


----------



## Katy0708

RR0206 said:


> Hey everyone. I feel like I already know the answer to this question, but I thought I'd ask. There aren't any hidden opportunities for technical theatre people to work on any of the shows at the park, are there? None of the roles I saw catered to this, but I thought I'd ask people who have been there if there has ever been any opportunity for CP participants to work backstage on any of the shows in the park. Thanks!



I don't believe there is a job like that for CPs, but there is an entertainment class where they teach you all the "stuff" that goes on behind the scenes of a show, and how they put on a show at Disney. There may not be a job, but there is a CP class!


----------



## Sehsun

Carissa said:


> ok so yet ANOTHER question about auditions....i read through the whole thread and couldnt find an answer....
> 
> the website mentioned bringing a resume and a headshot? ....?



You may have seen the info about a resume and headshot at disneyauditions.com?

For the audition for the CP, you do not need to bring either of these items.  I think you can if you want to, but it is definitely not required.  I didn't see anyone bring these to the audition I attended.  As long as you read and follow what it says on the CP website, you will be fine.


----------



## Carissa

ok thank you. i DID see it at disneyauditions.com.....someone told me it might just be for PT/FT jobs in entertainment?


----------



## RR0206

Thank you, Katy0708 for answering my previous question!

Here goes another one! For those of you who may have worked at AK and on the Safari, I was wondering what your peak hours tended to be like. I was looking at the sample 'peak' schedule included in the acceptance package and while it didn't seem like you'd be working there until 2 in the morning, I was curious as to what the peak schedules might be like.

Also on the safari note... does anyone know if there is a copy of the script online? I'm hopeful about possibly working there and figured it wouldn't hurt to start trying some memorization


----------



## Sehsun

Carissa said:


> ok thank you. i DID see it at disneyauditions.com.....someone told me it might just be for PT/FT jobs in entertainment?



You're very welcome!  That would probably be right.  For CPs, all they require is just to come in clothing that you can move around comfortably in.


----------



## khancock

RR0206 said:


> I was curious as to what the peak schedules might be like.


It totally varies based on where you work and what job duties you are doing for the day, but for the parks you can look at the park hours for the guests and subtract 2 hours for the earliest you may work or add 2 for the latest you may work.
its plausible that you could work a double, but mostly during peak times, you are probably going to be scheduled 10 hour days.


----------



## ariel sparrow

I will be flying if I get accepted so my packing is going to be limited. I already know I will be bringing my laptop, but I also have a printer/scanner that goes with it. Would it really be that big of a help to me or could I do without it? Thanks=D


----------



## Joanna71985

ariel sparrow said:


> I will be flying if I get accepted so my packing is going to be limited. I already know I will be bringing my laptop, but I also have a printer/scanner that goes with it. Would it really be that big of a help to me or could I do without it? Thanks=D



I would leave the printer. There are computer labs that you can use in FL, and it's one less thing you have to worry about.


----------



## Berlioz70

Hello everyone... I just received my offer for a character performer - Pluto height and couldn't be more excited!!! I do have a couple of quick questions and am hoping someone here can help me out...

I did make it through to the advance dance audition and thought I did pretty well... but how do I get considered to do parades once I get down there? I know it is pretty hard for CPs to do parades, but I'm much more interested in parade than just getting my picture taken.

Any advice would be great - thanks!


----------



## Dee/Belle

I don't know the answer to your question but congratulations! That is exciting for you! Maybe I'll see you in March when I come to visit before my Fall 08' CP


----------



## Katy0708

Berlioz70 said:


> Hello everyone... I just received my offer for a character performer - Pluto height and couldn't be more excited!!! I do have a couple of quick questions and am hoping someone here can help me out...
> 
> I did make it through to the advance dance audition and thought I did pretty well... but how do I get considered to do parades once I get down there? I know it is pretty hard for CPs to do parades, but I'm much more interested in parade than just getting my picture taken.
> 
> Any advice would be great - thanks!



There is a seperate audition for parades and special events once you get down to Florida. I think they do it every month or so... i believe. But I know that you audition in Florida!
Oh, and congrats!!!


----------



## Berlioz70

Is it okay to attend auditions down there because I am already in Entertainment? We were told that if you were not offered an Entertainment position that you would not be able to audition for a character role until after your current CP contract is complete - they do not want CP students to be switching roles once they get there.

Does anyone know how hard it is to be in Parades - or attended one of those auditions?


----------



## Dee/Belle

A friend of mine just got approved to be in Spectromagic, Jammin' Jungle and Disney Stars and Motor Cars. She isn't on the CP but she works there seasonally. She also got approved for Fantasmic. There is no harm in auditioning. Even if you don't make it the first time, you learn and can always audition again


----------



## Katy0708

Berlioz70 said:


> Is it okay to attend auditions down there because I am already in Entertainment? We were told that if you were not offered an Entertainment position that you would not be able to audition for a character role until after your current CP contract is complete - they do not want CP students to be switching roles once they get there.
> 
> Does anyone know how hard it is to be in Parades - or attended one of those auditions?



If you are already in entertainment, you can audition for any extra entertainment events. My bestfriend is a character and he is approved to be in the parade and castle show. He extended his program last fall, and when you extend, you can choose to be in the same or different role at Disney. (he chose a different role). But anyway, he is not an experienced dancer, but he got approved to be in the parade. He is good friends with Tigger and Goofy. I just think if you look like you really want to do the parade and have fun during the audition, you will be fine. It's how you present yourself and how well you can pick up a dance.


----------



## Sehsun

Berlioz70 said:


> Hello everyone... I just received my offer for a character performer - Pluto height and couldn't be more excited!!! I do have a couple of quick questions and am hoping someone here can help me out...
> 
> I did make it through to the advance dance audition and thought I did pretty well... but how do I get considered to do parades once I get down there? I know it is pretty hard for CPs to do parades, but I'm much more interested in parade than just getting my picture taken.
> 
> Any advice would be great - thanks!



Congratulations, that's wonderful!!!

I will send you a PM regarding the questions you asked about parades.


----------



## shufingle

Hey, My name is Travis and I am waiting to here from Dis on my interview that was on October 22nd it is now Holloween and I have till Monday before my two weeks of waiting is up (or even longer)!  I was just wanting to know if there were any people that got there letter early, if so how early? 
Just thought I would ask! I'm pretty sure that Im in, cause I got a e-mail telling me that " the time I asked off for, in my interview, for my sisters wedding was approved, and to also just let my manager know if I need any more time off"! I thought that was weird! Any Who! If anyone else has applied for the Spring Advantage 2008 shoot my an E-Mail at travis_barber@sci.edu!


----------



## Joanna71985

shufingle said:


> Hey, My name is Travis and I am waiting to here from Dis on my interview that was on October 22nd it is now Holloween and I have till Monday before my two weeks of waiting is up (or even longer)!  I was just wanting to know if there were any people that got there letter early, if so how early?
> Just thought I would ask! I'm pretty sure that Im in, cause I got a e-mail telling me that " the time I asked off for, in my interview, for my sisters wedding was approved, and to also just let my manager know if I need any more time off"! I thought that was weird! Any Who! If anyone else has applied for the Spring Advantage 2008 shoot my an E-Mail at travis_barber@sci.edu!



Hey Travis. Welcome to DIS. Hopefully you will hear soon. 2 weeks is pretty average for letters arriving. What roles did you pick?


----------



## karinagw

My son got his initial letter (not his final acceptance because he still has to go to auditions) on Oct 12, 10 days after his presentation and interview. Then, yesterday, he got the word-for-word identical letter (except dated the 22nd) again.  Peculiar.


----------



## ak714251

i got in!!! woo!!


----------



## Joanna71985

ak714251 said:


> i got in!!! woo!!



Congrats! What role did you get?


----------



## ak714251

merch, any tips? 

if anyone has ever done merch, where were you, where did you want to be, and if you could go again, where would you go?


----------



## Joanna71985

ak714251 said:


> merch, any tips?
> 
> if anyone has ever done merch, where were you, where did you want to be, and if you could go again, where would you go?



I did merchandise Spring 2005 (extending til Aug). I was mostly in Fantasyland at MK, though I also worked 2 weeks each in Liberty Square and Adventureland. I was so happy, because I had wanted to be in MK so bad. And if I wanted to do merch again, I would want to go back to the same place.


----------



## ariel sparrow

I've been trying to read the past pages on this thread and noticed that a few people said they over packed. I was just wondering if someone could give me some tips on how many outfits they think it would be appropriate to bring? And how many different kinds of clothing as far as casual and nicer things? 

My other question is that I am really interested in taking the Entertainment course which says that it is major specific. However, when I e-mailed Disney about it, they said that they have counselors down there that would see if they thought the class is appropriate for me. I do have a fine arts degree and am currently taking a theatre appreciation class. Has anybody taken the class before? Thanks!


----------



## Joanna71985

ariel sparrow said:


> I've been trying to read the past pages on this thread and noticed that a few people said they over packed. I was just wondering if someone could give me some tips on how many outfits they think it would be appropriate to bring? And how many different kinds of clothing as far as casual and nicer things?
> 
> My other question is that I am really interested in taking the Entertainment course which says that it is major specific. However, when I e-mailed Disney about it, they said that they have counselors down there that would see if they thought the class is appropriate for me. I do have a fine arts degree and am currently taking a theatre appreciation class. Has anybody taken the class before? Thanks!



How long will you be there? Definitely bring clothes for both warm weather and cold weather. If you are taking a class then you would need more nicer clothing then if you were not (because all you would need it for would be Traditions and training).

Sorry I can't help you on the class.


----------



## karinagw

Can I assume that one's work schedule takes into account one's class schedule?


----------



## ariel sparrow

If accepted I will be doing the Spring 2008. For traditions and training, how nice of clothing? like skirts and dress shoes?


----------



## Joanna71985

karinagw said:


> Can I assume that one's work schedule takes into account one's class schedule?



Yes. You are scheduled work around the class(es) you take.



ariel sparrow said:


> If accepted I will be doing the Spring 2008. For traditions and training, how nice of clothing? like skirts and dress shoes?



Yes. Nice dress pants, or a nice skirt, work nicely.


----------



## shufingle

This is Travis Again!  Someone asked what roles I put down? I basicly told them that I would do whatever, but I said I would like to be in Operations, Trasportation, Front End Opperations. But I dont know! 

After the interview the lady said that they really liked my work experiance and I was the best one she has interviewed that day. (But then again, it was 9am! LOL) So, I don't know! 
But for the last two days I have been stocking my mail lady. Hoping I'll get a letter early! I think she has had it tho! Today she might try to run over me!   HAHA! Anyway I am so excited! I just want to go to make friends, and just get away from this small town I'm in! 

I have lived here all my life, and its been two years after high school and all of my friends have left me. So now, I hang out with my mom and dad! LAME! So, I just want this oppertunity really bad and It is killing me to wait! Oh well!
Again, If anyone is looking or going to the Spring Advantage 2008 shoot me an e-mail! travis_barber@sci.edu  CHOW


----------



## TinkerbellLuvr7

ariel sparrow said:


> I've been trying to read the past pages on this thread and noticed that a few people said they over packed. I was just wondering if someone could give me some tips on how many outfits they think it would be appropriate to bring? And how many different kinds of clothing as far as casual and nicer things?
> 
> My other question is that I am really interested in taking the Entertainment course which says that it is major specific. However, when I e-mailed Disney about it, they said that they have counselors down there that would see if they thought the class is appropriate for me. I do have a fine arts degree and am currently taking a theatre appreciation class. Has anybody taken the class before? Thanks!


that will be my problem too...too many clothes and shoes that i wont wear lol.  i'm 22 so of course i want "bar" clothes, and chill clothes, and going out to eat clothes, and dress clothes for traditions/training (i'm not taking classes) and park clothes so I have a feeling I'm going to have to lay everything out and limit myself lol  ill be living outta my car i have a feeling haha!!


----------



## Katy0708

TinkerbellLuvr7 said:


> that will be my problem too...too many clothes and shoes that i wont wear lol.  i'm 22 so of course i want "bar" clothes, and chill clothes, and going out to eat clothes, and dress clothes for traditions/training (i'm not taking classes) and park clothes so I have a feeling I'm going to have to lay everything out and limit myself lol  ill be living outta my car i have a feeling haha!!



that's okay. when i went, my whole closet was full, and i used 6 out of the 8 dresser drawers we had! my roommate was nice enough to let me use 2 of hers!


----------



## TinkerbellLuvr7

Katy0708 said:


> that's okay. when i went, my whole closet was full, and i used 6 out of the 8 dresser drawers we had! my roommate was nice enough to let me use 2 of hers!


does each roommate get their own closet so theres 2 closets or just one and u share it??? i know u only get one dresser which kinda stinks and no desks either which is a bit odd lol.  oh well!!!


----------



## Joanna71985

TinkerbellLuvr7 said:


> does each roommate get their own closet so theres 2 closets or just one and u share it??? i know u only get one dresser which kinda stinks and no desks either which is a bit odd lol.  oh well!!!



1 closet per bedroom.


----------



## Sehsun

ariel sparrow said:


> If accepted I will be doing the Spring 2008. For traditions and training, how nice of clothing? like skirts and dress shoes?



Skirts and dress pants are fine.  Button-down shirts and blouses are also good.  For shoes, you'll want to have either closed-heel open-toe OR open-heel closed-toe.  In other words, at least one end of the shoe must be closed.

For the ladies, you will want to wear pantyhose or knee highs with your pants/skirt.



TinkerbellLuvr7 said:


> does each roommate get their own closet so theres 2 closets or just one and u share it??? i know u only get one dresser which kinda stinks and no desks either which is a bit odd lol.  oh well!!!



I am not sure about the other bedrooms, but I know for the 1-bedrooms there is one walk-in closet that you and your roommate share - there are also 2 lockers inside the closet.  There are 3 drawers on each side of the dresser, and me and my roommate split 3 each.

It _is_ a bit strange that there are no desks, but I just use the kitchen counter for my desk (for my laptop).  I think for the other bedroom sizes, they have dining room tables.


----------



## TinkerbellLuvr7

thanks for the help so basically ill have enough room for the closet to hang things up but less space for dresser drawer type things: tshirts, shorts, etc. gotta know these things in advance for girls!!!


----------



## Joanna71985

TinkerbellLuvr7 said:


> thanks for the help so basically ill have enough room for the closet to hang things up but less space for dresser drawer type things: tshirts, shorts, etc. gotta know these things in advance for girls!!!



Exactly!


----------



## TinkerbellLuvr7

does anyone know how much the laundry costs and if u hafta use quarters??


----------



## Joanna71985

TinkerbellLuvr7 said:


> does anyone know how much the laundry costs and if u hafta use quarters??



You use laundry cards. It is 5 bucks to get the card (along with $3 on it) and then it is $1 to wash and $1 to dry. At least at Chatham anyway.


----------



## TinkerbellLuvr7

so then you just put money on it whenever u need it?? at least u dont have to worry about quarters!!! in school by my senior year we paid 25 bucks a semester and u had unlimited laundry it was wonderful!!

one last question for tonight lol. when you get there to check in...i know who i want to live with already we need to stand together in line right??  do we have to tell disney ahead of time that we want to live together or do we tell them that day?? 


thanks joanna!!


----------



## Joanna71985

TinkerbellLuvr7 said:


> so then you just put money on it whenever u need it?? at least u dont have to worry about quarters!!! in school by my senior year we paid 25 bucks a semester and u had unlimited laundry it was wonderful!!
> 
> one last question for tonight lol. when you get there to check in...i know who i want to live with already we need to stand together in line right??  do we have to tell disney ahead of time that we want to live together or do we tell them that day??
> 
> 
> thanks joanna!!



Yes. You just keep adding money to the card whenever you need it.

And I believe that is how the roomie selection thing works. I actually never used it, but it sounds right. I am pretty sure Iris (Sehsun) used it, hopefully she can come and set me straight.


----------



## snowflake814

Im so nervous. it's friday, and my schools presentation isn't until this monday, so who knows when my interview will even be. On here and facebook ppl r being accepted left and right. since our presentation is so late, it's not gunna affect my chances of being accepted. im so scared ill b 1 of the few that wont get accepted  lol.


----------



## ariel sparrow

I don't know if any of you guys are like me, but I sort of have Disney-radar when I am out in public and can always pick up on when people are talking about something of a Disney nature. Anyhoo, I went to watch a friend's play tonight and I happened to be sitting behind this lady who's son is going to be the new voice for the Haunted Mansion attraction. How cool is that? haha


----------



## Sehsun

Joanna71985 said:


> And I believe that is how the roomie selection thing works. I actually never used it, but it sounds right. I am pretty sure Iris (Sehsun) used it, hopefully she can come and set me straight.



Joanna's right, I did participate in the roommate notification system.  This system allows you to know who your roommate is before your arrival.  You can either have them choose a roommate for you (by taking a short survey), or if you know the other person's applicant number and name, you can enter that in when applying for the system.  There is a section on wdwcollegeprogram.com that explains it pretty well.  This system will choose the roommate that you will be sharing a ROOM with, not necessarily a whole apartment (unless you live in a 1-BR).


----------



## Katy0708

snowflake814 said:


> Im so nervous. it's friday, and my schools presentation isn't until this monday, so who knows when my interview will even be. On here and facebook ppl r being accepted left and right. since our presentation is so late, it's not gunna affect my chances of being accepted. im so scared ill b 1 of the few that wont get accepted  lol.



you will do great! you get to choose when your interview is. And most likely you be able to do it the next day. i'm pretty sure you will be accepted. if you are willing to do this program and are excited about it (which you are!  ) i think you will be accepted. 
Good luck!!


----------



## shufingle

It's Friday Nov 2nd! My interview was Monday Oct 22nd!  I am doing the weird thing where one minute you think that they have to accept you, and the other minute I'm freaking out about what if they don't select me! My interview was perfect, I got my forms faxed like one hour after my interview! Also, I don't know if anyone else ever got this, but the guy that takes care of the CP's time off emailed me the day after my interview and informed me that the the weekend I asked off in the interview was accepted, and if I needed anymore time off just to let him know! So, ya!
I know that my two weeks from the interview is this coming Monday, but I'm really hoping for one that I get accepted, and two that the letter comes Sat so I dont have to wait all day sunday! Someone please help me out.  I'm going crazy!!!!!!!!  I want this so bad! Any who! I would like to talk to some folk that are going to go on the 2008 Spring Advantage! Don't be shy! E-Mail me at travis_barber@sci.edu!


----------



## snowflake814

shufingle said:


> It's Friday Nov 2nd! My interview was Monday Oct 22nd!  I am doing the weird thing where one minute you think that they have to accept you, and the other minute I'm freaking out about what if they don't select me! My interview was perfect, I got my forms faxed like one hour after my interview! Also, I don't know if anyone else ever got this, but the guy that takes care of the CP's time off emailed me the day after my interview and informed me that the the weekend I asked off in the interview was accepted, and if I needed anymore time off just to let him know! So, ya!
> I know that my two weeks from the interview is this coming Monday, but I'm really hoping for one that I get accepted, and two that the letter comes Sat so I dont have to wait all day sunday! Someone please help me out.  I'm going crazy!!!!!!!!  I want this so bad! Any who! I would like to talk to some folk that are going to go on the 2008 Spring Advantage! Don't be shy! E-Mail me at travis_barber@sci.edu!




ur going crazy! My presentation isn't even until monday. so who knwos when my interview will be. IM GOING CRAZY!!! HAHA. im so nervous. i only go to a community college so i've never went through the college applying process really so im really nurvous. I have no clue what to expect at the presentation, and the interview. If i dont make it my life will be crushed! Im not lying haha. im depending on this. AHHH!!!!


----------



## Joanna71985

snowflake814 said:


> Im so nervous. it's friday, and my schools presentation isn't until this monday, so who knows when my interview will even be. On here and facebook ppl r being accepted left and right. since our presentation is so late, it's not gunna affect my chances of being accepted. im so scared ill b 1 of the few that wont get accepted  lol.



Don't worry. My first CP the presentation was pretty late, and I was accepted.



shufingle said:


> It's Friday Nov 2nd! My interview was Monday Oct 22nd!  I am doing the weird thing where one minute you think that they have to accept you, and the other minute I'm freaking out about what if they don't select me! My interview was perfect, I got my forms faxed like one hour after my interview! Also, I don't know if anyone else ever got this, but the guy that takes care of the CP's time off emailed me the day after my interview and informed me that the the weekend I asked off in the interview was accepted, and if I needed anymore time off just to let him know! So, ya!
> I know that my two weeks from the interview is this coming Monday, but I'm really hoping for one that I get accepted, and two that the letter comes Sat so I dont have to wait all day sunday! Someone please help me out.  I'm going crazy!!!!!!!!  I want this so bad! Any who! I would like to talk to some folk that are going to go on the 2008 Spring Advantage! Don't be shy! E-Mail me at travis_barber@sci.edu!



Good luck to the both of you.


----------



## TinkerbellLuvr7

thanks i didnt know that u could go online and request your roommate.  i met mine through the facebook group and just assumed that if we stood in line together at check in that they would put us together but what your saying is that one or both of us needs to go online and request to be put together as roommates...

thanks


----------



## Sehsun

TinkerbellLuvr7 said:


> thanks i didnt know that u could go online and request your roommate.  i met mine through the facebook group and just assumed that if we stood in line together at check in that they would put us together but what your saying is that one or both of us needs to go online and request to be put together as roommates...
> 
> thanks



You're very welcome, and yes you got it right!  I think both of you need to go online and request each other as roommates.

I met my roommate through Facebook (as well as DISboards) too!!


----------



## DisneyRoe

It's so strange to me that you can request roomies now, or even find out your roomies in advance!

When I was your age (haha  ) we had to show up in the apartment to find out who our roomies were!


----------



## Tedi Bara

After over a month of waiting...........................................................................................................................................................................................................................I was accepted as a Merchandise cast member for Spring Advantage Quarter 2008!!!!!!!! Is anyone else doing Spring Advantage Quarter?


----------



## Joanna71985

DisneyRoe said:


> It's so strange to me that you can request roomies now, or even find out your roomies in advance!
> 
> When I was your age (haha  ) we had to show up in the apartment to find out who our roomies were!



Exactly. I have never done the roomie selection, and probably won't next CP either.



Tedi Bara said:


> After over a month of waiting...........................................................................................................................................................................................................................I was accepted as a Merchandise cast member for Spring Advantage Quarter 2008!!!!!!!! Is anyone else doing Spring Advantage Quarter?



Congrats!


----------



## RR0206

I return with a dim-witted question. During my phone interview, I completely forgot a very important thing: to request a specific date off. That date happens to be my fianceé's graduation!

Do I email college recruiting with the request, or do I work on it once I get there?


----------



## Joanna71985

RR0206 said:


> I return with a dim-witted question. During my phone interview, I completely forgot a very important thing: to request a specific date off. That date happens to be my fianceé's graduation!
> 
> Do I email college recruiting with the request, or do I work on it once I get there?



When is the graduation? Is it towards the middle/end of your CP or in the beginning? If it is towards the end I would wait til you get down, then put in for it off. If it is in the beginning of your CP I would email the recruiter. If course, you could just email, but that's what I would do.


----------



## RR0206

Joanna71985 said:


> When is the graduation? Is it towards the middle/end of your CP or in the beginning? If it is towards the end I would wait til you get down, then put in for it off. If it is in the beginning of your CP I would email the recruiter. If course, you could just email, but that's what I would do.



Thanks for the info, Joanna. My dates are 1/9 - 5/16 and the graduation if 5/3 (not sure what day of the week it is). So definitely towards the end.


----------



## Joanna71985

RR0206 said:


> Thanks for the info, Joanna. My dates are 1/9 - 5/16 and the graduation if 5/3 (not sure what day of the week it is). So definitely towards the end.



Ah, I see. Well, if you don't want to wait til you get down you can email your recruiter. But I think it would be find if you ask when you get down.


----------



## shufingle

I called Disney today, and my app. is the top of there list today. Today is the two week mark from my interview. I guess one more week of waiting is not going to kill me. They said that they should be sending a letter out to me ether today or tommarow. 
One more stupid question! Can anyone tell me about how long it takes from the time they sent the letter to when you get it in your mailbox? Basicly, I would like to know if anyone can look at there letter and see what day it was postmarked for and compare it to the day you got it in the mail? 

I know, Im freaking out! These last two week have been the longest two weeks in my life. I want this so bad, and If I don't get it I will be crushed! LOL But anyway, all this time I have been posting I have not really gave any information about myself so here you go!

Name: Travis Barber
Age:19
School: Sophmore at Springfield College in Illinois
Term I applied for: Spring Advantage 2008
Role I Applied For: I told them any, but I would really like to be in Front End Opperations!
E-Mail: travis_barber@sci.edu
Moods I'm Feeling:     

So ya! I would love to get to know some of you, just shoot me a e-mail!


----------



## Sehsun

shufingle said:


> One more stupid question! Can anyone tell me about how long it takes from the time they sent the letter to when you get it in your mailbox? Basicly, I would like to know if anyone can look at there letter and see what day it was postmarked for and compare it to the day you got it in the mail?



Hi Travis,
Not a stupid question at all!  My acceptance packet was marked April 6, 2007 (Friday), and I received it on April 9, 2007 (Monday).


----------



## shufingle

I have been thinking about it all day! Maybe if they sent out a letter today then I will get in Wen.! That would be a blessing! So hopefully I should hear by the latest (Thursday)! Lets cross our fingers. I would love to have a wonderful experience meeting new people, and working for Disney! Any who! I have I will be accepted! Thanks! Bye!


----------



## Joanna71985

shufingle said:


> I have been thinking about it all day! Maybe if they sent out a letter today then I will get in Wen.! That would be a blessing! So hopefully I should hear by the latest (Thursday)! Lets cross our fingers. I would love to have a wonderful experience meeting new people, and working for Disney! Any who! I have I will be accepted! Thanks! Bye!



Good luck. I hope you hear soon.


----------



## teh fish

Wow; 120 pages of College Program goodness.  We're closing this thread but don't worry, another thread has been started.


----------

